# knitting tea party friday 13 July '18



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 13 July '18

Pushing close to 90° today - and the low 90's the rest of the weekend. Heidi should be plenty warm sitting out in the sun - in Minster, Ohio which is a two hour drive from here. That will put a bit of mileage on the car.

Speaking of cars - Heidi finally has a new van - a Dodge - just four years old - around 30,000 miles - very sleek looking in black. Stow and go seating - she is very pleased. She drove almost to Youngstown to get it. It was getting pretty hectic with just one car.

Slow Cooker Pineapple Teriyaki Chicken

Ingredients
1 20 oz. can pineapple chunks in juice ($1.59)
1/4 cup soy sauce ($0.24)
2 Tbsp brown sugar ($0.08)
2 cloves garlic, minced ($0.16)
1 tsp grated fresh ginger ($0.10)
5 skinless chicken thighs* ($4.87)
1.5	Tbsp cornstarch ($0.04)
2 green onions, sliced ($0.17)
5 cups cooked rice, for serving (optional) ($0.88)

Directions
1. Separate the juice from the pineapple chunks. You should have approximately 3/4 cup juice. The juice will go into the sauce and the pineapple chunks will be added later. Refrigerate the pineapple chunks until they're needed. 
2. To make the pineapple teriyaki sauce, stir together the pineapple juice, soy sauce, brown sugar, minced garlic, and grated ginger. If you have a little less than 3/4 cup pineapple juice, you can add a bit of water to bring it up to 3/4 cup. 
3. Place the chicken thighs in the slow cooker and pour the pineapple teriyaki sauce over top. Close the slow cooker and cook on high for four hours or low for eight hours. Flip the chicken 3/4 of the way through cooking to make sure all the meat is exposed to the marinade. 
4. After cooking, carefully lift the chicken out of the slow cooker (it will be fall-apart tender). 
5. In a small bowl, stir together the cornstarch with 2 Tbsp water, then whisk it into the remaining liquid in the slow cooker. Replace the lid and let it simmer for 5 minutes on high, or until thickened. 
6. Once the sauce is thickened, add the pineapple chunks and stir to combine. Finally, add the cooked chicken back to the pot and coat with sauce. Sprinkle sliced green onions over top, and serve over a bed of rice.

Note: *You can use bone in or boneless chicken thighs for this recipe. The chicken will be extremely tender after cooking, so you can either leave the pieces whole, or shred it into the sauce (remove the bones if using bone-in chicken). I left my chicken pieces whole for easy portioning.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/slow-cooker-pineapple-teriyaki-chicken/

skillet burst cherry tomato summer pasta with lemony breadcrumbs

total time 30 minutes
servings 6

INGREDIENTS
1 cup finely torn ciabatta bread
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
crushed red pepper flakes
zest of 1 lemon
1 pound bucatini pasta, or other long cut pasta
3 cups cherry tomatoes
4 cloves garlic, smashed
2 tablespoons fresh thyme leaves
1 tablespoon chopped fresh oregano
1/3 cup white wine, such as Pinot Grigio or Sauvignon Blanc
1/2 cup manchego cheese, grated
1 large handful fresh basil, roughly chopped
2 balls fresh burrata cheese

INSTRUCTIONS
1. In a large skillet set over medium heat, add 2 tablespoons olive oil. When the oil shimmers, add the bread and a pinch of red pepper flakes. Cook, stirring occasionally until golden and toasted all over, about 5 minutes. Remove from the heat and stir in the lemon zest. Slide bread crumbs onto a plate. Wipe the skillet clean. 
2. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Add the pasta and cook according to package directions until al dente. Just before draining, remove 1 cup of the pasta cooking water. Drain.
3. Meanwhile, place the same skillet used for the bread over high heat and add the remaining olive oil. When the oil shimmers, add the tomatoes, garlic, thyme, and oregano, and a pinch each of salt, pepper, and red pepper flakes. Cook until the tomatoes begin to pop, about 4-5 minutes. Pour in the wine, cook 1 minute. 
4. Add the pasta and a splash of the pasta cooking water to the skillet, tossing to combine. Remove from the heat and add the manchego cheese and basil, toss to combine. If needed, thin the pasta sauce with a little of the reserved cooking water.
6. Divide the pasta among bowls and top with burrata and bread crumbs. EAT.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/cherry-tomato-summer-pasta/?utm_source=Half+Baked+Harvest&utm_campaign=7d9b469f33-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_NEW+DESIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1d725c901c-7d9b469f33-39448691

Orange Juice Cake

1 hour to prepare 
serves 6-8

INGREDIENTS
1 (15 oz) box white cake mix
1 (6 oz) box orange jello mix
1 cup orange juice
¾ cup vegetable oil
4 large eggs

Frosting:
2 tablespoons orange juice
1 cup powdered sugar
1 orange, zested
1 cup pistachio nuts, chopped

PREPARATION
1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Grease a bundt pan with cooking spray. Set aside.
2. Combine cake mix, orange jello, orange juice, vegetable oil, and eggs in a large bowl and mix until ingredients are well blended.
3. Pour batter into prepared bundt pan. Bake for 35-40 minutes or until cake tester comes out clean.
4. Remove cake from oven to rest in pan for 5 minutes. Remove cake from bundt pan to cool completely on a wire rack.
5. Mix powdered sugar, orange juice and beat until smooth. 
6. Drizzle over cooled cake. Sprinkle with orange zest and chopped pistachios. Enjoy!

http://12tomatoes.com/shared-orange-juice-cake/

SPINACH, CARROT AND ZUCCHINI DOG TREATS

PREP TIME: 25 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 25 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 50 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS:
1 cup pumpkin puree
1/4 cup peanut butter
2 large eggs
1/2 cup old fashioned oats
3 cups whole wheat flour, or more, as needed
1 carrot, peeled and shredded
1 zucchini, shredded
1 cup baby spinach, chopped

DIRECTIONS:
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or a silicone baking mat; set aside.
2. In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, beat pumpkin puree, peanut butter and eggs on medium-high until well combined, about 1-2 minutes.
3. Gradually add old fashioned oats and 2 1/2 cups flour at low speed, beating just until incorporated. 
4. Add an additional 1/4 cup flour at a time just until the dough is no longer sticky. Add carrot, zucchini and spinach, beating just until incorporated.
5. Working on a lightly floured surface, knead the dough 3-4 times until it comes together. 
6. Using a rolling pin, roll the dough to 1/4-inch thickness. 
7. Using cookie cutters, cut out desired shapes and place onto the prepared baking sheet.
8. Place into oven and bake until the edges are golden brown, about 20-25 minutes.
9. Let cool completely.

http://damndelicious.net/2015/06/10/spinach-carrot-and-zucchini-dog-treats/

SUMMER CORN SALAD

4 TO 6 SERVINGS
AUTHOR: JAMIE GELLER

INGREDIENTS
4 ears yellow corn, or 3 cups frozen defrosted
1 can garbanzo beans, drained and rinsed (15-ounce)
1 cup diced tomato
1 avocado, peeled, pitted and diced
4 green onions, chopped
1 tablespoon chopped cilantro, or ¼ teaspoon ground coriander
juice of 1 lime
1 tablespoon olive oil
½ teaspoon kosher salt

PREPARATION
1. If using fresh corn, bring a large pot of water to a boil. Cook corn for 2 minutes or just until bright yellow. Remove and cool completely. Carefully cut kernels off the cob and place in a large bowl.
2. Add garbanzo beans, tomato, avocado, green onion, lime juice, olive oil and salt. Stir to combine. Can be served room temperature or chilled.
3. Can be made 2 days in advance but without avocado - add right before serving to prevent browning.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/summer-corn-salad/

CRUNCHY CABBAGE SALAD

10 MIN DURATION
6 SERVINGS
AUTHOR: JAMIE GELLER

INGREDIENTS
4 cups shredded green cabbage
2 cups bean sprouts
1 cup shredded carrots
3 scallions, chopped
3 tablespoons fresh cilantro or ¼ teaspoon ground coriander
1/3 cup mayonnaise
4 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
Zest and juice of 2 limes
2 tablespoons rice wine vinegar
¼ cup roasted unsalted peanuts
2 cups chow mein noodles

PREPARATION
1. In a large bowl, toss together cabbage, bean sprouts, carrots, scallions, and cilantro.
2. In a small bowl, whisk together mayonnaise, soy sauce, lime zest, lime juice, and vinegar.
3. Pour over salad and stir until evenly coated. 
4. Garnish with peanuts and chow mein noodles just before serving.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/crunchy-cabbage-salad/

Basil-Garlic Grilled Pork Chops

1 h
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients
4 (8 ounce) pork chops
1 lime, juiced
4 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup chopped fresh basil
salt and black pepper to taste

Directions
1. Toss the pork chops with the lime juice in a bowl until evenly covered. 
2. Toss with garlic and basil. Season the chops to taste with salt and pepper. Set aside to marinate for 30 minutes.
3. Preheat an outdoor grill for medium heat, and lightly oil the grate.
4. Cook the pork chops on the preheated grill until no longer pink in the center, 5 to 10 minutes per side.

Note: An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read 145 degrees F (63 degrees C).

Nutrition Facts: Per Serving: 324 calories; 11.1 g fat; 2.8 g carbohydrates; 50.4 g protein; 131 mg cholesterol; 83 mg sodium

http://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/218074/basil-garlic-grilled-pork-chops/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=263159&prop27=2018-07-06&did=263159-20180706

Healthier Lemon Garlic Whipped Feta Dip

Servings: 4 people

Ingredients
6 ounces feta
2 ounces cream cheese
1/3 cup plain greek yogurt
1 teaspoon minced garlic
1 lemon juiced

Instructions
1. Put all the ingredients in a food processor and whip until smooth! If it's too thick you can add a splash of milk.
2. Serve as a dip with veggies and crackers or as a spread for your favorite sandwich.

http://www.runninginaskirt.com/lemon-garlic-whipped-feta-with-greek-yogurt-recipe/

Lemon Coconut Impossible Pie

1 hour to prepare 
serves 8

INGREDIENTS
2 cups whole milk
1 cup unsweetened coconut flakes, optional
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, melted
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
4 large eggs
1/2 lemon, zested and juiced
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

PREPARATION
1. Preheat oven to 350º F, and lightly grease and flour an 8 or 9-inch pie dish.
2. In a large bowl or mixer, beat sugar and eggs together until thick and ribbony.
3. Then mix in melted butter and milk.
4. Mix in vanilla extract, lemon juice and zest, then gradually mix in flour until just combined.
5. Fold in coconut flakes, if using. (Note: if not using coconut, only add 4 tablespoons butter.)
6. Pour batter into greased pie pan and bake for 45-50 minutes, or until center is just set, but still slightly wobbly.
7. Remove pie from oven and let cool completely, then refrigerate at least 2 hours, or overnight.
8. Once chilled, slice, serve and enjoy!

http://12tomatoes.com/lemon-impossible-pie/

15 Minute Orange Chili Chicken and Broccoli

YIELD: SERVES 4
TOTAL TIME: 15 MINUTES
AUTHOR: AVERIE SUNSHINE

INGREDIENTS:

Orange Chili Sauce
1/2 cup (or slightly more) freshly squeezed orange juice (from about 1 large very juicy orange)
1/3 cup chili garlic sauce, or to taste
1/4 cup low-sodium soy sauce
1/4 cup light brown sugar, packed; plus more if desired
2 tablespoons toasted sesame oil
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, or to taste
1 1/2 teaspoons corn starch
2 teaspoons cold water
1 tablespoon rice vinegar (apple cider vinegar may be substituted)

Chicken and Broccoli
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 to 1.50 pounds boneless skinless chicken breast, diced into bite sized cubes
3 to 4 cups broccoli florets
kosher salt, for seasoning
freshly ground black pepper, for seasoning

DIRECTIONS:

Orange Chili Sauce - 
1. To a small saucepan, add the orange juice (Tip - If your oranges are cold from being refrigerated, put the whole orange in the microwave for about 30 seconds or until it feels slightly warm to the touch. A warm orange will release much more juice than a cold one), chili garlic sauce, soy sauce, sesame oil, pepper, and bring to a boil over medium-high heat; stir frequently. Allow mixture to boil for about 2 minutes.
2. To a small bowl, add the corn starch, water, and stir to combine to make a slurry.
3. Add the slurry to the boiling mixture, and stir continuously for about 1 minute, or until the mixture thickens up some.
4. Remove pan from the heat, add the vinegar, stir to combine, and taste for seasoning balance. I prefer to add additional brown sugar but I like my sauces on the sweeter side. Set sauce aside off the heat.

Chicken and Broccoli - 
1. To a large skillet, add the oil, chicken, season with salt and pepper, and cook over medium-high heat for about 5 minutes, or until chicken is 90% cooked through; stir and flip intermittently so the chicken cooks evenly.
2.Push chicken to one side of the skillet and add the broccoli to the other side (it looks like a ton but it shrinks in volume by nearly half), and season the broccoli with salt and pepper.
3. Add about half of the sauce, mostly over the chicken, and add a few tablespoons over the broccoli (you will not use all the sauce and will have some leftover), cover skillet, turn the heat to medium-low, and allow the broccoli to steam for about 3 to 5 minutes, or until as crisp-tender as desired.
4. Uncover skillet, and if desired, add more sauce to either the chicken or broccoli, and serve immediately. 
5. Recipe is best fresh but extra will keep airtight in the fridge for up to 5 days; extra sauce will keep airtight in the fridge for at least 7 to 10 days.

http://www.averiecooks.com/15-minute-orange-chili-chicken-and-broccoli/#

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-552741-1.html

*Lurker* has come down with a dreaded winter lergy.

*Bonnie's* holiday was cut short by DH having gall bladder attacks again (well likely stones as the gallbladder was removed a few months ago). He has had another attack and gone to Emergency-treatment there and appointments earlier than he had managed to get (and more appropriate as well).Saw some nice scenery but spoilt by worrying about how they would manage if DH got worse and couldn't ride the bike. Heavy hail storm has wiped out around 80% of their crops (is insured) and much of the tender plants in the garden.

*jheiens* DD Susan is applying for a paid job so the family have some funds to live off! The job will enable her to continue running Take Flight in the mornings- so will be working in her 'spare' time. Joy had a repeat mammogram done and it needs following up as what is seen is how her BRCA showed up previously.

*Rookie* has been checking on the first stage of the building of their new house-12% done. Hope to be in by Thanksgiving. Their current house is going on the market next week.

Bella came home from hospital this week- *pacer* should see her this weekend as the church are having a fundraiser for her. For the newbies Bella is a young girl with Mitochondrial Disorder whose family attended Pacer's church until a recent move to be near the hospital that Bella (and 2 siblings) need to attend for treatment regularly. She was very unwell about 4 months ago and wasn't expected to survive so leaving hospital was a huge joy and excitement for all of them

*Angelam* saw her surgeon who confirmed that the BCC removed recently was completely removed.
*Gweniepooh* has asked for prayers for her yougest DGD

*Pearl's girls* has had bad report on her car- may need to buy another.

PHOTOS
3 - *Kehinkle* - 'Take Flight' goose
5 - *Nicho* - Australian pics
6 - *Darowil* - 'Fractured Rib' socks
11 - *Rookie* - 'Take Flight' logo
16 - *Bonnie* - Canada geese
16 - *Fan* - Crochet tunic
24 - *Gwen* - Soaps
25 - *Swedenme* - Knitted shoes & Onesie
29 - *Poledra* - Yellowstone holiday pics (3)
30 - *Poledra* - More Yellowstone holiday pics 
38 - *Gwen* - Crochet afghan
50 - *Rookie* - Beginning of new house!
56 - *Fan * - Confused daffodil!
56 - *Bonnie* - Holiday pics
57 - *Swedenme* - Funny
58 - *Bonnie* - T-Rex skeleton
62 - *Rookie* - Progress on new house (download)
76- *Swedenme* Onesie in process
84- *TNS* Alderney sunrise

CRAFTS
12 - *Rookie* - Betsy's goose pattern (link)
65 - *Gwen* - Source of lye / Soap calculator (links)

OTHERS
24 - *Gwen* - Benefits of Black African soap (link)
27 - *Tami* - Lucet (link)
27 - *Sam* - Lucet (link)
62 - *Cashmeregma* - Christian Healthcare Ministries (link)
65 - *Gwen* - 10 causes of kidney stones (link)
65 - *Bonnie* - Fatal tractor crash in Saskatoon (link)
77- *Lurker 2* How to lock your car
83- *thewren* Link for SIBO
88- *Bonnie7591* link- Iceberg threatening Greenland village


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great opening Sam and ladies! Sam all the recipes sound so tasty. Mainly marking my spot and will try to check in later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hope you are feeling better. Thank you for starting our week.
Resting as I hope to go to local museum tonight for talk on desert hiking. It’s iffy as it is 7-9, but I’m hoping. Cleaned two drawers in fridge, went to library and worked on cowl. Have actually had trouble with this cowl and tinker a lot. But now have about an inch done.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

All of these look great....do you also provide the motivation to prepare them? It’s so hot, don’t feel like doing anything.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope you are feeling better. Thank you for starting our week.
> Resting as I hope to go to local museum tonight for talk on desert hiking. It's iffy as it is 7-9, but I'm hoping. Cleaned two drawers in fridge, went to library and worked on cowl. Have actually had trouble with this cowl and tinker a lot. But now have about an inch done.


Not too bad, thanks Joy- but I am cold and need to warm up!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and Ladies just a quick pop in before I try and get some sleep , seriously thinking of taking sleeping bag and sleeping in garden it's so warm here , its where I've been ending up going anyway after a couple of hours trying to sleep inside , , at least today was last day of going to water BILs garden , my husband has gotten very good over the last couple of weeks at telling me how to water plants , he doesn't know how close he got to becoming planted in a pot himself I think I showed great restraint ???? :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely -great restraint. do you just sleep on the ground? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies just a quick pop in before I try and get some sleep , seriously thinking of taking sleeping bag and sleeping in garden it's so warm here , its where I've been ending up going anyway after a couple of hours trying to sleep inside , , at least today was last day of going to water BILs garden , my husband has gotten very good over the last couple of weeks at telling me how to water plants , he doesn't know how close he got to becoming planted in a pot himself I think I showed great restraint ???? :sm23:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam, Julie and all who helped. Glad for the recipes..the chicken with pineapple sounds great. 
Still dry with fires, but slowly they are getting under control. Praying for rain.
Pearls girls, thinking of you with your car repair questions. Would it be possible to fix only the most pressing problem with your Camry, then see if that solves most of the problem. If it does, fix the next one. Mine is a 2003 and once the few problems were fixed, about the same costs in time as you are facing, it has run well with no more problems. My BIL, a mechanic, told me, and perhaps it is true for you as well, that most cars have this "hump" in which they need major repairs. Then, once those are done, they run well for many more miles. Would hope this would be true for you. Then your car would give you a better chance of a trade-in worth more money. Don't know if this would work for you, but has done so for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just popping on to say thanks to those who continually keep the tea party going. Thanks Sam, Julie, Darowil, Kate and to the many others who have contributed. 

Flyty1n I hope calm rains come your way soon so that they can be effective.

Now that I am back at work I am working extra to help get things caught up. The workers did all that they could, but I am one of two people trained on some of the stuff we do and I was gone for most of 2 weeks. We were also missing things to get the job done which puts us behind. The extra money in the bank will be a blessing anyway.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Great start again Sam and ladies, the chicken and pineapple recipe has my vote! 
A cool overcast winters day here, been out to our special store for the steak Stu likes. We buy a whole fillet and it gives enough for several meals plus end pieces make a good beef casserole. One could get really carried away in that store, so many delicious temptations to remove cash very easily. We got a nice fresh bread loaf and some organic farmed ham which will do nicely for lunch with some tomato and cheese. We don’t go there weekly as too expensive, but nice for something a little different when we feel like it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - here is a dress - free pattern - for you to play with. --- sam

http://delivery.shopifyapps.com/-/b2e7a3eef10ea38e/07171e6ca757cfd7?utm_source=Biscotte+Newsletter&utm_campaign=00a2a0f730-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_07_10_07_11_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4df387b026-00a2a0f730-191472657&goal=0_4df387b026-00a2a0f730-191472657&mc_cid=00a2a0f730&mc_eid=5282b65550


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies just a quick pop in before I try and get some sleep , seriously thinking of taking sleeping bag and sleeping in garden it's so warm here , its where I've been ending up going anyway after a couple of hours trying to sleep inside , , at least today was last day of going to water BILs garden , my husband has gotten very good over the last couple of weeks at telling me how to water plants , he doesn't know how close he got to becoming planted in a pot himself I think I showed great restraint ???? :sm23:


Is your garden full of friendly bugs at night? yuck I could see earwigs and sow bugs all over me, and bit todeath by Mosquitoes, and black flies, not to mention several kinds of ticks. Enjoy!
I'll stay inside, but be thinking of you. LOL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you to everyone who keeps the tea hot and the conversation friendly and provides enough seats to go around the table. I have enjoyed being here and learning about you all. The regular KP has a lot of testy personalities and has lost my favor. Do you folks all knit enough to help with yarny questions? I now want o make a onesie where do I find the pretty patterns that the Swede made? How much yarn does it take? and do you make it in wool, cotton, silk, acrylic or what?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I need to go figure out some fast food so that I am not accused of starving DH to death. LOL. He actually has gained a lot as he moves less, and could stand a no food diet, butI won't punish him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a whole list of places you can go for free patterns. sonja usually shuts her eyes and starts knitting and viola - we have a one of a kind onesie. --- sam

http://www.google.com/search?q=knit+onsie+patterns&oq=knit+onsie+patterns&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64.4064j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you to everyone who keeps the tea hot and the conversation friendly and provides enough seats to go around the table. I have enjoyed being here and learning about you all. The regular KP has a lot of testy personalities and has lost my favor. Do you folks all knit enough to help with yarny questions? I now want o make a onesie where do I find the pretty patterns that the Swede made? How much yarn does it take? and do you make it in wool, cotton, silk, acrylic or what?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have any of you ever knit with this yarn? it's a decent price - and i haven't bought any yarn for over a year. --- sam

http://www.hobiumyarns.com/urun/detay/smc-catania-yarn-yellow-9801210-00245?utm_source=Criteo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=retargeting


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. 

Love the dip recipe, do need healthier dips than what I buy. Also like the pineapple chicken recipe. Will have to adapt for half quantities as no decent freezer at the moment. And do prefer breast to thighs.

Getting some crocheting done at work. Love it when I get paid to do my hobbies. Do tunisian blanket strips on train and about to complete a large mens beanie. Will go to K4BN when I get to a on it and better. 

Glad to have time for craft again. Not being able to do so at home, because of move and sorting was a little downer. Also had time to do some coloring. 

Have a butcher across from my new train station, great reputation and fab meat, so my steak sandwiches are back on menu. :sm02: 

Catch you all later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme make up her own patterns! You may find something at Ravelry though. There are many free patterns there. Ask me how I know! And yes, there are so many talented knitters here that have helped me many times.


Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you to everyone who keeps the tea hot and the conversation friendly and provides enough seats to go around the table. I have enjoyed being here and learning about you all. The regular KP has a lot of testy personalities and has lost my favor. Do you folks all knit enough to help with yarny questions? I now want o make a onesie where do I find the pretty patterns that the Swede made? How much yarn does it take? and do you make it in wool, cotton, silk, acrylic or what?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Home made pizza w/ multi grain dough, mozzarella, and hard Salami is in the oven cooking. (less grease than pepperoni and a similar taste. I have several quick meals on hand for when I am tired or stressed. The other choices were peach & blueberry puff pancakes w/ whipped cream or chicken/bean/rice Burrito bowls w/ guac salsa and Mexican cheese w/ greens & Cilantro or egg salad rolls w/ chips and pickles.
All followed by an ice cream cone....flavor of the week is mint chocolate chip. 
I am constantly in remembrance that he was brought up in an Inn / restaurant environment.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie and all who helped. Glad for the recipes..the chicken with pineapple sounds great.
> Still dry with fires, but slowly they are getting under control. Praying for rain.
> Pearls girls, thinking of you with your car repair questions. Would it be possible to fix only the most pressing problem with your Camry, then see if that solves most of the problem. If it does, fix the next one. Mine is a 2003 and once the few problems were fixed, about the same costs in time as you are facing, it has run well with no more problems. My BIL, a mechanic, told me, and perhaps it is true for you as well, that most cars have this "hump" in which they need major repairs. Then, once those are done, they run well for many more miles. Would hope this would be true for you. Then your car would give you a better chance of a trade-in worth more money. Don't know if this would work for you, but has done so for me.


I have never traded-in or sold any of my vehicles. I usually give them away to someone.
:sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a whole list of places you can go for free patterns. sonja usually shuts her eyes and starts knitting and viola - we have a one of a kind onesie. --- sam
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=knit+onsie+patterns&oq=knit+onsie+patterns&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64.4064j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Isn't that true, Sonja's skills are amazing.

Some great patterns Sam.

I've never made a onesie but there are some cute ones.

Pearl, I tend to make most of my baby things from acrylics as the young people here want to be able to throw things in the dryer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> have any of you ever knit with this yarn? it's a decent price - and i haven't bought any yarn for over a year. --- sam
> 
> http://www.hobiumyarns.com/urun/detay/smc-catania-yarn-yellow-9801210-00245?utm_source=Criteo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=retargeting


I just made my Henley sweater with that & I liked it so well I ordered more to make a sweater for GD. I like cotton yarns, they wear very well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam thanks for starting another week, they sure go fast. The pineapple chicken is great, I have very nearly the same recipe but use chicken breast & cane syrup instead of brown sugar.. my whole family like it.

Julie, thanks for stepping in this week & Margaret & Kate for your contribution 

I got the house cleaned & laundry done this morning. This afternoon DH wanted to go to Lloydminster for some parts so I went with him, he’s been feeling fine today so ate a normal lunch so I thought he might get an attack but nothing yet, he even ate supper. I’m think the stone that was giving trouble yesterday has also passed when they gave him Buscopan ( antispasmodic) . Maybe he won’t need the ERCP but we will still go to the specialist on Monday.

We are once again under a severe storm watch, seems every evening we get something????enough, already.
Sonja, you sure wouldn’t sleep outside here, with all the rain, the mosquitoes are like small birds????????& could carry you away. I should be going to the garden this evening but think I will wait until tomorrow as I don’t want to get eaten alive.
Someone was complaining about how bad the mosquitoes were at the end of last weeks KTP,Kaye? my nephew & family just moved back here from Vancouver Island & were complaining they all have welts, maybe it’s just not being exposed to them for a while that makes for a stronger reaction?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Home made pizza w/ multi grain dough, mozzarella, and hard Salami is in the oven cooking. (less grease than pepperoni and a similar taste. I have several quick meals on hand for when I am tired or stressed. The other choices were peach & blueberry puff pancakes w/ whipped cream or chicken/bean/rice Burrito bowls w/ guac salsa and Mexican cheese w/ greens & Cilantro or egg salad rolls w/ chips and pickles.
> All followed by an ice cream cone....flavor of the week is mint chocolate chip.
> I am constantly in remembrance that he was brought up in an Inn / restaurant environment.


Sounds like you really spoil your DH with great meals.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love your humor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam thanks for starting another week, they sure go fast. The pineapple chicken is great, I have very nearly the same recipe but use chicken breast & cane syrup instead of brown sugar.. my whole family like it.
> 
> Julie, thanks for stepping in this week & Margaret & Kate for your contribution
> 
> ...


I really did only the posting, and a couple of things that came up after Kate and Margaret had emailed me their work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who made the new start possible. 

Sam, glad to hear Heidi has a new to her car. 

Heather, good to hear from you. 

Arriana has a soccer game in the morning, and Damien has to be at the baseball field the same time her game ends. Their dad is off for the weekend so it works out well for them. I was thinking about going to Damien's game, so DD asked if I could pick up Arriana and Chris and take them to the baseball game. I can do that. Then I have a 2hour drive to a surprise 40th anniversary party for a cousin. DH is back to work tomorrow on afternoon shift, and Amber may go with me so I don't have to drive 2hours home alone. We will see, as it will be a very long day for her, and me too if I stay at the baseball game. And, as Sam said, it's to be in the 90's tomorrow. Hugs and prayers all around. Good night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Seems that the chicken and pineapple is the popular dish- I added to the list to do tomorrow or Monday depending on when I get to the shop tomorrow. In time or not to do as it a slow cooker one?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really did only the posting, and a couple of things that came up after Kate and Margaret had emailed me their work.


But this week you will doing Kates normal task.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks to everyone who made the new start possible.
> 
> Sam, glad to hear Heidi has a new to her car.
> 
> ...


And long days in the heat are even more draining. And it is a lot of driving as well when you add both together on top of everything else you are trying to fit in!

And now to get ready to go to the football. Thinking I might walk there- away game this week and at the closest oval to me. It is about an hours walk but that should get my steps in and then bus home. Weather is cool but sunny so figure can leave some of the big items like a blanket behind so not so much to carry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - here is a dress - free pattern - for you to play with. --- sam
> 
> http://delivery.shopifyapps.com/-/b2e7a3eef10ea38e/07171e6ca757cfd7?utm_source=Biscotte+Newsletter&utm_campaign=00a2a0f730-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_07_10_07_11_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4df387b026-00a2a0f730-191472657&goal=0_4df387b026-00a2a0f730-191472657&mc_cid=00a2a0f730&mc_eid=5282b65550


Lol this showed up in my emails a couple of days ago Sam and yes I started thinking how I could change it ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But this week you will doing Kates normal task.


That is true!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe some of you have seen these recipes but I'm sharing as I think there are some good ones.

https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/40-crockpot-freezer-meals-in-4-hours?omhide=true


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-552741-1.html
> 
> *Lurker* has come down with a dreaded winter lergy.
> ...


Good morning all from (another) sunny Berkshire. It looks like another warm weekend for us but I'm not complaining, just fed up with watering every evening. An overnight rain would be wonderful.
Another batch of tasty sounding recipes Sam, thank you, and thank you for the summary ladies. 
It sounds like Kate is already off to a good start on her holiday.
Now I have to read on and do some catching up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> All of these look great....do you also provide the motivation to prepare them? It's so hot, don't feel like doing anything.....


Better still do you deliver ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> absolutely -great restraint. do you just sleep on the ground? --- sam


Have some nice comfy sun lounger out there , got a couple of inflatable camping mattresses somewhere too may be I should look for them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you Sam, Julie and all who helped. Glad for the recipes..the chicken with pineapple sounds great.
> Still dry with fires, but slowly they are getting under control. Praying for rain.
> Pearls girls, thinking of you with your car repair questions. Would it be possible to fix only the most pressing problem with your Camry, then see if that solves most of the problem. If it does, fix the next one. Mine is a 2003 and once the few problems were fixed, about the same costs in time as you are facing, it has run well with no more problems. My BIL, a mechanic, told me, and perhaps it is true for you as well, that most cars have this "hump" in which they need major repairs. Then, once those are done, they run well for many more miles. Would hope this would be true for you. Then your car would give you a better chance of a trade-in worth more money. Don't know if this would work for you, but has done so for me.


Glad to hear they ard getting the fires under control , we could do with some rain too , even the weeds are drying up and dying


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> here is a whole list of places you can go for free patterns. sonja usually shuts her eyes and starts knitting and viola - we have a one of a kind onesie. --- sam
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=knit+onsie+patterns&oq=knit+onsie+patterns&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i64.4064j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Lol I did that last night Sam , shut my eyes and started thinking of another design for a onesie , looked great in my dream but I dont think it would work in reality as I think it would pull in too much but I might think about it some more, maybe in girlie colours as it would then look like a waist . 
Here is a picture of my latest 
Pearls girl if you are interested in this one let me know and I'll explain how I made it as I used a basic soaker pattern off ravelry and changed it to a onesie pattern


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for setting us off again. The summary helps with keeping up when other things take over. I’ve been at Jamie’s overnight as his usual carers and my eldest whose the main stand by are away. I’m off to guild this afternoon but won’t be staying long as there’s a talk about conservation of textiles and I think I may fall asleep in a warm room just sitting still. I prefer restoration of items than just conservation but realise that many don’t agree. Must go and get some breakfast soon or early lunch , did no knitting last night as I’d to go an errand for Jamie and help him help a friend. All turned out well thanks to BTP and a helpful taxi company who gave a £40 free ride, people can be very kind . (BTP is British Transport Police). Makes a nice contrast to the pick pockets who stole his money and ticket from an autistic young man.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for setting us off again. The summary helps with keeping up when other things take over. I've been at Jamie's overnight as his usual carers and my eldest whose the main stand by are away. I'm off to guild this afternoon but won't be staying long as there's a talk about conservation of textiles and I think I may fall asleep in a warm room just sitting still. I prefer restoration of items than just conservation but realise that many don't agree. Must go and get some breakfast soon or early lunch , did no knitting last night as I'd to go an errand for Jamie and help him help a friend. All turned out well thanks to BTP and a helpful taxi company who gave a £40 free ride, people can be very kind . (BTP is British Transport Police). Makes a nice contrast to the pick pockets who stole his money and ticket from an autistic young man.


So sorry this happened to the young man , hope karma bites the pick pockets 10 times harder


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Or even 50x. Glad he saw some compassion and help.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you to everyone who keeps the tea hot and the conversation friendly and provides enough seats to go around the table. I have enjoyed being here and learning about you all. The regular KP has a lot of testy personalities and has lost my favor. Do you folks all knit enough to help with yarny questions? I now want o make a onesie where do I find the pretty patterns that the Swede made? How much yarn does it take? and do you make it in wool, cotton, silk, acrylic or what?


There are many very experienced knitters here, Sonja just seems to do what she imagines, Julie does beautiful lace and ganseys, to name just two. So ask away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for setting us off again. The summary helps with keeping up when other things take over. I've been at Jamie's overnight as his usual carers and my eldest whose the main stand by are away. I'm off to guild this afternoon but won't be staying long as there's a talk about conservation of textiles and I think I may fall asleep in a warm room just sitting still. I prefer restoration of items than just conservation but realise that many don't agree. Must go and get some breakfast soon or early lunch , did no knitting last night as I'd to go an errand for Jamie and help him help a friend. All turned out well thanks to BTP and a helpful taxi company who gave a £40 free ride, people can be very kind . (BTP is British Transport Police). Makes a nice contrast to the pick pockets who stole his money and ticket from an autistic young man.


How sad that people took advantage of him- but at least he had some help and that helps to keep a more positive view of people doesn't it?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for setting us off again. The summary helps with keeping up when other things take over. I've been at Jamie's overnight as his usual carers and my eldest whose the main stand by are away. I'm off to guild this afternoon but won't be staying long as there's a talk about conservation of textiles and I think I may fall asleep in a warm room just sitting still. I prefer restoration of items than just conservation but realise that many don't agree. Must go and get some breakfast soon or early lunch , did no knitting last night as I'd to go an errand for Jamie and help him help a friend. All turned out well thanks to BTP and a helpful taxi company who gave a £40 free ride, people can be very kind . (BTP is British Transport Police). Makes a nice contrast to the pick pockets who stole his money and ticket from an autistic young man.


Nice to know there are some good people around.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AMAZING as usual. Wish I had your talent.


Swedenme said:


> Lol I did that last night Sam , shut my eyes and started thinking of another design for a onesie , looked great in my dream but I dont think it would work in reality as I think it would pull in too much but I might think about it some more, maybe in girlie colours as it would then look like a waist .
> Here is a picture of my latest
> Pearls girl if you are interested in this one let me know and I'll explain how I made it as I used a basic soaker pattern off ravelry and changed it to a onesie pattern


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Boy that was a quick catch up. I'm sitting on the deck sipping my morning coffe. Saw a hummingbird. I was standing near the feeder and it was so close. I was afraid to move and scare it away. Aft it flew off I change the mixture in the feeder so hopefull it or more will return soon. It is cool-ish this morning this morning (75F) and only suppose to get up to 86 today. Looks a little gray with heavy cloud coverage but no rain pedicted. Do have rai in the forcast for the rest of the coming week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Another week already! We had a lovely sunny Winter day today., about 14c and sunshine all day. I got the last of the roses pruned at last. Penelope has had some asthma/bonchualitis again but they are managing well at home with the ventolin., we took her to GP yesterday to get checked and he was happy with her., so hopefully she wont get worse this time and need more treatment. 

Oh I even washed a couple of windows outside today also... yay. This afternoon I went with a friend to visit another friend who we hadnt seen for couple of months., nice afternoon chatting. 

Thank you to Sam and the summary ladies once again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies just a quick pop in before I try and get some sleep , seriously thinking of taking sleeping bag and sleeping in garden it's so warm here , its where I've been ending up going anyway after a couple of hours trying to sleep inside , , at least today was last day of going to water BILs garden , my husband has gotten very good over the last couple of weeks at telling me how to water plants , he doesn't know how close he got to becoming planted in a pot himself I think I showed great restraint ???? :sm23:


I am proud of you for not planting husband. LOL. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Love the dip recipe, do need healthier dips than what I buy. Also like the pineapple chicken recipe. Will have to adapt for half quantities as no decent freezer at the moment. And do prefer breast to thighs.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you sounding more positive Heather. Glad you are getting some crocheting and also colouring done. It is good therapy for sure and relaxing. 
Steak sandwiches sound good. 
:sm11:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Home made pizza w/ multi grain dough, mozzarella, and hard Salami is in the oven cooking. (less grease than pepperoni and a similar taste. I have several quick meals on hand for when I am tired or stressed. The other choices were peach & blueberry puff pancakes w/ whipped cream or chicken/bean/rice Burrito bowls w/ guac salsa and Mexican cheese w/ greens & Cilantro or egg salad rolls w/ chips and pickles.
> All followed by an ice cream cone....flavor of the week is mint chocolate chip.
> I am constantly in remembrance that he was brought up in an Inn / restaurant environment.


That all sounds wonderful even at 7in the morning.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I did that last night Sam , shut my eyes and started thinking of another design for a onesie , looked great in my dream but I dont think it would work in reality as I think it would pull in too much but I might think about it some more, maybe in girlie colours as it would then look like a waist .
> Here is a picture of my latest
> Pearls girl if you are interested in this one let me know and I'll explain how I made it as I used a basic soaker pattern off ravelry and changed it to a onesie pattern


Very very nice as always Sonja. :sm11: You are quite the designer for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it's getting late here, time for me to be asleep. Hugs all round. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> AMAZING as usual. Wish I had your talent.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just made my Henley sweater with that & I liked it so well I ordered more to make a sweater for GD. I like cotton yarns, they wear very well


Do you find they stretch as you wear them? I remember the drifter sweaters from lands end and they always grew as I wore them, that was years ago though. I have some yarn from a sweater I ripped out..it's cotton and acrylic....love the yarn but didn't care for the pattern - make that patterns as I have pulled it out twice already....I find it difficult to knit for myself...too picky I guess or something...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam thanks for starting another week, they sure go fast. The pineapple chicken is great, I have very nearly the same recipe but use chicken breast & cane syrup instead of brown sugar.. my whole family like it.
> 
> Julie, thanks for stepping in this week & Margaret & Kate for your contribution
> 
> ...


I was wondering about that also Bonnie...I'm not used to mosquitoes anymore as we have very few.... I was scratching my legs and arms even whee there was no bite, so I thought maybe an over reaction as not used to them...I don't know - I did take an allergy pill and it seems to have broken the itching cycle.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am proud of you for not planting husband. LOL. :sm19:


I tend to ignore him when he gives me friendly advice on how to do something or tells me where I've missed a bit , but sometimes I do visualise planting him somewhere ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Better still do you deliver ????


????ahhh wouldn't that be nice....especially on these hot days! Have a meal appear magically at my front door.... I was spoiled for 2 weeks by my sister who served us splendid meals.... it was so hot here overnight we had to keep the air on all night. DH did manage to open the windows around 4 this morning when the temps dropped enough - only to 68 tho....and it's back on its way up....watering all the pots and planters twice a day- the weather people are expecting this extreme heat to last the week - will definitely be inside. On a different note DH went to dr re his knee and he was very pleased with the progress. Wants him to go bicycling for exercise....he does have a pretty nice bike he bought used about 5 years ago....we used to go together frequently, but then kind of quit...now he wants me to go with him again, but my bike is considerably older and also in poor shape ( as am I!) so he said he'd work on it and then we'll do that....it's actually enjoyable and great exercise once my legs get used to it again.... just to get to that point isn't so fun....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear they ard getting the fires under control , we could do with some rain too , even the weeds are drying up and dying


Wish my weeds would die....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I did that last night Sam , shut my eyes and started thinking of another design for a onesie , looked great in my dream but I dont think it would work in reality as I think it would pull in too much but I might think about it some more, maybe in girlie colours as it would then look like a waist .
> Here is a picture of my latest
> Pearls girl if you are interested in this one let me know and I'll explain how I made it as I used a basic soaker pattern off ravelry and changed it to a onesie pattern


It's very cute.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for setting us off again. The summary helps with keeping up when other things take over. I've been at Jamie's overnight as his usual carers and my eldest whose the main stand by are away. I'm off to guild this afternoon but won't be staying long as there's a talk about conservation of textiles and I think I may fall asleep in a warm room just sitting still. I prefer restoration of items than just conservation but realise that many don't agree. Must go and get some breakfast soon or early lunch , did no knitting last night as I'd to go an errand for Jamie and help him help a friend. All turned out well thanks to BTP and a helpful taxi company who gave a £40 free ride, people can be very kind . (BTP is British Transport Police). Makes a nice contrast to the pick pockets who stole his money and ticket from an autistic young man.


Sorry for the young man....so despicable of people...wish they'd get a job instead of thieving....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope you are feeling better. Thank you for starting our week.
> Resting as I hope to go to local museum tonight for talk on desert hiking. It's iffy as it is 7-9, but I'm hoping. Cleaned two drawers in fridge, went to library and worked on cowl. Have actually had trouble with this cowl and tinker a lot. But now have about an inch done.


I hope you made it to the talk, that sounds interesting. Great that you are making forward progress now on your cowl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I have some good news, a year or so ago, I had asked for prayers for my neighbors eldest daughter, well thank goodness, they have worked, of course the guy involved is finally in prison, 14 years I think, that happened several months ago, but she was still having awful issues with daughter, she blamed mom for him going to prison, wouldn't talk to mom and treated her badly when she did. She turned 18 in April, graduated in May, moved into her own (the guys apt in his families business)place, and is now excited to move back home with mom. She started to communicate a bit before and during the graduation party, and then she has slowly started communicating more, and now, for the first time in 2+ years, she's laughing and talking and even calling her mom mom instead of her first name. She had changed her mind on what she was going to do in college from Neurosciences to Business admin, I was crushed, this girl is soooo smart, but she's changed her major back to Neuroscience and going into pre-med!!! I'm so happy that I cry everytime I think about it. She's come full circle, she works at a therapeutic daycare/preschool and we think that that's one of the things that God put in her path to help her, because it's a miracle for sure. 
Thanks everyone, love you all to pieces. 
Now I need to go make David breakfast. lol Then get caught up before you all are 25 pages ahead again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and Ladies just a quick pop in before I try and get some sleep , seriously thinking of taking sleeping bag and sleeping in garden it's so warm here , its where I've been ending up going anyway after a couple of hours trying to sleep inside , , at least today was last day of going to water BILs garden , my husband has gotten very good over the last couple of weeks at telling me how to water plants , he doesn't know how close he got to becoming planted in a pot himself I think I showed great restraint ???? :sm23:


Lol!! I'm with you on sleeping in the garden, I'm tempted to just set up one of the many tents we've suddenly got. lol The house holds the heat so badly, that it's like a sauna, even with the fan.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning all from (another) sunny Berkshire. It looks like another warm weekend for us but I'm not complaining, just fed up with watering every evening. An overnight rain would be wonderful.
> Another batch of tasty sounding recipes Sam, thank you, and thank you for the summary ladies.
> It sounds like Kate is already off to a good start on her holiday.
> Now I have to read on and do some catching up.


You would like it here, we've had rain every evening this week, along with a wild thunderstorm. Last night the storm lasted about 4 hrs, with 2 hours of really wild thunder & lightening & rain. I haven't checked the gauge yet this morning but we must now be very near 5 inches for the week????, enough already


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you to everyone who keeps the tea hot and the conversation friendly and provides enough seats to go around the table. I have enjoyed being here and learning about you all. The regular KP has a lot of testy personalities and has lost my favor. Do you folks all knit enough to help with yarny questions? I now want o make a onesie where do I find the pretty patterns that the Swede made? How much yarn does it take? and do you make it in wool, cotton, silk, acrylic or what?


Lol! Sonja just has visions and then those visions come out her fingertips. lol But she can usually tell you how she did it. As far as yarn, depends on what you are making, what time of year, and who you are making it for. I use cotton for summer, wool for winter, but if it's for someone that I know is just going to throw it in the was and not take care of it, acrylic is the ticket, decent acrylic, but acrylic, wash and wear. 
Ravelry does have some wonderful free and paid patterns though, and Sam has a whole list of sites with free patterns, he's super good at collecting sites. 
Unfortunately at this point, I rarely go outside the tea party unless someone posts a link to something else, I do check out Julies Lace Party from time to time though, it's a great place also, and someday I'll have time for knitting lace. lololollol Rolling on the floor laughing at ever having time.... :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Love the dip recipe, do need healthier dips than what I buy. Also like the pineapple chicken recipe. Will have to adapt for half quantities as no decent freezer at the moment. And do prefer breast to thighs.
> 
> ...


The butcher sounds lovely, and having time to knit/crochet on the train isn't bad either. I hope that you are able to get settled in and be comfortable in the new digs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for setting us off again. The summary helps with keeping up when other things take over. I've been at Jamie's overnight as his usual carers and my eldest whose the main stand by are away. I'm off to guild this afternoon but won't be staying long as there's a talk about conservation of textiles and I think I may fall asleep in a warm room just sitting still. I prefer restoration of items than just conservation but realise that many don't agree. Must go and get some breakfast soon or early lunch , did no knitting last night as I'd to go an errand for Jamie and help him help a friend. All turned out well thanks to BTP and a helpful taxi company who gave a £40 free ride, people can be very kind . (BTP is British Transport Police). Makes a nice contrast to the pick pockets who stole his money and ticket from an autistic young man.


I'm glad you were able to rescue the young man, terrible how some people take advantage


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Do you find they stretch as you wear them? I remember the drifter sweaters from lands end and they always grew as I wore them, that was years ago though. I have some yarn from a sweater I ripped out..it's cotton and acrylic....love the yarn but didn't care for the pattern - make that patterns as I have pulled it out twice already....I find it difficult to knit for myself...too picky I guess or something...


I have had other cotton sweaters & they didn't stretch but I haven't worn the Henley yet, still needs buttons sewn on & much to hot to wear just now. 
I knit what I thought was a beautiful cardigan from Bamboo Silk that seems to grow just sitting, I can believe how it streatched. I measured everything before putting it together but just handling it while I put sewed it up made it grow. I was so disappointed it's still sitting in a box in the sewing room waiting to be pulled apart????. I made a cowl with some of the leftovers & it's lovely & Soft


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I tend to ignore him when he gives me friendly advice on how to do something or tells me where I've missed a bit , but sometimes I do visualise planting him somewhere ????


I imagine when the garden hose is in hand, it's awful tempting to give him a bath????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> ????ahhh wouldn't that be nice....especially on these hot days! Have a meal appear magically at my front door.... I was spoiled for 2 weeks by my sister who served us splendid meals.... it was so hot here overnight we had to keep the air on all night. DH did manage to open the windows around 4 this morning when the temps dropped enough - only to 68 tho....and it's back on its way up....watering all the pots and planters twice a day- the weather people are expecting this extreme heat to last the week - will definitely be inside. On a different note DH went to dr re his knee and he was very pleased with the progress. Wants him to go bicycling for exercise....he does have a pretty nice bike he bought used about 5 years ago....we used to go together frequently, but then kind of quit...now he wants me to go with him again, but my bike is considerably older and also in poor shape ( as am I!) so he said he'd work on it and then we'll do that....it's actually enjoyable and great exercise once my legs get used to it again.... just to get to that point isn't so fun....


It's not my legs that bother me when I ride a bike, I wish there was a more comfy seat although you would think I should have enough padding????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Wish my weeds would die....


They never seem to do that here, just go to seed sooner.
I did get out after supper last night & pulled a few, it was so windy with the storm coming there were no mosquitoes to carry me away????
Stuff seems to be recovering from the hail storm, a few cucumbers & melons have flowers on them, if nothing else happens, maybe we will get some. The beans still look pretty sick & the tops of the potatoes really took a beating, the ground around is green with bits of leaves.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have some good news, a year or so ago, I had asked for prayers for my neighbors eldest daughter, well thank goodness, they have worked, of course the guy involved is finally in prison, 14 years I think, that happened several months ago, but she was still having awful issues with daughter, she blamed mom for him going to prison, wouldn't talk to mom and treated her badly when she did. She turned 18 in April, graduated in May, moved into her own (the guys apt in his families business)place, and is now excited to move back home with mom. She started to communicate a bit before and during the graduation party, and then she has slowly started communicating more, and now, for the first time in 2+ years, she's laughing and talking and even calling her mom mom instead of her first name. She had changed her mind on what she was going to do in college from Neurosciences to Business admin, I was crushed, this girl is soooo smart, but she's changed her major back to Neuroscience and going into pre-med!!! I'm so happy that I cry everytime I think about it. She's come full circle, she works at a therapeutic daycare/preschool and we think that that's one of the things that God put in her path to help her, because it's a miracle for sure.
> Thanks everyone, love you all to pieces.
> Now I need to go make David breakfast. lol Then get caught up before you all are 25 pages ahead again.


I'm glad she is on the right track again.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You would like it here, we've had rain every evening this week, along with a wild thunderstorm. Last night the storm lasted about 4 hrs, with 2 hours of really wild thunder & lightening & rain. I haven't checked the gauge yet this morning but we must now be very near 5 inches for the week????, enough already


I'd be out there, dancing in the rain! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have some good news, a year or so ago, I had asked for prayers for my neighbors eldest daughter, well thank goodness, they have worked, of course the guy involved is finally in prison, 14 years I think, that happened several months ago, but she was still having awful issues with daughter, she blamed mom for him going to prison, wouldn't talk to mom and treated her badly when she did. She turned 18 in April, graduated in May, moved into her own (the guys apt in his families business)place, and is now excited to move back home with mom. She started to communicate a bit before and during the graduation party, and then she has slowly started communicating more, and now, for the first time in 2+ years, she's laughing and talking and even calling her mom mom instead of her first name. She had changed her mind on what she was going to do in college from Neurosciences to Business admin, I was crushed, this girl is soooo smart, but she's changed her major back to Neuroscience and going into pre-med!!! I'm so happy that I cry everytime I think about it. She's come full circle, she works at a therapeutic daycare/preschool and we think that that's one of the things that God put in her path to help her, because it's a miracle for sure.
> Thanks everyone, love you all to pieces.
> Now I need to go make David breakfast. lol Then get caught up before you all are 25 pages ahead again.


Good to hear a happy ending.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have some good news, a year or so ago, I had asked for prayers for my neighbors eldest daughter, well thank goodness, they have worked, of course the guy involved is finally in prison, 14 years I think, that happened several months ago, but she was still having awful issues with daughter, she blamed mom for him going to prison, wouldn't talk to mom and treated her badly when she did. She turned 18 in April, graduated in May, moved into her own (the guys apt in his families business)place, and is now excited to move back home with mom. She started to communicate a bit before and during the graduation party, and then she has slowly started communicating more, and now, for the first time in 2+ years, she's laughing and talking and even calling her mom mom instead of her first name. She had changed her mind on what she was going to do in college from Neurosciences to Business admin, I was crushed, this girl is soooo smart, but she's changed her major back to Neuroscience and going into pre-med!!! I'm so happy that I cry everytime I think about it. She's come full circle, she works at a therapeutic daycare/preschool and we think that that's one of the things that God put in her path to help her, because it's a miracle for sure.
> Thanks everyone, love you all to pieces.
> Now I need to go make David breakfast. lol Then get caught up before you all are 25 pages ahead again.


The power of prayer and someone believing in her!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, hope you get your bike going again. I haven’t biked in ages and it’s way too hot in summer but would love to get going again in Fall.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you made it to the talk, that sounds interesting. Great that you are making forward progress now on your cowl.


Jeanne and I went and it was great. He didn't give slide show or formal talk. He spoke about how his grandma and another women left Tennessee in the 1920's and drove to CA and her friend was photographer and she was an artist. Imagine! The courage and adventure of young women in 1920's doing this! He wrote a book with photos that will come out in Dec. Of course my head imagined movie of these adventurous young women. His paintings were marvelous, most were desert landscapes. He fell in love with desert when visiting his grandparents. But one was of a tree. It just showed the lower trunks and the dappled shade. You felt like you could walk right into the picture and lay down in shade.

Hope link opens. His name is Warner Graves.

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=maturango%20museum#


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maatje, I use to get numb bum when biking 24 mile loop from Ridgecrest to Inyokern. Got new seat and much better. Try looking for seats in bike shop. Or maybe google bike seat reviews.

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/group-tests/the-best-womens-bike-saddles-163399


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this site has 30 recipes for ice pops. check it out. --- sam

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes-menus/16-ice-pops-to-beat-the-heat-gallery/1


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam thanks for starting another week, they sure go fast. The pineapple chicken is great, I have very nearly the same recipe but use chicken breast & cane syrup instead of brown sugar.. my whole family like it.
> 
> Julie, thanks for stepping in this week & Margaret & Kate for your contribution
> 
> ...


Good that he seems to be doing better, but good idea to keep the appointment, if you canceled, he'd have an attack to beat all attacks. 
No, if I go out to water, every mosquito in 7 states descends on me I think. lol I must have sweet blood, I need to start taking Garlic capsules, the B12 isn't doing the job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks bonnie - i just may buy enough for a sweater for me. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I just made my Henley sweater with that & I liked it so well I ordered more to make a sweater for GD. I like cotton yarns, they wear very well


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thanks to everyone who made the new start possible.
> 
> Sam, glad to hear Heidi has a new to her car.
> 
> ...


Wow, how Arriana has grown, seems only yesterday that she wouldn't let go of mom's apron strings, she was so shy, and now she's playing soccer and a flirt to boot. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I did that last night Sam , shut my eyes and started thinking of another design for a onesie , looked great in my dream but I dont think it would work in reality as I think it would pull in too much but I might think about it some more, maybe in girlie colours as it would then look like a waist .
> Here is a picture of my latest
> Pearls girl if you are interested in this one let me know and I'll explain how I made it as I used a basic soaker pattern off ravelry and changed it to a onesie pattern


Oooh, I want the specs on that one too Sonja, please please please. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for setting us off again. The summary helps with keeping up when other things take over. I've been at Jamie's overnight as his usual carers and my eldest whose the main stand by are away. I'm off to guild this afternoon but won't be staying long as there's a talk about conservation of textiles and I think I may fall asleep in a warm room just sitting still. I prefer restoration of items than just conservation but realise that many don't agree. Must go and get some breakfast soon or early lunch , did no knitting last night as I'd to go an errand for Jamie and help him help a friend. All turned out well thanks to BTP and a helpful taxi company who gave a £40 free ride, people can be very kind . (BTP is British Transport Police). Makes a nice contrast to the pick pockets who stole his money and ticket from an autistic young man.


I'm glad that there was a successful end, but what an awful thing to happen, people that take advantage of others are despicable. 
I'm with you, I'm interested in restoration also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Another week already! We had a lovely sunny Winter day today., about 14c and sunshine all day. I got the last of the roses pruned at last. Penelope has had some asthma/bonchualitis again but they are managing well at home with the ventolin., we took her to GP yesterday to get checked and he was happy with her., so hopefully she wont get worse this time and need more treatment.
> 
> Oh I even washed a couple of windows outside today also... yay. This afternoon I went with a friend to visit another friend who we hadnt seen for couple of months., nice afternoon chatting.
> 
> Thank you to Sam and the summary ladies once again.


Fingers crossed that Penelope won't get any worse and will bounce back quite quickly. 
I need to wash windows. 
Nice that you had a good visit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute sonja - love that it buttons up. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Lol I did that last night Sam , shut my eyes and started thinking of another design for a onesie , looked great in my dream but I dont think it would work in reality as I think it would pull in too much but I might think about it some more, maybe in girlie colours as it would then look like a waist .
> Here is a picture of my latest
> Pearls girl if you are interested in this one let me know and I'll explain how I made it as I used a basic soaker pattern off ravelry and changed it to a onesie pattern


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

The cherry tomato skillet pasta sounds just right. It is pushing 90° in Ventura County which is 10-12° cooler than last week. 
Karen


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad that there was a successful end, but what an awful thing to happen, people that take advantage of others are despicable.
> I'm with you, I'm interested in restoration also.


Stayed for the talk and went for a drink with four of the group after, only soft drinks. We agreed the talk was rather boring, and the chat after more fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you to everyone who keeps the tea hot and the conversation friendly and provides enough seats to go around the table. I have enjoyed being here and learning about you all. The regular KP has a lot of testy personalities and has lost my favor. Do you folks all knit enough to help with yarny questions? I now want o make a onesie where do I find the pretty patterns that the Swede made? How much yarn does it take? and do you make it in wool, cotton, silk, acrylic or what?


Ask away and someone will be willing to help you. There are many incredible knitters in this group as well as cooks. KAP meals are always amazing with the cooks in this group. I explained Knit-A-Palooza to my boys as going to a family reunion which is what Matthew really likes about our get togethers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie, I am glad that DH was able to eat a meal without difficulties afterwards. I do hope he will do better now.

Sonja, the onesie is adorable.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

We won!!!!!!!!! 12-0. Now they play tomorrow at 4:30 EST. 

Unfortunately one of the players on the other team hurt his leg, and we had to call the squad. They carried him off the field. He will be ok. Don't know if he will play again though. He messed up his other leg last year. 

Then, next inning one of our boys got hit on the cheek bone with a pitch. Some ice and he is ok, but has stitch marks from where the ball hit. 

Now to shower and leave for the anniversary party! May not be back on tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> ????ahhh wouldn't that be nice....especially on these hot days! Have a meal appear magically at my front door.... I was spoiled for 2 weeks by my sister who served us splendid meals.... it was so hot here overnight we had to keep the air on all night. DH did manage to open the windows around 4 this morning when the temps dropped enough - only to 68 tho....and it's back on its way up....watering all the pots and planters twice a day- the weather people are expecting this extreme heat to last the week - will definitely be inside. On a different note DH went to dr re his knee and he was very pleased with the progress. Wants him to go bicycling for exercise....he does have a pretty nice bike he bought used about 5 years ago....we used to go together frequently, but then kind of quit...now he wants me to go with him again, but my bike is considerably older and also in poor shape ( as am I!) so he said he'd work on it and then we'll do that....it's actually enjoyable and great exercise once my legs get used to it again.... just to get to that point isn't so fun....


Speaking of bikes, I need to get two tubes for mine, the little girl across the street brought it back last fall with two flat tires.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not my legs that bother me when I ride a bike, I wish there was a more comfy seat although you would think I should have enough padding????????


Lol! I got David a really nice oversized seat when he was riding to work everyday, in Texas.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good to hear a happy ending.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanne and I went and it was great. He didn't give slide show or formal talk. He spoke about how his grandma and another women left Tennessee in the 1920's and drove to CA and her friend was photographer and she was an artist. Imagine! The courage and adventure of young women in 1920's doing this! He wrote a book with photos that will come out in Dec. Of course my head imagined movie of these adventurous young women. His paintings were marvelous, most were desert landscapes. He fell in love with desert when visiting his grandparents. But one was of a tree. It just showed the lower trunks and the dappled shade. You felt like you could walk right into the picture and lay down in shade.
> 
> Hope link opens. His name is Warner Graves.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=maturango%20museum#


Awesome!!!
It definitely took guts back then, even now, to up and leave everything you know is pretty scary.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you once more Sam and ladies for another start. Last night I went with my two daughters and 2 of their friends to a concert at Symphony Hall featuring Audra MacDonald, a Broadway Star. What a voice. She sang old and new favorites from Broadway shows. We all went out to dinner first (the evening was my Mother’s Day gift from DDs. ) Tonight two house moms and I are taking a house mom who is leaving us and has taken a house mom position at Iowa State University; I will miss her, but am trying hard to be positive about this new opportunity. Tomorrow night one DD and I are going to something called Bach and Brew. The Minnesota Bach Society is singing some of Bach’s secular music at a brewery! The ticket includes all the beer you can drink. For me that will mean 1 glass. There will also be some food trucks there. Somehow, I think Bach would have approved????. This is turning out to be an unusually social weekend. Fun though!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Stayed for the talk and went for a drink with four of the group after, only soft drinks. We agreed the talk was rather boring, and the chat after more fun.


Lol! The chat usually is. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We won!!!!!!!!! 12-0. Now they play tomorrow at 4:30 EST.
> 
> Unfortunately one of the players on the other team hurt his leg, and we had to call the squad. They carried him off the field. He will be ok. Don't know if he will play again though. He messed up his other leg last year.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the players that got hurt, I do hope that the boy that hurt his leg has a full recovery and can play again in the future. 
CONGRATS on the win!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you once more Sam and ladies for another start. Last night I went with my two daughters and 2 of their friends to a concert at Symphony Hall featuring Audra MacDonald, a Broadway Star. What a voice. She sang old and new favorites from Broadway shows. We all went out to dinner first (the evening was my Mother's Day gift from DDs. ) Tonight two house moms and I are taking a house mom who is leaving us and has taken a house mom position at Iowa State University; I will miss her, but am trying hard to be positive about this new opportunity. Tomorrow night one DD and I are going to something called Bach and Brew. The Minnesota Bach Society is singing some of Bach's secular music at a brewery! The ticket includes all the beer you can drink. For me that will mean 1 glass. There will also be some food trucks there. Somehow, I think Bach would have approved????. This is turning out to be an unusually social weekend. Fun though!!


Sounds like a fabulously fun filled weekend. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thank you once more Sam and ladies for another start. Last night I went with my two daughters and 2 of their friends to a concert at Symphony Hall featuring Audra MacDonald, a Broadway Star. What a voice. She sang old and new favorites from Broadway shows. We all went out to dinner first (the evening was my Mother's Day gift from DDs. ) Tonight two house moms and I are taking a house mom who is leaving us and has taken a house mom position at Iowa State University; I will miss her, but am trying hard to be positive about this new opportunity. Tomorrow night one DD and I are going to something called Bach and Brew. The Minnesota Bach Society is singing some of Bach's secular music at a brewery! The ticket includes all the beer you can drink. For me that will mean 1 glass. There will also be some food trucks there. Somehow, I think Bach would have approved????. This is turning out to be an unusually social weekend. Fun though!!


Sounds like a great weekend. Enjoy!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Sonja just has visions and then those visions come out her fingertips. lol But she can usually tell you how she did it. As far as yarn, depends on what you are making, what time of year, and who you are making it for. I use cotton for summer, wool for winter, but if it's for someone that I know is just going to throw it in the was and not take care of it, acrylic is the ticket, decent acrylic, but acrylic, wash and wear.
> Ravelry does have some wonderful free and paid patterns though, and Sam has a whole list of sites with free patterns, he's super good at collecting sites.
> Unfortunately at this point, I rarely go outside the tea party unless someone posts a link to something else, I do check out Julies Lace Party from time to time though, it's a great place also, and someday I'll have time for knitting lace. lololollol Rolling on the floor laughing at ever having time.... :sm23: :sm23:


Same here Kayjo, I rarely go to the main site anymore.... and yes, I also check out the lace party...the things people knit in lace are amazing!! I am constantly in awe!! 
Also, great news re your neighbor...sometimes they just need a bit of a wake up call, glad she has reconciled with her mom...Yes, God hears our prayers and answers them..sometimes in different ways that we anticipate but He always does all things for our benefit...even tho sometimes it doesn't seem like it!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Marking my place, so I can continue reading later.

Peggy


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not my legs that bother me when I ride a bike, I wish there was a more comfy seat although you would think I should have enough padding????????


Oh yes, those seats can be brutal. One time i decided to go for a ride and bounced my poor bones so much i couldn't walk for several days. ???? Our anatomy obviously isn't the same as a mans, so on conventional seats our poor bones jar up and down..... my husband bought me a very nice seat several years ago, it's not the complete answer but it certainly helps....well he fixed my bike so that means we will be heading out in the morning..I am going to have to make sure he doesn't make us go too far the first few times. I can just see me pooping out 5 miles from home!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot - back later.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maatje, hope you get your bike going again. I haven't biked in ages and it's way too hot in summer but would love to get going again in Fall.


I hear you re the heat....I'm a little concerned we go early enough.... DH doesn't feel the heat like I do, went for my walk at 6:45 this morning and by the time I returned at 7:30 it was already 80*.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What great news about your neighbor's daughter. God works miracles for sure.


Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have some good news, a year or so ago, I had asked for prayers for my neighbors eldest daughter, well thank goodness, they have worked, of course the guy involved is finally in prison, 14 years I think, that happened several months ago, but she was still having awful issues with daughter, she blamed mom for him going to prison, wouldn't talk to mom and treated her badly when she did. She turned 18 in April, graduated in May, moved into her own (the guys apt in his families business)place, and is now excited to move back home with mom. She started to communicate a bit before and during the graduation party, and then she has slowly started communicating more, and now, for the first time in 2+ years, she's laughing and talking and even calling her mom mom instead of her first name. She had changed her mind on what she was going to do in college from Neurosciences to Business admin, I was crushed, this girl is soooo smart, but she's changed her major back to Neuroscience and going into pre-med!!! I'm so happy that I cry everytime I think about it. She's come full circle, she works at a therapeutic daycare/preschool and we think that that's one of the things that God put in her path to help her, because it's a miracle for sure.
> Thanks everyone, love you all to pieces.
> Now I need to go make David breakfast. lol Then get caught up before you all are 25 pages ahead again.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maatje, I use to get numb bum when biking 24 mile loop from Ridgecrest to Inyokern. Got new seat and much better. Try looking for seats in bike shop. Or maybe google bike seat reviews.
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/group-tests/the-best-womens-bike-saddles-163399


Yep, have a good seat....will have to build up my legs tho - it always amazes me how the smallest incline seems like a mountain when first starting up again! I have a daughter who bikes in a professional team, she averages 60miles per day when training..???? I know I won't ever get up to that level!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Fingers crossed that Penelope won't get any worse and will bounce back quite quickly.
> I need to wash windows.
> Nice that you had a good visit.


Must have missed that Penelope is struggling again...hopefully she will be able to fend this off at home with no further complications..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the picture in this link.


sassafras123 said:


> Jeanne and I went and it was great. He didn't give slide show or formal talk. He spoke about how his grandma and another women left Tennessee in the 1920's and drove to CA and her friend was photographer and she was an artist. Imagine! The courage and adventure of young women in 1920's doing this! He wrote a book with photos that will come out in Dec. Of course my head imagined movie of these adventurous young women. His paintings were marvelous, most were desert landscapes. He fell in love with desert when visiting his grandparents. But one was of a tree. It just showed the lower trunks and the dappled shade. You felt like you could walk right into the picture and lay down in shade.
> 
> Hope link opens. His name is Warner Graves.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=maturango%20museum#


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> Thank you once more Sam and ladies for another start. Last night I went with my two daughters and 2 of their friends to a concert at Symphony Hall featuring Audra MacDonald, a Broadway Star. What a voice. She sang old and new favorites from Broadway shows. We all went out to dinner first (the evening was my Mother's Day gift from DDs. ) Tonight two house moms and I are taking a house mom who is leaving us and has taken a house mom position at Iowa State University; I will miss her, but am trying hard to be positive about this new opportunity. Tomorrow night one DD and I are going to something called Bach and Brew. The Minnesota Bach Society is singing some of Bach's secular music at a brewery! The ticket includes all the beer you can drink. For me that will mean 1 glass. There will also be some food trucks there. Somehow, I think Bach would have approved????. This is turning out to be an unusually social weekend. Fun though!!


Sure does sound like fun!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We won!!!!!!!!! 12-0. Now they play tomorrow at 4:30 EST.
> 
> Unfortunately one of the players on the other team hurt his leg, and we had to call the squad. They carried him off the field. He will be ok. Don't know if he will play again though. He messed up his other leg last year.
> 
> ...


Who hoo congratulations sorry about the injuries, hope everyone will heal well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Speaking of bikes, I need to get two tubes for mine, the little girl across the street brought it back last fall with two flat tires.


Ahh yes, that can happen easily, do you have puncture vines there? Frequently that's the culprit!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Same here Kayjo, I rarely go to the main site anymore.... and yes, I also check out the lace party...the things people knit in lace are amazing!! I am constantly in awe!!
> Also, great news re your neighbor...sometimes they just need a bit of a wake up call, glad she has reconciled with her mom...Yes, God hears our prayers and answers them..sometimes in different ways that we anticipate but He always does all things for our benefit...even tho sometimes it doesn't seem like it!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What great news about your neighbor's daughter. God works miracles for sure.


Absolutely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ahh yes, that can happen easily, do you have puncture vines there? Frequently that's the culprit!


Yes, and they are awful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning all from (another) sunny Berkshire. It looks like another warm weekend for us but I'm not complaining, just fed up with watering every evening. An overnight rain would be wonderful.
> Another batch of tasty sounding recipes Sam, thank you, and thank you for the summary ladies.
> It sounds like Kate is already off to a good start on her holiday.
> Now I have to read on and do some catching up.


I would happily send you some of what we have this morning, Angela! We are under severe weather watch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have some good news, a year or so ago, I had asked for prayers for my neighbors eldest daughter, well thank goodness, they have worked, of course the guy involved is finally in prison, 14 years I think, that happened several months ago, but she was still having awful issues with daughter, she blamed mom for him going to prison, wouldn't talk to mom and treated her badly when she did. She turned 18 in April, graduated in May, moved into her own (the guys apt in his families business)place, and is now excited to move back home with mom. She started to communicate a bit before and during the graduation party, and then she has slowly started communicating more, and now, for the first time in 2+ years, she's laughing and talking and even calling her mom mom instead of her first name. She had changed her mind on what she was going to do in college from Neurosciences to Business admin, I was crushed, this girl is soooo smart, but she's changed her major back to Neuroscience and going into pre-med!!! I'm so happy that I cry everytime I think about it. She's come full circle, she works at a therapeutic daycare/preschool and we think that that's one of the things that God put in her path to help her, because it's a miracle for sure.
> Thanks everyone, love you all to pieces.
> Now I need to go make David breakfast. lol Then get caught up before you all are 25 pages ahead again.


That really is a good news story, Kaye Jo!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


I hope Gram can be happy for them. Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


Congratulations to DS. Time to get a new hat Kate!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


Congratulations! Hopefully gran will be happy for her daughter


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Busy week with lots of miles. Am in Grand Rapids, MI this weekend and just has some delish Jamaican jerk chicken, rice/beans, greens and a roti (very thin flat bread). Also a non alcoholic drink with hibiscus and ginger. So good and refreshing. Would make a good margarita! 

Not much knitting and very little reading. Did finally get caught up. Hugs to all who need them. Saw Bella’s post on FB. So happy for the family. Hope the fundraiser went well. 

Great photos of places and knitting. Still working on my infinity scarf and socks. 

Hope everyone is feeling better who was ill. Bonnie, prayers there is no more reoccurrences of your DH’s problems. Your storms sound frightening. Sprinkled a bit here this morning and cloudy but in the 80’s. 

Talked to Stacey at the hotel. She’s to let Shelley know about the change. I will follow up in a couple weeks. Also I need to know of any problems you had there this year so I can address them with her. PM me with this info. Positive as well as negative, please. I don’t stay there this year. 

Sam, I’ll let you know the next time I’m home. Stay healthy so we can go out for lunch. ???? to the boys re their games. 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://www.texasmonthly.com/podcast/six-ways-say-pecan-one-thats-right/

A follow up to an earlier discussion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That really is a good news story, Kaye Jo!


Yes, it's wonderful, she went with her mum to Denver to pick up the younger two that came in this morning from visiting their dad for most of the summer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


OOH!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Better late than never! Lol
Wonder if she'll even tell her mum, couldn't really blame her if she didn't. lol 
After 12 yrs and a 5 yr old, if it's not going to stick by now, it never will. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Busy week with lots of miles. Am in Grand Rapids, MI this weekend and just has some delish Jamaican jerk chicken, rice/beans, greens and a roti (very thin flat bread). Also a non alcoholic drink with hibiscus and ginger. So good and refreshing. Would make a good margarita!
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy!!! You are really getting a lot done though, while on the road.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.texasmonthly.com/podcast/six-ways-say-pecan-one-thats-right/
> 
> A follow up to an earlier discussion.


LOLOL!!! That's a great podcast! :sm23: 
Sorry Gwen, but his comment about misguided Georgians, had me laughing out loud. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awesome!!!
> It definitely took guts back then, even now, to up and leave everything you know is pretty scary.


I'm looking forward to book.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you like pics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, congratulations to DS & fiancé. Perhaps psycho gran reason for delay.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder if he will wait 12 years to propose, lol congrats to all. --- sam



KateB said:


> DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yep, have a good seat....will have to build up my legs tho - it always amazes me how the smallest incline seems like a mountain when first starting up again! I have a daughter who bikes in a professional team, she averages 60miles per day when training..???? I know I won't ever get up to that level!!


When we were in Medicine Hat during our short trip we stopped for coffee at my cousins, she was telling us her sisters(who I haven't seen in years as she lives near Ottawa) son has been doing Iron man events, swim ?5 Miles, bike ? 50 Miles then run a marathon? 26 Miles, all continuously. ????Seems insane to me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


Congratulations to your son, hope the crazy woman can be happy for them & zip her lips????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe some of you have seen these recipes but I'm sharing as I think there are some good ones.
> 
> https://thewhoot.com/whoot-news/recipes/40-crockpot-freezer-meals-in-4-hours?omhide=true


Another great start to a new week. Thanks Sam and ladies. I really like the pineapple chicken recipe and will be trying this for sure.

Bonnie, thanks for the crockpot link. Lots of good recipes there.

I went out for a fish dinner last night and ended up with a painful neck and stress headache. I don't know what caused it. Went to bed and slept for an hour and then was awake until 4 a.m. Needless to say, I'm dragging today. We had a rain shower today which was badly needed but still need more. My painting lady came this morning and finished everything. I really love my new colours. Now back to reading.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I did that last night Sam , shut my eyes and started thinking of another design for a onesie , looked great in my dream but I dont think it would work in reality as I think it would pull in too much but I might think about it some more, maybe in girlie colours as it would then look like a waist .
> Here is a picture of my latest
> Pearls girl if you are interested in this one let me know and I'll explain how I made it as I used a basic soaker pattern off ravelry and changed it to a onesie pattern


Sonja, it is perfect.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Another week already! We had a lovely sunny Winter day today., about 14c and sunshine all day. I got the last of the roses pruned at last. Penelope has had some asthma/bonchualitis again but they are managing well at home with the ventolin., we took her to GP yesterday to get checked and he was happy with her., so hopefully she wont get worse this time and need more treatment.
> 
> Oh I even washed a couple of windows outside today also... yay. This afternoon I went with a friend to visit another friend who we hadnt seen for couple of months., nice afternoon chatting.
> 
> Thank you to Sam and the summary ladies once again.


Talking about washing windows - my SIL gave me a KD cloth and it is fantastic for cleaning windows, mirrors, taps, etc. All you have to do is dampen the cloth, wring it out well and wipe your windows. You don't have to dry it; it dries streak free on its own. It works great. If anyone is interested, you can check the web site. Just look up KD CLOTH. I think it comes from Alberta and costs about $15 for two cloths.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I was wondering about that also Bonnie...I'm not used to mosquitoes anymore as we have very few.... I was scratching my legs and arms even whee there was no bite, so I thought maybe an over reaction as not used to them...I don't know - I did take an allergy pill and it seems to have broken the itching cycle.....


I sprayed my small backyard grass with listerine and it helps to keep the critters away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have some good news, a year or so ago, I had asked for prayers for my neighbors eldest daughter, well thank goodness, they have worked, of course the guy involved is finally in prison, 14 years I think, that happened several months ago, but she was still having awful issues with daughter, she blamed mom for him going to prison, wouldn't talk to mom and treated her badly when she did. She turned 18 in April, graduated in May, moved into her own (the guys apt in his families business)place, and is now excited to move back home with mom. She started to communicate a bit before and during the graduation party, and then she has slowly started communicating more, and now, for the first time in 2+ years, she's laughing and talking and even calling her mom mom instead of her first name. She had changed her mind on what she was going to do in college from Neurosciences to Business admin, I was crushed, this girl is soooo smart, but she's changed her major back to Neuroscience and going into pre-med!!! I'm so happy that I cry everytime I think about it. She's come full circle, she works at a therapeutic daycare/preschool and we think that that's one of the things that God put in her path to help her, because it's a miracle for sure.
> Thanks everyone, love you all to pieces.
> Now I need to go make David breakfast. lol Then get caught up before you all are 25 pages ahead again.


 Good news about that young lady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They never seem to do that here, just go to seed sooner.
> I did get out after supper last night & pulled a few, it was so windy with the storm coming there were no mosquitoes to carry me away????
> Stuff seems to be recovering from the hail storm, a few cucumbers & melons have flowers on them, if nothing else happens, maybe we will get some. The beans still look pretty sick & the tops of the potatoes really took a beating, the ground around is green with bits of leaves.


I hope you can salvage your garden.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanne and I went and it was great. He didn't give slide show or formal talk. He spoke about how his grandma and another women left Tennessee in the 1920's and drove to CA and her friend was photographer and she was an artist. Imagine! The courage and adventure of young women in 1920's doing this! He wrote a book with photos that will come out in Dec. Of course my head imagined movie of these adventurous young women. His paintings were marvelous, most were desert landscapes. He fell in love with desert when visiting his grandparents. But one was of a tree. It just showed the lower trunks and the dappled shade. You felt like you could walk right into the picture and lay down in shade.
> 
> Hope link opens. His name is Warner Graves.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=maturango%20museum#


It's amazing how courageous those women were.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> this site has 30 recipes for ice pops. check it out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.epicurious.com/recipes-menus/16-ice-pops-to-beat-the-heat-gallery/1


Mmmmm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


Congratulations to the happy couple.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When we were in Medicine Hat during our short trip we stopped for coffee at my cousins, she was telling us her sisters(who I haven't seen in years as she lives near Ottawa) son has been doing Iron man events, swim ?5 Miles, bike ? 50 Miles then run a marathon? 26 Miles, all continuously. ????Seems insane to me


our third son has done some iron man competitions....they are absolutely grueling....and yes I agree insane!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Another great start to a new week. Thanks Sam and ladies. I really like the pineapple chicken recipe and will be trying this for sure.
> 
> Bonnie, thanks for the crockpot link. Lots of good recipes there.
> 
> I went out for a fish dinner last night and ended up with a painful neck and stress headache. I don't know what caused it. Went to bed and slept for an hour and then was awake until 4 a.m. Needless to say, I'm dragging today. We had a rain shower today which was badly needed but still need more. My painting lady came this morning and finished everything. I really love my new colours. Now back to reading.


Sorry about the headache, maybe due to the low pressure system?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sorry about the headache, maybe due to the low pressure system?


I'm not sure but it's happening too often.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you really spoil your DH with great meals.


DH has been eating restaurant style for nearly 50 years. When his Dad moved in w/us, he had a separate menus as he would aspirate. His mother wanted her own menu also. . .nothing fresh all cooked to mush, she didn't like any texture. 3 children lactic intolerance, one of those seriously allergic to peanuts, nuts and seeds or their relatives, chocolate and O.J. Me, I like texture, crunch, lightly cooked, flavorful, fresh and variety. All of my kids learned to become good chiefs as was their GF. 
I don't say it was easy, but it was doable and fun. We were married 10 years before we were blessed with children.
Lots of time to practice in. We started eating in courses. . .what ever got done 1st we ate 1st. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have faith in you bonnie. you could do it hands down. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> When we were in Medicine Hat during our short trip we stopped for coffee at my cousins, she was telling us her sisters(who I haven't seen in years as she lives near Ottawa) son has been doing Iron man events, swim ?5 Miles, bike ? 50 Miles then run a marathon? 26 Miles, all continuously. ????Seems insane to me


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I think I am confused again as I am writing on two Tea parties still. I hope I do not "Drown in my own TeePee" tonight.
Another good day.... a little time in my yard, a little time with my friends, a free lunch all cooked at my Local Hardware store, left-overs for dinner , followed by some hand work, watch "Chopped" (cooking w/ left-overs, Ha, Ha), and topped off with a mint, chocolate chip ice cream cone. This was really a rough (Ha, ha) day. Oh I also got in a 2 hour nap, stripped and changed the bed and did the laundry and took care of my 14 girls, along w/ DH.
I think it is time for bed again. See you all later. Need to catch up also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are posting on last week's ktp. maybe you were reading to catch up. i would just delete that ktp and stick with the new one..... --- sam



Pearls Girls said:


> I think I am confused again as I am writing on two Tea parties still. I hope I do not "Drown in my own TeePee" tonight.
> Another good day.... a little time in my yard, a little time with my friends, a free lunch all cooked at my Local Hardware store, left-overs for dinner , followed by some hand work, watch "Chopped" (cooking w/ left-overs, Ha, Ha), and topped off with a mint, chocolate chip ice cream cone. This was really a rough (Ha, ha) day. Oh I also got in a 2 hour nap, stripped and changed the bed and did the laundry and took care of my 14 girls, along w/ DH.
> I think it is time for bed again. See you all later. Need to catch up also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Another great start to a new week. Thanks Sam and ladies. I really like the pineapple chicken recipe and will be trying this for sure.
> 
> Bonnie, thanks for the crockpot link. Lots of good recipes there.
> 
> I went out for a fish dinner last night and ended up with a painful neck and stress headache. I don't know what caused it. Went to bed and slept for an hour and then was awake until 4 a.m. Needless to say, I'm dragging today. We had a rain shower today which was badly needed but still need more. My painting lady came this morning and finished everything. I really love my new colours. Now back to reading.


I sure hope that the headache and neck pain are gone and that you sleep well tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news about that young lady.


Yes. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, nice your painting is finished and you like the colors. What colors did you choose?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have some good news, a year or so ago, I had asked for prayers for my neighbors eldest daughter, well thank goodness, they have worked, of course the guy involved is finally in prison, 14 years I think, that happened several months ago, but she was still having awful issues with daughter, she blamed mom for him going to prison, wouldn't talk to mom and treated her badly when she did. She turned 18 in April, graduated in May, moved into her own (the guys apt in his families business)place, and is now excited to move back home with mom. She started to communicate a bit before and during the graduation party, and then she has slowly started communicating more, and now, for the first time in 2+ years, she's laughing and talking and even calling her mom mom instead of her first name. She had changed her mind on what she was going to do in college from Neurosciences to Business admin, I was crushed, this girl is soooo smart, but she's changed her major back to Neuroscience and going into pre-med!!! I'm so happy that I cry everytime I think about it. She's come full circle, she works at a therapeutic daycare/preschool and we think that that's one of the things that God put in her path to help her, because it's a miracle for sure.
> Thanks everyone, love you all to pieces.
> Now I need to go make David breakfast. lol Then get caught up before you all are 25 pages ahead again.


That is wonderful news!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I am with many others I go to KP Tea Party, but, seldom check Paradise's main forum


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's not my legs that bother me when I ride a bike, I wish there was a more comfy seat although you would think I should have enough padding????????


I can't stand the seat on mine anymore. I haven't ridden in years. And I certainly have plenty of padding!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that he seems to be doing better, but good idea to keep the appointment, if you canceled, he'd have an attack to beat all attacks.
> No, if I go out to water, every mosquito in 7 states descends on me I think. lol I must have sweet blood, I need to start taking Garlic capsules, the B12 isn't doing the job.


If I remember correctly, it's B-6 you are lacking if the mosquitoes love you. I tried taking B-6 a few years ago to see if it worked, but had a reaction to the B-6, can't remember what it was, but could't take it long enough to see if it worked.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, how Arriana has grown, seems only yesterday that she wouldn't let go of mom's apron strings, she was so shy, and now she's playing soccer and a flirt to boot. lol


Well, sort of playing soccer! :sm02: It's going to take a LOT of work for her to play. I guess last week she was goalie and ran back to mom! She did a little better today, from what was said. And, oh, what a flirt! She's a little sweetheart! We love her to pieces.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is wonderful news!


 :sm24:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't blame you - a lot left KP and began a group on Ravelry, but it's
not like this one at all in format.

There is a lot of nonsense on the list, but I am going to come back here
and to the lace party and enjoy myself.

Peggy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If I remember correctly, it's B-6 you are lacking if the mosquitoes love you. I tried taking B-6 a few years ago to see if it worked, but had a reaction to the B-6, can't remember what it was, but could't take it long enough to see if it worked.


My grandmother used to feed us B-6 in the summers and it worked wonders, I couldn't remember which one, so thank you for that, I'll pick some up on Friday when I do the shopping, hopefully it will work as well now as it did back then. 
Reactions to B6 are very unpleasant from what I've heard from others.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Marking my spot


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry for the players that got hurt, I do hope that the boy that hurt his leg has a full recovery and can play again in the future.
> CONGRATS on the win!!!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, sort of playing soccer! :sm02: It's going to take a LOT of work for her to play. I guess last week she was goalie and ran back to mom! She did a little better today, from what was said. And, oh, what a flirt! She's a little sweetheart! We love her to pieces.


LOL!!! 
Oh no! Doesn't work well if the goalie runs off to mom, but then she is awfully young, so it can be forgiven. lolol
I imagine that she loves you all to pieces too. :sm04:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Be back tomorrow after the 'game'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Don't blame you - a lot left KP and began a group on Ravelry, but it's
> not like this one at all in format.
> 
> There is a lot of nonsense on the list, but I am going to come back here
> ...


Welcome back!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Who hoo congratulations sorry about the injuries, hope everyone will heal well.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Busy week with lots of miles. Am in Grand Rapids, MI this weekend and just has some delish Jamaican jerk chicken, rice/beans, greens and a roti (very thin flat bread). Also a non alcoholic drink with hibiscus and ginger. So good and refreshing. Would make a good margarita!
> 
> ...


I let CMaliza know about the change in dates, as she has already reserved her room for next year. Suggested that she reserve for both dates until we have them set in stone. She can always cancel the one she doesn't need. I told her I would let her know when we knew for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm not sure but it's happening too often.


I hope you can figure out what is causing them, and they go away.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I think I am confused again as I am writing on two Tea parties still. I hope I do not "Drown in my own TeePee" tonight.
> Another good day.... a little time in my yard, a little time with my friends, a free lunch all cooked at my Local Hardware store, left-overs for dinner , followed by some hand work, watch "Chopped" (cooking w/ left-overs, Ha, Ha), and topped off with a mint, chocolate chip ice cream cone. This was really a rough (Ha, ha) day. Oh I also got in a 2 hour nap, stripped and changed the bed and did the laundry and took care of my 14 girls, along w/ DH.
> I think it is time for bed again. See you all later. Need to catch up also.


Sounds like a good day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My grandmother used to feed us B-6 in the summers and it worked wonders, I couldn't remember which one, so thank you for that, I'll pick some up on Friday when I do the shopping, hopefully it will work as well now as it did back then.
> Reactions to B6 are very unpleasant from what I've heard from others.


You are welcome. I wish I could remember what my reaction was. I'm not willing to try again to find out, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!
> Oh no! Doesn't work well if the goalie runs off to mom, but then she is awfully young, so it can be forgiven. lolol
> I imagine that she loves you all to pieces too. :sm04:


Yes, she's 4 1/2 now. I'm not sure she has any concept of the game, but she seems to be having fun. And, yes, she does!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I had a good time at the anniversary party, and we all managed to keep it a surprise! I got home about 10:45, with 1 long wait for a train, and 1 detour. I am sitting with my feet up while I catch up. I slipped on the steps on the way out of the house before I left. I didn't go down, but twisted my knee, and bent my foot in a way it didn't like going. Foot is better, but knee is still sore. I got lucky. Both feet slipped. I only caught the edge of the steps when I stepped down. It's only 2 steps down, but I was sideways, so would have gotten ribs and all on the way down, with no one here to help. Hopefully by tomorrow all will be fine again, but I was saying some not so pretty words when I did it! Of course one hand was full, but I had taken hold of the grab bar we put in when my knees were so bad, which is how I managed not to go down. Of course it was my right leg, but once I got to the major highway I could use the cruise control, so the knee and foot could relax. 

I think it's bed time. I need to get up in the morning and get something going to take to my niece's for the one year celebration of the little one's adoption.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome. I wish I could remember what my reaction was. I'm not willing to try again to find out, though.


Lol, I think it's a good idea to not try it again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she's 4 1/2 now. I'm not sure she has any concept of the game, but she seems to be having fun. And, yes, she does!


Lol, fun is what it should be, so that's great. 
Lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had a good time at the anniversary party, and we all managed to keep it a surprise! I got home about 10:45, with 1 long wait for a train, and 1 detour. I am sitting with my feet up while I catch up. I slipped on the steps on the way out of the house before I left. I didn't go down, but twisted my knee, and bent my foot in a way it didn't like going. Foot is better, but knee is still sore. I got lucky. Both feet slipped. I only caught the edge of the steps when I stepped down. It's only 2 steps down, but I was sideways, so would have gotten ribs and all on the way down, with no one here to help. Hopefully by tomorrow all will be fine again, but I was saying some not so pretty words when I did it! Of course one hand was full, but I had taken hold of the grab bar we put in when my knees were so bad, which is how I managed not to go down. Of course it was my right leg, but once I got to the major highway I could use the cruise control, so the knee and foot could relax.
> 
> I think it's bed time. I need to get up in the morning and get something going to take to my niece's for the one year celebration of the little one's adoption.


Great that you had a good time. Not good that you bunged up you knee and foot, I'm really glad that you had a grab bar handy, hopefully you'll be back to 100% in a day or so.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lavender oil is a good repellant against mozzies, if you can tolerate it. Interesting re B6 the biting bugs like me too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, sr you hurt foot and. Op y el Bette soon. Glad you didn’t land on ribs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

i have faith in you bonnie. you could do it hands down. --- sam

Bonnie7591 wrote:
When we were in Medicine Hat during our short trip we stopped for coffee at my cousins, she was telling us her sisters(who I haven't seen in years as she lives near Ottawa) son has been doing Iron man events, swim ?5 Miles, bike ? 50 Miles then run a marathon? 26 Miles, all continuously. ????Seems insane to me


thewren said:


> i have faith in you bonnie. you could do it hands down. --- sam


????????????????not ever


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I am with many others I go to KP Tea Party, but, seldom check Paradise's main forum


I check the photo section & the links & resources but not much else


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm beginning to think the only things you need in your tool box are duct tape and WD40. here is a list of what WD40 can do for you. --- sam

http://honesttopaws.com/wd-40-hacks-hc-htp/1/?as=2020011092582&bdk=b2020011092582&utm_campaign=wd-40-hacks-hc-htp_htp_us_english_desktop_c0_t0_v20180303&utm_content=hearstlocalnews-seattlepi&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=taboola&utm_term=67957922


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, hope you get rid of your headache & get a good rest.

Tami, hope the knee is better by morning 

Grannypeg, welcome back


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's good to see you posting again grannypeg. what ate you knitting? --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> Thank you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You would like it here, we've had rain every evening this week, along with a wild thunderstorm. Last night the storm lasted about 4 hrs, with 2 hours of really wild thunder & lightening & rain. I haven't checked the gauge yet this morning but we must now be very near 5 inches for the week????, enough already


Oh dear you dont seem to be having a nice summer really. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Fingers crossed that Penelope won't get any worse and will bounce back quite quickly.
> I need to wash windows.
> Nice that you had a good visit.


She is doing fine again today and no ventolin. Yay. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry for the players that got hurt, I do hope that the boy that hurt his leg has a full recovery and can play again in the future.
> CONGRATS on the win!!!!


Ditto.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yep, have a good seat....will have to build up my legs tho - it always amazes me how the smallest incline seems like a mountain when first starting up again! I have a daughter who bikes in a professional team, she averages 60miles per day when training..???? I know I won't ever get up to that level!!


Golly that is some serious training she does. I dont know when I was last on a bike, it's been many years.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would happily send you some of what we have this morning, Angela! We are under severe weather watch.


Ugh, sounds miserable. I hope you are feeling better now and getting over your cough/cold.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


Congratulations to them, and fingers crossed about psycho gran and her opinions etc.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.texasmonthly.com/podcast/six-ways-say-pecan-one-thats-right/
> 
> A follow up to an earlier discussion.


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have some good news, a year or so ago, I had asked for prayers for my neighbors eldest daughter, well thank goodness, they have worked, of course the guy involved is finally in prison, 14 years I think, that happened several months ago, but she was still having awful issues with daughter, she blamed mom for him going to prison, wouldn't talk to mom and treated her badly when she did. She turned 18 in April, graduated in May, moved into her own (the guys apt in his families business)place, and is now excited to move back home with mom. She started to communicate a bit before and during the graduation party, and then she has slowly started communicating more, and now, for the first time in 2+ years, she's laughing and talking and even calling her mom mom instead of her first name. She had changed her mind on what she was going to do in college from Neurosciences to Business admin, I was crushed, this girl is soooo smart, but she's changed her major back to Neuroscience and going into pre-med!!! I'm so happy that I cry everytime I think about it. She's come full circle, she works at a therapeutic daycare/preschool and we think that that's one of the things that God put in her path to help her, because it's a miracle for sure.
> Thanks everyone, love you all to pieces.
> Now I need to go make David breakfast. lol Then get caught up before you all are 25 pages ahead again.


That is good news Kaye Jo, her mother must be so happy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I'd be out there, dancing in the rain! :sm23: :sm23:


I'm surmising the ground down South is as hard as up here , hoping when the rain does come that it's gentle summer rain and not heavy storm rain as that will definitely cause flooding


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh, I want the specs on that one too Sonja, please please please. lol


Here is a free link to the soaker pants 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilla-lisa-diaper-cover
When starting the pattern keep 5 st s either end in garter stitch this will be the button band otherwise follow the pattern till you finish the crotch , 
18sts remaining , 
The front 
I started 3 repeats of the mock cable to the front at the same time following the pattern for the increases , helps if you add a st marker at beginning and end of mock cable pattern , continue following the pattern till you have knit all the increases and the following 10 cm including the button holes 
After that I ignored the pattern and continued knitting adding a button hole either side after 3cm , continue knitting for another 11cm , then I knit 10 rows of garter stitch ,( adding buttonhole on row 7 . ) cast off 
For the straps I picked up 7 stitches at the back and knit till they were 22cm long 
For the legs I went back to the pattern 
Hope you can understand what I did I sure got confused trying to write it down ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> very cute sonja - love that it buttons up. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thank you once more Sam and ladies for another start. Last night I went with my two daughters and 2 of their friends to a concert at Symphony Hall featuring Audra MacDonald, a Broadway Star. What a voice. She sang old and new favorites from Broadway shows. We all went out to dinner first (the evening was my Mother's Day gift from DDs. ) Tonight two house moms and I are taking a house mom who is leaving us and has taken a house mom position at Iowa State University; I will miss her, but am trying hard to be positive about this new opportunity. Tomorrow night one DD and I are going to something called Bach and Brew. The Minnesota Bach Society is singing some of Bach's secular music at a brewery! The ticket includes all the beer you can drink. For me that will mean 1 glass. There will also be some food trucks there. Somehow, I think Bach would have approved????. This is turning out to be an unusually social weekend. Fun though!!


But how big will the glass be :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would happily send you some of what we have this morning, Angela! We are under severe weather watch.


Hope the rain wasn't to bad Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


Congratulation s to the happy couple and Luke ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sonja, it is perfect.


Thank you Liz 
Hope you managed to get some sleep and feel better when you wake up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> Don't blame you - a lot left KP and began a group on Ravelry, but it's
> not like this one at all in format.
> 
> There is a lot of nonsense on the list, but I am going to come back here
> ...


Welcome back Peggy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I had a good time at the anniversary party, and we all managed to keep it a surprise! I got home about 10:45, with 1 long wait for a train, and 1 detour. I am sitting with my feet up while I catch up. I slipped on the steps on the way out of the house before I left. I didn't go down, but twisted my knee, and bent my foot in a way it didn't like going. Foot is better, but knee is still sore. I got lucky. Both feet slipped. I only caught the edge of the steps when I stepped down. It's only 2 steps down, but I was sideways, so would have gotten ribs and all on the way down, with no one here to help. Hopefully by tomorrow all will be fine again, but I was saying some not so pretty words when I did it! Of course one hand was full, but I had taken hold of the grab bar we put in when my knees were so bad, which is how I managed not to go down. Of course it was my right leg, but once I got to the major highway I could use the cruise control, so the knee and foot could relax.
> 
> I think it's bed time. I need to get up in the morning and get something going to take to my niece's for the one year celebration of the little one's adoption.


Glad you managed to stay upright Tami, hope after a good night's sleep knee feels better
Love cruise control ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I check the photo section & the links & resources but not much else


I quite enjoy reading most parts of kp , I stay well away from certain parts and some kp posters so I've never encountered any nastiness, although I did feel strongly enough to add my 2 pennies worth to a political post for the very first and most likely last time ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> She is doing fine again today and no ventolin. Yay. :sm24:


That is good to hear


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I added a comment recently, but it seems that if you don’t agree with what the original poster said the insults start. No real debate or difference of opinion is allowed it seems . So I’ll stick to here and anything that’s just knitting or crochet related.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I added a comment recently, but it seems that if you don't agree with what the original poster said the insults start. No real debate or difference of opinion is allowed it seems . So I'll stick to here and anything that's just knitting or crochet related.


Me too although I do like reading some of general chit chat,There is a lady who does a lot of recycling with some of the most unusual items and I do like seeing the finished item ,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I have some good news, a year or so ago, I had asked for prayers for my neighbors eldest daughter, well thank goodness, they have worked, of course the guy involved is finally in prison, 14 years I think, that happened several months ago, but she was still having awful issues with daughter, she blamed mom for him going to prison, wouldn't talk to mom and treated her badly when she did. She turned 18 in April, graduated in May, moved into her own (the guys apt in his families business)place, and is now excited to move back home with mom. She started to communicate a bit before and during the graduation party, and then she has slowly started communicating more, and now, for the first time in 2+ years, she's laughing and talking and even calling her mom mom instead of her first name. She had changed her mind on what she was going to do in college from Neurosciences to Business admin, I was crushed, this girl is soooo smart, but she's changed her major back to Neuroscience and going into pre-med!!! I'm so happy that I cry everytime I think about it. She's come full circle, she works at a therapeutic daycare/preschool and we think that that's one of the things that God put in her path to help her, because it's a miracle for sure.
> Thanks everyone, love you all to pieces.
> Now I need to go make David breakfast. lol Then get caught up before you all are 25 pages ahead again.


What great news


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You would like it here, we've had rain every evening this week, along with a wild thunderstorm. Last night the storm lasted about 4 hrs, with 2 hours of really wild thunder & lightening & rain. I haven't checked the gauge yet this morning but we must now be very near 5 inches for the week????, enough already


You really do need to share Bonnie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Karena said:


> The cherry tomato skillet pasta sounds just right. It is pushing 90° in Ventura County which is 10-12° cooler than last week.
> Karen


Isn't it crazy when you think good it's cooler becuase is 'only' 90!?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thank you once more Sam and ladies for another start. Last night I went with my two daughters and 2 of their friends to a concert at Symphony Hall featuring Audra MacDonald, a Broadway Star. What a voice. She sang old and new favorites from Broadway shows. We all went out to dinner first (the evening was my Mother's Day gift from DDs. ) Tonight two house moms and I are taking a house mom who is leaving us and has taken a house mom position at Iowa State University; I will miss her, but am trying hard to be positive about this new opportunity. Tomorrow night one DD and I are going to something called Bach and Brew. The Minnesota Bach Society is singing some of Bach's secular music at a brewery! The ticket includes all the beer you can drink. For me that will mean 1 glass. There will also be some food trucks there. Somehow, I think Bach would have approved????. This is turning out to be an unusually social weekend. Fun though!!


Sounds a fun weekend-but you'll be tired by Sunday evening


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 (Luke's dad) phoned us from Spain today (where they are on holiday) to say that he and his partner are engaged! I got a row from DH as my comment was, "Not before time!".....well, they've been together almost 12 years and they have a 5 year old son.... :sm16: :sm09: However I am delighted for them and just hope that psycho gran doesn't spoil things for her daughter with her reaction (she hasn't spoken to DS for nearly a year), but nothing would surprise me with that woman. I will keep you posted.


Congratulations to DS and his partner. I well understand your thoughts. When Vicky said her and Brett where moving on together and would one day get married my response was why? Much to her shock as we had always taught that marriage was the only option. And I said if I thought living together was OK then I didn't think I would get married!
They did get married but I found it hard to get excited about it as they had been living together for a few years already. But it was before kids.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! That's a great podcast! :sm23:
> Sorry Gwen, but his comment about misguided Georgians, had me laughing out loud. :sm23: :sm23:


I laughed at that as well- but can't see how pecan =peacon (let alone hear all the subtle differences he was talking about!).
Funny how different vowels are pronounced- that is what makes a huge difference between Australian accents and New Zealand ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Don't blame you - a lot left KP and began a group on Ravelry, but it's
> not like this one at all in format.
> 
> There is a lot of nonsense on the list, but I am going to come back here
> ...


Welcome back and enjoy us- we have a great time. 
I haven't given up on the rest fo the forum but no doubt as to which is my favourite part-Here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Some of my favourite people came for tea tonight. The youngest one stood for a while unheld- but didn't like it! Did it again soon after but once Granddad had the phone out he decided twice was enough. He is also crawling most of the time now rather than dragging himself- he has looked close to it for a couple of weeks but the floor was too slippery but now seems to have that fairly well sorted out.

Since the second youngest was last here we have moved a table into the lounge room. I told her we can eat here now.
The 'men' went to pick up pizza's leaving the 'women' home. I asked the youngest 'woman' where we were eating. At the table, which table I said? That she said pointing to the small red plastic table we have been using. Well we thought we could use the big table, no this one she said. What about we put it in with the big one and you sit there? So that is what we did. She happily sat at that one while the rest of us sat at the big one. At home she sits up at the big table so clearly at Grandma's it is the small red one. I guess eating in a different room and at a different table was just too much for her! So see what we do Tuesday! It is an E day for me Tuesday.

It was the first time the third youngest had been since helping paint so she also saw a huge difference. Very impressed with the Rumpus Room- just how she imagined it would look when I had first said what I planned to do with it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

thewren said:


> i'm beginning to think the only things you need in your tool box are duct tape and WD40. here is a list of what WD40 can do for you. --- sam
> 
> http://honesttopaws.com/wd-40-hacks-hc-htp/1/?as=2020011092582&bdk=b2020011092582&utm_campaign=wd-40-hacks-hc-htp_htp_us_english_desktop_c0_t0_v20180303&utm_content=hearstlocalnews-seattlepi&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=taboola&utm_term=67957922


I have always kept some in the house. . . now I have more uses. Thanks for sharing Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My grandmother used to feed us B-6 in the summers and it worked wonders, I couldn't remember which one, so thank you for that, I'll pick some up on Friday when I do the shopping, hopefully it will work as well now as it did back then.
> Reactions to B6 are very unpleasant from what I've heard from others.


I have also read that all the Bs should be taken with the others as the body is not good at picking which one to excrete and if a lot of one then removes all of them so can end up with low levels of the other B vitamins. But this was a while ago so worth checking to see if this is still what they are saying.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear you dont seem to be having a nice summer really. :sm19:


We had an hour or two of thunder and rumblings last evening. No rain.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a free link to the soaker pants
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilla-lisa-diaper-cover
> When starting the pattern keep 5 st s either end in garter stitch this will be the button band otherwise follow the pattern till you finish the crotch ,
> 18sts remaining ,
> ...


Thank you, I'll try it, not sure I can get same beautiful pattern. :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, she's 4 1/2 now. I'm not sure she has any concept of the game, but she seems to be having fun. And, yes, she does!


As long as everyone else is happy with her simply having fun that is great. And if a 4 1/2 year old is playing I would sure hope that fun is the major purpose


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had a good time at the anniversary party, and we all managed to keep it a surprise! I got home about 10:45, with 1 long wait for a train, and 1 detour. I am sitting with my feet up while I catch up. I slipped on the steps on the way out of the house before I left. I didn't go down, but twisted my knee, and bent my foot in a way it didn't like going. Foot is better, but knee is still sore. I got lucky. Both feet slipped. I only caught the edge of the steps when I stepped down. It's only 2 steps down, but I was sideways, so would have gotten ribs and all on the way down, with no one here to help. Hopefully by tomorrow all will be fine again, but I was saying some not so pretty words when I did it! Of course one hand was full, but I had taken hold of the grab bar we put in when my knees were so bad, which is how I managed not to go down. Of course it was my right leg, but once I got to the major highway I could use the cruise control, so the knee and foot could relax.
> 
> I think it's bed time. I need to get up in the morning and get something going to take to my niece's for the one year celebration of the little one's adoption.


Busy but fun weekend- hope the knee is OK when you wake up- wouldn't have been much fun driving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's good to see you posting again grannypeg. what ate you knitting? --- sam


Must have been the little bugs because she wasn't taking her Vitamin B6 :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly that is some serious training she does. I dont know when I was last on a bike, it's been many years.


I couldn't tell you when but I remember it, around 10 years ago. I fell off crossing a road- fortunately no cars around as I ended up in the middle of the road. Not injured.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Day is well started. . .Off to Sunday services. If we arrive early enough DH can be settled easier before all else arrive. We've been late 2 weeks in a row, walking as the lesson is going on. Hate to move anything as "Honey" kitten is snuggled up next to DH. It doesn't happen often ,but more & more as they get to know each other. He loves talking and making sounds to Honey. I imagine it is comforting!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Thank you, I'll try it, not sure I can get same beautiful pattern. :sm02:


Just sent you a pm , if you have any problems just let me know and I'll try to help,also forgot to say I used 4mm ( U.S. size 6 ) needles and dk yarn 
Will have to look up what dk is in weight
Dk is 3 or light according to Google ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I added a comment recently, but it seems that if you don't agree with what the original poster said the insults start. No real debate or difference of opinion is allowed it seems . So I'll stick to here and anything that's just knitting or crochet related.


I usually stick to giving knitting advice - and if I think someone is genuinely after an honest opinion I will sometimes give one. So normally I avoid the nastiness- which isn't helped by all the complaints about how nasty KP has got. I read a lot more about the nastiness on KP than I do nastiness!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Some of my favourite people came for tea tonight. The youngest one stood for a while unheld- but didn't like it! Did it again soon after but once Granddad had the phone out he decided twice was enough. He is also crawling most of the time now rather than dragging himself- he has looked close to it for a couple of weeks but the floor was too slippery but now seems to have that fairly well sorted out.
> 
> Since the second youngest was last here we have moved a table into the lounge room. I told her we can eat here now.
> The 'men' went to pick up pizza's leaving the 'women' home. I asked the youngest 'woman' where we were eating. At the table, which table I said? That she said pointing to the small red plastic table we have been using. Well we thought we could use the big table, no this one she said. What about we put it in with the big one and you sit there? So that is what we did. She happily sat at that one while the rest of us sat at the big one. At home she sits up at the big table so clearly at Grandma's it is the small red one. I guess eating in a different room and at a different table was just too much for her! So see what we do Tuesday! It is an E day for me Tuesday.
> ...


Sounds like its all coming together nicely now at your place. Aww not too many changes at once for E.... LOL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sounds like its all coming together nicely now at your place. Aww not too many changes at once for E.... LOL.


She is a girl who likes things the same.
And all the original rooms are now being used for close to what we intend them them for. Not all finished but getting there and useable. Only room that doesn't fit that category is the ensuite which we added and is now just a storage room.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I couldn't tell you when but I remember it, around 10 years ago. I fell off crossing a road- fortunately no cars around as I ended up in the middle of the road. Not injured.


 :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Some of my favourite people came for tea tonight. The youngest one stood for a while unheld- but didn't like it! Did it again soon after but once Granddad had the phone out he decided twice was enough. He is also crawling most of the time now rather than dragging himself- he has looked close to it for a couple of weeks but the floor was too slippery but now seems to have that fairly well sorted out.
> 
> Since the second youngest was last here we have moved a table into the lounge room. I told her we can eat here now.
> The 'men' went to pick up pizza's leaving the 'women' home. I asked the youngest 'woman' where we were eating. At the table, which table I said? That she said pointing to the small red plastic table we have been using. Well we thought we could use the big table, no this one she said. What about we put it in with the big one and you sit there? So that is what we did. She happily sat at that one while the rest of us sat at the big one. At home she sits up at the big table so clearly at Grandma's it is the small red one. I guess eating in a different room and at a different table was just too much for her! So see what we do Tuesday! It is an E day for me Tuesday.
> ...


Finally all able to eat at the table well apart from E , a girl after my own heart I'm not keen on change either unless it's me doing the changing , 
Super markets really irritate me when they move everything around sure it's just to make sure I m awake while shopping ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> DH has been eating restaurant style for nearly 50 years. When his Dad moved in w/us, he had a separate menus as he would aspirate. His mother wanted her own menu also. . .nothing fresh all cooked to mush, she didn't like any texture. 3 children lactic intolerance, one of those seriously allergic to peanuts, nuts and seeds or their relatives, chocolate and O.J. Me, I like texture, crunch, lightly cooked, flavorful, fresh and variety. All of my kids learned to become good chiefs as was their GF.
> I don't say it was easy, but it was doable and fun. We were married 10 years before we were blessed with children.
> Lots of time to practice in. We started eating in courses. . .what ever got done 1st we ate 1st. LOL


That's a lot of work! Can't imagine doing that on a daily basis....some of our children and grandchildren are lactose intolerant as well as gf - our oldest daughter has a severe corn allergy. We only found out all these things after they were grown up - thankfully, and I say thankfully because cooking different meals for 12 people on a regular basis would have driven me to insanity....it's crazy enough when they all come here - they all cook very well and by now we know which meals are group friendly and everyone pitches in. Some of my favorite recipes I only make when certain families are over tho


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Don't blame you - a lot left KP and began a group on Ravelry, but it's
> not like this one at all in format.
> 
> There is a lot of nonsense on the list, but I am going to come back here
> ...


Hello, glad you are coming back!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, sort of playing soccer! :sm02: It's going to take a LOT of work for her to play. I guess last week she was goalie and ran back to mom! She did a little better today, from what was said. And, oh, what a flirt! She's a little sweetheart! We love her to pieces.


Lol! Reminds me of my now 31year old daughter, she would lay down in the middle of the field and watch the game!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I had a good time at the anniversary party, and we all managed to keep it a surprise! I got home about 10:45, with 1 long wait for a train, and 1 detour. I am sitting with my feet up while I catch up. I slipped on the steps on the way out of the house before I left. I didn't go down, but twisted my knee, and bent my foot in a way it didn't like going. Foot is better, but knee is still sore. I got lucky. Both feet slipped. I only caught the edge of the steps when I stepped down. It's only 2 steps down, but I was sideways, so would have gotten ribs and all on the way down, with no one here to help. Hopefully by tomorrow all will be fine again, but I was saying some not so pretty words when I did it! Of course one hand was full, but I had taken hold of the grab bar we put in when my knees were so bad, which is how I managed not to go down. Of course it was my right leg, but once I got to the major highway I could use the cruise control, so the knee and foot could relax.
> 
> I think it's bed time. I need to get up in the morning and get something going to take to my niece's for the one year celebration of the little one's adoption.


Hope it all heals quickly!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> She is doing fine again today and no ventolin. Yay. :sm24:


Yay!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly that is some serious training she does. I dont know when I was last on a bike, it's been many years.


Yes I know...her husband trains also....I'm always reminded of the dr suez story about thing 1 and thing 2 they run for fun in the hot hot sun! They used to run marathons but switched to bicycling several years ago, I guess I should change the words on the ditty.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally all able to eat at the table well apart from E , a girl after my own heart I'm not keen on change either unless it's me doing the changing ,
> Super markets really irritate me when they move everything around sure it's just to make sure I m awake while shopping ????


And here was me thinking it was to make me walk more so I spend more when all along they are doing it to help us!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lol! Reminds me of my now 31year old daughter, she would lay down in the middle of the field and watch the game!


A few weeks ago at the football there was a 4 year old girl who had been behaving well and suddenly started yelling and trying to get over the fence into the field of play. Getting really upset. After a while they realised that she thought it was the ball they had bought with them that was being kicked around on the oval! She just wanted to go and get their ball back.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, I think it's a good idea to not try it again.


Yes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to your son & partner! Psycho-granny can just go fly a kite!


RookieRetiree said:


> I hope Gram can be happy for them. Congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you had a good time. Not good that you bunged up you knee and foot, I'm really glad that you had a grab bar handy, hopefully you'll be back to 100% in a day or so.


I put Volteran on it when I went to be not too bad today, so far.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


Love it- especially the houses.
So will you be there while the game is played or moving on?
Maryanne and I were in Alexandria when Egypt played in and won the Africa Cup. We went with out tour group to watch the game at a cafe. Even with a win it was a very scary trip back to the hotel the mass hysteria was so high.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you managed to stay upright Tami, hope after a good night's sleep knee feels better
> Love cruise control ????


I slept from 12:30 until 7, took my thyroid pull and went back to sleep until 9!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to your son & partner! Psycho-granny can just go fly a kite!


Saw this just before I did something else and wondered why I was singing Lets Go Fly a Kite! And then as soon as I saw it in my reading I realised it's your fault. :sm02:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, great pix.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome back and enjoy us- we have a great time.
> I haven't given up on the rest fo the forum but no doubt as to which is my favourite part-Here!


Yes, please do come join us here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was funny! Most folks here that I know say it the he considered correct but then again my Dad was from Dalla/Mesquite, TX so I guess we learned it correctly! LOL


Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! That's a great podcast! :sm23:
> Sorry Gwen, but his comment about misguided Georgians, had me laughing out loud. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you're feeing better Liz.


budasha said:


> Another great start to a new week. Thanks Sam and ladies. I really like the pineapple chicken recipe and will be trying this for sure.
> 
> Bonnie, thanks for the crockpot link. Lots of good recipes there.
> 
> I went out for a fish dinner last night and ended up with a painful neck and stress headache. I don't know what caused it. Went to bed and slept for an hour and then was awake until 4 a.m. Needless to say, I'm dragging today. We had a rain shower today which was badly needed but still need more. My painting lady came this morning and finished everything. I really love my new colours. Now back to reading.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of my favourite people came for tea tonight. The youngest one stood for a while unheld- but didn't like it! Did it again soon after but once Granddad had the phone out he decided twice was enough. He is also crawling most of the time now rather than dragging himself- he has looked close to it for a couple of weeks but the floor was too slippery but now seems to have that fairly well sorted out.
> 
> Since the second youngest was last here we have moved a table into the lounge room. I told her we can eat here now.
> The 'men' went to pick up pizza's leaving the 'women' home. I asked the youngest 'woman' where we were eating. At the table, which table I said? That she said pointing to the small red plastic table we have been using. Well we thought we could use the big table, no this one she said. What about we put it in with the big one and you sit there? So that is what we did. She happily sat at that one while the rest of us sat at the big one. At home she sits up at the big table so clearly at Grandma's it is the small red one. I guess eating in a different room and at a different table was just too much for her! So see what we do Tuesday! It is an E day for me Tuesday.
> ...


Kids are creatures of habit aren't they?! You got me confused though with the youngest, second youngest and third youngest - I'm still working it out! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


Beautiful pictures Kate , that's the cruise that I would like to go on ,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have also read that all the Bs should be taken with the others as the body is not good at picking which one to excrete and if a lot of one then removes all of them so can end up with low levels of the other B vitamins. But this was a while ago so worth checking to see if this is still what they are saying.


I take a B-12 sublingual every day, per Dr instructions, otherwise my B levels are supposedly ok. B-12 is good for the nervous system, and the increase in that, and the extra magnesium he has me on seem to help the tremors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well welcome back Peggy!


Grannypeg said:


> Don't blame you - a lot left KP and began a group on Ravelry, but it's
> not like this one at all in format.
> 
> There is a lot of nonsense on the list, but I am going to come back here
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This made me remember when oldest DGS played soccer as a very young boy (4 or 5) and it mainly was watching a group of little ones running up and down a field after the ball but most afraid to kick it....really was funny to watch!


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!!
> Oh no! Doesn't work well if the goalie runs off to mom, but then she is awfully young, so it can be forgiven. lolol
> I imagine that she loves you all to pieces too. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> As long as everyone else is happy with her simply having fun that is great. And if a 4 1/2 year old is playing I would sure hope that fun is the major purpose


Yes. It's a beginner level team. Dad thinks she needs to be doing better but was reminded that he started the same way many years ago. (not by me!) But he was good about it. Amber asked if she kicked the ball when she was goalie. I didn't hear her answer, but did hear Amber say that's ok. Do we need to work on that at home? Arriana said yes. So she didn't seem discouraged.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch re the fall Tami. Sure hope you are feeling okay today.


tami_ohio said:


> I had a good time at the anniversary party, and we all managed to keep it a surprise! I got home about 10:45, with 1 long wait for a train, and 1 detour. I am sitting with my feet up while I catch up. I slipped on the steps on the way out of the house before I left. I didn't go down, but twisted my knee, and bent my foot in a way it didn't like going. Foot is better, but knee is still sore. I got lucky. Both feet slipped. I only caught the edge of the steps when I stepped down. It's only 2 steps down, but I was sideways, so would have gotten ribs and all on the way down, with no one here to help. Hopefully by tomorrow all will be fine again, but I was saying some not so pretty words when I did it! Of course one hand was full, but I had taken hold of the grab bar we put in when my knees were so bad, which is how I managed not to go down. Of course it was my right leg, but once I got to the major highway I could use the cruise control, so the knee and foot could relax.
> 
> I think it's bed time. I need to get up in the morning and get something going to take to my niece's for the one year celebration of the little one's adoption.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Busy but fun weekend- hope the knee is OK when you wake up- wouldn't have been much fun driving.


The knee wasn't bad driving, but the foot didn't like the brake pedal and its uncomfortable this morning, though doesn't bother much standing or walking. I've been standing on it getting loaded potatoes in the Crock-Pot for later at my nieces. We will see how they come out. I saw the recipe on Facebook.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Love it- especially the houses.
> So will you be there while the game is played or moving on?
> Maryanne and I were in Alexandria when Egypt played in and won the Africa Cup. We went with out tour group to watch the game at a cafe. Even with a win it was a very scary trip back to the hotel the mass hysteria was so high.


We'll be leaving just after the game finishes, but unless any of them decide to swim back they won't get in our way! I won't be watching it and I don't think too many on board are bothered about it as we have no French or Croatians amongst the passengers (I think they said we have about 130 from USA, 20 from UK, and 2 Australians) although I think one of our waiters said he was from Croatia.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Lol! Reminds me of my now 31year old daughter, she would lay down in the middle of the field and watch the game!


A few did that when her big brother played!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> A few weeks ago at the football there was a 4 year old girl who had been behaving well and suddenly started yelling and trying to get over the fence into the field of play. Getting really upset. After a while they realised that she thought it was the ball they had bought with them that was being kicked around on the oval! She just wanted to go and get their ball back.


Awe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures.


KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw this just before I did something else and wondered why I was singing Lets Go Fly a Kite! And then as soon as I saw it in my reading I realised it's your fault. :sm02:


 :sm12: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


No wonder you don't want to sit out. The buildings are beautiful. The Cathedral especially.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Kids are creatures of habit aren't they?! You got me confused though with the youngest, second youngest and third youngest - I'm still working it out! :sm06: :sm09:


Me, too. But then, I'm usually confused!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I quite enjoy reading most parts of kp , I stay well away from certain parts and some kp posters so I've never encountered any nastiness, although I did feel strongly enough to add my 2 pennies worth to a political post for the very first and most likely last time ????


I haven't joined in the nastiness but have read some. One lady posts some funnies that I check out daily


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me too although I do like reading some of general chit chat,There is a lady who does a lot of recycling with some of the most unusual items and I do like seeing the finished item ,


I don't think I've seen that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I laughed at that as well- but can't see how pecan =peacon (let alone hear all the subtle differences he was talking about!).
> Funny how different vowels are pronounced- that is what makes a huge difference between Australian accents and New Zealand ones.


It's hard to believe it's all English????I find I sure have to listen well to some people to have a clue what they are saying


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have also read that all the Bs should be taken with the others as the body is not good at picking which one to excrete and if a lot of one then removes all of them so can end up with low levels of the other B vitamins. But this was a while ago so worth checking to see if this is still what they are saying.


A few years ago when I ordered my garden seeds I ordered some "patches" that were B vitamins that were to repel mosquitoes but they didn't have them in the next catalogue. I found they worked for me but others thought they didn't


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Kids are creatures of habit aren't they?! You got me confused though with the youngest, second youngest and third youngest - I'm still working it out! :sm06: :sm09:


G, E and Vicky! Vicky is my baby


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We'll be leaving just after the game finishes, but unless any of them decide to swim back they won't get in our way! I won't be watching it and I don't think too many on board are bothered about it as we have no French or Croatians amongst the passengers (I think they said we have about 130 from USA, 20 from UK, and 2 Australians) although I think one of our waiters said he was from Croatia.


I've only watched one world cup match on TV- and that was last time France won. Much bigger thing made of it in the UK than over here so we all sat and watched it together-even David!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


Great photos, sounds like you are having a good time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As it's heading to 1am I guess heading to bed might be a good idea. And we have breakfast out at 8am-at least I don't need to eat before I go out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I take a B-12 sublingual every day, per Dr instructions, otherwise my B levels are supposedly ok. B-12 is good for the nervous system, and the increase in that, and the extra magnesium he has me on seem to help the tremors.


When expletive start showing signs of dementia /Alzheimer's, the first thing the doctors check is B12 levels as low levels can mimic that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This made me remember when oldest DGS played soccer as a very young boy (4 or 5) and it mainly was watching a group of little ones running up and down a field after the ball but most afraid to kick it....really was funny to watch!


One of my youngests classmates was always laying in the outfield with his ball glove on his head when they had a game. Coach was his Dad, used to get totally frustrated


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, great the house is finally getting to completion, you’ve been very patient.

I haven’t been outside yet, it was looking very nice but now getting windy, grrr, I want to spray some ants & don’t want wind. Maybe I’ll just add some Splenda. These are the really tiny ones that dig in the garden & wreck things but I’m not sure the Splenda works in them. My friend said they were killing lots of things in her garden this year.

I booked us a hotel for the night in Saskatoon as we have to be at the hospital at 7 am. DH is still doing well but we are going to see this Dr & hopefully get some questions answered & im hoping permission to call him direct if this happens again rather than suffer for days trying to get in somewhere.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> A few weeks ago at the football there was a 4 year old girl who had been behaving well and suddenly started yelling and trying to get over the fence into the field of play. Getting really upset. After a while they realised that she thought it was the ball they had bought with them that was being kicked around on the oval! She just wanted to go and get their ball back.


????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


Lovely pics....my husband is watching the game...he favors Croatia.... hopefully game will end before we head off to church...otherwise he will miss the very end....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Saw this just before I did something else and wondered why I was singing Lets Go Fly a Kite! And then as soon as I saw it in my reading I realised it's your fault. :sm02:


Oh sheesh, now I'm singing it!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Kids are creatures of habit aren't they?! You got me confused though with the youngest, second youngest and third youngest - I'm still working it out! :sm06: :sm09:


Glad I wasn't the only one! ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, since you are in a sewing mood & skinny, I,thought this free pattern might interest you. I'm not big on straight skirts but it's kind of cute.

https://so-sew-easy.com/bali-reversible-skirt/?utm_source=So+Sew+Easy+Newsletter&utm_campaign=27545b9a9e-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_181615727c-27545b9a9e-117956649

There's also a nice bag I might try but probably not in expensive batik fabric.

https://so-sew-easy.com/folded-shopping-bag-batik-fabric/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Lovely pics....my husband is watching the game...he favors Croatia.... hopefully game will end before we head off to church...otherwise he will miss the very end....


I was hoping for Croatia too as my BIL was Croatian and Ive visited a few times , but it's 2-1 to France at the moment


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> G, E and Vicky! Vicky is my baby


Ah, now I understand!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When expletive start showing signs of dementia /Alzheimer's, the first thing the doctors check is B12 levels as low levels can mimic that.


Mom had B-12 shots for almost as long as I can remember, until she had to change Dr's the last couple of times. I don't know if they didn't believe she needed them, or why she no longer got them. I know the dementia/Alzheimer's did show up until after she didn't get the B-12 shots anymore. However, her mother, brother, and one sister, all had/have Alzheimer's/dementia.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


Beautiful pics. It is the river cruise boats that tempt me, not so much the huge ocean liners. This looks like a wonderful vacation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great the house is finally getting to completion, you've been very patient.
> 
> I haven't been outside yet, it was looking very nice but now getting windy, grrr, I want to spray some ants & don't want wind. Maybe I'll just add some Splenda. These are the really tiny ones that dig in the garden & wreck things but I'm not sure the Splenda works in them. My friend said they were killing lots of things in her garden this year.
> 
> I booked us a hotel for the night in Saskatoon as we have to be at the hospital at 7 am. DH is still doing well but we are going to see this Dr & hopefully get some questions answered & im hoping permission to call him direct if this happens again rather than suffer for days trying to get in somewhere.


Hope you get the ants taken care of. Sending prayers the Dr can figure out the problem and your DH can permanently be pain free.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, since you are in a sewing mood & skinny, I,thought this free pattern might interest you. I'm not big on straight skirts but it's kind of cute.
> 
> https://so-sew-easy.com/bali-reversible-skirt/?utm_source=So+Sew+Easy+Newsletter&utm_campaign=27545b9a9e-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_181615727c-27545b9a9e-117956649
> I'd never be able to wear the skirt, but I might try the bag.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This made me remember when oldest DGS played soccer as a very young boy (4 or 5) and it mainly was watching a group of little ones running up and down a field after the ball but most afraid to kick it....really was funny to watch!


Yes I remember the boys' first football teams - the ball was thrown in and 20 wee boys ran after it in a group up and down the pitch!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to your son & partner! Psycho-granny can just go fly a kite!


And the prize for the best comment goes to Gwen! Love it!! :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

France are winning 4 - 1 and they are going mad across the river! I don't think they'll be able to see the big screen for the smoke!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great the house is finally getting to completion, you've been very patient.
> 
> I haven't been outside yet, it was looking very nice but now getting windy, grrr, I want to spray some ants & don't want wind. Maybe I'll just add some Splenda. These are the really tiny ones that dig in the garden & wreck things but I'm not sure the Splenda works in them. My friend said they were killing lots of things in her garden this year.
> 
> I booked us a hotel for the night in Saskatoon as we have to be at the hospital at 7 am. DH is still doing well but we are going to see this Dr & hopefully get some questions answered & im hoping permission to call him direct if this happens again rather than suffer for days trying to get in somewhere.


I hope it all goes well for Delbert tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Kate , that's the cruise that I would like to go on ,


Me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ah, now I understand!


Me, too. Thanks for asking.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope it all goes well for Delbert tomorrow.


Same from here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Talking about washing windows - my SIL gave me a KD cloth and it is fantastic for cleaning windows, mirrors, taps, etc. All you have to do is dampen the cloth, wring it out well and wipe your windows. You don't have to dry it; it dries streak free on its own. It works great. If anyone is interested, you can check the web site. Just look up KD CLOTH. I think it comes from Alberta and costs about $15 for two cloths.


I wonder if that is the same as our micro fibre cloths?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Same from here.


And from me. Hoping for a good fix for your DH, Bonnie.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Went to a drum circle in the park this morning. Fun! Then to AA meting. May water jog this afternoon just to chill body for awhile. Hot AND muggy. Yuck.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> I wonder if that is the same as our micro fibre cloths?


I think so.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> I usually stick to giving knitting advice - and if I think someone is genuinely after an honest opinion I will sometimes give one. So normally I avoid the nastiness- which isn't helped by all the complaints about how nasty KP has got. I read a lot more about the nastiness on KP than I do nastiness!


I guess it is the same here. I don;'t like people trying to choose whom I should associate with. They might have a personality clash that I don't .


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you Sam. I have a man's winter hat with 12 more rows to go and I just can't
bring myself to complete it. Making a matchin scarf and only work on that when dh
is at appointments. Also have about 1/3 of a shawl completed - can't even remember 
the name of it at the moment. That's how long it has been since I picked it up. Need
to find my mogo. Don't know where I put it.

Just retired a week or so ago at the ripe age of 75. Dh has memory issues and no
longer can drive, so trying to work into retirement while revising our bucket-list.
Will have to see what kind of travelling we will be able to do. Going to keep life
interesting. Will make a schedule that definitely includes knitting time.

Peggy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh, sounds miserable. I hope you are feeling better now and getting over your cough/cold.


Not yet, Cathy- I am going to stay home today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope the rain wasn't to bad Julie


There is a lot of flooding around- Fan and I are on a hill so it tends to drain away.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

bookmarking mu spot


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> How sad that people took advantage of him- but at least he had some help and that helps to keep a more positive view of people doesn't it?


Proverbial silver lining to what was a nasty 'cloud'. Some people seem not to ever imagine what their victims go through.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I am proud of you for not planting husband. LOL. :sm19:


Would you have watered him, Sonja? Or given him a romper suit? :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm surmising the ground down South is as hard as up here , hoping when the rain does come that it's gentle summer rain and not heavy storm rain as that will definitely cause flooding


Went out walking with the group this morning. The ground is as hard as rock and huge cracks appearing in the fields. A few showers maybe at the end of the week but all very hit and miss. We'll probably miss!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Would you have watered him, Sonja? Or given him a romper suit? :sm23:


Well I have warned son's that if husband goes missing and I have a new water feature in garden they have not to ask questions ????
He got his own back today as I put the hose pipe down to bend over to pull up a weed???? he apparently could not resist


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I quite enjoy reading most parts of kp , I stay well away from certain parts and some kp posters so I've never encountered any nastiness, although I did feel strongly enough to add my 2 pennies worth to a political post for the very first and most likely last time ????


Yes I read your post. Must say I agree with you. On Friday Mr Trump's helicopter flew over my house on his way to meet the Queen at Windsor.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Karena said:


> The cherry tomato skillet pasta sounds just right. It is pushing 90° in Ventura County which is 10-12° cooler than last week.
> Karen


Still sounds warm to me in Britain!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I let CMaliza know about the change in dates, as she has already reserved her room for next year. Suggested that she reserve for both dates until we have them set in stone. She can always cancel the one she doesn't need. I told her I would let her know when we knew for sure.


Thanks, Tami. I'll get with the manager soon. Hopefully Stacey let her know. She blocked off a set of rooms for us, including the one for Carol. I have her number, I think, so will let her know.

Kathy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


Great pictures. As you probably know by now France won so I imagine there is a lot of noise coming over!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you get the ants taken care of. Sending prayers the Dr can figure out the problem and your DH can permanently be pain free.


????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Love it- especially the houses.
> So will you be there while the game is played or moving on?
> Maryanne and I were in Alexandria when Egypt played in and won the Africa Cup. We went with out tour group to watch the game at a cafe. Even with a win it was a very scary trip back to the hotel the mass hysteria was so high.


I was staying with DD in Cairo when that happened. I remember hearing cars driving round and round tooting their horns long into the night!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Thank you Sam. I have a man's winter hat with 12 more rows to go and I just can't
> bring myself to complete it. Making a matchin scarf and only work on that when dh
> is at appointments. Also have about 1/3 of a shawl completed - can't even remember
> the name of it at the moment. That's how long it has been since I picked it up. Need
> ...


Sorry to hear your DH isn't doing well. Seems waiting till 75 is a bit late to retire, hope you get time to enjoy it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have warned son's that if husband goes missing and I have a new water feature in garden they have not to ask questions ????
> He got his own back today as I put the hose pipe down to bend over to pull up a weed???? he apparently could not resist


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got through the garden this morning, & doused a few ants. I never did find the ones DS told me about ???? but found a bunch of others. Now that I’ve managed to protect them from the deer my snap peas are absolutely loaded with pods, I ate quite a few while weeding. There are even a couple of tiny cucumbers on the plants I started inside, they were protected from the hail by the plastic I have up to keep the wind off the tomatoes .
I should get out & weed another flower bed before I have to get cleaned up to go to Saskatoon


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have warned son's that if husband goes missing and I have a new water feature in garden they have not to ask questions ????
> He got his own back today as I put the hose pipe down to bend over to pull up a weed???? he apparently could not resist


I have visions of a strange form of garden gnome! as your gardens new feature????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a lot of flooding around- Fan and I are on a hill so it tends to drain away.


Good thing you are both OK at present. Do you usually have just rain, not snow in the winter? Wish you could ship some of that water to us here in the desert. Still no rain and mighty prayer for rain in church today as well as prayer in our homes. Serious water rationing is on its way. I even think that it is time to hand wash dishes, though I don't use the dishwasher until it is clear full. Did give Penny a bath. She is so stubborn. Said, "you need a bath" as she was smelling very doggy. She immediately went and hid. Contrast with Molly who would climb in the bathtub when I told her that. So, had to carry a very stubborn, squatting and sitting tight beagle into the shower. Once there, however, she behaved herself. Guess we have some more teaching moments to come.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I have visions of a strange form of garden gnome! as your gardens new feature????


I have the same vision :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Don't blame you - a lot left KP and began a group on Ravelry, but it's
> not like this one at all in format.
> 
> There is a lot of nonsense on the list, but I am going to come back here
> ...


I'm glad you found us again, and have enjoyed our banter. You are most welcome. It's always interesting to hear different voices, and as you know, we do try to respect one anothers views even if they aren't ours - and avoid religious arguments and politics.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I have the same vision :sm23:


Reminds me of something I did years ago when we were wall papering the lounge. Himself was bossing me around and I decided to
retaliate, waited until he was bent over the table, filled up the big brush with paste and filled his pants with it! Revenge was sweet!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


Lovely photos, Kate. Looks a beautiful city, hope you enjoy the rest of your holidays too.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was hoping for Croatia too as my BIL was Croatian and Ive visited a few times , but it's 2-1 to France at the moment


And Croatia went down! At least it was over just before we had to leave!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. Thanks for asking.


And me????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Busy day yesterday and again today. One of the girls at church that moved back home was struggling so I invited her to come over for dinner and knitting tonight. Prayer needed as she is separated and miserable and her parents left her to go see her brother in Mass. who is a heavy smoker & just had a major Heart attack. She needs companionship at least tonight. She also went to sock knitting class where I was last week. Prayers needed, for a lot of life changing needs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if it was me it would be one small glass - that is that - 8 or 12oz? i am a cheap date - by the time i am done with that one beer i want to be able to snap my fingers and be home in bed. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> But how big will the glass be :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> Reminds me of something I did years ago when we were wall papering the lounge. Himself was bossing me around and I decided to
> retaliate, waited until he was bent over the table, filled up the big brush with paste and filled his pants with it! Revenge was sweet!


You ladies are too much. .. . LOL Ha, Ha, Ha, :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is the third youngest. is the rumpus room the same as our family room? --- sam



darowil said:


> Some of my favourite people came for tea tonight. The youngest one stood for a while unheld- but didn't like it! Did it again soon after but once Granddad had the phone out he decided twice was enough. He is also crawling most of the time now rather than dragging himself- he has looked close to it for a couple of weeks but the floor was too slippery but now seems to have that fairly well sorted out.
> 
> Since the second youngest was last here we have moved a table into the lounge room. I told her we can eat here now.
> The 'men' went to pick up pizza's leaving the 'women' home. I asked the youngest 'woman' where we were eating. At the table, which table I said? That she said pointing to the small red plastic table we have been using. Well we thought we could use the big table, no this one she said. What about we put it in with the big one and you sit there? So that is what we did. She happily sat at that one while the rest of us sat at the big one. At home she sits up at the big table so clearly at Grandma's it is the small red one. I guess eating in a different room and at a different table was just too much for her! So see what we do Tuesday! It is an E day for me Tuesday.
> ...


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry to hear your DH isn't doing well. Seems waiting till 75 is a bit late to retire, hope you get time to enjoy it


My DH waited until 75 to retire also. as soon as we moved to our house in Maine, he couldn't remember anything and went down hill fast. Our retirement time was all spent with him working, as was our family time and our vacation time for all but 1 year out of 35.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the boat - do they feed you well? --- sam



KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha!



darowil said:


> G, E and Vicky! Vicky is my baby


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

asked and answered. --- sam

so who won? --- sam



darowil said:


> I've only watched one world cup match on TV- and that was last time France won. Much bigger thing made of it in the UK than over here so we all sat and watched it together-even David!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely mark your knitting times before anything else and make lots of time for it. i dearly hope you will be able to do some traveling like you had planned. 
my baby blanket is not getting knit as quickly as it should. --- aM



Grannypeg said:


> Thank you Sam. I have a man's winter hat with 12 more rows to go and I just can't
> bring myself to complete it. Making a matchin scarf and only work on that when dh
> is at appointments. Also have about 1/3 of a shawl completed - can't even remember
> the name of it at the moment. That's how long it has been since I picked it up. Need
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

'get me backs' are always more fun. did he laugh? better yet - did you laugh? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I have warned son's that if husband goes missing and I have a new water feature in garden they have not to ask questions ????
> He got his own back today as I put the hose pipe down to bend over to pull up a weed???? he apparently could not resist


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> 'get me backs' are always more fun. did he laugh? better yet - did you laugh? --- sam


Yes we both laughed, like they say in the old movies it was a fair cop ????but I'm planning my next move :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She is doing fine again today and no ventolin. Yay. :sm24:


Definitely a big YAY!!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Kaye Jo, her mother must be so happy


Yes, over the moon but not making a big deal out of it. lol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> DH has been eating restaurant style for nearly 50 years. When his Dad moved in w/us, he had a separate menus as he would aspirate. His mother wanted her own menu also. . .nothing fresh all cooked to mush, she didn't like any texture. 3 children lactic intolerance, one of those seriously allergic to peanuts, nuts and seeds or their relatives, chocolate and O.J. Me, I like texture, crunch, lightly cooked, flavorful, fresh and variety. All of my kids learned to become good chiefs as was their GF.
> I don't say it was easy, but it was doable and fun. We were married 10 years before we were blessed with children.
> Lots of time to practice in. We started eating in courses. . .what ever got done 1st we ate 1st. LOL


It sounds like you had your hands full when cooking meals for everyone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a free link to the soaker pants
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilla-lisa-diaper-cover
> When starting the pattern keep 5 st s either end in garter stitch this will be the button band otherwise follow the pattern till you finish the crotch ,
> 18sts remaining ,
> ...


Awesome!! Thank you, I took a photo of it, and also saved to my evernote. lol
Lol, I'm sure I'll be able to figure it out, if not, I know how to get a hold of you. :sm04:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I sure hope that the headache and neck pain are gone and that you sleep well tonight.


I did sleep well last night, thanks. I hope the same for tonight.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, nice your painting is finished and you like the colors. What colors did you choose?


The living room has one wall in a dark grey and the other walls are very light. My furnitures are grey, white and royal blue. The bedroom is one wall an electric teal and the others are sand. I will post a photo as soon as I have all my pictures up. So far, I am quite happy with the outcome.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Don't blame you - a lot left KP and began a group on Ravelry, but it's
> not like this one at all in format.
> 
> There is a lot of nonsense on the list, but I am going to come back here
> ...


I joined Ravelry but still like the Tea Party best.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope you can figure out what is causing them, and they go away.


Me too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> The living room has one wall in a dark grey and the other walls are very light. My furnitures are grey, white and royal blue. The bedroom is one wall an electric teal and the others are sand. I will post a photo as soon as I have all my pictures up. So far, I am quite happy with the outcome.


Anxious to see photos. I like the sounds of the color combinations.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I had a good time at the anniversary party, and we all managed to keep it a surprise! I got home about 10:45, with 1 long wait for a train, and 1 detour. I am sitting with my feet up while I catch up. I slipped on the steps on the way out of the house before I left. I didn't go down, but twisted my knee, and bent my foot in a way it didn't like going. Foot is better, but knee is still sore. I got lucky. Both feet slipped. I only caught the edge of the steps when I stepped down. It's only 2 steps down, but I was sideways, so would have gotten ribs and all on the way down, with no one here to help. Hopefully by tomorrow all will be fine again, but I was saying some not so pretty words when I did it! Of course one hand was full, but I had taken hold of the grab bar we put in when my knees were so bad, which is how I managed not to go down. Of course it was my right leg, but once I got to the major highway I could use the cruise control, so the knee and foot could relax.
> 
> I think it's bed time. I need to get up in the morning and get something going to take to my niece's for the one year celebration of the little one's adoption.


I am so sorry to hear that you injured your knee. From my recent experience (having done nothing like you), my knee hurt for over a month, even while having laser treatments. I sure hope yours heals quickly. It's tough trying to walk with a painful knee.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lavender oil is a good repellant against mozzies, if you can tolerate it. Interesting re B6 the biting bugs like me too.


I don't know if you have Avon products, but Skin So Soft is also a good deterrent.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, hope you get rid of your headache & get a good rest.
> 
> Tami, hope the knee is better by morning
> 
> Grannypeg, welcome back


Thanks, Bonnie, am feeling good right now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Liz
> Hope you managed to get some sleep and feel better when you wake up


I did, thanks, and today was a good day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> I added a comment recently, but it seems that if you don't agree with what the original poster said the insults start. No real debate or difference of opinion is allowed it seems . So I'll stick to here and anything that's just knitting or crochet related.


This is really a safe place to be. There are some who always want to stir the pot and love it if you respond.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of my favourite people came for tea tonight. The youngest one stood for a while unheld- but didn't like it! Did it again soon after but once Granddad had the phone out he decided twice was enough. He is also crawling most of the time now rather than dragging himself- he has looked close to it for a couple of weeks but the floor was too slippery but now seems to have that fairly well sorted out.
> 
> Since the second youngest was last here we have moved a table into the lounge room. I told her we can eat here now.
> The 'men' went to pick up pizza's leaving the 'women' home. I asked the youngest 'woman' where we were eating. At the table, which table I said? That she said pointing to the small red plastic table we have been using. Well we thought we could use the big table, no this one she said. What about we put it in with the big one and you sit there? So that is what we did. She happily sat at that one while the rest of us sat at the big one. At home she sits up at the big table so clearly at Grandma's it is the small red one. I guess eating in a different room and at a different table was just too much for her! So see what we do Tuesday! It is an E day for me Tuesday.
> ...


It sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> I usually stick to giving knitting advice - and if I think someone is genuinely after an honest opinion I will sometimes give one. So normally I avoid the nastiness- which isn't helped by all the complaints about how nasty KP has got. I read a lot more about the nastiness on KP than I do nastiness!


I wish you could give me a kick in the butt. For some reason, I just can't get my knitting mojo back. Could it be the heat? I normally can't sit without something in my hands but not lately. :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


Beautiful pictures. Sure wish I were with you lolling about. Sounds wonderful! Congratulations to France on winning the Cup.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good thing you are both OK at present. Do you usually have just rain, not snow in the winter? Wish you could ship some of that water to us here in the desert. Still no rain and mighty prayer for rain in church today as well as prayer in our homes. Serious water rationing is on its way. I even think that it is time to hand wash dishes, though I don't use the dishwasher until it is clear full. Did give Penny a bath. She is so stubborn. Said, "you need a bath" as she was smelling very doggy. She immediately went and hid. Contrast with Molly who would climb in the bathtub when I told her that. So, had to carry a very stubborn, squatting and sitting tight beagle into the shower. Once there, however, she behaved herself. Guess we have some more teaching moments to come.


Snow would be a major event here- we are too far North- what we can get is Hail, but by half way down the Island- where the three Volcanoes are (Tongariro, Ruapehu and Ngaruhoe) quite recently the roads were closed by the snowfall- that is roughly 2 to 2 1/2 hours to the south of us. When I lived at Rotokawa - near Rotorua- we did get snow on the surrounding mountains, but you are already up at 1,000 ft above sea level.
I wonder if Penny will ever learn that lesson?! Good luck with the teaching.
Somehow this does seem a particularly wet winter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to your son & partner! Psycho-granny can just go fly a kite!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you're feeing better Liz.


Thanks, Gwen, I do.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great the house is finally getting to completion, you've been very patient.
> 
> I haven't been outside yet, it was looking very nice but now getting windy, grrr, I want to spray some ants & don't want wind. Maybe I'll just add some Splenda. These are the really tiny ones that dig in the garden & wreck things but I'm not sure the Splenda works in them. My friend said they were killing lots of things in her garden this year.
> 
> I booked us a hotel for the night in Saskatoon as we have to be at the hospital at 7 am. DH is still doing well but we are going to see this Dr & hopefully get some questions answered & im hoping permission to call him direct if this happens again rather than suffer for days trying to get in somewhere.


I sure hope you get some answers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I wonder if that is the same as our micro fibre cloths?


I don't think so.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think so.


I could be wrong.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have warned son's that if husband goes missing and I have a new water feature in garden they have not to ask questions ????
> He got his own back today as I put the hose pipe down to bend over to pull up a weed???? he apparently could not resist


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Reminds me of something I did years ago when we were wall papering the lounge. Himself was bossing me around and I decided to
> retaliate, waited until he was bent over the table, filled up the big brush with paste and filled his pants with it! Revenge was sweet!


I can relate. My DH was papering one wall in the living room and we were having a few words. He continued to paper and I didn't tell him that he was doing it upside down. We had more words after that and the paper came down. :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I can relate. My DH was papering one wall in the living room and we were having a few words. He continued to paper and I didn't tell him that he was doing it upside down. We had more words after that and the paper came down. :sm15: :sm15:


Lol! The joys of DIY.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Granny peg, congratulations on your retirement. Hope you can do some traveling.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, sounds pretty, awaiting pics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did water jog 30 min then meditated 30 min, had lunch and knit on cowl rest of afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH is still working; he is 68. One of his friends asked him when he was going to retire and he said "3 days before the funeral". 
I never see him not working at least part-time; in fact he just applied for 2 different payed positions with the local Habitat for Humanity (one position full time project manager and the other as the asst. project manager) He just likes staying busy.


Pearls Girls said:


> My DH waited until 75 to retire also. as soon as we moved to our house in Maine, he couldn't remember anything and went down hill fast. Our retirement time was all spent with him working, as was our family time and our vacation time for all but 1 year out of 35.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH is still working; he is 68. One of his friends asked him when he was going to retire and he said "3 days before the funeral".
> I never see him not working at least part-time; in fact he just applied for 2 different payed positions with the local Habitat for Humanity (one position full time project manager and the other as the asst. project manager) He just likes staying busy.


He sounds just like my Stu, work is what he likes to do, and as we own our engineering co we have staff to keep employed. 
He also has his car racing hobby which means he has to have the money coming in to fund it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What great news


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I laughed at that as well- but can't see how pecan =peacon (let alone hear all the subtle differences he was talking about!).
> Funny how different vowels are pronounced- that is what makes a huge difference between Australian accents and New Zealand ones.


Lol, it's crazy that one word can have so many pronunciations, we pronounce it the way he does, p'kahn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of my favourite people came for tea tonight. The youngest one stood for a while unheld- but didn't like it! Did it again soon after but once Granddad had the phone out he decided twice was enough. He is also crawling most of the time now rather than dragging himself- he has looked close to it for a couple of weeks but the floor was too slippery but now seems to have that fairly well sorted out.
> 
> Since the second youngest was last here we have moved a table into the lounge room. I told her we can eat here now.
> The 'men' went to pick up pizza's leaving the 'women' home. I asked the youngest 'woman' where we were eating. At the table, which table I said? That she said pointing to the small red plastic table we have been using. Well we thought we could use the big table, no this one she said. What about we put it in with the big one and you sit there? So that is what we did. She happily sat at that one while the rest of us sat at the big one. At home she sits up at the big table so clearly at Grandma's it is the small red one. I guess eating in a different room and at a different table was just too much for her! So see what we do Tuesday! It is an E day for me Tuesday.
> ...


Gordon is going to be walking in no time. 
Lol, E knows where she wants to sit. 
Lol, Good that Vicky was impressed.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

budasha said:


> It sounds like you had your hands full when cooking meals for everyone.


I always have had my hands full, tried to do the right thing including spoiling my DH and the rest of the family, not that there were not complaints. The never showed appreciation for what they had, but, we all survived.
I even used to deliver meals to the tree house and the tents.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

My friend came over and we all had Burrito bowl w/ chicken, Guack, salsa, beans, rice, garden greens, sour cream, cheese and Cilantro. Good conversation and sharing and praying. I believe in the power of prayer as very important to get through trials and troubles. 
I may start another knitting group for her to invite her friends. She has been involved in one that is very angry and political and put her on the spot several times , so is very uncomfortable.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Thank you Sam. I have a man's winter hat with 12 more rows to go and I just can't
> bring myself to complete it. Making a matchin scarf and only work on that when dh
> is at appointments. Also have about 1/3 of a shawl completed - can't even remember
> the name of it at the moment. That's how long it has been since I picked it up. Need
> ...


Your mojo will be back. Congratulations on retirement. Hugs and prayers re DH's memory issue. So glad you are back with us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have warned son's that if husband goes missing and I have a new water feature in garden they have not to ask questions ????
> He got his own back today as I put the hose pipe down to bend over to pull up a weed???? he apparently could not resist


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Thanks, Tami. I'll get with the manager soon. Hopefully Stacey let her know. She blocked off a set of rooms for us, including the one for Carol. I have her number, I think, so will let her know.
> 
> Kathy


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good thing you are both OK at present. Do you usually have just rain, not snow in the winter? Wish you could ship some of that water to us here in the desert. Still no rain and mighty prayer for rain in church today as well as prayer in our homes. Serious water rationing is on its way. I even think that it is time to hand wash dishes, though I don't use the dishwasher until it is clear full. Did give Penny a bath. She is so stubborn. Said, "you need a bath" as she was smelling very doggy. She immediately went and hid. Contrast with Molly who would climb in the bathtub when I told her that. So, had to carry a very stubborn, squatting and sitting tight beagle into the shower. Once there, however, she behaved herself. Guess we have some more teaching moments to come.


Prayers for beneficial rain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Busy day yesterday and again today. One of the girls at church that moved back home was struggling so I invited her to come over for dinner and knitting tonight. Prayer needed as she is separated and miserable and her parents left her to go see her brother in Mass. who is a heavy smoker & just had a major Heart attack. She needs companionship at least tonight. She also went to sock knitting class where I was last week. Prayers needed, for a lot of life changing needs.


Prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I am so sorry to hear that you injured your knee. From my recent experience (having done nothing like you), my knee hurt for over a month, even while having laser treatments. I sure hope yours heals quickly. It's tough trying to walk with a painful knee.


Foot and knee both are uncomfortable tonight. I'll put more Volteran on it before I go to bed. I don't like to do it during the day as the rabbits like to lick, and it can make them sick. I have my feet up now. Hope yours is better.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This made me remember when oldest DGS played soccer as a very young boy (4 or 5) and it mainly was watching a group of little ones running up and down a field after the ball but most afraid to kick it....really was funny to watch!


Gwen, that also reminds me of when my son was about 6 yrs old. He was a very "polite" soccer player and would stand aside and let the other kids kick the ball. Of course there were parents yelling "Greg, kick the ball"! I asked him after the game how he felt about that. He just said "The coach told us not to hog the ball, so I just let the other kids kick it". The parents seemed to forget that these were kids and should be having fun. There was one boy who got hit in a very delicate place and was on the ground.His dad was yelling for him to get up. I laughed when his wife said to him "When we get home how about if I kick you in the **** and see how you feel!" My son played for one season and decided that was enough for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Foot and knee both are uncomfortable tonight. I'll put more Volteran on it before I go to bed. I don't like to do it during the day as the rabbits like to lick, and it can make them sick. I have my feet up now. Hope yours is better.


Hope it's better tomorrow a.m.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Bonnie, that's a cute skirt. Maybe I'll try it! I sewed all weekend...got a lot done. We got a little rain and that was nice. Sending all positive/healing energy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope your DH gets the job, it would be nice to have steady work instead of small jobs

Tami, hope your leg is better soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, great the house is finally getting to completion, you've been very patient.
> 
> I haven't been outside yet, it was looking very nice but now getting windy, grrr, I want to spray some ants & don't want wind. Maybe I'll just add some Splenda. These are the really tiny ones that dig in the garden & wreck things but I'm not sure the Splenda works in them. My friend said they were killing lots of things in her garden this year.
> 
> I booked us a hotel for the night in Saskatoon as we have to be at the hospital at 7 am. DH is still doing well but we are going to see this Dr & hopefully get some questions answered & im hoping permission to call him direct if this happens again rather than suffer for days trying to get in somewhere.


We had a really good soaking last night and this morning, cooled things down too, it was a wonderful day out there. lol 73f for the high, instead of in the 90's like it has been. 
Good idea to spend the night and hopefully get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> And the prize for the best comment goes to Gwen! Love it!! :sm09: :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> France are winning 4 - 1 and they are going mad across the river! I don't think they'll be able to see the big screen for the smoke!!


LOL!! Looks like a good time is being had by all over there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Must have been the little bugs because she wasn't taking her Vitamin B6 :sm02:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> A few weeks ago at the football there was a 4 year old girl who had been behaving well and suddenly started yelling and trying to get over the fence into the field of play. Getting really upset. After a while they realised that she thought it was the ball they had bought with them that was being kicked around on the oval! She just wanted to go and get their ball back.


Oh no, poor kid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


It's beautiful, I love those old buildings. The ship is huge, much bigger than I envisioned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I put Volteran on it when I went to be not too bad today, so far.


That's good. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was funny! Most folks here that I know say it the he considered correct but then again my Dad was from Dalla/Mesquite, TX so I guess we learned it correctly! LOL


LOL!! :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Went out walking with the group this morning. The ground is as hard as rock and huge cracks appearing in the fields. A few showers maybe at the end of the week but all very hit and miss. We'll probably miss!


Hopefully you'll get enough rain to do what you all need, we really needed the good dowsing that we got, but at least we don't have the cracking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have warned son's that if husband goes missing and I have a new water feature in garden they have not to ask questions ????
> He got his own back today as I put the hose pipe down to bend over to pull up a weed???? he apparently could not resist


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have visions of a strange form of garden gnome! as your gardens new feature????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Busy day yesterday and again today. One of the girls at church that moved back home was struggling so I invited her to come over for dinner and knitting tonight. Prayer needed as she is separated and miserable and her parents left her to go see her brother in Mass. who is a heavy smoker & just had a major Heart attack. She needs companionship at least tonight. She also went to sock knitting class where I was last week. Prayers needed, for a lot of life changing needs.


Definitely, poor girl, that has to be so hard.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> The living room has one wall in a dark grey and the other walls are very light. My furnitures are grey, white and royal blue. The bedroom is one wall an electric teal and the others are sand. I will post a photo as soon as I have all my pictures up. So far, I am quite happy with the outcome.


The colours sound lovely Liz , look forward to seeing pictures


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not yet, Cathy- I am going to stay home today.


Be kind to yourself Julie. Hugs


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have warned son's that if husband goes missing and I have a new water feature in garden they have not to ask questions ????
> He got his own back today as I put the hose pipe down to bend over to pull up a weed???? he apparently could not resist


That sounds like war!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Went out walking with the group this morning. The ground is as hard as rock and huge cracks appearing in the fields. A few showers maybe at the end of the week but all very hit and miss. We'll probably miss!


And it was St Swithens day yesterday so wonder if the old wives tale will come true , think a lot of the UK will be in trouble water wise if it does 
I wouldn't mind 40 days of nice sunny days with rain coming during the night


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I was staying with DD in Cairo when that happened. I remember hearing cars driving round and round tooting their horns long into the night!


Wasn't it crazy? The only goal kicked in the game was kicked by a player from Alexandria so of course the Alexandrian crowd went totally crazy when it was scored. 
What are The chances that we were there at the same time? Once in the hotel enjoyed the experience but scary for the long trip home. Not a long distance but very very slow back. One of those experiences that are better remembering!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I wish you could give me a kick in the butt. For some reason, I just can't get my knitting mojo back. Could it be the heat? I normally can't sit without something in my hands but not lately. :sm13: :sm13:


I'm feeling the same. I'm sure it's the heat. I'm halfway through knitting a baby cardigan for a friend who is expecting her first grandchild in August. Since the parents don't know the sex of the baby I thought I would knit one girlie top and one boy top and be ready for either. At this rate I'll be lucky to finish one so I'm hoping it's a girl!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> who is the third youngest. is the rumpus room the same as our family room? --- sam


Rumpus room has my yarn one end and mainly kids stuff other end


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wish you could give me a kick in the butt. For some reason, I just can't get my knitting mojo back. Could it be the heat? I normally can't sit without something in my hands but not lately. :sm13: :sm13:


You don't get as much heat as us and many people here don't knit in summer.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wasn't it crazy? The only goal kicked in the game was kicked by a player from Alexandria so of course the Alexandrian crowd went totally crazy when it was scored.
> What are The chances that we were there at the same time? Once in the hotel enjoyed the experience but scary for the long trip home. Not a long distance but very very slow back. One of those experiences that are better remembering!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're in Strasbourg, France today and enjoyed a guided tour around the city this morning, lots of beautiful buildings. This afternoon was going to be lying about on the sun deck, but it's got a bit cloudy and they have set up a giant screen (for the football World Cup) in a park just across the river from us and they are expecting 25,000 fans! You should hear the noise already and the game hasn't started! They are all having a good time.....hope it's the same if the lose! (They are playing Croatia.)


Wow thanks for sharing the photos. Enjoy. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I slept from 12:30 until 7, took my thyroid pull and went back to sleep until 9!


You must have needed to catch up on that sleep. Hope you are feeling better for it now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Be kind to yourself Julie. Hugs


Thanks, Lin! The cough is more nuisance now, I think- tends to overwhelm when I try to talk.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Lin! The cough is more nuisance now, I think- tends to overwhelm when I try to talk.


Sounds like this is a nasty, hanging on type of cold. Glad you saw your doctor and it wasn't pneumonia, though if it gets any worse, could become such. Take care and stay warm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sounds like this is a nasty, hanging on type of cold. Glad you saw your doctor and it wasn't pneumonia, though if it gets any worse, could become such. Take care and stay warm.


I'll keep that in mind, Joyce!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> And the prize for the best comment goes to Gwen! Love it!! :sm09: :sm23:


Agree! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not yet, Cathy- I am going to stay home today.


Aww I hope you start to feel better very soon. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Went out walking with the group this morning. The ground is as hard as rock and huge cracks appearing in the fields. A few showers maybe at the end of the week but all very hit and miss. We'll probably miss!


That sounds like here in our Summer. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I have warned son's that if husband goes missing and I have a new water feature in garden they have not to ask questions ????
> He got his own back today as I put the hose pipe down to bend over to pull up a weed???? he apparently could not resist


Hahaha. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aww I hope you start to feel better very soon. Hugs.


Thanks!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bach and Brews was really enjoyable last night. My daughter and I agreed music and beer was high quality, and it was a lotta fun! The event was based on the fact that Bach, besides being a prolific composer of wonderful sacred music, also spent time in a Leipzig coffee house and wrote a fair amount of light hearted secular stuff like The Peasant Cantata, which was performed last night by two excellent singers and a small baroque ensemble. It didn’t hurt that dogs were also invited and there was some audience participation. Loved it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry the cold is hanging on Julie. I hope you are able to completely throw it off. The last one I had I actually started to get rid of it and then got it again, so be sure and take care of yourself and get the rest you need. Listen to your body for sure. Hugs and feel better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Bach and Brews was really enjoyable last night. My daughter and I agreed music and beer was high quality, and it was a lotta fun! The event was based on the fact that Bach, besides being a prolific composer of wonderful sacred music, also spent time in a Leipzig coffee house and wrote a fair amount of light hearted secular stuff like The Peasant Cantata, which was performed last night by two excellent singers and a small baroque ensemble. It didn't hurt that dogs were also invited and there was some audience participation. Loved it.


What fun. Was the audience participation the dogs joining in with the singing?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the boat - do they feed you well? --- sam


Indeed they do....the chef said his aim is for each passenger to put on a kilo (just over 2lbs) a day! Normally at home I would have maybe a sandwich and some crisps for lunch, today I started with salad, then had a hot dog, chips and more salad, followed by rice pudding......it was difficult, but it would be rude not to eat it all, wouldn't it?!! :sm07: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Indeed they do....the chef said his aim is for each passenger to put on a kilo (just over 2lbs) a day! Normally at home I would have maybe a sandwich and some crisps for lunch, today I started with salad, then had a hot dog, chips and more salad, followed by rice pudding......it was difficult, but it would be rude not to eat it all, wouldn't it?!! :sm07: :sm09:


It certainly would! :sm06:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Seems they start tomorrow on my yard, I'll go out today and see what I can accomplish to save man hours and reduce price. I can move some things out of the way, I'm sure. Just moving things and finding homes for things takes time, that I don't need to pay for.
We just had a very full community breakfast. Eggs, bacon, home fries, french toast, OJ, and decaf tea that I bring myself. Lots of friends & fellowship until next Monday morning or Sunday in church, or knitting in neighborhood etc. It is a community event, we pass each other during the week at different activities, until we all come back to next breakfast. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Foot and knee both are uncomfortable tonight. I'll put more Volteran on it before I go to bed. I don't like to do it during the day as the rabbits like to lick, and it can make them sick. I have my feet up now. Hope yours is better.


I hope they're better today.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I don't know if you have Avon products, but Skin So Soft is also a good deterrent.


Oh that's right! I had forgotten about that! Thanks for reminding me! Should have remembered it before we went to Toronto!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I did, thanks, and today was a good day.


Oh good! Glad you are feeling better....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> This is really a safe place to be. There are some who always want to stir the pot and love it if you respond.


It is safe!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> I wish you could give me a kick in the butt. For some reason, I just can't get my knitting mojo back. Could it be the heat? I normally can't sit without something in my hands but not lately. :sm13: :sm13:


I don't know, it could be. I'm having a similar problem....started some embroidery hoping a change will be enjoyable, but it's ok not exciting or fun like it usually is. And I have 2 knitting projects sitting here as well but just don't feel like getting to it. I'm going to blame it on the heat. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. 70% chance of rain today and it is so humid outside. I'll be glad once it rains as this change in barometric temperature is rough on my joints. I know it will ease up once it rains. DH took me out for breakfast to a Waffle House and had pecan waffles. Yum!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH is still working; he is 68. One of his friends asked him when he was going to retire and he said "3 days before the funeral".
> I never see him not working at least part-time; in fact he just applied for 2 different payed positions with the local Habitat for Humanity (one position full time project manager and the other as the asst. project manager) He just likes staying busy.


We have similar husbands I guess! He retired the first time at 70 was extremely restless and so started his second job just a few months into retirement....actually I was very happy for him to as he was driving me nuts moping around the house. Now he's almost 78 and just retired for the second time....I think it will stick this time...but he has loads of gardening to do, and some of the children are lining up winter projects for him... plus he was asked to speak at a men's retreat in October. I don't see him being bored for the foreeable future. But I think that's good, don't you? I think it keeps one more energetic and healthy if they are busy doing things they love....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> My friend came over and we all had Burrito bowl w/ chicken, Guack, salsa, beans, rice, garden greens, sour cream, cheese and Cilantro. Good conversation and sharing and praying. I believe in the power of prayer as very important to get through trials and troubles.
> I may start another knitting group for her to invite her friends. She has been involved in one that is very angry and political and put her on the spot several times , so is very uncomfortable.


I don't know anyone here who knits....the one LYS staff always make feel so uncomfortable. So I'm glad I have all of you - I call you my knitting g group - my one friend thought that was so funny, she had never heard of a knitting group before!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Foot and knee both are uncomfortable tonight. I'll put more Volteran on it before I go to bed. I don't like to do it during the day as the rabbits like to lick, and it can make them sick. I have my feet up now. Hope yours is better.


Sure hope both foot and knee improve....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Indeed they do....the chef said his aim is for each passenger to put on a kilo (just over 2lbs) a day! Normally at home I would have maybe a sandwich and some crisps for lunch, today I started with salad, then had a hot dog, chips and more salad, followed by rice pudding......it was difficult, but it would be rude not to eat it all, wouldn't it?!! :sm07: :sm09:


Absolutely rude! ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope it's better tomorrow a.m.


Better this morning, but haven't been on it much.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We had a really good soaking last night and this morning, cooled things down too, it was a wonderful day out there. lol 73f for the high, instead of in the 90's like it has been.
> Good idea to spend the night and hopefully get some answers tomorrow.


We are to get rain this afternoon. Guess you are sending it our way. We could use it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Better this morning, but haven't been on it much.


Maybe keep it up as much as possible for a day or so?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You must have needed to catch up on that sleep. Hope you are feeling better for it now.


Thanks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Seems they start tomorrow on my yard, I'll go out today and see what I can accomplish to save man hours and reduce price. I can move some things out of the way, I'm sure. Just moving things and finding homes for things takes time, that I don't need to pay for.
> We just had a very full community breakfast. Eggs, bacon, home fries, french toast, OJ, and decaf tea that I bring myself. Lots of friends & fellowship until next Monday morning or Sunday in church, or knitting in neighborhood etc. It is a community event, we pass each other during the week at different activities, until we all come back to next breakfast. TTYL


I'm glad they will be able to start on your yard tomorrow. Good that you can move some things yourself to save money. Sounds like a great breakfast!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope they're better today.


So far.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe keep it up as much as possible for a day or so?


That's my plan!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Today is Damien's 15 the birthday!

I think baseball is over for the season. They lost yesterday. So proud of all of the boys, though!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's my plan!


Good for you. I'm going through photographs while sitting at the dining room table so I'll have to make a point of getting up and moving around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. 70% chance of rain today and it is so humid outside. I'll be glad once it rains as this change in barometric temperature is rough on my joints. I know it will ease up once it rains. DH took me out for breakfast to a Waffle House and had pecan waffles. Yum!


Hopefully it will rain soon and move on so that your joints can relax. 
Yum, haven't had pecan waffles in years, used to get them in Fairbanks at Jeffreys Restaurant.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are to get rain this afternoon. Guess you are sending it our way. We could use it.


Was so nice not to have to water today, or yesterday, and it cooled everything off so nicely, we're supposed to get back up to 91 today though, but right now, there is a lovely breeze going through the house. 
I put the bedding in the wash and got that all hung out to dry in the breeze, now need to get some exercise/yoga in before the breeze goes and it gets hot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Today is Damien's 15 the birthday!
> 
> I think baseball is over for the season. They lost yesterday. So proud of all of the boys, though!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
Sorry they lost yesterday, but they sure had a great season, and even better sportsmanship.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> Sorry they lost yesterday, but they sure had a great season, and even better sportsmanship.


Congratulations to the team for a great season.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What fun. Was the audience participation the dogs joining in with the singing?


Yes, there was only one little dachshund that seemed to bark at the laugh lines. The audience sang some drinking songs that were 3 part rounds in a format new to most of us. The audience seemed to be quite accomplished musically. All the instruments were baroque instruments-flute, 2violins, viola, cello and harpsichord.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope it rains so you will feel better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Yes, there was only one little dachshund that seemed to bark at the laugh lines. The audience sang some drinking songs that were 3 part rounds in a format new to most of us. The audience seemed to be quite accomplished musically. All the instruments were baroque instruments-flute, 2violins, viola, cello and harpsichord.


That sounds like a wonderful time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Today is Damien's 15 the birthday!
> 
> I think baseball is over for the season. They lost yesterday. So proud of all of the boys, though!


Happy Birthday Damien. Congrats to all the boys, they've done well this season, on and off the pitch.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Today is Damien's 15 the birthday!
> 
> I think baseball is over for the season. They lost yesterday. So proud of all of the boys, though!


Happy Birthday for Damien!!!

Sorry they lost but having you be proud is winning after all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Was so nice not to have to water today, or yesterday, and it cooled everything off so nicely, we're supposed to get back up to 91 today though, but right now, there is a lovely breeze going through the house.
> I put the bedding in the wash and got that all hung out to dry in the breeze, now need to get some exercise/yoga in before the breeze goes and it gets hot.


Nothing like bedding dried outdoors. Mmmmm smells so good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good for you. I'm going through photographs while sitting at the dining room table so I'll have to make a point of getting up and moving around.


Fun! I love going through old photos!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Was so nice not to have to water today, or yesterday, and it cooled everything off so nicely, we're supposed to get back up to 91 today though, but right now, there is a lovely breeze going through the house.
> I put the bedding in the wash and got that all hung out to dry in the breeze, now need to get some exercise/yoga in before the breeze goes and it gets hot.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the comments on the boy's baseball season.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Fun! I love going through old photos!


So do I but when I've finished going through them they all get stuffed back in the box instead of sorting them properly!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Nothing like bedding dried outdoors. Mmmmm smells so good.


Yes it does. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just taking a break, got the floors swept, and an hour of yoga on Daily Burn, needed some fuel, so eating some toast with avocado, need to get the floors mopped, then I think I can knit the rest of the day. 
See you all later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, it's crazy that one word can have so many pronunciations, we pronounce it the way he does, p'kahn.


I've lived so many places and guess I just learn to pronounce it a new way not even realizing, most of the time, that it is different as I've been doing it since I was very young. One thing I pronounced differently than even my family was salmon. I pronounced it like Solman (sounds like palm with an on the end.). I've finally learned to say salmon, like ham, like everyone else does. There was also a problem with garage and I said that differently than my family and everyone around here. Perhaps because mom wasn't in school like me and then my brothers and sisters were born later after I'd already moved around. They lived in one home. Me...12 schools in 12 years in different countries and cities.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Fun! I love going through old photos!


It's driving me a little insane...what to keep or not?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> So do I but when I've finished going through them they all get stuffed back in the box instead of sorting them properly!


I think I'll end up doing the same.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's driving me a little insane...what to keep or not?


That must be so difficult. I don't look forward to that at all. I told DH where you are moving to and that it must be a good state to move to as you would have thoroughly researched it. It's Tennessee right??? Hope I told him the right state. Seems like that's not so far away that family couldn't come visit. We need to make our money go further.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Yes, there was only one little dachshund that seemed to bark at the laugh lines. The audience sang some drinking songs that were 3 part rounds in a format new to most of us. The audience seemed to be quite accomplished musically. All the instruments were baroque instruments-flute, 2violins, viola, cello and harpsichord.


An amazing musical evening. :sm24:

I've been sitting too long. Need to get up and move around. Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, how are you feeling now? Hope the heat isn’t getting you down.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Today is Damien's 15 the birthday!
> 
> I think baseball is over for the season. They lost yesterday. So proud of all of the boys, though!


Happy Birthday to Damien.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That must be so difficult. I don't look forward to that at all. I told DH where you are moving to and that it must be a good state to move to as you would have thoroughly researched it. It's Tennessee right??? Hope I told him the right state. Seems like that's not so far away that family couldn't come visit. We need to make our money go further.


Right off the bat, we'll be saving over $10k a year on property taxes. Then, we'll save another good bit by not paying State taxes on pension income, etc. Plus, it's so beautiful. I'd love you as a neighbor...come see us when we get there.

https://tellicovillage.org/

https://tellicovillage.org/live-here/cost-of-living/

https://tellicovillage.org/live-here/builders/

We decided on Bishop Construction; the house shown by their name is like ours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've lived so many places and guess I just learn to pronounce it a new way not even realizing, most of the time, that it is different as I've been doing it since I was very young. One thing I pronounced differently than even my family was salmon. I pronounced it like Solman (sounds like palm with an on the end.). I've finally learned to say salmon, like ham, like everyone else does. There was also a problem with garage and I said that differently than my family and everyone around here. Perhaps because mom wasn't in school like me and then my brothers and sisters were born later after I'd already moved around. They lived in one home. Me...12 schools in 12 years in different countries and cities.


Wow, that's a lot of schools, that's not easy on kids.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - how many passengers are there. what is your stateroom like. --- sam



KateB said:


> Indeed they do....the chef said his aim is for each passenger to put on a kilo (just over 2lbs) a day! Normally at home I would have maybe a sandwich and some crisps for lunch, today I started with salad, then had a hot dog, chips and more salad, followed by rice pudding......it was difficult, but it would be rude not to eat it all, wouldn't it?!! :sm07: :sm09:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's driving me a little insane...what to keep or not?


Oh I agree! I'm at my family room table ready to tackle the photos again....it's a never ending job, as I go through things tho I become a bit more ruthless. My dear mother saved my birthday cards for years and years! Some, the squeaker in them still works! But....what to do with them?? And I have loads of old family photos passed down from my aunt...she never married and was in nursing her entire life. So many pics of her nursing friends, those I will discard as I haven't a clue who all those people are. For the older family pics tho I will probably scan them in and hopefully make them into a digital book. But I need to write something with it as well as otherwise has no meaning especially for the children. Then the photos will go in to a proper album. It's more than a little overwhelming! When I was at my dads I saw he has probably 25 albums as well as many single photos...I quickly shut the closet!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Right off the bat, we'll be saving over $10k a year on property taxes. Then, we'll save another good bit by not paying State taxes on pension income, etc. Plus, it's so beautiful. I'd love you as a neighbor...come see us when we get there.
> 
> https://tellicovillage.org/
> 
> ...


Looks like a gorgeous place to live....nice you save so much in taxes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> So do I but when I've finished going through them they all get stuffed back in the box instead of sorting them properly!


Sounds like me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's driving me a little insane...what to keep or not?


Do you have a photo scanner? If you do, I'd wait until you are in the new house and then scan them all. Then you won't be wishing you had kept some that you got rid of.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry the cold is hanging on Julie. I hope you are able to completely throw it off. The last one I had I actually started to get rid of it and then got it again, so be sure and take care of yourself and get the rest you need. Listen to your body for sure. Hugs and feel better soon.


Trying to keep warm, Daralene! I have a kilo of lemons. must process them- but have been lacking motivation! I did manage yesterday to get the dishes washed- when it is very cold I find it good to wear gloves. Otherwise I have been lying down a lot.
Hugs for you too, dear!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I'll end up doing the same.


As you go, at least sort by person or event. Or group.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday to Damien.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahhh, the rest of the day is mine. Floors are mopped, and I even got the weeding in the veggie garden done, the time sure flies when you are out there pulling weeds, an hour and half gone in no time flat, but at least now the jalapenos can breath and the broccoli and cauliflower can get their water, the weeds were hogging the drip nozzles. 
Since I seem to be caught up here, I think I'll put on Miss Marple, Hulu has the ones with Joan Hickson that I really enjoy, and I'll knit, since she always has knitting going on, it's quite easy to knit with her. lol Almost feel guilty if I don't. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh I agree! I'm at my family room table ready to tackle the photos again....it's a never ending job, as I go through things tho I become a bit more ruthless. My dear mother saved my birthday cards for years and years! Some, the squeaker in them still works! But....what to do with them?? And I have loads of old family photos passed down from my aunt...she never married and was in nursing her entire life. So many pics of her nursing friends, those I will discard as I haven't a clue who all those people are. For the older family pics tho I will probably scan them in and hopefully make them into a digital book. But I need to write something with it as well as otherwise has no meaning especially for the children. Then the photos will go in to a proper album. It's more than a little overwhelming! When I was at my dads I saw he has probably 25 albums as well as many single photos...I quickly shut the closet!


I hope they are all documented!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I'll end up doing the same.


And document on the back as you go if you can. I have a post on another forum asking questions on how best to document them on the computer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying to keep warm, Daralene! I have a kilo of lemons. must process them- but have been lacking motivation! I did manage yesterday to get the dishes washed- when it is very cold I find it good to wear gloves. Otherwise I have been lying down a lot.
> Hugs for you too, dear!


I made lemon meringue pie yesterday for dessert so just had a piece for lunch, after all, it's fruit and eggs so qualifies as healthy, right? :sm23:

At least doing the dishes, warms up the hands, but your fingerless gloves are a great asset I'm sure. :sm24:

Hopefully you'll start to feel much better soon. HUGS!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

both boys lost yesterday - they were both upset. Ayden is done - Avery has one more tournament this coming weekend and then he is finished. Avery's game is here in defiance - i may try and go - the field is about 3 miles away. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Today is Damien's 15 the birthday!
> 
> I think baseball is over for the season. They lost yesterday. So proud of all of the boys, though!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And document on the back as you go if you can. I have a post on another forum asking questions on how best to document them on the computer.


Documentation is always good, so frustrating to go back through old family photos and have no names or even if it's family, friends, or other to go by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> both boys lost yesterday - they were both upset. Ayden is done - Avery has one more tournament this coming weekend and then he is finished. Avery's game is here in defiance - i may try and go - the field is about 3 miles away. --- sam


So sorry that the boys have lost their games, hopefully they'll still enjoy the rest of their summer.

Just don't over do it if you do go and be sure to tell Heidi if you get too tired, so that you can go home and rest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot. 70% chance of rain today and it is so humid outside. I'll be glad once it rains as this change in barometric temperature is rough on my joints. I know it will ease up once it rains. DH took me out for breakfast to a Waffle House and had pecan waffles. Yum!


There was a chance of rain here today too, and it did start to rain or I think it did I might be delusional from the heat and humidity because I blinked and there was no more rain , think we got about 5 drops ????
Maybe I'm going to get my wish and it will rain during the night ????

Edit got my wish it's 8 pm here and just started raining , the grass and plants are getting a good watering


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I made lemon meringue pie yesterday for dessert so just had a piece for lunch, after all, it's fruit and eggs so qualifies as healthy, right? :sm23:
> 
> At least doing the dishes, warms up the hands, but your fingerless gloves are a great asset I'm sure. :sm24:
> 
> Hopefully you'll start to feel much better soon. HUGS!


 :sm24: Thanks Kaye Jo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm feeling fine - my breathing could improve - i'm not sure it will. every time i have pneumonia it takes that much longer to get back and it is never totally back to where is had been. but i'm still walking and talking at the same time so guess i am good to go. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, how are you feeling now? Hope the heat isn't getting you down.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> I don't know anyone here who knits....the one LYS staff always make feel so uncomfortable. So I'm glad I have all of you - I call you my knitting g group - my one friend thought that was so funny, she had never heard of a knitting group before!


I don't know any one who knits either , although I am lucky that I can go to a craft group


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Indeed they do....the chef said his aim is for each passenger to put on a kilo (just over 2lbs) a day! Normally at home I would have maybe a sandwich and some crisps for lunch, today I started with salad, then had a hot dog, chips and more salad, followed by rice pudding......it was difficult, but it would be rude not to eat it all, wouldn't it?!! :sm07: :sm09:


Definitely rude , did you go back for more just to be polite of course ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Today is Damien's 15 the birthday!
> 
> I think baseball is over for the season. They lost yesterday. So proud of all of the boys, though!


Happy birthday to Damien, ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the house looks lovely - am anxious to see the next phase. it does sound like a great place to live. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Right off the bat, we'll be saving over $10k a year on property taxes. Then, we'll save another good bit by not paying State taxes on pension income, etc. Plus, it's so beautiful. I'd love you as a neighbor...come see us when we get there.
> 
> https://tellicovillage.org/
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, it looks like a wonderful, beautiful, and interesting place to live.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Right off the bat, we'll be saving over $10k a year on property taxes. Then, we'll save another good bit by not paying State taxes on pension income, etc. Plus, it's so beautiful. I'd love you as a neighbor...come see us when we get there.
> 
> https://tellicovillage.org/
> 
> ...


Beautiful house Jeanette


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's driving me a little insane...what to keep or not?


That's the one regret I've had. I got tired of going through pics and threw them out. Jack was an amateur photographer, and there were thousands of pics of his grandkids playing football and baseball. His kids did not want any of them. I'm not sorry about the sports photos, but I wish I had saved some from our travels.

Love the house!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> both boys lost yesterday - they were both upset. Ayden is done - Avery has one more tournament this coming weekend and then he is finished. Avery's game is here in defiance - i may try and go - the field is about 3 miles away. --- sam


So sorry the boys lost. I know how easy it is for them to be upset when they lose. Be careful if you go, it's supposed to be hot again.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Anyone here watched series 1 and 2 of the Bletchley Circle if so I have good news They have made a new series which starts here in the UK next week . This series is set 3 years later in San Francisco


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was a chance of rain here today too, and it did start to rain or I think it did I might be delusional from the heat and humidity because I blinked and there was no more rain , think we got about 5 drops ????
> Maybe I'm going to get my wish and it will rain during the night ????
> 
> Edit got my wish it's 8 pm here and just started raining , the grass and plants are getting a good watering


We had about a 10 minute light shower.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I'll end up doing the same.


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm feeling fine - my breathing could improve - i'm not sure it will. every time i have pneumonia it takes that much longer to get back and it is never totally back to where is had been. but i'm still walking and talking at the same time so guess i am good to go. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying to keep warm, Daralene! I have a kilo of lemons. must process them- but have been lacking motivation! I did manage yesterday to get the dishes washed- when it is very cold I find it good to wear gloves. Otherwise I have been lying down a lot.
> Hugs for you too, dear!


Hope you can find your motivation button! I'm thinking there are quite a few of us lacking in that area right now. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

thewren said:


> both boys lost yesterday - they were both upset. Ayden is done - Avery has one more tournament this coming weekend and then he is finished. Avery's game is here in defiance - i may try and go - the field is about 3 miles away. --- sam


Sorry both boys lost...hope u can manage to get out to see the game...


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There was a chance of rain here today too, and it did start to rain or I think it did I might be delusional from the heat and humidity because I blinked and there was no more rain , think we got about 5 drops ????
> Maybe I'm going to get my wish and it will rain during the night ????
> 
> Edit got my wish it's 8 pm here and just started raining , the grass and plants are getting a good watering


Oh I sure wish we would get some rain.... not holding my breath though... we are under another heat advisory supposed to go over 100 again today.. it is clouding over however, so maybe??


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> There was a chance of rain here today too, and it did start to rain or I think it did I might be delusional from the heat and humidity because I blinked and there was no more rain , think we got about 5 drops ????
> Maybe I'm going to get my wish and it will rain during the night ????
> 
> Edit got my wish it's 8 pm here and just started raining , the grass and plants are getting a good watering


Lucky you! No sign of rain here for the foreseeable future. A nice breeze this evening and supposedly not quite so hot tomorrow. We'll see! Hope your garden enjoys the rain!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone here watched series 1 and 2 of the Bletchley Circle if so I have good news They have made a new series which starts here in the UK next week . This series is set 3 years later in San Francisco


I've been seeing those trailers but never watched series 1 or 2. Is it good? I enjoyed episode 1 of the new Unforgotten series last night, that's an excellent programme.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Oh I agree! I'm at my family room table ready to tackle the photos again....it's a never ending job, as I go through things tho I become a bit more ruthless. My dear mother saved my birthday cards for years and years! Some, the squeaker in them still works! But....what to do with them?? And I have loads of old family photos passed down from my aunt...she never married and was in nursing her entire life. So many pics of her nursing friends, those I will discard as I haven't a clue who all those people are. For the older family pics tho I will probably scan them in and hopefully make them into a digital book. But I need to write something with it as well as otherwise has no meaning especially for the children. Then the photos will go in to a proper album. It's more than a little overwhelming! When I was at my dads I saw he has probably 25 albums as well as many single photos...I quickly shut the closet!


My mum was the same with her albums. She kept every card we ever sent as well as photos of relatives in Europe. Unfortunately, she never wrote their names on the back so I haven't a clue as to who they are. They'll probably just be dumped.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm feeling fine - my breathing could improve - i'm not sure it will. every time i have pneumonia it takes that much longer to get back and it is never totally back to where is had been. but i'm still walking and talking at the same time so guess i am good to go. --- sam


If you're walking and talking Sam, sounds like a good start. Enjoy the game.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying to keep warm, Daralene! I have a kilo of lemons. must process them- but have been lacking motivation! I did manage yesterday to get the dishes washed- when it is very cold I find it good to wear gloves. Otherwise I have been lying down a lot.
> Hugs for you too, dear!


Your cold is really hanging on. I'm sorry about that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was a chance of rain here today too, and it did start to rain or I think it did I might be delusional from the heat and humidity because I blinked and there was no more rain , think we got about 5 drops ????
> Maybe I'm going to get my wish and it will rain during the night ????
> 
> Edit got my wish it's 8 pm here and just started raining , the grass and plants are getting a good watering


Whoohoo!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> both boys lost yesterday - they were both upset. Ayden is done - Avery has one more tournament this coming weekend and then he is finished. Avery's game is here in defiance - i may try and go - the field is about 3 miles away. --- sam


That's such a disappointment for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Kaye Jo!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone here watched series 1 and 2 of the Bletchley Circle if so I have good news They have made a new series which starts here in the UK next week . This series is set 3 years later in San Francisco


It's on my watch list, but I haven't watched them yet, maybe I'll get onto that soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> the house looks lovely - am anxious to see the next phase. it does sound like a great place to live. --- sam


They do look to be lovely homes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Anyone here watched series 1 and 2 of the Bletchley Circle if so I have good news They have made a new series which starts here in the UK next week . This series is set 3 years later in San Francisco


I haven't finished series 1 yet. It's good to know there is a new one coming.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hope you can find your motivation button! I'm thinking there are quite a few of us lacking in that area right now. Hope you feel better soon.


One extreme or the other!
Thanks, Maatje!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your cold is really hanging on. I'm sorry about that.


mmmm., Thanks Liz- last year my cough lasted around three months.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Lucky you! No sign of rain here for the foreseeable future. A nice breeze this evening and supposedly not quite so hot tomorrow. We'll see! Hope your garden enjoys the rain!


It lasted all of 10 minutes ,with a little bit of thunder thrown in , but at least the garden got some water


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It lasted all of 10 minutes ,with a little bit of thunder thrown in , but at least the garden got some water


But of course you really need a lot more!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I've been seeing those trailers but never watched series 1 or 2. Is it good? I enjoyed episode 1 of the new Unforgotten series last night, that's an excellent programme.


And I've never watched Unforgotten,I keep meaning to then I forget again . 
I enjoyed Bletchley Circle ,I thought the first series was really good , The second series was good but not as good as the first , think it might have had something to do with Rachel Sterling Dianna Riggs daughter I'm not really a fan think it's the voice, but I still enjoyed watching it , so I'm looking forward to the new series


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you have a photo scanner? If you do, I'd wait until you are in the new house and then scan them all. Then you won't be wishing you had kept some that you got rid of.


Great advice.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> absolutely - how many passengers are there. what is your stateroom like. --- sam


About 200 passengers, Sam. Room is nice, not big, but we have our own toilet and a reasonable sized shower. It doesn't have a balcony (some do) but it has a full length window which can slide open.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> We have similar husbands I guess! He retired the first time at 70 was extremely restless and so started his second job just a few months into retirement....actually I was very happy for him to as he was driving me nuts moping around the house. Now he's almost 78 and just retired for the second time....I think it will stick this time...but he has loads of gardening to do, and some of the children are lining up winter projects for him... plus he was asked to speak at a men's retreat in October. I don't see him being bored for the foreeable future. But I think that's good, don't you? I think it keeps one more energetic and healthy if they are busy doing things they love....


Good thing to keep busy! for all of us just not the pressure, of someone younger going to take your job.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes it does. lol


Unless it just gets covered with Bird Poop . . . Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely rude , did you go back for more just to be polite of course ????


No, but tonight I had the cheek to take a choc chip cookie & a madeline back to the room with me, but DH ate the madeline, so not too bad!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

marking m place,,peggy


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trying to keep warm, Daralene! I have a kilo of lemons. must process them- but have been lacking motivation! I did manage yesterday to get the dishes washed- when it is very cold I find it good to wear gloves. Otherwise I have been lying down a lot.
> Hugs for you too, dear!


How do you process that many lemons? Just curious.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> I made lemon meringue pie yesterday for dessert so just had a piece for lunch, after all, it's fruit and eggs so qualifies as healthy, right? :sm23:
> 
> At least doing the dishes, warms up the hands, but your fingerless gloves are a great asset I'm sure. :sm24:
> 
> Hopefully you'll start to feel much better soon. HUGS!


. . . . .and the crust = a piece of toast to go with the eggs ! I wish I could come to your house. Never had good luck with Meringue.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> There was a chance of rain here today too, and it did start to rain or I think it did I might be delusional from the heat and humidity because I blinked and there was no more rain , think we got about 5 drops ????
> Maybe I'm going to get my wish and it will rain during the night ????
> 
> Edit got my wish it's 8 pm here and just started raining , the grass and plants are getting a good watering


Yay, Yay, Yay! My type of rain


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely rude , did you go back for more just to be polite of course ????


Love it. . .guess I should not take any cruises as I like to get my monies worth. . .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Unless it just gets covered with Bird Poop . . . Ha, ha, ha.


 :sm06: They wouldn't dare! :sm23:

Actually, a couple weeks ago, J washed her bedding and hung it out to dry and yep, a bird pooped on it. :sm23: :sm23: 
Better hers than mine! lolol just kidding, but she is driving me a bit balmy lately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, but tonight I had the cheek to take a choc chip cookie & a madeline back to the room with me, but DH ate the madeline, so not too bad!


 :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A better looking morning today, but still very slushy underfoot and the dampness gets into the bones. 
Sam, Stu has found the Jaguar has a dodgy sensor in the transmission which needs replacing. The part has to come from England so
will be a few days getting it fixed. 
Petrol has gone up 11c per litre so everything will cost more, so our lawn mowing guy will be putting his price up by $5 soon. He said he is having to spend an extra $70 a week on petrol now. It is nuts, and will impact low income people greatly. That means food will cost more and that is bad for everyone especially poorer folk. I need to fill up today so will be interesting to see the extra costs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> . . . . .and the crust = a piece of toast to go with the eggs ! I wish I could come to your house. Never had good luck with Meringue.


The most important thing with making meringue I think, is to make sure that your bowl and wisk attachment are super cold, I put mine in the freezer ahead of time, whip the whites and when they get frothy, slowly add the sugar, and whip until stiff peaks, on my kitchenaide it only takes about 3 minutes I think. 
You would be more than welcome. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A better looking morning today, but still very slushy underfoot and the dampness gets into the bones.
> Sam, Stu has found the Jaguar has a dodgy sensor in the transmission which needs replacing. The part has to come from England so
> will be a few days getting it fixed.
> Petrol has gone up 11c per litre so everything will cost more, so our lawn mowing guy will be putting his price up by $5 soon. He said he is having to spend an extra $70 a week on petrol now. It is nuts, and will impact low income people greatly. That means food will cost more and that is bad for everyone especially poorer folk. I need to fill up today so will be interesting to see the extra costs.


Thank goodness, ours has started coming down a bit, unfortunately when fuel prices go back down, everything else that was raised, stays up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> A better looking morning today, but still very slushy underfoot and the dampness gets into the bones.
> Sam, Stu has found the Jaguar has a dodgy sensor in the transmission which needs replacing. The part has to come from England so
> will be a few days getting it fixed.
> Petrol has gone up 11c per litre so everything will cost more, so our lawn mowing guy will be putting his price up by $5 soon. He said he is having to spend an extra $70 a week on petrol now. It is nuts, and will impact low income people greatly. That means food will cost more and that is bad for everyone especially poorer folk. I need to fill up today so will be interesting to see the extra costs.


Those computer diagnostics are wonderful.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> The most important thing with making meringue I think, is to make sure that your bowl and wisk attachment are super cold, I put mine in the freezer ahead of time, whip the whites and when they get frothy, slowly add the sugar, and whip until stiff peaks, on my kitchenaide it only takes about 3 minutes I think.
> You would be more than welcome. :sm02:


I may just try putting bowl & wisk in Freezer before hand. Need to empty space first. It is so hot that I'm getting lots of precooked stuff eaten up, as the heat makes me feel like not cooking.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I spent 4 hrs outside today, leveling ground, and re-stacking 1 cord of wood. When I came in everything was not working right. Ice water and setting by fan.
Now time to get out of dirt take a shower & shampoo. I even have clumps of dirt in my hair. 
There is an open house if I can find it and ice cream social. then a lazy evening. 
I found out they don't come until 8 so time to do a few more things out there, in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I spent 4 hrs outside today, leveling ground, and re-stacking 1 cord of wood. When I came in everything was not working right. Ice water and setting by fan.
> Now time to get out of dirt take a shower & shampoo. I even have clumps of dirt in my hair.
> There is an open house if I can find it and ice cream social. then a lazy evening.
> I found out they don't come until 8 so time to do a few more things out there, in the morning.


You accomplished a lot, the shower will feel wonderful, if for no reason other than the hydrating properties of it. lol
The ice cream social sounds lovely, ahhh, ice cream. :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Your thunder storm must have reached us Bonnie , we are getting a really good soaking and I'm sat watching a lovely electrical show put on by mother nature been going on for about 20 minutes now and getting closer by the minute, still quite warm . Love summer storms


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> I spent 4 hrs outside today, leveling ground, and re-stacking 1 cord of wood. When I came in everything was not working right. Ice water and setting by fan.
> Now time to get out of dirt take a shower & shampoo. I even have clumps of dirt in my hair.
> There is an open house if I can find it and ice cream social. then a lazy evening.
> I found out they don't come until 8 so time to do a few more things out there, in the morning.


Lol sounds like me I always end up with dirt everywhere


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your thunder storm must have reached us Bonnie , we are getting a really good soaking and I'm sat watching a lovely electrical show put on by mother nature been going on for about 20 minutes now and getting closer by the minute, still quite warm . Love summer storms


Ooh, the garden should be loving it. I like summer storms too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> How do you process that many lemons? Just curious.


It is about 2 and a bit pounds, so not a huge amount- especially when you've had a tree! Juice them, and if I decide to make some more lemon curd I will grate a few of the rinds.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got back from filling the petrol tank, now costing $2.23 per litre ouch! The Auckland city council are in major debt, and increased petrol supposedly to fund new motorways etc and their grandiose schemes for the city! They waste money hand over fist and we the citizens get stung for it. Life ain’t fair for sure. 
Right now I need a coffee and catching up with you folks. Anyone needing rain, is most welcome to our winter deluges.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> A better looking morning today, but still very slushy underfoot and the dampness gets into the bones.
> Sam, Stu has found the Jaguar has a dodgy sensor in the transmission which needs replacing. The part has to come from England so
> will be a few days getting it fixed.
> Petrol has gone up 11c per litre so everything will cost more, so our lawn mowing guy will be putting his price up by $5 soon. He said he is having to spend an extra $70 a week on petrol now. It is nuts, and will impact low income people greatly. That means food will cost more and that is bad for everyone especially poorer folk. I need to fill up today so will be interesting to see the extra costs.


It is always the flow -on costs that are not properly factored in- and people are going out of the region to fill-up, and avoid the tax.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The most important thing with making meringue I think, is to make sure that your bowl and wisk attachment are super cold, I put mine in the freezer ahead of time, whip the whites and when they get frothy, slowly add the sugar, and whip until stiff peaks, on my kitchenaide it only takes about 3 minutes I think.
> You would be more than welcome. :sm02:


And very important that there is no grease- especially from egg yolk.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, the garden should be loving it. I like summer storms too.


Poor garden can't win as it's now flooded , the rain has become quite heavy and with the ground being so hard it's not draining, the Cul de sac out the front is flooded too , think it's time for me to go indoor and get some sleep ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor garden can't win as it's now flooded , the rain has become quite heavy and with the ground being so hard it's not draining, the Cul de sac out the front is flooded too , think it's time for me to go indoor and get some sleep ,


 :sm24: :sm25:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Today is Damien's 15 the birthday!
> 
> I think baseball is over for the season. They lost yesterday. So proud of all of the boys, though!


Happy birthday Damien. Enjoy the rest of your summer.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: They wouldn't dare! :sm23:
> 
> Actually, a couple weeks ago, J washed her bedding and hung it out to dry and yep, a bird pooped on it. :sm23: :sm23:
> Better hers than mine! lolol just kidding, but she is driving me a bit balmy lately.


It's hard to share your space.... no matter how much you might care for a person...any chance she will find her own place?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Just got back from filling the petrol tank, now costing $2.23 per litre ouch! The Auckland city council are in major debt, and increased petrol supposedly to fund new motorways etc and their grandiose schemes for the city! They waste money hand over fist and we the citizens get stung for it. Life ain't fair for sure.
> Right now I need a coffee and catching up with you folks. Anyone needing rain, is most welcome to our winter deluges.


I paid $3.03 a gallon over the weekend.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The most important thing with making meringue I think, is to make sure that your bowl and wisk attachment are super cold, I put mine in the freezer ahead of time, whip the whites and when they get frothy, slowly add the sugar, and whip until stiff peaks, on my kitchenaide it only takes about 3 minutes I think.
> You would be more than welcome. :sm02:


Love lemon meringue pie....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I spent 4 hrs outside today, leveling ground, and re-stacking 1 cord of wood. When I came in everything was not working right. Ice water and setting by fan.
> Now time to get out of dirt take a shower & shampoo. I even have clumps of dirt in my hair.
> There is an open house if I can find it and ice cream social. then a lazy evening.
> I found out they don't come until 8 so time to do a few more things out there, in the morning.


That's a long time spent outdoors and a humongous amount of work! be careful you don't get too exhausted...won't help you or your DH! ????hugs!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Your thunder storm must have reached us Bonnie , we are getting a really good soaking and I'm sat watching a lovely electrical show put on by mother nature been going on for about 20 minutes now and getting closer by the minute, still quite warm . Love summer storms


Love summer storms....would you be so kind as to send it to us? Pretty please!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I paid $3.03 a gallon over the weekend.


About 4 litres to the gallon- so our costs are way much higher.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is about 2 and a bit pounds, so not a huge amount- especially when you've had a tree! Juice them, and if I decide to make some more lemon curd I will grate a few of the rinds.


Have you ever preserved them with salt? Just layer in salt and lemons and let it sit for a while...I made mine last winter when the lemons were on sale...use it in savory dishes....so good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Have you ever preserved them with salt? Just layer in salt and lemons and let it sit for a while...I made mine last winter when the lemons were on sale...use it in savory dishes....so good


No I haven't- what sort of savoury dishes would you use them in- methinks maybe I should head to my Greek recipe books?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just got back from filling the petrol tank, now costing $2.23 per litre ouch! The Auckland city council are in major debt, and increased petrol supposedly to fund new motorways etc and their grandiose schemes for the city! They waste money hand over fist and we the citizens get stung for it. Life ain't fair for sure.
> Right now I need a coffee and catching up with you folks. Anyone needing rain, is most welcome to our winter deluges.


Politicians are very good at wasting money...after all the tax payer is like the proverbial cash cow....just milk 'em for more....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Poor garden can't win as it's now flooded , the rain has become quite heavy and with the ground being so hard it's not draining, the Cul de sac out the front is flooded too , think it's time for me to go indoor and get some sleep ,


Oh dear!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I haven't- what sort of savoury dishes would you use them in- methinks maybe I should head to my Greek recipe books?


Yes, they are good in those...I also will cut up some and put it in my steamed or roasted broccoli.... just any dish really that could use some brightening up...had a vegetarian pasta the other day with a ton of veggies and the chopped up lemon gave it an extra lift...it lasts forever in the fridge....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Have you ever preserved them with salt? Just layer in salt and lemons and let it sit for a while...I made mine last winter when the lemons were on sale...use it in savory dishes....so good


https://www.daringgourmet.com/how-to-make-preserved-lemons-moroccan-middle-eastern-cooking/

I saw them do this on a cooking show and saved it as something I want to do someday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes, they are good in those...I also will cut up some and put it in my steamed or roasted broccoli.... just any dish really that could use some brightening up...had a vegetarian pasta the other day with a ton of veggies and the chopped up lemon gave it an extra lift...it lasts forever in the fridge....


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.daringgourmet.com/how-to-make-preserved-lemons-moroccan-middle-eastern-cooking/
> 
> I saw them do this on a cooking show and saved it as something I want to do someday.


Yes, exactly how I do it....very easy for sure....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.daringgourmet.com/how-to-make-preserved-lemons-moroccan-middle-eastern-cooking/
> 
> I saw them do this on a cooking show and saved it as something I want to do someday.


 :sm24: Thanks. Just one question- can you use iodized salt- or is it best plain?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks.


I hope you find some recipes too. I think I'd like it in chicken and fish dishes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you find some recipes too. I think I'd like it in chicken and fish dishes.


I will be heading to my Middle Eastern Recipe Book that ends with Afghanistan. Not sure if you would have seen my query, I am not sure if one can use Iodized salt?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds perfect --- sam



KateB said:


> About 200 passengers, Sam. Room is nice, not big, but we have our own toilet and a reasonable sized shower. It doesn't have a balcony (some do) but it has a full length window which can slide open.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our gas has been almost $3/gal. which can add up very fast. --- sam



Fan said:


> A better looking morning today, but still very slushy underfoot and the dampness gets into the bones.
> Sam, Stu has found the Jaguar has a dodgy sensor in the transmission which needs replacing. The part has to come from England so
> will be a few days getting it fixed.
> Petrol has gone up 11c per litre so everything will cost more, so our lawn mowing guy will be putting his price up by $5 soon. He said he is having to spend an extra $70 a week on petrol now. It is nuts, and will impact low income people greatly. That means food will cost more and that is bad for everyone especially poorer folk. I need to fill up today so will be interesting to see the extra costs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> Busy day yesterday and again today. One of the girls at church that moved back home was struggling so I invited her to come over for dinner and knitting tonight. Prayer needed as she is separated and miserable and her parents left her to go see her brother in Mass. who is a heavy smoker & just had a major Heart attack. She needs companionship at least tonight. She also went to sock knitting class where I was last week. Prayers needed, for a lot of life changing needs.


I meet with a group of ladies every Friday at my church. It is a wonderful excuse for me to make sure that I leave work on time at the end of each week. We have a lovely time together. We have a Christmas lunch at a local restaurant in December and the rule for bringing a gift is that it has to me home made. We have had breads, cookies, jewelry, scarves, yarn bowls (made by Matthew), little Christmas stockings and so much more. I read a story and the gift passes to the left and right until the end of the story and then the gift in front of the person is the gift they receive. We also try to go to the fiber festival in August.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> our gas has been almost $3/gal. which can add up very fast. --- sam


Not nearly so fast as what it adds up for us Sam- when you remember how many litres are in a gallon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> About 4 litres to the gallon- so our costs are way much higher.


Yuck! Ours is high enough.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lazy day, resting after water jogging yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yuck! Ours is high enough.


All our fuel is imported- so we really are at the mercy of the suppliers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grannypeg said:


> bookmarking mu spot


It is good to have you back. I hope your DH's memory issue is not bad. Enjoy your time and schedule time for you and the things you want to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the recipe i have says to use Kosher or Sea Salt. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I will be heading to my Middle Eastern Recipe Book that ends with Afghanistan. Not sure if you would have seen my query, I am not sure if one can use Iodized salt?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the recipe i have says to use Kosher or Sea Salt. --- sam


in other words non-iodized


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> The knee wasn't bad driving, but the foot didn't like the brake pedal and its uncomfortable this morning, though doesn't bother much standing or walking. I've been standing on it getting loaded potatoes in the Crock-Pot for later at my nieces. We will see how they come out. I saw the recipe on Facebook.


Be sure to let us know how they turned out. A few weeks ago I tried out a recipe that I found on Facebook and DH texted me and told me that I was not allowed to take the potatoes to work as he really liked them. I made one for home and one for work and then I brought leftovers home so all was good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And very important that there is no grease- especially from egg yolk.


Oh yes, I make sure that everything is very clean, forgot that part. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor garden can't win as it's now flooded , the rain has become quite heavy and with the ground being so hard it's not draining, the Cul de sac out the front is flooded too , think it's time for me to go indoor and get some sleep ,


Feast or famine, never fails. Hopefully it won't do too much damage before it drains.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can’t remember what else was in it but it’s was really good.

Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they’ve had a good season.

Sonja, I see the rain situation is just like here, either feast or famine????too bad you couldn’t just get a nice slow soaker.

We just got home. It was a bit of a gong show at admitting this morning, we were to be there before 7 so showed up at 6:45, they couldn’t find DHs orders so we had to wait until 7:30 when the doctor arrived at endoscopy. Then we got action, he was the first one in for ERCP, I thought he would get an ultrasound first but the doctor said not necessary ( so why was the idiot surgeon he had last winter waiting for an U/S before referral?????) & took him right in. They removed 2 stones & some “shale”. I asked why he was OK for the last 2 days & Dr. said it had just moved a bit. They also put a balloon in to stretch things so hopefully this will be the end of the trouble.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with Maatje. And this past week with him home I got so much less done...LOL.


Maatje said:


> We have similar husbands I guess! He retired the first time at 70 was extremely restless and so started his second job just a few months into retirement....actually I was very happy for him to as he was driving me nuts moping around the house. Now he's almost 78 and just retired for the second time....I think it will stick this time...but he has loads of gardening to do, and some of the children are lining up winter projects for him... plus he was asked to speak at a men's retreat in October. I don't see him being bored for the foreeable future. But I think that's good, don't you? I think it keeps one more energetic and healthy if they are busy doing things they love....


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is about 2 and a bit pounds, so not a huge amount- especially when you've had a tree! Juice them, and if I decide to make some more lemon curd I will grate a few of the rinds.


I can taste the curd already.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got back from filling the petrol tank, now costing $2.23 per litre ouch! The Auckland city council are in major debt, and increased petrol supposedly to fund new motorways etc and their grandiose schemes for the city! They waste money hand over fist and we the citizens get stung for it. Life ain't fair for sure.
> Right now I need a coffee and catching up with you folks. Anyone needing rain, is most welcome to our winter deluges.


Oh dear, that is a terrible cost. If I am right, that would be about $8.44 cents a gallon with 3.785 liters in a gallon. That is HORRENDOUS! That has a detrimental effect on you enjoying your lovely speedy car. I complained when I filled my car at 3.05 a gallon. But we are close to Wyoming where much of our petrol is obtained. Stay warm, safe and dry, you and Julie and all in the southern hemisphere. 
Wish you could send us some rain. Southern Utah is getting thunderstorms and with the slot canyons there is warning to get out to higher ground as there will be flooding. No rain in our part of the state and fires still burning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll have to check out Bletchley Circle. We've been watching Foyle's War and Poirot.


Swedenme said:


> And I've never watched Unforgotten,I keep meaning to then I forget again .
> I enjoyed Bletchley Circle ,I thought the first series was really good , The second series was good but not as good as the first , think it might have had something to do with Rachel Sterling Dianna Riggs daughter I'm not really a fan think it's the voice, but I still enjoyed watching it , so I'm looking forward to the new series


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I filled up today and it was $2.64/gallon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH makes a really good lemon meringue pie; just may have to get him to make one this week.


Maatje said:


> Love lemon meringue pie....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yes, I make sure that everything is very clean, forgot that part. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I can taste the curd already.


 :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

preserved lemons, lemon meringue pie and lemon curd wow, they are making my mouth water. I wonder how many at the tea party have lemon something this week?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry your DH had to wait but glad the procedure seemed to go well once it got underway. Pray all will now go smoothly and no more trouble.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If our gas was that much I guess I wouldn't be going anywhere! 


flyty1n said:


> Oh dear, that is a terrible cost. If I am right, that would be about $8.44 cents a gallon with 3.785 liters in a gallon. That is HORRENDOUS! That has a detrimental effect on you enjoying your lovely speedy car. I complained when I filled my car at 3.05 a gallon. But we are close to Wyoming where much of our petrol is obtained. Stay warm, safe and dry, you and Julie and all in the southern hemisphere.
> Wish you could send us some rain. Southern Utah is getting thunderstorms and with the slot canyons there is warning to get out to higher ground as there will be flooding. No rain in our part of the state and fires still burning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to bed early tonight. Have knitting group in the morning and then picking up youngest granddaughter early afternoon to spend the afternoon here. She seems happy about coming for a visit tomorrow. Things seem to be moving in a positive direction for her situation. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to bed early tonight. Have knitting group in the morning and then picking up youngest granddaughter early afternoon to spend the afternoon here. She seems happy about coming for a visit tomorrow. Things seem to be moving in a positive direction for her situation. TTYL


I am glad for her. Sleep well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Continued healing thoughts for folks who need them.

Work was busy today, which is fine by me. I cleaned up the sewing area so it's ready for the next thing. I have a good bit of faux fur and wondering if I could make some purses. I'm going to try it. Inventory needs doing too. Then I can put some things up for sale.

My doc appt is tomorrow, mammogram after. No worries about it.

Our rain has been sparse, usually somewhere else! I do hope for more. We shall see.

My tomato plant isn't going well...got blooms but no fruit even though I water and fertilize and even brushed the blossoms in case no bees found them. It's just too hot, I reckon. Oh well. Worth a try and I won't give up yet.

I've been trying to keep up reading, so y'all are in my thoughts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yup



Lurker 2 said:


> in other words non-iodized


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i certainly hope so - stones are no fun to whit i can attest. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love both of them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'll have to check out Bletchley Circle. We've been watching Foyle's War and Poirot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to bed early tonight. Have knitting group in the morning and then picking up youngest granddaughter early afternoon to spend the afternoon here. She seems happy about coming for a visit tomorrow. Things seem to be moving in a positive direction for her situation. TTYL


That's wonderful news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent new about your granddaughter - i may think i want to be younger but i never want to go through childhood again - once was quite enough. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Going to bed early tonight. Have knitting group in the morning and then picking up youngest granddaughter early afternoon to spend the afternoon here. She seems happy about coming for a visit tomorrow. Things seem to be moving in a positive direction for her situation. TTYL


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Good night all. I expect to feel the strain tomorrow from so much outside work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yuck! Ours is high enough.


Agreed! And we are only paying about $2.79 or so.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


Great that everything went well, no telling about the surgeon previous, but this one obviously knew his stuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> preserved lemons, lemon meringue pie and lemon curd wow, they are making my mouth water. I wonder how many at the tea party have lemon something this week?


Lol!!! I have had 2 pieces of pie today, not huge ones, but I think I'd better stop there, it won't stop before it hits my waist.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to bed early tonight. Have knitting group in the morning and then picking up youngest granddaughter early afternoon to spend the afternoon here. She seems happy about coming for a visit tomorrow. Things seem to be moving in a positive direction for her situation. TTYL


That will be a wonderful time for both of you, very glad that she seems to be doing better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Continued healing thoughts for folks who need them.
> 
> Work was busy today, which is fine by me. I cleaned up the sewing area so it's ready for the next thing. I have a good bit of faux fur and wondering if I could make some purses. I'm going to try it. Inventory needs doing too. Then I can put some things up for sale.
> 
> ...


Wonder why your tomato isn't bearing fruit, the heat shouldn't be too much of a deterrent, but then I have no clue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> It's hard to share your space.... no matter how much you might care for a person...any chance she will find her own place?


Yes, yes it is!!! Hopefully she'll get tired of living with us, but she doesn't want to live alone. :sm22:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Love lemon meringue pie....


It's fabulous!!! And so simple, now that I know how.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh dear, that is a terrible cost. If I am right, that would be about $8.44 cents a gallon with 3.785 liters in a gallon. That is HORRENDOUS! That has a detrimental effect on you enjoying your lovely speedy car. I complained when I filled my car at 3.05 a gallon. But we are close to Wyoming where much of our petrol is obtained. Stay warm, safe and dry, you and Julie and all in the southern hemisphere.
> Wish you could send us some rain. Southern Utah is getting thunderstorms and with the slot canyons there is warning to get out to higher ground as there will be flooding. No rain in our part of the state and fires still burning.


Yes, that's terrible we whine at $1.20/ liter


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> preserved lemons, lemon meringue pie and lemon curd wow, they are making my mouth water. I wonder how many at the tea party have lemon something this week?


I love lemon. Tomorrow is DS#1 birthday, he will be 34. I usually make him lemon cream jelly roll, that's his favourite so will do that tomorrow if they will be available at supper time as it's not a cake that keeps more than a day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry your DH had to wait but glad the procedure seemed to go well once it got underway. Pray all will now go smoothly and no more trouble.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to bed early tonight. Have knitting group in the morning and then picking up youngest granddaughter early afternoon to spend the afternoon here. She seems happy about coming for a visit tomorrow. Things seem to be moving in a positive direction for her situation. TTYL


I'm glad your GD is doing better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Continued healing thoughts for folks who need them.
> 
> Work was busy today, which is fine by me. I cleaned up the sewing area so it's ready for the next thing. I have a good bit of faux fur and wondering if I could make some purses. I'm going to try it. Inventory needs doing too. Then I can put some things up for sale.
> 
> ...


I don't know if it's available there but we have something here called fruit set, I don't use it often but if the flowers don't seem to be getting fruit, I use it

Hope all is OK with the mammogram


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, the one shop I was in today was Lee Valley, I needed some pruners to trim up my cherry trees so of course I had to go try them. I got all the trees trimmed, the tools are worth every penny. Now I have a whole wagon load of trimmings to take away tomorrow. While in the garden I picked a small pail of snap peas, & more carrots, potatoes & lettuce & now they are all cleaned up. 
I was up just after 5 this morning so now am pooped, early to bed for a change


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, we are getting a nice downpour, I'd send it your way Joyce, if I could blow hard enough on the clouds. 
David had to pick up a load of beer in Ft. Collins this morning, that is to go to North Dakota, then he's to pick up beans somewhere else in North Dakota, and go to Tekonsha, Mi, but...
He had a 10:30a pick up time, but they took until after 5pm to get him loaded, so he brought the load back here for the night, good thing, he'd have run into a heck of a storm if he'd have kept driving. He came home and had a good dinner, shower and now can sleep in his own bed, oh! I have to go make the bed, be back.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love lemon. Tomorrow is DS#1 birthday, he will be 34. I usually make him lemon cream jelly roll, that's his favourite so will do that tomorrow if they will be available at supper time as it's not a cake that keeps more than a day.


My eldest turns 34 in a couple of weeks. I'm too far away to make a cake or pie. :sm03: My daddy's favorite pie is lemon meringue --I like it a lot myself!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hung out with DGS twice today. He is such a joy! When I tucked him in tonight, he said, “Grandma, do you ever wish people could live to infinity?” And then he grabbed me and gave me a big hug and a kiss. ????

Gwen, glad to hear your granddaughter is doing better. 

And Bonnie, hope this does the trick for DH. He has had about enough!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love lemon. Tomorrow is DS#1 birthday, he will be 34. I usually make him lemon cream jelly roll, that's his favourite so will do that tomorrow if they will be available at supper time as it's not a cake that keeps more than a day.


Ooh! That sounds lovely!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, the one shop I was in today was Lee Valley, I needed some pruners to trim up my cherry trees so of course I had to go try them. I got all the trees trimmed, the tools are worth every penny. Now I have a whole wagon load of trimmings to take away tomorrow. While in the garden I picked a small pail of snap peas, & more carrots, potatoes & lettuce & now they are all cleaned up.
> I was up just after 5 this morning so now am pooped, early to bed for a change


I need to look at the Lehman's catalog, there are a couple things I want in there, and David wants me to get him a battery operated chainsaw before we go to Yellowstone next time, you are allowed to harvest downed wood, so that way we can cut up some of the deadfall and use.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Indeed they do....the chef said his aim is for each passenger to put on a kilo (just over 2lbs) a day! Normally at home I would have maybe a sandwich and some crisps for lunch, today I started with salad, then had a hot dog, chips and more salad, followed by rice pudding......it was difficult, but it would be rude not to eat it all, wouldn't it?!! :sm07: :sm09:


1 kilo a day! I think we need to send Sam as sharing our excess kilos hasn't worked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Today is Damien's 15 the birthday!
> 
> I think baseball is over for the season. They lost yesterday. So proud of all of the boys, though!


Happy Birthday to Damien- losing doesn't matter. Winning is good but learning to lose is essential as well. Doing your best on the day is the important thing (well not for the littlies we were talking about earlier, enjoying it is for them whatever (safe) form that might take).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There was a chance of rain here today too, and it did start to rain or I think it did I might be delusional from the heat and humidity because I blinked and there was no more rain , think we got about 5 drops ????
> Maybe I'm going to get my wish and it will rain during the night ????
> 
> Edit got my wish it's 8 pm here and just started raining , the grass and plants are getting a good watering


And hopefully it's widespread as the whole country needs it I gather.

Today had a bit of rain forecast. Grey and overcast but E and I went on the Toot-toot to the finger-bun station. Poured for a while when on the train and then as I was walking up the path to the front door one drop fell on my head. And then started pouring. So I was very pleased with that.
E has an ear infection but she isn't too bad. Subdued at times but happy most fo the time. On the way to the toot-toot she was sitting in the pusher singing away about going on a toot-toot. I figured as all she needs to do is sit it was a good thing to do with her. 
She is sleeping now and when she gets up we will make a carrot cake and put it in the freezer. Maryanne's birthday next Tuesday and having a family lunch Sunday so figured E loves cooking and loves cakes so why not do it with her. And the rest of my week is busy and Vicky wasn't sure if she would have time Saturday to do it so today it is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Won't be here much longer. I can hear happy sounds from the bedroom so I think I will have a visitor soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It lasted all of 10 minutes ,with a little bit of thunder thrown in , but at least the garden got some water


Thats about how long ours have been. But we have been having some so not the same situation. And we expect to go without rain for a months sometimes so are prepared for it. And have a smaller population as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And hopefully it's widespread as the whole country needs it I gather.
> 
> Today had a bit of rain forecast. Grey and overcast but E and I went on the Toot-toot to the finger-bun station. Poured for a while when on the train and then as I was walking up the path to the front door one drop fell on my head. And then started pouring. So I was very pleased with that.
> E has an ear infection but she isn't too bad. Subdued at times but happy most fo the time. On the way to the toot-toot she was sitting in the pusher singing away about going on a toot-toot. I figured as all she needs to do is sit it was a good thing to do with her.
> She is sleeping now and when she gets up we will make a carrot cake and put it in the freezer. Maryanne's birthday next Tuesday and having a family lunch Sunday so figured E loves cooking and loves cakes so why not do it with her. And the rest of my week is busy and Vicky wasn't sure if she would have time Saturday to do it so today it is.


Sounds like a good day with miss E, earache or no. Lol, just imagining her singing about going on the toot-toot is a nice way to end the day, I'm heading to bed, just going 1035pm here, so I'm off. 
Sweet dreams all, or a good day to those in tomorrow already.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, but tonight I had the cheek to take a choc chip cookie & a madeline back to the room with me, but DH ate the madeline, so not too bad!


The sacrifices DH makes for you- isn't it nice he is so caring? :sm01:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad you got husband in and they removed blockages. Hope he is feeling better and all is well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hung out with DGS twice today. He is such a joy! When I tucked him in tonight, he said, "Grandma, do you ever wish people could live to infinity?" And then he grabbed me and gave me a big hug and a kiss. ????
> 
> Gwen, glad to hear your granddaughter is doing better.
> 
> And Bonnie, hope this does the trick for DH. He has had about enough!!!


Machriste, I'd needlepoint that adorable child's saying!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> 1 kilo a day! I think we need to send Sam as sharing our excess kilos hasn't worked.


Good one Margaret!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got back from filling the petrol tank, now costing $2.23 per litre ouch! The Auckland city council are in major debt, and increased petrol supposedly to fund new motorways etc and their grandiose schemes for the city! They waste money hand over fist and we the citizens get stung for it. Life ain't fair for sure.
> Right now I need a coffee and catching up with you folks. Anyone needing rain, is most welcome to our winter deluges.


Wow thats a lot compared to us. We are around $1.40 at the moment and that is the mid range of the prices we are getting. And out dollars are roughly the same. And we complain about the cost. A lot of the cost is taxes here as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor garden can't win as it's now flooded , the rain has become quite heavy and with the ground being so hard it's not draining, the Cul de sac out the front is flooded too , think it's time for me to go indoor and get some sleep ,


Slow and steady like the tortoise is what you needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I paid $3.03 a gallon over the weekend.


Thats 4 dollars over here and 1 litre is 0.26 gallons. Near enough to 1/4. So that makes it around $1 a litre I think. Half the cost of NZ.
Unless I have done my maths wrong which could well be the case (my conversions are correct as I goggled them!).

And silence is reigning in the bedroom again!
More happy sounds again. I might go and get her up soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


That sounds hopeful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My eldest turns 34 in a couple of weeks. I'm too far away to make a cake or pie. :sm03: My daddy's favorite pie is lemon meringue --I like it a lot myself!


Maryanne's cake is for her 34th as well. So 3 oldest children turning 34 within a couple of weeks. Seem to remember that now from last year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like a good day with miss E, earache or no. Lol, just imagining her singing about going on the toot-toot is a nice way to end the day, I'm heading to bed, just going 1035pm here, so I'm off.
> Sweet dreams all, or a good day to those in tomorrow already.


Hope you sleep well- preferably without toot-toots waking you up :sm02:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


Hope this has solved DHs painful problem for good. I don't suppose you will manage to retake your holiday though?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If our gas was that much I guess I wouldn't be going anywhere!


That's what everyone says each time the prices rise, but then you get accustomed to it and still manage to fill the car up somehow....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I’ve got tomato shaped “fruit” on some of my potatoes this year. Not to be consumed, of course, as I think they are poisonous


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


Glad all went well yesterday. Lets hope this really is the end of the trouble. I imagine you're both exhausted now you're home so take time to rest well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just got back from filling the petrol tank, now costing $2.23 per litre ouch! The Auckland city council are in major debt, and increased petrol supposedly to fund new motorways etc and their grandiose schemes for the city! They waste money hand over fist and we the citizens get stung for it. Life ain't fair for sure.
> Right now I need a coffee and catching up with you folks. Anyone needing rain, is most welcome to our winter deluges.


I thought that sounded a lot until I converted NZ dollars to pounds. NZ$2.23 equates to about £1.15. We're paying about 1.28 per litre. Petrol prices here have risen considerably over the last six months.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, the one shop I was in today was Lee Valley, I needed some pruners to trim up my cherry trees so of course I had to go try them. I got all the trees trimmed, the tools are worth every penny. Now I have a whole wagon load of trimmings to take away tomorrow. While in the garden I picked a small pail of snap peas, & more carrots, potatoes & lettuce & now they are all cleaned up.
> I was up just after 5 this morning so now am pooped, early to bed for a change


Nothing like good sharp tools to make a job so much easier!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Hung out with DGS twice today. He is such a joy! When I tucked him in tonight, he said, "Grandma, do you ever wish people could live to infinity?" And then he grabbed me and gave me a big hug and a kiss. ????
> 
> Aww, how sweet!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Feast or famine, never fails. Hopefully it won't do too much damage before it drains.


Everything is good this morning beautiful sunshine and almost green grass again , amazing what a good downpour does, now if I can just get mother nature to cooperate again by sending the rain at night for the rest of the summer that will be perfect ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> I thought that sounded a lot until I converted NZ dollars to pounds. NZ$2.23 equates to about Â£1.15. We're paying about 1.28 per litre. Petrol prices here have risen considerably over the last six months.


And in Guernsey I paid £1.34 last week, but ours also covers the road tax, which is a great idea as then you pay according to how much you drive.

On a different topic, I bought an interesting vase in a charity shop, and it's turned out to be a Betty Selby, Arizona indigenous potter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear husband got the stones removed Bonnie , fingers crossed that will be the last of the stones ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll have to check out Bletchley Circle. We've been watching Foyle's War and Poirot.


I enjoyed Foyle's War and Ive been watching repeats of Poirot far better than sport ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> preserved lemons, lemon meringue pie and lemon curd wow, they are making my mouth water. I wonder how many at the tea party have lemon something this week?


I love lemon flavoured anything ???? put them in my diffuser bottle all the time, also get given home made lemon curd from a lovely lady at my knitting group luckily there is only me who likes it in my house so I don't have to share ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to bed early tonight. Have knitting group in the morning and then picking up youngest granddaughter early afternoon to spend the afternoon here. She seems happy about coming for a visit tomorrow. Things seem to be moving in a positive direction for her situation. TTYL


That is good news Gwen , hope you both have a lovely afternoon


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Indeed they do....the chef said his aim is for each passenger to put on a kilo (just over 2lbs) a day! Normally at home I would have maybe a sandwich and some crisps for lunch, today I started with salad, then had a hot dog, chips and more salad, followed by rice pudding......it was difficult, but it would be rude not to eat it all, wouldn't it?!! :sm07: :sm09:


LOL. Yes that would be rude. :sm11: Sounds wonderful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Seems they start tomorrow on my yard, I'll go out today and see what I can accomplish to save man hours and reduce price. I can move some things out of the way, I'm sure. Just moving things and finding homes for things takes time, that I don't need to pay for.
> We just had a very full community breakfast. Eggs, bacon, home fries, french toast, OJ, and decaf tea that I bring myself. Lots of friends & fellowship until next Monday morning or Sunday in church, or knitting in neighborhood etc. It is a community event, we pass each other during the week at different activities, until we all come back to next breakfast. TTYL


Yes moving things will make it cheaper for you for sure. It is great that you are able to be part of such a nice community with plenty of company.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Today is Damien's 15 the birthday!
> 
> I think baseball is over for the season. They lost yesterday. So proud of all of the boys, though!


Happy Birthday to him. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> And in Guernsey I paid £1.34 last week, but ours also covers the road tax, which is a great idea as then you pay according to how much you drive.
> 
> On a different topic, I bought an interesting vase in a charity shop, and it's turned out to be a Betty Selby, Arizona indigenous potter


Including road tax in the price of petrol sounds like a very good idea. Wish they would do that over here.

That is a very unusual and attractive vase. Love it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It lasted all of 10 minutes ,with a little bit of thunder thrown in , but at least the garden got some water


Better than nothing I suppose.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: They wouldn't dare! :sm23:
> 
> Actually, a couple weeks ago, J washed her bedding and hung it out to dry and yep, a bird pooped on it. :sm23: :sm23:
> Better hers than mine! lolol just kidding, but she is driving me a bit balmy lately.


Sorry to hear you are going balmy. :sm19: Hope things work out better soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> A better looking morning today, but still very slushy underfoot and the dampness gets into the bones.
> Sam, Stu has found the Jaguar has a dodgy sensor in the transmission which needs replacing. The part has to come from England so
> will be a few days getting it fixed.
> Petrol has gone up 11c per litre so everything will cost more, so our lawn mowing guy will be putting his price up by $5 soon. He said he is having to spend an extra $70 a week on petrol now. It is nuts, and will impact low income people greatly. That means food will cost more and that is bad for everyone especially poorer folk. I need to fill up today so will be interesting to see the extra costs.


Good heavens that is a big rise! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


I am glad they got things happening once the doctor got there... thank goodness they have removed the stones. Fingers crossed this is an end to the problems.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to bed early tonight. Have knitting group in the morning and then picking up youngest granddaughter early afternoon to spend the afternoon here. She seems happy about coming for a visit tomorrow. Things seem to be moving in a positive direction for her situation. TTYL


That is good news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maryanne's cake is for her 34th as well. So 3 oldest children turning 34 within a couple of weeks. Seem to remember that now from last year.


And my oldest turns 30 tomorrow.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

TNS said:


> I've got tomato shaped "fruit" on some of my potatoes this year. Not to be consumed, of course, as I think they are poisonous


Yes very poisonous.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I love lemon flavoured anything ???? put them in my diffuser bottle all the time, also get given home made lemon curd from a lovely lady at my knitting group luckily there is only me who likes it in my house so I don't have to share ????


LOL :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And my oldest turns 30 tomorrow.


I found Maryanne turning 30 to be worse than me reaching any milestone! Happy Birthday to your DS.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes moving things will make it cheaper for you for sure. It is great that you are able to be part of such a nice community with plenty of company.


I actually do not have plenty of company. People hardly ever come over or stop by as they think that I have enough on my plate taking care of DH. He is not able to figure out where the bathroom is or the bedroom or the kitchen. 
He came out yesterday a couple of times. Warm, humid, and lots of fog. He watched me work and then last night told me how hard he had worked all day. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I found Maryanne turning 30 to be worse than me reaching any milestone! Happy Birthday to your DS.


Yes it is scary how fast the years have gone.

And Happy Birthday to the other TP eldest kids having birthdays in the coming week. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Offered E some afternoon tea and suggested fruit. So she went to the box I keep food for them in. I said not a pouch (hold fruit purees long term and unrefrigerated) we will keep them for going out. Meaning some other day. Anyway near time for Daddy to come she said "can we go out now?" I guess so we go to the park, so she said pouch. She clearly thought I meant later today which was reasonable so we got a pouch.
The she was saying will we go in the car? Will I get in the pusher? And I kept saying no we are just going across the road as Daddy is coming soon. After a few attempts to explain she suddenly said "are we going to your park?". We have a small park across the road from us which is clearly our park. Last week we couldn't have our picnic there so now I know why- it isn't going anywhere it is a part of Grandmas place!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Need to get going. . .expect yard people here any moment. Need to feed DH now that I have watered him well. He doesn't like to drink.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She's got a long go ahead of her with lots of counseling.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad your GD is doing better


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> And in Guernsey I paid £1.34 last week, but ours also covers the road tax, which is a great idea as then you pay according to how much you drive.
> 
> On a different topic, I bought an interesting vase in a charity shop, and it's turned out to be a Betty Selby, Arizona indigenous potter


Love this, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She's got a long go ahead of her with lots of counseling.


Is the counselling helping?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope so. Haven't talked with her mom this week. Headed now to knitting.


Lurker 2 said:


> Is the counselling helping?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it's over and they managed to remove stones, hopefully your DH will feel a lot better now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope so. Haven't talked with her mom this week. Headed now to knitting.


 :sm24: Enjoy your knitting!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> preserved lemons, lemon meringue pie and lemon curd wow, they are making my mouth water. I wonder how many at the tea party have lemon something this week?


Does the lemon in my gin and tonics count?!! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to bed early tonight. Have knitting group in the morning and then picking up youngest granddaughter early afternoon to spend the afternoon here. She seems happy about coming for a visit tomorrow. Things seem to be moving in a positive direction for her situation. TTYL


So pleased to hear this, Gwen. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hung out with DGS twice today. He is such a joy! When I tucked him in tonight, he said, "Grandma, do you ever wish people could live to infinity?" And then he grabbed me and gave me a big hug and a kiss. ????
> 
> Gwen, glad to hear your granddaughter is doing better.
> 
> And Bonnie, hope this does the trick for DH. He has had about enough!!!


What a lovely boy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I found Maryanne turning 30 to be worse than me reaching any milestone! Happy Birthday to your DS.


I know what you mean - our Alan (DS#1) turns *40* at the end of August.....no idea how that happened so quickly! :sm03: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> A better looking morning today, but still very slushy underfoot and the dampness gets into the bones.
> Sam, Stu has found the Jaguar has a dodgy sensor in the transmission which needs replacing. The part has to come from England so
> will be a few days getting it fixed.
> Petrol has gone up 11c per litre so everything will cost more, so our lawn mowing guy will be putting his price up by $5 soon. He said he is having to spend an extra $70 a week on petrol now. It is nuts, and will impact low income people greatly. That means food will cost more and that is bad for everyone especially poorer folk. I need to fill up today so will be interesting to see the extra costs.


Most stations in our area are $2.95-$2.79, but Sam's club has been$2.56. So it's worth going a few extra miles out of the way to fill my tank when I'm down to 1/4 tank, or I'm already near by. It's been a bit cheaper near where DH works so he's filling up there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I spent 4 hrs outside today, leveling ground, and re-stacking 1 cord of wood. When I came in everything was not working right. Ice water and setting by fan.
> Now time to get out of dirt take a shower & shampoo. I even have clumps of dirt in my hair.
> There is an open house if I can find it and ice cream social. then a lazy evening.
> I found out they don't come until 8 so time to do a few more things out there, in the morning.


You were out in the heat too long. Please take breaks to cool off and hydrate. You need to stay healthy and safe for your DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Be sure to let us know how they turned out. A few weeks ago I tried out a recipe that I found on Facebook and DH texted me and told me that I was not allowed to take the potatoes to work as he really liked them. I made one for home and one for work and then I brought leftovers home so all was good.


They were good. I have left overs. I didn't drizzle with sour cream with the heat. We kept the Crock-Pot plugged in an warm in the garage where the food was. I'll post the recipe in a bit.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Today we sailed from Rudesheim to Koblenz through the Rhine Gorge which was really spectacular with dozens of castles and fortresses along the way. Up to now it has been quite industrialised, but today it was really beautiful. Tomorrow we go to Cologne.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


I'm glad they got D in right away and cleared the stones and shale. Hope that's the end of it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to bed early tonight. Have knitting group in the morning and then picking up youngest granddaughter early afternoon to spend the afternoon here. She seems happy about coming for a visit tomorrow. Things seem to be moving in a positive direction for her situation. TTYL


I'm glad her situation is improving. She is still in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My eldest turns 34 in a couple of weeks. I'm too far away to make a cake or pie. :sm03: My daddy's favorite pie is lemon meringue --I like it a lot myself!


My eldest was 34 in January. My baby turns 31 on the 28th.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hung out with DGS twice today. He is such a joy! When I tucked him in tonight, he said, "Grandma, do you ever wish people could live to infinity?" And then he grabbed me and gave me a big hug and a kiss. ????
> 
> Gwen, glad to hear your granddaughter is doing better.
> 
> And Bonnie, hope this does the trick for DH. He has had about enough!!!


Awe, how sweet!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I need to look at the Lehman's catalog, there are a couple things I want in there, and David wants me to get him a battery operated chainsaw before we go to Yellowstone next time, you are allowed to harvest downed wood, so that way we can cut up some of the deadfall and use.


Now, if you'd just come visit me, I would take you to Lehman's store! It's only about an hour from me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to Damien- losing doesn't matter. Winning is good but learning to lose is essential as well. Doing your best on the day is the important thing (well not for the littlies we were talking about earlier, enjoying it is for them whatever (safe) form that might take).


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And hopefully it's widespread as the whole country needs it I gather.
> 
> Today had a bit of rain forecast. Grey and overcast but E and I went on the Toot-toot to the finger-bun station. Poured for a while when on the train and then as I was walking up the path to the front door one drop fell on my head. And then started pouring. So I was very pleased with that.
> E has an ear infection but she isn't too bad. Subdued at times but happy most fo the time. On the way to the toot-toot she was sitting in the pusher singing away about going on a toot-toot. I figured as all she needs to do is sit it was a good thing to do with her.
> She is sleeping now and when she gets up we will make a carrot cake and put it in the freezer. Maryanne's birthday next Tuesday and having a family lunch Sunday so figured E loves cooking and loves cakes so why not do it with her. And the rest of my week is busy and Vicky wasn't sure if she would have time Saturday to do it so today it is.


I hope the ear infection clears quickly. Happy Birthday to Maryanne.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And my oldest turns 30 tomorrow.


Happy Birthday to your oldest


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks. Just one question- can you use iodized salt- or is it best plain?


I don't know since I always just use sea salt....have a daughter highly allergic to corn and they use corn for anti caking so I just never have it in the house....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not nearly so fast as what it adds up for us Sam- when you remember how many litres are in a gallon.


So expensive! Yes, it sure does add up quickly!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


Well hopefully this will be the end of his troubles! Glad he got everything done so quickly.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'll have to check out Bletchley Circle. We've been watching Foyle's War and Poirot.


Love Foyles War....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My DH makes a really good lemon meringue pie; just may have to get him to make one this week.[/quote
> 
> Yum Let me know when it's ready ok? I'll come help you eat it.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If our gas was that much I guess I wouldn't be going anywhere!


Me neither.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to bed early tonight. Have knitting group in the morning and then picking up youngest granddaughter early afternoon to spend the afternoon here. She seems happy about coming for a visit tomorrow. Things seem to be moving in a positive direction for her situation. TTYL


Glad she seems to be improving


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Continued healing thoughts for folks who need them.
> 
> Work was busy today, which is fine by me. I cleaned up the sewing area so it's ready for the next thing. I have a good bit of faux fur and wondering if I could make some purses. I'm going to try it. Inventory needs doing too. Then I can put some things up for sale.
> 
> ...


Ahh thank you for reminding me...need to set up mammogram appt....
Sorry bout the tomato plant, probably it is too hot....maybe as the the season progresses you might get some fruit set.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, yes it is!!! Hopefully she'll get tired of living with us, but she doesn't want to live alone. :sm22:


Hmmmm, I can understand that, but sometimes we might need a little bit of a loving push? No friends she could share with? Besides you of course lol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love lemon. Tomorrow is DS#1 birthday, he will be 34. I usually make him lemon cream jelly roll, that's his favourite so will do that tomorrow if they will be available at supper time as it's not a cake that keeps more than a day.


Oh I love jelly rolls also, and you're right they don't keep more than a day....I guess that's why I haven't made one in forever....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, the one shop I was in today was Lee Valley, I needed some pruners to trim up my cherry trees so of course I had to go try them. I got all the trees trimmed, the tools are worth every penny. Now I have a whole wagon load of trimmings to take away tomorrow. While in the garden I picked a small pail of snap peas, & more carrots, potatoes & lettuce & now they are all cleaned up.
> I was up just after 5 this morning so now am pooped, early to bed for a change


Is your garden coming back? Is Lee Valley a company found across Canada?I think there's one close to my dads in Toronto.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> I've got tomato shaped "fruit" on some of my potatoes this year. Not to be consumed, of course, as I think they are poisonous


If they ripen enough there are seeds in them that would produce potatoes but I'm not sure how long that would take compared to planting a whole potatoe. I get some of those every year but I've never tried to get seeds.
They are very poisonous, apparently the poisons produced by the plant are concentrated in them


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My eldest turns 34 in a couple of weeks. I'm too far away to make a cake or pie. :sm03: My daddy's favorite pie is lemon meringue --I like it a lot myself!


It was my fil's favorite as well. When he had been gone for a few days on business, my mil would always make him one for when he got back....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad all went well yesterday. Lets hope this really is the end of the trouble. I imagine you're both exhausted now you're home so take time to rest well.


No rest for the wicked????????DH is in a panic to get the haying done. He wasn't feeling well enough to do anything last week & with the bike trip delayed by the weather it was already getting late


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hung out with DGS twice today. He is such a joy! When I tucked him in tonight, he said, "Grandma, do you ever wish people could live to infinity?" And then he grabbed me and gave me a big hug and a kiss. ????
> 
> Gwen, glad to hear your granddaughter is doing better.
> 
> And Bonnie, hope this does the trick for DH. He has had about enough!!!


What a sweet GS


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She's got a long go ahead of her with lots of counseling.


At least she's heading in the right direction


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> And in Guernsey I paid £1.34 last week, but ours also covers the road tax, which is a great idea as then you pay according to how much you drive.
> 
> On a different topic, I bought an interesting vase in a charity shop, and it's turned out to be a Betty Selby, Arizona indigenous potter


It's beautiful Lin


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes it is scary how fast the years have gone.
> 
> And Happy Birthday to the other TP eldest kids having birthdays in the coming week. :sm11:


Happy birthday to all the elder TP kids from me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today we sailed from Rudesheim to Koblenz through the Rhine Gorge which was really spectacular with dozens of castles and fortresses along the way. Up to now it has been quite industrialised, but today it was really beautiful. Tomorrow we go to Cologne.


Great photo, so many lovely historic buildings along your route


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Need to get going. . .expect yard people here any moment. Need to feed DH now that I have watered him well. He doesn't like to drink.


Hope you get all the work you want done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Is your garden coming back? Is Lee Valley a company found across Canada?I think there's one close to my dads in Toronto.


Yes, the garden seems to be coming OK. The pole beans still look sick but the rest will be good, I think.
Yes, Lee Valley is all across Canada, it's a great store. I've bought lots of watering/ irrigation stuff from them that you can't find most other places- maybe garden centres but then a really high price. Some of their stuff is pricey but anything I've bought is really good quality. They also sell a lot of stuff for woodworking. If you want to have a look, I know they ship to the US as we had a discussion about that a few years back.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

KateB said:


> Does the lemon in my gin and tonics count?!! :sm09:


Sure!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats 4 dollars over here and 1 litre is 0.26 gallons. Near enough to 1/4. So that makes it around $1 a litre I think. Half the cost of NZ.
> Unless I have done my maths wrong which could well be the case (my conversions are correct as I goggled them!).
> 
> And silence is reigning in the bedroom again!
> More happy sounds again. I might go and get her up soon.


Lol, she must have been having a good time in there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you sleep well- preferably without toot-toots waking you up :sm02:


Lol! I did, not long enough, had to go back to bed after sending David back out on the road, but no toot-toots, I was dreaming that I was at Caren's and she had ALL the boys, grands and sons, at her house, it was a hoot. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today we sailed from Rudesheim to Koblenz through the Rhine Gorge which was really spectacular with dozens of castles and fortresses along the way. Up to now it has been quite industrialised, but today it was really beautiful. Tomorrow we go to Cologne.


That's spectacular for sure! You look great too, Kate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now, if you'd just come visit me, I would take you to Lehman's store! It's only about an hour from me!


That would be so cool!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmmm, I can understand that, but sometimes we might need a little bit of a loving push? No friends she could share with? Besides you of course lol


No, she doesn't really have any friends here, but she's talking about moving to Alabama to be closer to her mom and daughter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I actually do not have plenty of company. People hardly ever come over or stop by as they think that I have enough on my plate taking care of DH. He is not able to figure out where the bathroom is or the bedroom or the kitchen.
> He came out yesterday a couple of times. Warm, humid, and lots of fog. He watched me work and then last night told me how hard he had worked all day. LOL


Too bad that no one will come keep DH company while you run errands or do some other things that you want/need to get done. 
LOL! He worked hard, checking on you. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Offered E some afternoon tea and suggested fruit. So she went to the box I keep food for them in. I said not a pouch (hold fruit purees long term and unrefrigerated) we will keep them for going out. Meaning some other day. Anyway near time for Daddy to come she said "can we go out now?" I guess so we go to the park, so she said pouch. She clearly thought I meant later today which was reasonable so we got a pouch.
> The she was saying will we go in the car? Will I get in the pusher? And I kept saying no we are just going across the road as Daddy is coming soon. After a few attempts to explain she suddenly said "are we going to your park?". We have a small park across the road from us which is clearly our park. Last week we couldn't have our picnic there so now I know why- it isn't going anywhere it is a part of Grandmas place!


She's just too smart for her own good, lolol, that little girls going to keep you all on your toes. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She's got a long go ahead of her with lots of counseling.


Good that she's in counseling now and moving forward. I don't imagine that her dad is helping any, poor kid. 
Hugs for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Need to get going. . .expect yard people here any moment. Need to feed DH now that I have watered him well. He doesn't like to drink.


Lol! Hopefully he won't sprout with watering. 
I hope that all goes the way you envision it with the yard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Everything is good this morning beautiful sunshine and almost green grass again , amazing what a good downpour does, now if I can just get mother nature to cooperate again by sending the rain at night for the rest of the summer that will be perfect ????


Here too, it rained a couple times during the night, but this morning dawned sunny and everything green, it's to rain this afternoon/night again, so I fed all the plants this morning so that it will get watered in when the rain hits. Have knitting this afternoon. 
It would be perfect, wouldn't have to water the rest of summer. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> And in Guernsey I paid £1.34 last week, but ours also covers the road tax, which is a great idea as then you pay according to how much you drive.
> 
> On a different topic, I bought an interesting vase in a charity shop, and it's turned out to be a Betty Selby, Arizona indigenous potter


That's pretty, unusual for sure, but pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I enjoyed Foyle's War and Ive been watching repeats of Poirot far better than sport ????


Poirot is better than just about everything. lol :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love lemon flavoured anything ???? put them in my diffuser bottle all the time, also get given home made lemon curd from a lovely lady at my knitting group luckily there is only me who likes it in my house so I don't have to share ????


Me too! Lemon is such a clean & happy scent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear you are going balmy. :sm19: Hope things work out better soon.


LoL! Thanks, it's not a long journey at the best of times, but she's definitely a challenge. lol
It will, it always does, just not as quickly as I'd like. lol


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

TNS said:


> And in Guernsey I paid £1.34 last week, but ours also covers the road tax, which is a great idea as then you pay according to how much you drive.
> 
> On a different topic, I bought an interesting vase in a charity shop, and it's turned out to be a Betty Selby, Arizona indigenous potter


Very pretty, looks Navajo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Husband just made me laugh , had a problem this morning after the very heavy rain and flooding last night the drain at the bottom of our drive and the one opposite at the bottom of neighbours drive didn't cope with all the water and over flowed with sewage really thick yuk , we were out there hours cleaning it all up , the men are coming out first thing to clear out the drains , I showered and showered, scrubbed and scrubbed , and I'm now sat wiping my hands and feet with wet wipes , husband looked at me and said you should weigh yourself I think you have scrubbed away a few pounds ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband just made me laugh , had a problem this morning after the very heavy rain and flooding last night the drain at the bottom of our drive and the one opposite at the bottom of neighbours drive didn't cope with all the water and over flowed with sewage really thick yuk , we were out there hours cleaning it all up , the men are coming out first thing to clear out the drains , I showered and showered, scrubbed and scrubbed , and I'm now sat wiping my hands and feet with wet wipes , husband looked at me and said you should weigh yourself I think you have scrubbed away a few pounds ????


He has great wit.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> I know what you mean - our Alan (DS#1) turns *40* at the end of August.....no idea how that happened so quickly! :sm03: :sm09:


Our number 1 son turned 40last year....so strange to have a 40 year old! I remember well turning 40 myself..... was so strange thinking of myself as past my youth and heading into middle age! Now my kids are moving there....times moves along doesn't it?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> Today we sailed from Rudesheim to Koblenz through the Rhine Gorge which was really spectacular with dozens of castles and fortresses along the way. Up to now it has been quite industrialised, but today it was really beautiful. Tomorrow we go to Cologne.


Gorgeous country! And don't you look all nice and relaxed! Enjoy!!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Here too, it rained a couple times during the night, but this morning dawned sunny and everything green, it's to rain this afternoon/night again, so I fed all the plants this morning so that it will get watered in when the rain hits. Have knitting this afternoon.
> It would be perfect, wouldn't have to water the rest of summer. :sm24:


I wish we would get some rain too....I'm envious of you! It's not even 10 a.m. yet and already 93! I did manage to get in a good hours worth of gardening....now to get motivated and get some things done around here....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband just made me laugh , had a problem this morning after the very heavy rain and flooding last night the drain at the bottom of our drive and the one opposite at the bottom of neighbours drive didn't cope with all the water and over flowed with sewage really thick yuk , we were out there hours cleaning it all up , the men are coming out first thing to clear out the drains , I showered and showered, scrubbed and scrubbed , and I'm now sat wiping my hands and feet with wet wipes , husband looked at me and said you should weigh yourself I think you have scrubbed away a few pounds ????


Yuck! and if losing weight was only that easy....????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Today we sailed from Rudesheim to Koblenz through the Rhine Gorge which was really spectacular with dozens of castles and fortresses along the way. Up to now it has been quite industrialised, but today it was really beautiful. Tomorrow we go to Cologne.


Lovely pictures Kate, you look very relaxed sitting there


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband just made me laugh , had a problem this morning after the very heavy rain and flooding last night the drain at the bottom of our drive and the one opposite at the bottom of neighbours drive didn't cope with all the water and over flowed with sewage really thick yuk , we were out there hours cleaning it all up , the men are coming out first thing to clear out the drains , I showered and showered, scrubbed and scrubbed , and I'm now sat wiping my hands and feet with wet wipes , husband looked at me and said you should weigh yourself I think you have scrubbed away a few pounds ????


LOL!! I can't say I blame you though, that's so gross, and you don't want any of it left on your skin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David is playing with the idea of going with Marla and I to Ohio, and he wondered if any of the DH's that are going, would want to throw together and do a day on Lake Eerie on a fishing charter. Just testing the waters to see if anyone is interested, otherwise, he'll stick to the rivers and creeks if he goes. You know my husband, he has a one track mind, lots of tributaries, but one track and it all leads to fishing. LOL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No rest for the wicked????????DH is in a panic to get the haying done. He wasn't feeling well enough to do anything last week & with the bike trip delayed by the weather it was already getting late


Hope the weather holds out till all the haying is done


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David just hung up, after being on the phone for 1hr 9m 45s, so now I can do my yoga. lol
See you all later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David is playing with the idea of going with Marla and I to Ohio, and he wondered if any of the DH's that are going, would want to throw together and do a day on Lake Eerie on a fishing charter. Just testing the waters to see if anyone is interested, otherwise, he'll stick to the rivers and creeks if he goes. You know my husband, he has a one track mind, lots of tributaries, but one track and it all leads to fishing. LOL!


I'll check with DH and Dawn's DH. Sounds like a grand idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That would be so cool!!!


It would!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband just made me laugh , had a problem this morning after the very heavy rain and flooding last night the drain at the bottom of our drive and the one opposite at the bottom of neighbours drive didn't cope with all the water and over flowed with sewage really thick yuk , we were out there hours cleaning it all up , the men are coming out first thing to clear out the drains , I showered and showered, scrubbed and scrubbed , and I'm now sat wiping my hands and feet with wet wipes , husband looked at me and said you should weigh yourself I think you have scrubbed away a few pounds ????


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David is playing with the idea of going with Marla and I to Ohio, and he wondered if any of the DH's that are going, would want to throw together and do a day on Lake Eerie on a fishing charter. Just testing the waters to see if anyone is interested, otherwise, he'll stick to the rivers and creeks if he goes. You know my husband, he has a one track mind, lots of tributaries, but one track and it all leads to fishing. LOL!


It would be great if David came! I won't know until the last minute wether M will be going or not.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Yuck! and if losing weight was only that easy....????


Think I would have to spend about a week under the shower ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but who is going to buy the ticket? --- sam



darowil said:


> 1 kilo a day! I think we need to send Sam as sharing our excess kilos hasn't worked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful piece of pottery. it will be interesting to see how you arrange flowers in it. --- sam



TNS said:


> And in Guernsey I paid £1.34 last week, but ours also covers the road tax, which is a great idea as then you pay according to how much you drive.
> 
> On a different topic, I bought an interesting vase in a charity shop, and it's turned out to be a Betty Selby, Arizona indigenous potter


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - great fun. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Poirot is better than just about everything. lol :sm04:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he does have a funny bone. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Husband just made me laugh , had a problem this morning after the very heavy rain and flooding last night the drain at the bottom of our drive and the one opposite at the bottom of neighbours drive didn't cope with all the water and over flowed with sewage really thick yuk , we were out there hours cleaning it all up , the men are coming out first thing to clear out the drains , I showered and showered, scrubbed and scrubbed , and I'm now sat wiping my hands and feet with wet wipes , husband looked at me and said you should weigh yourself I think you have scrubbed away a few pounds ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Offered E some afternoon tea and suggested fruit. So she went to the box I keep food for them in. I said not a pouch (hold fruit purees long term and unrefrigerated) we will keep them for going out. Meaning some other day. Anyway near time for Daddy to come she said "can we go out now?" I guess so we go to the park, so she said pouch. She clearly thought I meant later today which was reasonable so we got a pouch.
> The she was saying will we go in the car? Will I get in the pusher? And I kept saying no we are just going across the road as Daddy is coming soon. After a few attempts to explain she suddenly said "are we going to your park?". We have a small park across the road from us which is clearly our park. Last week we couldn't have our picnic there so now I know why- it isn't going anywhere it is a part of Grandmas place!


Well it all makes total logical good sense once it's explained :sm06: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll check with DH and Dawn's DH. Sounds like a grand idea.


 :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Today we sailed from Rudesheim to Koblenz through the Rhine Gorge which was really spectacular with dozens of castles and fortresses along the way. Up to now it has been quite industrialised, but today it was really beautiful. Tomorrow we go to Cologne.


Looks wonderful Kate. We had a school trip on the Rhein many years ago, and I remember Cologne, especially the cathedral, also Mansheim(?) and Boppard and Lorelei. The boat (barge) was Dutch, and we had what in those days seemed very odd breakfasts, lots of bread and meats and sprinkles we were seriously told were chocolate ants! :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as he is doing catch and release. i would not eat fish caught in the Maumee. maybe he will be talked into a day of pawn shop shopping. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> David is playing with the idea of going with Marla and I to Ohio, and he wondered if any of the DH's that are going, would want to throw together and do a day on Lake Eerie on a fishing charter. Just testing the waters to see if anyone is interested, otherwise, he'll stick to the rivers and creeks if he goes. You know my husband, he has a one track mind, lots of tributaries, but one track and it all leads to fishing. LOL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is for david. --- sam

http://www.google.com/search?q=fishing%20charters%20on%20lake%20erie&oq=fishing+charteers+on+lake+erie&aqs=chrome..69i57.11447j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&npsic=0&rflfq=1&rlha=0&rllag=41500168,-82872560,22816&tbm=lcl&rldimm=1747840045552508756&ved=0ahUKEwiP0Jqn3KbcAhUG6oMKHfxPCWkQvS4IhQEwAQ&rldoc=1&tbs=lrf:!2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:1#rlfi=hd:;si:1747840045552508756;mv:!1m3!1d406721.6602509608!2d-81.73659534999999!3d41.763394!2m3!1f0!2f0!3f0!3m2!1i672!2i205!4f13.1;tbs:lrf:!2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:1



Poledra65 said:


> David is playing with the idea of going with Marla and I to Ohio, and he wondered if any of the DH's that are going, would want to throw together and do a day on Lake Eerie on a fishing charter. Just testing the waters to see if anyone is interested, otherwise, he'll stick to the rivers and creeks if he goes. You know my husband, he has a one track mind, lots of tributaries, but one track and it all leads to fishing. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It would be great if David came! I won't know until the last minute wether M will be going or not.


It would, we decided to go to Grand Canyon in September, so he'll have the slow time end of June that he could take a week off. They can have up to 6 people, so can add at the last minute, they just add the fee for that person, if he does and wants to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> but who is going to buy the ticket? --- sam


 :sm04: We could do a Fund Sam page.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree - great fun. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Looks wonderful Kate. We had a school trip on the Rhein many years ago, and I remember Cologne, especially the cathedral, also Mansheim(?) and Boppard and Lorelei. The boat (barge) was Dutch, and we had what in those days seemed very odd breakfasts, lots of bread and meats and sprinkles we were seriously told were chocolate ants! :sm06:


 :sm06: Well, I guess it's added protein, but did you eat the "ants"?


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

marking my spot


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> as long as he is doing catch and release. i would not eat fish caught in the Maumee. maybe he will be talked into a day of pawn shop shopping. --- sam


Lol, yes, he'd only do catch and release, no way to safely keep them to transport them home, now the ones on Lake Eerie, he'd probably keep. 
He would definitely go pawn shop hopping, if he thinks there might be a fly rod to be had. :sm04: :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is for david. --- sam
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=fishing%20charters%20on%20lake%20erie&oq=fishing+charteers+on+lake+erie&aqs=chrome..69i57.11447j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&npsic=0&rflfq=1&rlha=0&rllag=41500168,-82872560,22816&tbm=lcl&rldimm=1747840045552508756&ved=0ahUKEwiP0Jqn3KbcAhUG6oMKHfxPCWkQvS4IhQEwAQ&rldoc=1&tbs=lrf:!2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:1#rlfi=hd:;si:1747840045552508756;mv:!1m3!1d406721.6602509608!2d-81.73659534999999!3d41.763394!2m3!1f0!2f0!3f0!3m2!1i672!2i205!4f13.1;tbs:lrf:!2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:1


I'll forward it too him, thank you. 
:sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I paid $3.03 a gallon over the weekend.


Ours is almost $5/gallon. :sm14:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> David is playing with the idea of going with Marla and I to Ohio, and he wondered if any of the DH's that are going, would want to throw together and do a day on Lake Eerie on a fishing charter. Just testing the waters to see if anyone is interested, otherwise, he'll stick to the rivers and creeks if he goes. You know my husband, he has a one track mind, lots of tributaries, but one track and it all leads to fishing. LOL!


There are worse things to get hooked on!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is a beautiful piece of pottery. it will be interesting to see how you arrange flowers in it. --- sam


Probably just let it display my dust bunnies :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.daringgourmet.com/how-to-make-preserved-lemons-moroccan-middle-eastern-cooking/
> 
> I saw them do this on a cooking show and saved it as something I want to do someday.


Very interesting. I've bookmarked this for the future.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: Well, I guess it's added protein, but did you eat the "ants"?


Yes, as we didn't believe them


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> There are worse things to get hooked on!


Lol! Yes, there are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, as we didn't believe them


LOL!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


I hope this will put an end to your DH's discomfort.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> And in Guernsey I paid £1.34 last week, but ours also covers the road tax, which is a great idea as then you pay according to how much you drive.
> 
> On a different topic, I bought an interesting vase in a charity shop, and it's turned out to be a Betty Selby, Arizona indigenous potter


It's beautiful. I wonder how it came to be in your area.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Today we sailed from Rudesheim to Koblenz through the Rhine Gorge which was really spectacular with dozens of castles and fortresses along the way. Up to now it has been quite industrialised, but today it was really beautiful. Tomorrow we go to Cologne.


It looks like a beautiful trip and you look so comfortable.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I found Maryanne turning 30 to be worse than me reaching any milestone! Happy Birthday to your DS.


My baby will be 52 next month! That makes me feel about 100!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> She's got a long go ahead of her with lots of counseling.


And it's not all straight progress. There's a lot of two steps forward and one back but if you can look back at a month ago and see progress, your heading in the right direction. I hope you enjoy your time together.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Today we sailed from Rudesheim to Koblenz through the Rhine Gorge which was really spectacular with dozens of castles and fortresses along the way. Up to now it has been quite industrialised, but today it was really beautiful. Tomorrow we go to Cologne.


It looks lovely. That's just how I imagined Luxembourg when we went there years ago. I was so disappointed when I found it was all industrial. :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

TNS said:


> Looks wonderful Kate. We had a school trip on the Rhein many years ago, and I remember Cologne, especially the cathedral, also Mansheim(?) and Boppard and Lorelei. The boat (barge) was Dutch, and we had what in those days seemed very odd breakfasts, lots of bread and meats and sprinkles we were seriously told were chocolate ants! :sm06:


???? love they told you it was ants.... it's actually a common Dutch condiment to put on bread...little chocolate pieces, we always thought they looked like mouse turds...maybe chocolate covered ants is better.... There is also something similar and is just colored sugar bits. We had those occasionally but especially was important to have on the queens birthday...no idea why! And yes, slices of bread with either cheese or meat was/is pretty common....haven't been back for years so I'm sure things might have changed!
Edit to add the colored ones were called muisjes or little mice - again, no idea why! ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband just made me laugh , had a problem this morning after the very heavy rain and flooding last night the drain at the bottom of our drive and the one opposite at the bottom of neighbours drive didn't cope with all the water and over flowed with sewage really thick yuk , we were out there hours cleaning it all up , the men are coming out first thing to clear out the drains , I showered and showered, scrubbed and scrubbed , and I'm now sat wiping my hands and feet with wet wipes , husband looked at me and said you should weigh yourself I think you have scrubbed away a few pounds ????


Yuk. You must have had really heavy rain. I hope the men have been today and cleared the drains, you don't need any more overflows like that.
Still no sign of any rain here.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lin, lovely pottery. Googled her and it seems worth $32. She is from Colorado.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been getting close too 200 emails a day. a lot of them i never signed up for. enough is enough - i went through the emails i have and unsubscribed a bunch. i just went through my emails and all i have are recipe sites - suits me fine. --- sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> It's beautiful. I wonder how it came to be in your area.


Re. Arizona pottery
I can only think it was a souvenir or gift from someone's trip to USA many years ago. It's from the 1960's


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Re. Arizona pottery
> I can only think it was a souvenir or gift from someone's trip to USA many years ago. It's from the 1960's


That's what I though, it's very nice. The place where I used to do ceramics had some very nice soithwestern molds


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, hope the drains got cleared, what a mess. I’d be scrubbing until my skin came off too

Margaret, hope E’s ear is better soon.

Kate, glad you are having fun but I don’t think I’d want a vacation where I gained 1 kg/ day, I’d have to waddle off the boat???????? glad you are having a good time.

It’s really hot here today, 29C/84F, I worked outside all morning. I found enough raspberries to have a bowl for lunch, I love raspberries. 
I just ran into town to do a few errands & now I’m trying to gather the ambition to make the jelly roll????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Interesting reading the different prices for petrol. Luckily I only need to fill up every 3 weeks or so, which is quite economic. Stu has been going down 
south of here and filling up at the cheaper rate. This morning is better and no rain so have done battle with the weeds out back in the rose garden.
Lots of muddy clay to deal with so needed a fair bit of elbow grease swinging the hoe to get it done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I don't know since I always just use sea salt....have a daughter highly allergic to corn and they use corn for anti caking so I just never have it in the house....


I am fairly certain it is best without the Iodine- we have Iodine added to our table Salt because of a high incidence otherwise of Goitre.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So expensive! Yes, it sure does add up quickly!


That is for real!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Kate your trip looks fantastic, say hello from me to the cathedral in Cologne as you cruise past. 
Lin your little vase is a wonderful find, well done you!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Lin, lovely pottery. Googled her and it seems worth $32. She is from Colorado.


Well I definitely got a bargain then! Thanks for the info, I couldn't find much about her, only lots of pots she had made and decorated. Just got 
Betty Selby of Desert Pueblo Pottery in Phoenix, AZ 
But no idea whether she is still alive and working. As it's a 1960's pot, I did wonder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband just made me laugh , had a problem this morning after the very heavy rain and flooding last night the drain at the bottom of our drive and the one opposite at the bottom of neighbours drive didn't cope with all the water and over flowed with sewage really thick yuk , we were out there hours cleaning it all up , the men are coming out first thing to clear out the drains , I showered and showered, scrubbed and scrubbed , and I'm now sat wiping my hands and feet with wet wipes , husband looked at me and said you should weigh yourself I think you have scrubbed away a few pounds ????


Oh boy! If only!!!!!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Brrrr way too cold in SE Qld this morning. Thank goodness the company supplied an efficient winter jacket.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Re. Arizona pottery
> I can only think it was a souvenir or gift from someone's trip to USA many years ago. It's from the 1960's


However it came to be there, it's a lovely piece.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what I though, it's very nice. The place where I used to do ceramics had some very nice soithwestern molds


Ceramics studios have mostly disappeared but there is one here. I've often thought I should go back to it. On the other hand, I should sew my WIP's together. :sm12:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brrrr way too cold in SE Qld this morning. Thank goodness the company supplied an efficient winter jacket.


You are really bundled up. I hope you're warm enough.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I did, not long enough, had to go back to bed after sending David back out on the road, but no toot-toots, I was dreaming that I was at Caren's and she had ALL the boys, grands and sons, at her house, it was a hoot. lol


I was so tired, I didn't dream at all. I slept straight through 8 hours. Don't know if DH got up or not, didn't care, I needed my sleep after a hard day. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad that no one will come keep DH company while you run errands or do some other things that you want/need to get done.
> LOL! He worked hard, checking on you. :sm23:


Sure he thought he was more exhausted than I was. 
That was good thinking as I think he must have slept through the night as I sure did. LOL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brrrr way too cold in SE Qld this morning. Thank goodness the company supplied an efficient winter jacket.


I'm sure you are the envy of others with that warm scarf to add to the outfit.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Our number 1 son turned 40last year....so strange to have a 40 year old! I remember well turning 40 myself..... was so strange thinking of myself as past my youth and heading into middle age! Now my kids are moving there....times moves along doesn't it?


Our #1 child DD turned 40 last month. She has attitude and independence, so does not make me feel old or older.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David just hung up, after being on the phone for 1hr 9m 45s, so now I can do my yoga. lol
> See you all later.


Sounds like he is in love . . . . . . :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Midnight and I'm wide awake , would have thought after being up half of last night that I'd be asleep by now but no my mind has decided to go round in circles , hate when it does that , maybe someone should invent an on/ off button , it sure would come in handy right about now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Tami (and others) as this will be a long process. Today was really good with her. We made two kinds of body butter, one with cocoa butter & coconut oil and the other using shea butter, coconut butter & jojoba butter. She scented the coco butter one with Geranium EO and the other one with Rose EO. She seemed to really enjoy herself. Her oldest sister (Mya) came around 5:30 to pick her up and we ordered pizza and the two of them ate with us. Tomorrow Mya is coming over to make soap and Ellie wants to come one day next week and make lip balm and maybe some lotion bars. Lots of smiles.


tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad her situation is improving. She is still in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are right about that! He's such a *(&% selfish SOB! If anything he adds to her issues.


Poledra65 said:


> Good that she's in counseling now and moving forward. I don't imagine that her dad is helping any, poor kid.
> Hugs for all.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Good day in the neighborhood. 5 guys showed up around 8. Issac introduced me to all his workers. 3 Big dump truck loads of junk wood etc piled high out today. Weeds mostly gone. Lots of bare planting space. My friend got his wife and went out shopping for plants, gave me a call and I met her at the store with DH as he gets a Veteran's discount, which helps some. Piled it all in my Camry along with her and met him back here. By then it was pouring hard and he wants to place all the plants during the rain so that the guys can plant them before mulching tomorrow. Taking way less time than he figured. So, maybe I'll do alright. Tired still from yesterday. Went to Fiber Arts and felted a gnome today, as she said that she would bring everything I needed and I could just relax. Need to still throw dinner together of left overs. I will check in later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! I just read this to Brantley and he said "possibly!" Now getting him to really commit....only time will tell.


Poledra65 said:


> David is playing with the idea of going with Marla and I to Ohio, and he wondered if any of the DH's that are going, would want to throw together and do a day on Lake Eerie on a fishing charter. Just testing the waters to see if anyone is interested, otherwise, he'll stick to the rivers and creeks if he goes. You know my husband, he has a one track mind, lots of tributaries, but one track and it all leads to fishing. LOL!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lin, Here is a bio
http://www.blackhillsfuneralhome.com/memsol.cgi?user_id=1821999

She died in 2016..


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, raspberries, yum. Hoping to get to Napa before they are all gone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearls Girls said:


> preserved lemons, lemon meringue pie and lemon curd wow, they are making my mouth water. I wonder how many at the tea party have lemon something this week?


I am thinking about making fish with lemon tomorrow evening. Not sure yet as I ended up not cooking tonight so might make that meal tomorrow evening.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami (and others) as this will be a long process. Today was really good with her. We made two kinds of body butter, one with cocoa butter & coconut oil and the other using shea butter, coconut butter & jojoba butter. She scented the coco butter one with Geranium EO and the other one with Rose EO. She seemed to really enjoy herself. Her oldest sister (Mya) came around 5:30 to pick her up and we ordered pizza and the two of them ate with us. Tomorrow Mya is coming over to make soap and Ellie wants to come one day next week and make lip balm and maybe some lotion bars. Lots of smiles.


What a blessing that it is summer and you could spend an entire day together making soaps, talking and laughing. I think it is neat that she is looking forward to coming next week to make different things with you. She is learning new skills as well as enjoying time with family! We had pizza tonight as well. I am trying to get some laundry and dishes done tonight so the boys ordered the pizzas and picked them up. Dishes are caught up but not the laundry.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brrrr way too cold in SE Qld this morning. Thank goodness the company supplied an efficient winter jacket.


Seems strange to see u all bundled up! But of course you are in the middle of winter. Hard to fathom cold right now...it's 105 here again today with a stiff breeze which is drying everything out! Fire danger very high!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami (and others) as this will be a long process. Today was really good with her. We made two kinds of body butter, one with cocoa butter & coconut oil and the other using shea butter, coconut butter & jojoba butter. She scented the coco butter one with Geranium EO and the other one with Rose EO. She seemed to really enjoy herself. Her oldest sister (Mya) came around 5:30 to pick her up and we ordered pizza and the two of them ate with us. Tomorrow Mya is coming over to make soap and Ellie wants to come one day next week and make lip balm and maybe some lotion bars. Lots of smiles.


Good she had a great time and had dinner with you.... and a new skill she's learning to boot....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good day in the neighborhood. 5 guys showed up around 8. Issac introduced me to all his workers. 3 Big dump truck loads of junk wood etc piled high out today. Weeds mostly gone. Lots of bare planting space. My friend got his wife and went out shopping for plants, gave me a call and I met her at the store with DH as he gets a Veteran's discount, which helps some. Piled it all in my Camry along with her and met him back here. By then it was pouring hard and he wants to place all the plants during the rain so that the guys can plant them before mulching tomorrow. Taking way less time than he figured. So, maybe I'll do alright. Tired still from yesterday. Went to Fiber Arts and felted a gnome today, as she said that she would bring everything I needed and I could just relax. Need to still throw dinner together of left overs. I will check in later.


Wow a lot got done today! Having 5 guys show up sure makes a difference!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brrrr way too cold in SE Qld this morning. Thank goodness the company supplied an efficient winter jacket.


And thank goodness you are able to knit yourself nice warm scarves to keep your neck warm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I was so tired, I didn't dream at all. I slept straight through 8 hours. Don't know if DH got up or not, didn't care, I needed my sleep after a hard day. :sm02:


Lol, you deserved a good uninterrupted nights sleep. He probably slept good too, if he thinks he worked really hard, not a bad thing. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sure he thought he was more exhausted than I was.
> That was good thinking as I think he must have slept through the night as I sure did. LOL


Lol, well if he was sleeping, he was staying out of trouble, just like when the kids were little. :sm04:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie...I am delighted to know that the time at the hospital was well worth the trip. No wonder he was still miserable. Hopefully there won't be any more problems.

Kate...I am enjoying your journeys.

Darowil...I hope E is feeling better soon.

I am sure there is more I was going to comment on but I cannot remember as I am getting tired. I had to put in a call to my doctor today as she didn't call in a refill for my thyroid medicine and I was to run out over the weekend. I asked the pharmacy if I should just use the lower dose I was taking before January. Fortunately the pharmacy was willing to give me a four day supply to give me time to contact the doctor. I didn't have any problem with the nurse today. She immediately called in enough to give me time for my next appointment with the doctor next month. They might do another lab on thyroid before I see the doctor. I already have a lab order waiting to do in the next few weeks anyway. I have been having lab draws every 3 months and doctor visits every 3 months. I was in bad shape in January so close monitoring right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sounds like he is in love . . . . . . :sm02:


Or just bored... :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Midnight and I'm wide awake , would have thought after being up half of last night that I'd be asleep by now but no my mind has decided to go round in circles , hate when it does that , maybe someone should invent an on/ off button , it sure would come in handy right about now


I hate when that happens, doesn't happen often to me, but it's irritating as heck when it does.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami (and others) as this will be a long process. Today was really good with her. We made two kinds of body butter, one with cocoa butter & coconut oil and the other using shea butter, coconut butter & jojoba butter. She scented the coco butter one with Geranium EO and the other one with Rose EO. She seemed to really enjoy herself. Her oldest sister (Mya) came around 5:30 to pick her up and we ordered pizza and the two of them ate with us. Tomorrow Mya is coming over to make soap and Ellie wants to come one day next week and make lip balm and maybe some lotion bars. Lots of smiles.


That's great! Maybe she just needs some serious Grandma time mixed in with her counseling. :sm24: 
Hi Mya!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are right about that! He's such a *(&% selfish SOB! If anything he adds to her issues.


Yep, sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good day in the neighborhood. 5 guys showed up around 8. Issac introduced me to all his workers. 3 Big dump truck loads of junk wood etc piled high out today. Weeds mostly gone. Lots of bare planting space. My friend got his wife and went out shopping for plants, gave me a call and I met her at the store with DH as he gets a Veteran's discount, which helps some. Piled it all in my Camry along with her and met him back here. By then it was pouring hard and he wants to place all the plants during the rain so that the guys can plant them before mulching tomorrow. Taking way less time than he figured. So, maybe I'll do alright. Tired still from yesterday. Went to Fiber Arts and felted a gnome today, as she said that she would bring everything I needed and I could just relax. Need to still throw dinner together of left overs. I will check in later.


That's fabulous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! I just read this to Brantley and he said "possibly!" Now getting him to really commit....only time will tell.


LOL!!! David has to commit yet also. :sm23:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

We had burrito bowls again w/chicken. I have turned away from beans with hot dogs as the dogs are all chemicals, which I have decide to avoid. Ha, Ha, I hope that I don't put the hot dog companies out of business.LOL
Just finished June 9 minutes of our quilt guild. It is my last job as Secretary as I've done a 3 year stint.
I went to send them off and can't even figure out how to send them, I'm so tired. Well tomorrow is another day.
I need to get up early and dig out some pink astilbe from where it is hidden behind the lemon Balm and sage. May need to dig from back yard to the front. I'm going to take some potentilla to the back to get it to hold back a hill. I got rid of most of the Bishop weed that naturally came up. Just one little patch that I will continue to eradicate. Going to bed early tonight. DH usually wants to stay up until 12 or 1. and back awake at 5 or 6. Of course he sleeps sitting up most of the day on the couch. Me I'm about doing housework, gardening, taking care of chicken's, laundry & errands.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all i could find was listings of her pottery - even found a picture of your pot. i couldn't find anything resembling a bio of any kind. she sure made some lovely pots, 
--- sam



TNS said:


> Well I definitely got a bargain then! Thanks for the info, I couldn't find much about her, only lots of pots she had made and decorated. Just got
> Betty Selby of Desert Pueblo Pottery in Phoenix, AZ
> But no idea whether she is still alive and working. As it's a 1960's pot, I did wonder.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I am glad that your GD is having so much fun making "potions". Positive motivation for getting ahead. 
I would like to come and mess around also. You make it all sound like much fun. 
I'm still shaking from overexerting muscles yesterday.
Just got the book "Into the Raging Sea" by Rachel Slade. So think after I get more plants out tomorrow, I'll read. Today I had trouble even felting couldn't do very fast.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

PearlsGirls, tired just reading about your gay. Hope you get good nights sleep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture - you look as snug as a bug in a rug. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Brrrr way too cold in SE Qld this morning. Thank goodness the company supplied an efficient winter jacket.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> PearlsGirls, tired just reading about your gay. Hope you get good nights sleep.


I saved my self 3-400 dollars that I then put into plants.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> We had burrito bowls again w/chicken. I have turned away from beans with hot dogs as the dogs are all chemicals, which I have decide to avoid. Ha, Ha, I hope that I don't put the hot dog companies out of business.LOL
> Just finished June 9 minutes of our quilt guild. It is my last job as Secretary as I've done a 3 year stint.
> I went to send them off and can't even figure out how to send them, I'm so tired. Well tomorrow is another day.
> I need to get up early and dig out some pink astilbe from where it is hidden behind the lemon Balm and sage. May need to dig from back yard to the front. I'm going to take some potentilla to the back to get it to hold back a hill. I got rid of most of the Bishop weed that naturally came up. Just one little patch that I will continue to eradicate. Going to bed early tonight. DH usually wants to stay up until 12 or 1. and back awake at 5 or 6. Of course he sleeps sitting up most of the day on the couch. Me I'm about doing housework, gardening, taking care of chicken's, laundry & errands.


Goodness of course you are tired! Hope you sleep well again tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami (and others) as this will be a long process. Today was really good with her. We made two kinds of body butter, one with cocoa butter & coconut oil and the other using shea butter, coconut butter & jojoba butter. She scented the coco butter one with Geranium EO and the other one with Rose EO. She seemed to really enjoy herself. Her oldest sister (Mya) came around 5:30 to pick her up and we ordered pizza and the two of them ate with us. Tomorrow Mya is coming over to make soap and Ellie wants to come one day next week and make lip balm and maybe some lotion bars. Lots of smiles.


Sounds like fun, wish I could join you. I finally found some lye today, at the lumber yard of all places. Now I just need my amazon order to arrive & I can try this adventure ????

I've been making lotion bars for Christmas gifts for a few years now. I came home from the bike trip my lips were so incredibly chapped & peeling & ive been using my lotion bars on my lips, it works great. I think I will put some in tubes for this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are right about that! He's such a *(&% selfish SOB! If anything he adds to her issues.


Sorry to hear he's making matters worse


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> We had burrito bowls again w/chicken. I have turned away from beans with hot dogs as the dogs are all chemicals, which I have decide to avoid. Ha, Ha, I hope that I don't put the hot dog companies out of business.LOL
> Just finished June 9 minutes of our quilt guild. It is my last job as Secretary as I've done a 3 year stint.
> I went to send them off and can't even figure out how to send them, I'm so tired. Well tomorrow is another day.
> I need to get up early and dig out some pink astilbe from where it is hidden behind the lemon Balm and sage. May need to dig from back yard to the front. I'm going to take some potentilla to the back to get it to hold back a hill. I got rid of most of the Bishop weed that naturally came up. Just one little patch that I will continue to eradicate. Going to bed early tonight. DH usually wants to stay up until 12 or 1. and back awake at 5 or 6. Of course he sleeps sitting up most of the day on the couch. Me I'm about doing housework, gardening, taking care of chicken's, laundry & errands.


Looked up bishops weed it's what we know as gout weed out here...horrible stuff!! It was in the front of the house when we moved here over 10 years ago. Just yesterday saw a sprig trying to make a comeback. Really dislike that stuff!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

We have been discussing a few things regarding our Wills and who will become our beneficiaries. 
As we have no children, we need to look to nieces nephews cousins and friends. We know what we want done re Wills, so
will update them. That has lead me to sit down and figure out who will receive my jewellery collection. I have 8 recipients
in mind, and some will get a few items soon I think. I reckon it will be nice to give them away before my demise. Hopefully many years away! 
5 are relatives and 3 are our adopted family members. I will write a list so whoever is executor of our estate knows who items go to. 
After the debacle over SILs estate, we want to get it watertight for our own affairs. Not that we will be there lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...I am delighted to know that the time at the hospital was well worth the trip. No wonder he was still miserable. Hopefully there won't be any more problems.
> 
> Kate...I am enjoying your journeys.
> 
> ...


I hope you get your thyroid sorted out soon, it can really raise havoc with everything. Mine was out of sorts but seems to be good now, hope it stays that way as I was really sick of feeling crappy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Looked up bishops weed it's what we know as gout weed out here...horrible stuff!! It was in the front of the house when we moved here over 10 years ago. Just yesterday saw a sprig trying to make a comeback. Really dislike that stuff!


I have something in my flower bed that looks like it but it's not invasive but maybe my winters keep it under control


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...I am delighted to know that the time at the hospital was well worth the trip. No wonder he was still miserable. Hopefully there won't be any more problems.
> 
> Kate...I am enjoying your journeys.
> 
> ...


Hopefully everything will level out so that you don't have any more issues, for at least quite a while, good that the pharmacy and nurse got everything taken care of to get you through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> I saved my self 3-400 dollars that I then put into plants.


That is not a small amount saved, and it looks much better as plants in your yard, than in someone else's pocket. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have been discussing a few things regarding our Wills and who will become our beneficiaries.
> As we have no children, we need to look to nieces nephews cousins and friends. We know what we want done re Wills, so
> will update them. That has lead me to sit down and figure out who will receive my jewellery collection. I have 8 recipients
> in mind, and some will get a few items soon I think. I reckon it will be nice to give them away before my demise. Hopefully many years away!
> ...


Yes, good idea to update and get everything set in stone, so to speak, avoids a lot of issues later on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> all i could find was listings of her pottery - even found a picture of your pot. i couldn't find anything resembling a bio of any kind. she sure made some lovely pots,
> --- sam


She's done some nice things. 
There are the similar style ones I did at ceramics . The flower pot is my own design & done with "sand" paint, it's gritty, the Christmas cactus is so big you can't see it very well. The photo with the first one is DHs grandpa standing proudly in front of his homestead cabin in 1911


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, good idea to update and get everything set in stone, so to speak, avoids a lot of issues later on.


I have typed out the list, and will take photos of items so there are no mistakes. I feel good to have this pleasant task sorted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearl, you sure got lots done today, you must be worn right out, you will be glad when it’s all done.

Fan, good you are getting all your papers in order. We really need to update ours

I got the jelly rolls made, one with lemon filling& cool whip that will go home with DS when he brings GD later tonight & another with homemade Rasberry freezer jam & cool whip that I will keep for us, 1/2 will go in the freezer for later
I think I’ll knit for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of preserving lemons but I might try this. I made a lemon chicken dish once, sliced the lemons in the bottom of a cast iron frying pan then layer chicken breasts on top,then more lemons on top, can't remember what else was in it but it's was really good.
> 
> Happy birthday Damien, too bad about the ball game but they've had a good season.
> 
> ...


So glad the doctor took care of things and got the stones and shale out. Thinking shale must be rather like long shavings? I too hope this will be the very last time he has a problem.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, enjoyed pics.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*KayeJo*, just told Don about David's considering coming to KAP next year. He said that he and Bob Brackett would be glad to take him along on their pawnshop crawl. He assures me that there are usually lots of fishing rods *and* guitars to be found in the shops in the area in and around Defiance.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Today we sailed from Rudesheim to Koblenz through the Rhine Gorge which was really spectacular with dozens of castles and fortresses along the way. Up to now it has been quite industrialised, but today it was really beautiful. Tomorrow we go to Cologne.


When you go to Cologne you will go right by my apartment building. First you will see the Cathedral on the left and then ours will be the first hi-rise on the left, about a 10 min. walk along the river. It is a green and white building and we were the center apartment on the top floor. It is a strange building, rather like a triangle in the front. We had 2 balconies. Right across from it is an old restaurant that is hexagonal. It wasn't a restaurant any more, but the actress who plays Sissy, Romy Schneider, in all the German movies had a relative that ran it so she used to be seen there.

I love that part of the Rhine....the most beautiful river trip. Will you go all the way to Amsterdam?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> My eldest was 34 in January. My baby turns 31 on the 28th.


Mine is turning 50 this year. Yikes...He really is older than I think I am.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of being older, I’m so tired I’m achy, so signing off for the night and just had a sweet but all too short visit. I’m getting over the post herpetic neuralgia though and my thinking is actually clearer. Looking forward to some good days. Spoke to the uncle that I recently found in Toronto and he just got a letter that my other uncle I had been looking for last summer, died in October. If only we could have found him but he moved way up between Barrie and Orrillia. My last remaining uncle on that side of the family was so sad and mad that they didn’t contact him to let them know they had moved, that his nephew had died and that his last sibling was dying. If only they could have made up. They had a bad fight when their brother was murdered and they never talked again. I tried to comfort my uncle but I don’t think I was successful. I actually got dizzy talking with him when he told me about his death. So sad what grudges can do. Both did wrong things but it can never be made right now. I think that I found this uncle just on time. Now he actually went from having no family to having a huge family. I will try and bring up so many wonderful things and maybe have him focus on the good once he has grieved.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, thank you so much for the links and information. I will show DH. You are the best.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

All this chat re the ages of our children has reminded me of the fact that Susan is approaching her 43rd birthday in early November--which, of course, reminded me that Paula had turned 50yo this spring, in late April. Of course, Tim's turning 20 last Saturday really reminds me that time is flying by these days.

Off to bed soon. Y'all have a great time--wherever you are in your day.

Ohio Joy :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She's done some nice things.
> There are the similar style ones I did at ceramics . The flower pot is my own design & done with "sand" paint, it's gritty, the Christmas cactus is so big you can't see it very well. The photo with the first one is DHs grandpa standing proudly in front of his homestead cabin in 1911


Very cool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have typed out the list, and will take photos of items so there are no mistakes. I feel good to have this pleasant task sorted.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *KayeJo*, just told Don about David's considering coming to KAP next year. He said that he and Bob Brackett would be glad to take him along on their pawnshop crawl. He assures me that there are usually lots of fishing rods *and* guitars to be found in the shops in the area in and around Defiance.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Lol!!! I told David about the pawn shops and he said he wouldn't mind going, especially since they have fishing rods/reels. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am watching Miss Marple and they ordered seed cake, Jane asked if it was really seed cake, so I had to google it, seems it's a traditional British cake. 
So her is Julies, Mrs. Beaton's recipe, well from the Mrs. Beaton who's cookbook Julie uses I think. 
http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/mrs-beetons-victorian-seed-cake-a-very-good-seed-cake-286398
I think I'll make that one day soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of being older, I'm so tired I'm achy, so signing off for the night and just had a sweet but all too short visit. I'm getting over the post herpetic neuralgia though and my thinking is actually clearer. Looking forward to some good days. Spoke to the uncle that I recently found in Toronto and he just got a letter that my other uncle I had been looking for last summer, died in October. If only we could have found him but he moved way up between Barrie and Orrillia. My last remaining uncle on that side of the family was so sad and mad that they didn't contact him to let them know they had moved, that his nephew had died and that his last sibling was dying. If only they could have made up. They had a bad fight when their brother was murdered and they never talked again. I tried to comfort my uncle but I don't think I was successful. I actually got dizzy talking with him when he told me about his death. So sad what grudges can do. Both did wrong things but it can never be made right now. I think that I found this uncle just on time. Now he actually went from having no family to having a huge family. I will try and bring up so many wonderful things and maybe have him focus on the good once he has grieved.
> 
> Hugs to all.


So sorry about the passing of the other uncle, too bad that the brothers were not able to reconcile, or that you were able to meet him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> All this chat re the ages of our children has reminded me of the fact that Susan is approaching her 43rd birthday in early November--which, of course, reminded me that Paula had turned 50yo this spring, in late April. Of course, Tim's turning 20 last Saturday really reminds me that time is flying by these days.
> 
> Off to bed soon. Y'all have a great time--wherever you are in your day.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Seems that it was just yesterday that you were going to prom with him and that he graduated, the time is moving right along isn't it.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> My baby will be 52 next month! That makes me feel about 100!!


My oldest is 52 this year and her sister is 50 and then a son 46.
I feel older than dirt.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam, now that I am retired, I have started to do the same thing.
More time for knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Husband just made me laugh , had a problem this morning after the very heavy rain and flooding last night the drain at the bottom of our drive and the one opposite at the bottom of neighbours drive didn't cope with all the water and over flowed with sewage really thick yuk , we were out there hours cleaning it all up , the men are coming out first thing to clear out the drains , I showered and showered, scrubbed and scrubbed , and I'm now sat wiping my hands and feet with wet wipes , husband looked at me and said you should weigh yourself I think you have scrubbed away a few pounds ????


Yuck- wanting rain and now you get that with it. But what a shame we can't just wipe away the pounds.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> but who is going to buy the ticket? --- sam


Well we could all give a little to help and that should go a long way with all of us here :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So glad the doctor took care of things and got the stones and shale out. Thinking shale must be rather like long shavings? I too hope this will be the very last time he has a problem.


I was assuming shale was like the stuff in the bottom of your kettle but maybe not


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami (and others) as this will be a long process. Today was really good with her. We made two kinds of body butter, one with cocoa butter & coconut oil and the other using shea butter, coconut butter & jojoba butter. She scented the coco butter one with Geranium EO and the other one with Rose EO. She seemed to really enjoy herself. Her oldest sister (Mya) came around 5:30 to pick her up and we ordered pizza and the two of them ate with us. Tomorrow Mya is coming over to make soap and Ellie wants to come one day next week and make lip balm and maybe some lotion bars. Lots of smiles.


Sounds like a fun day. And yes a very slow path forward with some backward steps to be expected as well unfortunately. Just when you think things have settled down they step back again as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of being older, I'm so tired I'm achy, so signing off for the night and just had a sweet but all too short visit. I'm getting over the post herpetic neuralgia though and my thinking is actually clearer. Looking forward to some good days. Spoke to the uncle that I recently found in Toronto and he just got a letter that my other uncle I had been looking for last summer, died in October. If only we could have found him but he moved way up between Barrie and Orrillia. My last remaining uncle on that side of the family was so sad and mad that they didn't contact him to let them know they had moved, that his nephew had died and that his last sibling was dying. If only they could have made up. They had a bad fight when their brother was murdered and they never talked again. I tried to comfort my uncle but I don't think I was successful. I actually got dizzy talking with him when he told me about his death. So sad what grudges can do. Both did wrong things but it can never be made right now. I think that I found this uncle just on time. Now he actually went from having no family to having a huge family. I will try and bring up so many wonderful things and maybe have him focus on the good once he has grieved.
> 
> Hugs to all.


I hope you are feeling better after a good sleep.
I'm glad you found your uncle, too bad you didn't have a chance to reconnect with the other one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good day in the neighborhood. 5 guys showed up around 8. Issac introduced me to all his workers. 3 Big dump truck loads of junk wood etc piled high out today. Weeds mostly gone. Lots of bare planting space. My friend got his wife and went out shopping for plants, gave me a call and I met her at the store with DH as he gets a Veteran's discount, which helps some. Piled it all in my Camry along with her and met him back here. By then it was pouring hard and he wants to place all the plants during the rain so that the guys can plant them before mulching tomorrow. Taking way less time than he figured. So, maybe I'll do alright. Tired still from yesterday. Went to Fiber Arts and felted a gnome today, as she said that she would bring everything I needed and I could just relax. Need to still throw dinner together of left overs. I will check in later.


Garden work sounds like it is going really well. And has DH 'worked' hard again today?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> We have been discussing a few things regarding our Wills and who will become our beneficiaries.
> As we have no children, we need to look to nieces nephews cousins and friends. We know what we want done re Wills, so
> will update them. That has lead me to sit down and figure out who will receive my jewellery collection. I have 8 recipients
> in mind, and some will get a few items soon I think. I reckon it will be nice to give them away before my demise. Hopefully many years away!
> ...


My DS and I sat down with Mum earlier this year and worked out who was getting the main pieces of her jewellery. Some now and some when she goes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have typed out the list, and will take photos of items so there are no mistakes. I feel good to have this pleasant task sorted.


Just what we did- and Lucy put them all into one document with all the details and has sent me a copy as well so shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of being older, I'm so tired I'm achy, so signing off for the night and just had a sweet but all too short visit. I'm getting over the post herpetic neuralgia though and my thinking is actually clearer. Looking forward to some good days. Spoke to the uncle that I recently found in Toronto and he just got a letter that my other uncle I had been looking for last summer, died in October. If only we could have found him but he moved way up between Barrie and Orrillia. My last remaining uncle on that side of the family was so sad and mad that they didn't contact him to let them know they had moved, that his nephew had died and that his last sibling was dying. If only they could have made up. They had a bad fight when their brother was murdered and they never talked again. I tried to comfort my uncle but I don't think I was successful. I actually got dizzy talking with him when he told me about his death. So sad what grudges can do. Both did wrong things but it can never be made right now. I think that I found this uncle just on time. Now he actually went from having no family to having a huge family. I will try and bring up so many wonderful things and maybe have him focus on the good once he has grieved.
> 
> Hugs to all.


A shame you didn't manage to make contact with the other uncle- but at least you aren't wondering and trying to find him. And in the meantime you can enjoy your other uncle. I have no uncles or aunts left on either of my parents side. Mum is the only one in that generation left-well actually that isn't quite right. The family we were closest to as kids are actually Dads generation but more our age (indeed the youngest is 3 years younger than me).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami (and others) as this will be a long process. Today was really good with her. We made two kinds of body butter, one with cocoa butter & coconut oil and the other using shea butter, coconut butter & jojoba butter. She scented the coco butter one with Geranium EO and the other one with Rose EO. She seemed to really enjoy herself. Her oldest sister (Mya) came around 5:30 to pick her up and we ordered pizza and the two of them ate with us. Tomorrow Mya is coming over to make soap and Ellie wants to come one day next week and make lip balm and maybe some lotion bars. Lots of smiles.


Sounds like a fun time , glad there were lots of smiles


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good day in the neighborhood. 5 guys showed up around 8. Issac introduced me to all his workers. 3 Big dump truck loads of junk wood etc piled high out today. Weeds mostly gone. Lots of bare planting space. My friend got his wife and went out shopping for plants, gave me a call and I met her at the store with DH as he gets a Veteran's discount, which helps some. Piled it all in my Camry along with her and met him back here. By then it was pouring hard and he wants to place all the plants during the rain so that the guys can plant them before mulching tomorrow. Taking way less time than he figured. So, maybe I'll do alright. Tired still from yesterday. Went to Fiber Arts and felted a gnome today, as she said that she would bring everything I needed and I could just relax. Need to still throw dinner together of left overs. I will check in later.


Sounds like another busy day , hope the weather cooperates so the men can get everything done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She's done some nice things.
> There are the similar style ones I did at ceramics . The flower pot is my own design & done with "sand" paint, it's gritty, the Christmas cactus is so big you can't see it very well. The photo with the first one is DHs grandpa standing proudly in front of his homestead cabin in 1911


They are beautiful Bonnie


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Kate your trip looks fantastic, say hello from me to the cathedral in Cologne as you cruise past.
> Lin your little vase is a wonderful find, well done you!


Actually going to visit it in the next hour! I will pass on your regards (even if DH thinks I'm nuts!)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brrrr way too cold in SE Qld this morning. Thank goodness the company supplied an efficient winter jacket.


I didn't realise it ever got that cold in Queensland. The way we are at the moment I can't ever imagine having to wear a scarf again!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I didn't realise it ever got that cold in Queensland. The way we are at the moment I can't ever imagine having to wear a scarf again!!


I will remind you of this post when it grey windy wet and miserable ????but hopefully that will be not be for a few months, beautiful day up here again today ????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brrrr way too cold in SE Qld this morning. Thank goodness the company supplied an efficient winter jacket.


What an expressive photo! Stay cosy!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami (and others) as this will be a long process. Today was really good with her. We made two kinds of body butter, one with cocoa butter & coconut oil and the other using shea butter, coconut butter & jojoba butter. She scented the coco butter one with Geranium EO and the other one with Rose EO. She seemed to really enjoy herself. Her oldest sister (Mya) came around 5:30 to pick her up and we ordered pizza and the two of them ate with us. Tomorrow Mya is coming over to make soap and Ellie wants to come one day next week and make lip balm and maybe some lotion bars. Lots of smiles.


Lots of 'making' going on at yours! I'm sure it lifts the spirits to actually be producing something and your soaps and lotions sound (and must smell) wonderful


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Lin, Here is a bio
> http://www.blackhillsfuneralhome.com/memsol.cgi?user_id=1821999
> 
> She died in 2016..


Thanks for this. Wish there was a little more about her though....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She's done some nice things.
> There are the similar style ones I did at ceramics . The flower pot is my own design & done with "sand" paint, it's gritty, the Christmas cactus is so big you can't see it very well. The photo with the first one is DHs grandpa standing proudly in front of his homestead cabin in 1911


Thankyou Bonnie, these are beautiful! Is there anything you haven't mastered, craftwise?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of being older, I'm so tired I'm achy, so signing off for the night and just had a sweet but all too short visit. I'm getting over the post herpetic neuralgia though and my thinking is actually clearer. Looking forward to some good days. Spoke to the uncle that I recently found in Toronto and he just got a letter that my other uncle I had been looking for last summer, died in October. If only we could have found him but he moved way up between Barrie and Orrillia. My last remaining uncle on that side of the family was so sad and mad that they didn't contact him to let them know they had moved, that his nephew had died and that his last sibling was dying. If only they could have made up. They had a bad fight when their brother was murdered and they never talked again. I tried to comfort my uncle but I don't think I was successful. I actually got dizzy talking with him when he told me about his death. So sad what grudges can do. Both did wrong things but it can never be made right now. I think that I found this uncle just on time. Now he actually went from having no family to having a huge family. I will try and bring up so many wonderful things and maybe have him focus on the good once he has grieved.
> 
> Hugs to all.


It's so sad when siblings quarrel and don't make up in time, but I'm sure you will be his saving grace, at least linking him back into family he's only just discovered thru' you. Hugs back


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When you go to Cologne you will go right by my apartment building. First you will see the Cathedral on the left and then ours will be the first hi-rise on the left, about a 10 min. walk along the river. It is a green and white building and we were the center apartment on the top floor. It is a strange building, rather like a triangle in the front. We had 2 balconies. Right across from it is an old restaurant that is hexagonal. It wasn't a restaurant any more, but the actress who plays Sissy, Romy Schneider, in all the German movies had a relative that ran it so she used to be seen there.
> 
> I love that part of the Rhine....the most beautiful river trip. Will you go all the way to Amsterdam?


I'll look out for your apartment! Yes we finish the trip in Amsterdam and fly home from there - only just over an hour's flight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> All this chat re the ages of our children has reminded me of the fact that Susan is approaching her 43rd birthday in early November--which, of course, reminded me that Paula had turned 50yo this spring, in late April. Of course, Tim's turning 20 last Saturday really reminds me that time is flying by these days.
> 
> Off to bed soon. Y'all have a great time--wherever you are in your day.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Tim turning 20....WOW!!! What is Tim doing now? 
I know it is strange to find ourselves as old as we are but then the children being the ages we were yesterday. :sm06: It still amazes me how time changes as we age because the grandchildren are growing up in the blink of an eye. When I got on here they were little and now 2 are teenagers, one will be old enough to drive this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I am watching Miss Marple and they ordered seed cake, Jane asked if it was really seed cake, so I had to google it, seems it's a traditional British cake.
> So her is Julies, Mrs. Beaton's recipe, well from the Mrs. Beaton who's cookbook Julie uses I think.
> http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/mrs-beetons-victorian-seed-cake-a-very-good-seed-cake-286398
> I think I'll make that one day soon.


That certainly is a different cake. Thinking it is good but in a different way. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> A shame you didn't manage to make contact with the other uncle- but at least you aren't wondering and trying to find him. And in the meantime you can enjoy your other uncle. I have no uncles or aunts left on either of my parents side. Mum is the only one in that generation left-well actually that isn't quite right. The family we were closest to as kids are actually Dads generation but more our age (indeed the youngest is 3 years younger than me).


I've had no blood aunts or uncles left for several years but the wives of 2 uncles are still living, feels strange to be the older generation in the family. Since my parents were both the youngest in their families & were married 15 years before I was born many of my cousins are also gone & there children are older than me


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry about the passing of the other uncle, too bad that the brothers were not able to reconcile, or that you were able to meet him.


Thank you. I at least have memories of him (very handsome) from when I was a child and lived in Toronto and a few as a teenager but they were always fighting. My mom cut off all relations with them because they were so negative and although I understand that, I can't help myself with wanting to find them now that she is gone. While she was alive I was afraid they would ask for her phone# and I would have to tell them no. I also wanted to respect her wishes. I can see why now that I am in contact with my uncle. You don't have a conversation with him, you just listen and it is only negative and the same things over and over but I feel so badly for him. I just sent him a card saying I wanted to fill his life with positive things. He is the only one now. He asked me why in the world would I want to find my real father and I told him in the card that since I found him again, I don't feel that need any more and that he is the only one I have on that side of the family. I don't think I can change him, but perhaps it will give him something to talk about that isn't negative.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I didn't realise it ever got that cold in Queensland. The way we are at the moment I can't ever imagine having to wear a scarf again!!


I agree. When I ran to town yesterday a few were complaining about the heat, I said I won't complain as before we know it it will be -30 again????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thankyou Bonnie, these are beautiful! Is there anything you haven't mastered, craftwise?


Yes, lots of things. ????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> My oldest is 52 this year and her sister is 50 and then a son 46.
> I feel older than dirt.


Angelam and Grannypeg, you have me beat. Wasn't it just yesterday that we were that age. :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I at least have memories of him (very handsome) from when I was a child and lived in Toronto and a few as a teenager but they were always fighting. My mom cut off all relations with them because they were so negative and although I understand that, I can't help myself with wanting to find them now that she is gone. While she was alive I was afraid they would ask for her phone# and I would have to tell them no. I also wanted to respect her wishes. I can see why now that I am in contact with my uncle. You don't have a conversation with him, you just listen and it is only negative and the same things over and over but I feel so badly for him. I just sent him a card saying I wanted to fill his life with positive things. He is the only one now. He asked me why in the world would I want to find my real father and I told him in the card that since I found him again, I don't feel that need any more and that he is the only one I have on that side of the family. I don't think I can change him, but perhaps it will give him something to talk about that isn't negative.


I think it must be very hard to be the last of your generation, especially when it's a big family. I know my moms brother, Kathy's dad found it very hard when his last brother died as they had all been so close. 2 brothers had died before mom & she missed them terribly. It's great you can "tune out " his negativity to some degree & be there for him


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme wrote:
Husband just made me laugh , had a problem this morning after the very heavy rain and flooding last night the drain at the bottom of our drive and the one opposite at the bottom of neighbours drive didn't cope with all the water and over flowed with sewage really thick yuk , we were out there hours cleaning it all up , the men are coming out first thing to clear out the drains , I showered and showered, scrubbed and scrubbed , and I'm now sat wiping my hands and feet with wet wipes , husband looked at me and said you should weigh yourself I think you have scrubbed away a few pounds ????



darowil said:


> Yuck- wanting rain and now you get that with it. But what a shame we can't just wipe away the pounds.


Oh no. How awful and sure understand that scrubbing and scrubbing. Have to laugh at DH's reasoning and I too wish it were true. I once had that happen to me inside my apartment and I immediately moved. No way could I think of living there after that. It was in the city in Ohio and I was newly married, so very cheap rent, but yuck, yuck, yuck. In fact I feel funny all over when I think of you out there cleaning that mess up. Hope you had waterproof boots on. You need a donation of those knitted scrubbiest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was assuming shale was like the stuff in the bottom of your kettle but maybe not


Aha!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess I should try to get some more sleep, I’ve been awake since 3:30, it’s been storming again & every few minutes sounds like a tap has been turned on. DH won’t be happy with his haying, I. Thinking since he just knocked it down yesterday it won’t have dried much so shouldn’t get damaged. It’s bad if it’s nearly dry & then gets wet as it molds 
I’m not sure how I will entertain GD today, I bought some little bird houses for her to paint at the $$ store & maybe we can make some cookies


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you are feeling better after a good sleep.
> I'm glad you found your uncle, too bad you didn't have a chance to reconnect with the other one.


Thanks Bonnie. At least he is finally at peace and the fighting is over. Maybe it was meant to be that I find the uncle I did because there is no resolution for him and he is so hurt and angry about not being told his own brother was dying.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> A shame you didn't manage to make contact with the other uncle- but at least you aren't wondering and trying to find him. And in the meantime you can enjoy your other uncle. I have no uncles or aunts left on either of my parents side. Mum is the only one in that generation left-well actually that isn't quite right. The family we were closest to as kids are actually Dads generation but more our age (indeed the youngest is 3 years younger than me).


Yes, that's so true. It is strange to have so many of those we loved gone. It can be hard for the one left behind. I hope your mom is doing well!

I asked my uncle for my aunt's address on the letter she sent him and I'll send her a card. I feel so sorry for her. She lost her only child, her son and now her husband.

When the one uncle was murdered at work along with a colleague, the one uncle that just died went to the apartment, which was part of a crime scene, even though the murder happened at work. It was marked off as a crime scene and nobody was to go there. The uncle that I just found told me that he turned him in for doing that, so I understand the anger on both sides. Such a stressful time to begin with but the relationship was over.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls wrote:
Good day in the neighborhood. 5 guys showed up around 8. Issac introduced me to all his workers. 3 Big dump truck loads of junk wood etc piled high out today. Weeds mostly gone. Lots of bare planting space. My friend got his wife and went out shopping for plants, gave me a call and I met her at the store with DH as he gets a Veteran's discount, which helps some. Piled it all in my Camry along with her and met him back here. By then it was pouring hard and he wants to place all the plants during the rain so that the guys can plant them before mulching tomorrow. Taking way less time than he figured. So, maybe I'll do alright. Tired still from yesterday. Went to Fiber Arts and felted a gnome today, as she said that she would bring everything I needed and I could just relax. Need to still throw dinner together of left overs. I will check in later.



Swedenme said:


> Sounds like another busy day , hope the weather cooperates so the men can get everything done


I'm so impressed with all that was accomplished. Sounds like you have good neighbors and soon a beautiful yard.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> It's so sad when siblings quarrel and don't make up in time, but I'm sure you will be his saving grace, at least linking him back into family he's only just discovered thru' you. Hugs back


That's how I'm looking at it. As if God knew he needed us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree. When I ran to town yesterday a few were complaining about the heat, I said I won't complain as before we know it it will be -30 again????????


I'm the opposite when we get some cold weather I start to complain but then remember that I prefer it to heat so better not complain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'll look out for your apartment! Yes we finish the trip in Amsterdam and fly home from there - only just over an hour's flight.


That sounds perfect and at the end you are so much closer to home. I used to go by train to Amsterdam and meet my son on the ocean liner he was working on that stopped there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had no blood aunts or uncles left for several years but the wives of 2 uncles are still living, feels strange to be the older generation in the family. Since my parents were both the youngest in their families & were married 15 years before I was born many of my cousins are also gone & there children are older than me


Being on the front lines is a new place. So many that are younger than me on here have lost relatives at a much younger age. I know I am fortunate that those in my family live so long, most till their 90's and Aunt Mill till 100 this October.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it must be very hard to be the last of your generation, especially when it's a big family. I know my moms brother, Kathy's dad found it very hard when his last brother died as they had all been so close. 2 brothers had died before mom & she missed them terribly. It's great you can "tune out " his negativity to some degree & be there for him


So sad when they are close to each other and lose each other. I guess there is no easy way.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess I should try to get some more sleep, I've been awake since 3:30, it's been storming again & every few minutes sounds like a tap has been turned on. DH won't be happy with his haying, I. Thinking since he just knocked it down yesterday it won't have dried much so shouldn't get damaged. It's bad if it's nearly dry & then gets wet as it molds
> I'm not sure how I will entertain GD today, I bought some little bird houses for her to paint at the $$ store & maybe we can make some cookies


Hoping the crop is ok. After the hail, you sure don't need to lose any more of your crop. Mother Nature sure makes it hard on farmers. Fingers crossed all is ok.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess I should try to get some more sleep, I've been awake since 3:30, it's been storming again & every few minutes sounds like a tap has been turned on. DH won't be happy with his haying, I. Thinking since he just knocked it down yesterday it won't have dried much so shouldn't get damaged. It's bad if it's nearly dry & then gets wet as it molds
> I'm not sure how I will entertain GD today, I bought some little bird houses for her to paint at the $$ store & maybe we can make some cookies


Will the hay be OK even if it keeps raining or will it be a problem if it stays wet for a while?
Sounds like a good way to occupy DGD. 
E helped me cook Maryanne's cake yesterday, not very involved but she did parts. We did some drawing later and she looked at a face I drew and said 'how did you do that?' So I drew a circle and then she took over and drew Gordon. 2 eyes (scribbles in the right place), 2 feet (scribbles on the bottom of the head) and 2 arms (scribbles on the sides). Long time since anyone looked at my drawings with admiration!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm the opposite when we get some cold weather I start to complain but then remember that I prefer it to heat so better not complain.


I guess it is the extremes that make it so difficult. The body adjusts to the heat and then makes it harder for the extremes of cold. Good that you remember but it sure is understandable. I just heard on the news that Texas is breaking records. They were 106f/41.1c and I imagine they were complaining.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Will the hay be OK even if it keeps raining or will it be a problem if it stays wet for a while?
> Sounds like a good way to occupy DGD.
> E helped me cook Maryanne's cake yesterday, not very involved but she did parts. We did some drawing later and she looked at a face I drew and said 'how did you do that?' So I drew a circle and then she took over and drew Gordon. 2 eyes (scribbles in the right place), 2 feet (scribbles on the bottom of the head) and 2 arms (scribbles on the sides). Long time since anyone looked at my drawings with admiration!


Love it!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh no. It's time for the Hill Cumorah presentation and I've missed it again. Last performance was last night. I've not had the live tv on so didn't see the ads. We have Mormon friends and the whole family participates and have wanted to go. I must make a point of putting this on the calendar for July when I get next year's calendar. It is only about 30 minutes from here.

Well, done with my cuppa' and time to get going. Hugs to all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess it is the extremes that make it so difficult. The body adjusts to the heat and then makes it harder for the extremes of cold. Good that you remember but it sure is understandable. I just heard on the news that Texas is breaking records. They were 106f/41.1c and I imagine they were complaining.


Our hottest last summer was 44.3 (111). But I understand that some places have long spells over 100 whereas we rarely get 1 week at a time over 100.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Our hottest last summer was 44.3 (111). But I understand that some places have long spells over 100 whereas we rarely get 1 week at a time over 100.


Oh my goodness. That is soooooo hot. It may not have lasted really long but that is a killer heat. WOW! I would complain. I don't mind it being warm but I think I would be indoors in that heat or in the water if it's not boiling. :sm06:

As you can see, I got off for a bit but didn't get started. Watching Sharkfest. LOL. So fascinating if you can watch it on tv and not experience it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my goodness. That is soooooo hot. It may not have lasted really long but that is a killer heat. WOW! I would complain. I don't mind it being warm but I think I would be indoors in that heat or in the water if it's not boiling. :sm06:
> 
> As you can see, I got off for a bit but didn't get started. Watching Sharkfest. LOL. So fascinating if you can watch it on tv and not experience it.


Well while the water might be cool the weather isn't and the sun is very strong so I find it very uncomfortable. And big risk of sunburn even with sunscreen.Or dehydration. Says me who would go and sit in the sun if I was going to a cricket match! Would though try to get a seat that avoided the sun if at all possible.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was assuming shale was like the stuff in the bottom of your kettle but maybe not


Shale as I know it is flat, thin flakes (growing up in coal mine country).


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

angelam said:


> I didn't realise it ever got that cold in Queensland. The way we are at the moment I can't ever imagine having to wear a scarf again!!


Yeah, me neither on both counts!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When you go to Cologne you will go right by my apartment building. First you will see the Cathedral on the left and then ours will be the first hi-rise on the left, about a 10 min. walk along the river. It is a green and white building and we were the center apartment on the top floor. It is a strange building, rather like a triangle in the front. We had 2 balconies. Right across from it is an old restaurant that is hexagonal. It wasnât a restaurant any more, but the actress who plays Sissy, Romy Schneider, in all the German movies had a relative that ran it so she used to be seen there.
> 
> I love that part of the Rhine....the most beautiful river trip. Will you go all the way to Amsterdam?


Is this your building in the middle?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I am watching Miss Marple and they ordered seed cake, Jane asked if it was really seed cake, so I had to google it, seems it's a traditional British cake.
> So her is Julies, Mrs. Beaton's recipe, well from the Mrs. Beaton who's cookbook Julie uses I think.
> http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/mrs-beetons-victorian-seed-cake-a-very-good-seed-cake-286398
> I think I'll make that one day soon.


I looked up the recipe....thinking it might be ok, but caraway seed in a cake? Hmmmm, for some reason thought the seed was poppy seed...please do make it and let the rest of us know what it's like!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I will remind you of this post when it grey windy wet and miserable ????but hopefully that will be not be for a few months, beautiful day up here again today ????


 :sm24: :sm24:

I've just been reading a book set in Germany and there's a lot of trudging through deep snow in the pine forests. I can't imagine that either!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've had no blood aunts or uncles left for several years but the wives of 2 uncles are still living, feels strange to be the older generation in the family. Since my parents were both the youngest in their families & were married 15 years before I was born many of my cousins are also gone & there children are older than me


No aunts or uncles on my moms side, she was the last one to pass...on my dads side still quite a few left, all are in their 80's and 90's. Never see them tho as all live in the Netherlands except for the youngest who lives in Arizona. My dad and dB have contact with him but I don't.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I at least have memories of him (very handsome) from when I was a child and lived in Toronto and a few as a teenager but they were always fighting. My mom cut off all relations with them because they were so negative and although I understand that, I can't help myself with wanting to find them now that she is gone. While she was alive I was afraid they would ask for her phone# and I would have to tell them no. I also wanted to respect her wishes. I can see why now that I am in contact with my uncle. You don't have a conversation with him, you just listen and it is only negative and the same things over and over but I feel so badly for him. I just sent him a card saying I wanted to fill his life with positive things. He is the only one now. He asked me why in the world would I want to find my real father and I told him in the card that since I found him again, I don't feel that need any more and that he is the only one I have on that side of the family. I don't think I can change him, but perhaps it will give him something to talk about that isn't negative.


Hopefully you can fill his last years with positive things...it's exhausting to be negative all the time..... and lonely as others draw away. Hugs ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Angelam and Grannypeg, you have me beat. Wasn't it just yesterday that we were that age. :sm06: :sm23:


I'm still that age!! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Goodness of course you are tired! Hope you sleep well again tonight.


Went to bed early for us, got up twice with DH, and slept 10 hours. Too bad I couldn't get a couple hours of hard labor regularly. . . lol. Maybe I could sleep like a baby every night. Wouldn't that be wonderful?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, well if he was sleeping, he was staying out of trouble, just like when the kids were little. :sm04:


Actually it is just like the kids when they were little, only he is a big kid.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess I should try to get some more sleep, I've been awake since 3:30, it's been storming again & every few minutes sounds like a tap has been turned on. DH won't be happy with his haying, I. Thinking since he just knocked it down yesterday it won't have dried much so shouldn't get damaged. It's bad if it's nearly dry & then gets wet as it molds
> I'm not sure how I will entertain GD today, I bought some little bird houses for her to paint at the $$ store & maybe we can make some cookies


Yikes! Your summer season is very difficult this year!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are very talented. Love the ceramics you've made.


Bonnie7591 said:


> She's done some nice things.
> There are the similar style ones I did at ceramics . The flower pot is my own design & done with "sand" paint, it's gritty, the Christmas cactus is so big you can't see it very well. The photo with the first one is DHs grandpa standing proudly in front of his homestead cabin in 1911


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad that no one will come keep DH company while you run errands or do some other things that you want/need to get done.
> LOL! He worked hard, checking on you. :sm23:


Most of the things I want to do are out with the same people, I take him with me more and more. No one minds. Yesterday he wanted to know why the yard was crawling with guys (5). :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Or just bored... :sm23:


Naw!! Look on the brighter side of life. He likes to hear your voice like back in the courting days, where there were long silences and listening to breathing. . . LOL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I looked up the recipe....thinking it might be ok, but caraway seed in a cake? Hmmmm, for some reason thought the seed was poppy seed...please do make it and let the rest of us know what it's like!


I had a great aunt who put caraway in sugar cookies. There are very few thing I don't like, but caraway is one. I can tolerate it, but choose to avoid it if I can.

Wish I could send you all our weather today; it is a perfect summer day; temps in the mid 70s F, sunny with clear blue skies, and low humidity. Going to get a pedi with DD and then meeting a friend for a bit of shopping and dinner at a lovely French cafe by a lake????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Good morning all, another hot day yesterday and warm last night, makes it hard to sleep.... got to 68 so could open windows for a bit. Still severe heat for our region with fire warnings....stayed inside the afternoon. I think my sister is setting up a flight for my father to stay with us for 6 weeks.... hopefully the heat won’t be quite so bad in August, although that usually isn’t the case. I actually got to some knitting yesterday.. I find making blankets can be tedious so listening to a book or podcast helps....right now listening to Jacqueline Winspears book, Maisie Dobbs.....pretty good actually and the reader does a good job....I find I hear so many more things going on when I listen to a reader....guess I tend to skip over stuff when reading....have a hair appointment and chiro appt today and need to get a few groceries. Have a good day all and stay either warm or cool as your temperature warrants!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> I had a great aunt who put caraway in sugar cookies. There are very few thing I don't like, but caraway is one. I can tolerate it, but choose to avoid it if I can.


I don't mind it in rye breads, but cookies? Probably not!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No aunts or uncles on either side of my family or husbands family. Do have a cousin from mom's side that is in his 80s in PA. 
Yes, it is weird now being the oldest generation as I KNOW i'm still in my 30s!


Maatje said:


> No aunts or uncles on my moms side, she was the last one to pass...on my dads side still quite a few left, all are in their 80's and 90's. Never see them tho as all live in the Netherlands except for the youngest who lives in Arizona. My dad and dB have contact with him but I don't.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We've got a nice day going here so far too. It is just a bit after 10 a.m. and 80F. Supposed to get up to 91 today. Oldest DGD due here in about 1/2 hour. TTYL


machriste said:


> I had a great aunt who put caraway in sugar cookies. There are very few thing I don't like, but caraway is one. I can tolerate it, but choose to avoid it if I can.
> 
> Wish I could send you all our weather today; it is a perfect summer day; temps in the mid 70s F, sunny with clear blue skies, and low humidity. Going to get a pedi with DD and then meeting a friend for a bit of shopping and dinner at a lovely French cafe by a lake????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma, so happy you found this uncle and can gift him with larger family circle. Sad other uncle died before they could make up. A lesson for us all. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Will the hay be OK even if it keeps raining or will it be a problem if it stays wet for a while?
> Sounds like a good way to occupy DGD.
> E helped me cook Maryanne's cake yesterday, not very involved but she did parts. We did some drawing later and she looked at a face I drew and said 'how did you do that?' So I drew a circle and then she took over and drew Gordon. 2 eyes (scribbles in the right place), 2 feet (scribbles on the bottom of the head) and 2 arms (scribbles on the sides). Long time since anyone looked at my drawings with admiration!


It's depends how long it says wet. If too long mould starts to grow in it . We got another noisy storm just after 8, it's now 9:30 & still rumbling, woke up both GD & me????
I don't think anyone has ever admired my drawing skills, even the stick men look sick????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our hottest last summer was 44.3 (111). But I understand that some places have long spells over 100 whereas we rarely get 1 week at a time over 100.


We have never had it over 100 here & rarely in the low 90's


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Shale as I know it is flat, thin flakes (growing up in coal mine country).


That's my understanding. We get flat thin flakes in the bottom of the kettle from the very hard water here, sometimes I have to put vinegar in it .& then chisel it out in chunks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well while the water might be cool the weather isn't and the sun is very strong so I find it very uncomfortable. And big risk of sunburn even with sunscreen.Or dehydration. Says me who would go and sit in the sun if I was going to a cricket match! Would though try to get a seat that avoided the sun if at all possible.


Do they play if scheduled on a day of 111? Oh yes, and would you go watch them??


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Naw!! Look on the brighter side of life. He likes to hear your voice like back in the courting days, where there were long silences and listening to breathing. . . LOL


That reminds me of when we had the party line????a neighbor girls would get in the phone for a couple of hours every night & tie it up with silences & breathing, drove people nuts as there were 14 families in the line. To this day, I don't use the phone alot as we were never allowed to stay in the line long in case someone needed it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Is this your building in the middle?


That's it. The green and white building (center top floor was our apartment. We had 2 balconies, 1 center and 1 far side. The small roundish building was the restaurant I mentioned that Romy Schneider's relative owned. I always wanted to go there and waited too long. It was no longer functioning. I used to go for long walks along the river and occasionally take one of the local but smaller boats down the Rhine to a little village to walk. Went to the Cathedral a lot to pray.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> No aunts or uncles on my moms side, she was the last one to pass...on my dads side still quite a few left, all are in their 80's and 90's. Never see them tho as all live in the Netherlands except for the youngest who lives in Arizona. My dad and dB have contact with him but I don't.


Wouldn't it be fun to go to the Nertherlands before they are gone. Funny thing is, it costs $$$$. :sm16:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hoping to not be as lazy today!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> I'm still that age!! :sm16: :sm16:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm not admitting to that age. I say they are now older than I think I am. I should take the "think" out of there. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmeregma, so happy you found this uncle and can gift him with larger family circle. Sad other uncle died before they could make up. A lesson for us all. Hugs.


Thanks Joy. It was a slow death so the uncle dying did it with purpose...to hurt and let it be too late. It served its purpose. He died as he lived. The hurt is passed along. I seriously think they were mentally ill.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> No aunts or uncles on either side of my family or husbands family. Do have a cousin from mom's side that is in his 80s in PA.
> Yes, it is weird now being the oldest generation as I KNOW i'm still in my 30s!


Looks like many of us are getting to that age where we are not only losing or have lost all those older than us but sadly, sometimes also those younger than us. Yes, being in your 30's make it extra difficult. :sm17:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Went to bed early for us, got up twice with DH, and slept 10 hours. Too bad I couldn't get a couple hours of hard labor regularly. . . lol. Maybe I could sleep like a baby every night. Wouldn't that be wonderful?


Sleep sure does make a difference!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It would, we decided to go to Grand Canyon in September, so he'll have the slow time end of June that he could take a week off. They can have up to 6 people, so can add at the last minute, they just add the fee for that person, if he does and wants to.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, as we didn't believe them


 :sm02: I have a whole container of chocolate ants! (1/4" long chocolate sprinkles)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am fairly certain it is best without the Iodine- we have Iodine added to our table Salt because of a high incidence otherwise of Goitre.


Same here with the Iodine added to our table salt. We can purchase table salt without Iodine, also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I guess I should try to get some more sleep, I've been awake since 3:30, it's been storming again & every few minutes sounds like a tap has been turned on. DH won't be happy with his haying, I. Thinking since he just knocked it down yesterday it won't have dried much so shouldn't get damaged. It's bad if it's nearly dry & then gets wet as it molds
> I'm not sure how I will entertain GD today, I bought some little bird houses for her to paint at the $$ store & maybe we can make some cookies


Hopefully the hay will be fine, you've sure been wet this summer. 
Too bad she didn't bring her sewing machine, you almost need a second one to keep at your house.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Will the hay be OK even if it keeps raining or will it be a problem if it stays wet for a while?
> Sounds like a good way to occupy DGD.
> E helped me cook Maryanne's cake yesterday, not very involved but she did parts. We did some drawing later and she looked at a face I drew and said 'how did you do that?' So I drew a circle and then she took over and drew Gordon. 2 eyes (scribbles in the right place), 2 feet (scribbles on the bottom of the head) and 2 arms (scribbles on the sides). Long time since anyone looked at my drawings with admiration!


Awe!!
LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I looked up the recipe....thinking it might be ok, but caraway seed in a cake? Hmmmm, for some reason thought the seed was poppy seed...please do make it and let the rest of us know what it's like!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brrrr way too cold in SE Qld this morning. Thank goodness the company supplied an efficient winter jacket.


Brrr! You look cold! I'm glad the company supplied a warm jacket.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Went to bed early for us, got up twice with DH, and slept 10 hours. Too bad I couldn't get a couple hours of hard labor regularly. . . lol. Maybe I could sleep like a baby every night. Wouldn't that be wonderful?


Right? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Actually it is just like the kids when they were little, only he is a big kid.


Lol, true!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami (and others) as this will be a long process. Today was really good with her. We made two kinds of body butter, one with cocoa butter & coconut oil and the other using shea butter, coconut butter & jojoba butter. She scented the coco butter one with Geranium EO and the other one with Rose EO. She seemed to really enjoy herself. Her oldest sister (Mya) came around 5:30 to pick her up and we ordered pizza and the two of them ate with us. Tomorrow Mya is coming over to make soap and Ellie wants to come one day next week and make lip balm and maybe some lotion bars. Lots of smiles.


I'm glad you both had a good day. Enjoy the time you have with all of them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Most of the things I want to do are out with the same people, I take him with me more and more. No one minds. Yesterday he wanted to know why the yard was crawling with guys (5). :sm02:


 :sm23: It's so interesting to hear it from their point of view. lol
It's great that he can go with you more, and that the people you associate with are willing to sit and chat with him and such, so many now a days aren't willing to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Naw!! Look on the brighter side of life. He likes to hear your voice like back in the courting days, where there were long silences and listening to breathing. . . LOL


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Good day in the neighborhood. 5 guys showed up around 8. Issac introduced me to all his workers. 3 Big dump truck loads of junk wood etc piled high out today. Weeds mostly gone. Lots of bare planting space. My friend got his wife and went out shopping for plants, gave me a call and I met her at the store with DH as he gets a Veteran's discount, which helps some. Piled it all in my Camry along with her and met him back here. By then it was pouring hard and he wants to place all the plants during the rain so that the guys can plant them before mulching tomorrow. Taking way less time than he figured. So, maybe I'll do alright. Tired still from yesterday. Went to Fiber Arts and felted a gnome today, as she said that she would bring everything I needed and I could just relax. Need to still throw dinner together of left overs. I will check in later.


That's great. REst


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! I just read this to Brantley and he said "possibly!" Now getting him to really commit....only time will tell.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie...I am delighted to know that the time at the hospital was well worth the trip. No wonder he was still miserable. Hopefully there won't be any more problems.
> 
> Kate...I am enjoying your journeys.
> 
> ...


I;m glad the pharmacy was able to help, and the nurse was able to get you a supply to hold you through. Having the right thyroid meds is so important, as we both know. I'm glad you are doing better. I go back in a couple of months, and need to do an ultrasound again before I go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She's done some nice things.
> There are the similar style ones I did at ceramics . The flower pot is my own design & done with "sand" paint, it's gritty, the Christmas cactus is so big you can't see it very well. The photo with the first one is DHs grandpa standing proudly in front of his homestead cabin in 1911


Very pretty. Nice to have old family photos that you know the details of!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of being older, I'm so tired I'm achy, so signing off for the night and just had a sweet but all too short visit. I'm getting over the post herpetic neuralgia though and my thinking is actually clearer. Looking forward to some good days. Spoke to the uncle that I recently found in Toronto and he just got a letter that my other uncle I had been looking for last summer, died in October. If only we could have found him but he moved way up between Barrie and Orrillia. My last remaining uncle on that side of the family was so sad and mad that they didn't contact him to let them know they had moved, that his nephew had died and that his last sibling was dying. If only they could have made up. They had a bad fight when their brother was murdered and they never talked again. I tried to comfort my uncle but I don't think I was successful. I actually got dizzy talking with him when he told me about his death. So sad what grudges can do. Both did wrong things but it can never be made right now. I think that I found this uncle just on time. Now he actually went from having no family to having a huge family. I will try and bring up so many wonderful things and maybe have him focus on the good once he has grieved.
> 
> Hugs to all.


I am glad you found your uncle, but sorry to hear of the astrangement in the family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> All this chat re the ages of our children has reminded me of the fact that Susan is approaching her 43rd birthday in early November--which, of course, reminded me that Paula had turned 50yo this spring, in late April. Of course, Tim's turning 20 last Saturday really reminds me that time is flying by these days.
> 
> Off to bed soon. Y'all have a great time--wherever you are in your day.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Happy Birthday to Tim!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I had a great aunt who put caraway in sugar cookies. There are very few thing I don't like, but caraway is one. I can tolerate it, but choose to avoid it if I can.
> 
> Wish I could send you all our weather today; it is a perfect summer day; temps in the mid 70s F, sunny with clear blue skies, and low humidity. Going to get a pedi with DD and then meeting a friend for a bit of shopping and dinner at a lovely French cafe by a lake????


I don't know that I'd want to ruin good sugar cookies with caraway, but I do like it in some things. 
Sounds like a lovely afternoon/evening. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And on that note, I'm caught up again, think I'll get something accomplished. See you all in a bit.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> PearlsGirls, tired just reading about your gay. Hope you get good nights sleep.


I needle felted a cute little gnome with a red hat and light green body. It took me the whole 1.5 hours to do something that should take 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Looked up bishops weed it's what we know as gout weed out here...horrible stuff!! It was in the front of the house when we moved here over 10 years ago. Just yesterday saw a sprig trying to make a comeback. Really dislike that stuff!


I didn't want to offend anyone with gout, so I always call it Bishops weed to tease my DH. Since he was a minister for 40 years I think it is the bishop's job to pull it all out. It can be taken to the landfill 1 1/2 miles away and grow its roots back under ground and come up again in my yard If there is one1/4 inch of root it multiplies like crazy.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have something in my flower bed that looks like it but it's not invasive but maybe my winters keep it under control


I live where it gets to -35 and that doesn't kill it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> I've just been reading a book set in Germany and there's a lot of trudging through deep snow in the pine forests. I can't imagine that either!


Done that many a time , can be hard going depending how deep the snow is


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Garden work sounds like it is going really well. And has DH 'worked' hard again today?


Sure. He has worked hard-ly.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Aha!


Calcium and lime deposits?


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping the crop is ok. After the hail, you sure don't need to lose any more of your crop. Mother Nature sure makes it hard on farmers. Fingers crossed all is ok.


How many on here are farmers? What do you grow?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I said I would post the recipe for the loaded potatoes in the crock pot. Here is the link.

https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a50007/slow-cooker-loaded-potatoes/


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> No aunts or uncles on either side of my family or husbands family. Do have a cousin from mom's side that is in his 80s in PA.
> Yes, it is weird now being the oldest generation as I KNOW i'm still in my 30s!


 :sm24: :sm24: I'm with you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I said I would post the recipe for the loaded potatoes in the crock pot. Here is the link.
> 
> https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a50007/slow-cooker-loaded-potatoes/


Awesome! :sm24:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Done that many a time , can be hard going depending how deep the snow is


Heidi did all the time to go see Grandfather. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I said I would post the recipe for the loaded potatoes in the crock pot. Here is the link.
> 
> https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a50007/slow-cooker-loaded-potatoes/


Thank you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. Sorry i have been absent. 
Lots going on but I am still here. 
Currently I am laid up with an ear infection and sinus infection. 
Hope all are doing well and that all who attended the kap had a great time. 

Will check in later. 
Love and hugs to all xo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry i have been absent.
> Lots going on but I am still here.
> Currently I am laid up with an ear infection and sinus infection.
> Hope all are doing well and that all who attended the kap had a great time.
> ...


Good to see you; sorry that you're sick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> And in Guernsey I paid £1.34 last week, but ours also covers the road tax, which is a great idea as then you pay according to how much you drive.
> 
> On a different topic, I bought an interesting vase in a charity shop, and it's turned out to be a Betty Selby, Arizona indigenous potter


What a great find! :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry i have been absent.
> Lots going on but I am still here.
> Currently I am laid up with an ear infection and sinus infection.
> Hope all are doing well and that all who attended the kap had a great time.
> ...


Hi Mel, feel better soon. Love and hugs ???? for you too.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

another truckload of weeds, roots and trimmings gone this a.m. Bought 2 wagon loads of plants yesterday and again this morning along with 6 Christmas ferns. The boys are planting now and watering in, then 2 inches of mulch on top.
I have a couple more things to pull from the cellar and then 1/3 of the yard is done. My DH was almost in tears as they have uncovered a lot of his Dad' gardens and it is starting to shine again. My dear FIL had made many meditation spots in the edges of the slope with ledge and trees. DH is very happy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> How many on here are farmers? What do you grow?


I think we are the only farmers here. We grow wheat,yellow peas, canola, barley & occasionally oats.
I have a huge garden & grow most of our food


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She's done some nice things.
> There are the similar style ones I did at ceramics . The flower pot is my own design & done with "sand" paint, it's gritty, the Christmas cactus is so big you can't see it very well. The photo with the first one is DHs grandpa standing proudly in front of his homestead cabin in 1911


Those are lovely, Bonnie. I never did work with sand paint.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have typed out the list, and will take photos of items so there are no mistakes. I feel good to have this pleasant task sorted.


I would like to do that too,


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie. At least he is finally at peace and the fighting is over. Maybe it was meant to be that I find the uncle I did because there is no resolution for him and he is so hurt and angry about not being told his own brother was dying.


That's a sad situation.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awesome! :sm24:


We're having the leftovers with steak on the grill for supper


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry i have been absent.
> Lots going on but I am still here.
> Currently I am laid up with an ear infection and sinus infection.
> Hope all are doing well and that all who attended the kap had a great time.
> ...


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> another truckload of weeds, roots and trimmings gone this a.m. Bought 2 wagon loads of plants yesterday and again this morning along with 6 Christmas ferns. The boys are planting now and watering in, then 2 inches of mulch on top.
> I have a couple more things to pull from the cellar and then 1/3 of the yard is done. My DH was almost in tears as they have uncovered a lot of his Dad' gardens and it is starting to shine again. My dear FIL had made many meditation spots in the edges of the slope with ledge and trees. DH is very happy.


That's great! It will give your DH some wonderful memories.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I'm not admitting to that age. I say they are now older than I think I am. I should take the "think" out of there. :sm24:


Indeed! My oldest is 57!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think we are the only farmers here. We grow wheat,yellow peas, canola, barley & occasionally oats.
> I have a huge garden & grow most of our food


Do all of your crops stay in Canada? Do you plant Non-GMO seed?
With out farmers, no food. I appreciate farmers and their hard work. It isn't for everyone . . .mostly if you inherited a farm according to my friends.
You need rain? or you don't need rain?
Is it an organic farm or garden?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

come to think of it my oldest will be 52 this year. heidi - i think will be 46. and i am older than dirt. lol --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> My oldest is 52 this year and her sister is 50 and then a son 46.
> I feel older than dirt.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Sam, now that I am retired, I have started to do the same thing.
> More time for knitting.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have never had it over 100 here & rarely in the low 90's


90's is pretty normal for us in the the summer...do get quite a few over 100.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to go to the Nertherlands before they are gone. Funny thing is, it costs $$$$. :sm16:


Yes, it would! However, I don't think we will get there...DH doesn't like to travel. And of course the money aspect keeps us stateside!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I didn't want to offend anyone with gout, so I always call it Bishops weed to tease my DH. Since he was a minister for 40 years I think it is the bishop's job to pull it all out. It can be taken to the landfill 1 1/2 miles away and grow its roots back under ground and come up again in my yard If there is one1/4 inch of root it multiplies like crazy.


Interesting it's called goutweed! Wonder why? And yes, the smallest piece left will start growing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Same here with the Iodine added to our table salt. We can purchase table salt without Iodine, also.


Plain Salt, is what it is known as, here.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> How many on here are farmers? What do you grow?


We aren't farmers but DH grows so much in our yard! We have about 1/3rd of an acre and it's amazing how much stuff is planted....I won't let him plant more tho - he wants to plant more grapes in either the side yard or the front yard, but no way says I! I. Trying to get him to cut back as I'm getting tired of canning and freezing and then giving it all away....love to help my kids out but after a while....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry i have been absent.
> Lots going on but I am still here.
> Currently I am laid up with an ear infection and sinus infection.
> Hope all are doing well and that all who attended the kap had a great time.
> ...


 Sorry you are unwell. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Plain Salt, is what it is known as, here.


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Plain Salt, is what it is known as, here.


How are you doing Julie? Have you heard anything more about Fales whereabouts? Still contemplating a trip? Stay warm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> How are you doing Julie? Have you heard anything more about Fales whereabouts? Still contemplating a trip? Stay warm!


I am coughing quite a bit, but feeling a lot better, thanks. Nothing further has surfaced, but neither have I seen Rotorua since early May. I definitely won't be going this year- my priority is to get NZ Citizenship, having lived here more than 62 years. (Don't like what is happening in Britain with Brexit)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do all of your crops stay in Canada? Do you plant Non-GMO seed?
> With out farmers, no food. I appreciate farmers and their hard work. It isn't for everyone . . .mostly if you inherited a farm according to my friends.
> You need rain? or you don't need rain?
> Is it an organic farm or garden?


Most of our peas get sent to India
No GMO's
We've now had lots of rain, probably close to 7" in the last month
No, not an organic farm


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We aren't farmers but DH grows so much in our yard! We have about 1/3rd of an acre and it's amazing how much stuff is planted....I won't let him plant more tho - he wants to plant more grapes in either the side yard or the front yard, but no way says I! I. Trying to get him to cut back as I'm getting tired of canning and freezing and then giving it all away....love to help my kids out but after a while....


Yes, all the canning, etc. Is a lot of work, sometimes I'm almost glad when it freezes in fall????????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am coughing quite a bit, but feeling a lot better, thanks. Nothing further has surfaced, but neither have I seen Rotorua since early May. I definitely won't be going this year- my priority is to get NZ Citizenship, having lived here more than 62 years. (Don't like what is happening in Britain with Brexit)


What must you do to do this? Is there an advantage to giving up British citizenship or can you do both? Inquiring minds want to know. 
Still hot and dry here today, 104 as we did a quick walk around the block. Still no rain.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday to Tim!


Yes HappyBirthday Tim.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry i have been absent.
> Lots going on but I am still here.
> Currently I am laid up with an ear infection and sinus infection.
> Hope all are doing well and that all who attended the kap had a great time.
> ...


Good to hear from you but sorry to learn you're laid up. Get well soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's my understanding. We get flat thin flakes in the bottom of the kettle from the very hard water here, sometimes I have to put vinegar in it .& then chisel it out in chunks


Oh, I should have made the connection. I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Indeed! My oldest is 57!


My mother's eldest turns 58 today (my sister).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't know that I'd want to ruin good sugar cookies with caraway, but I do like it in some things.
> Sounds like a lovely afternoon/evening. :sm24:


That doesn't sound appealing to me, either.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully the hay will be fine, you've sure been wet this summer.
> Too bad she didn't bring her sewing machine, you almost need a second one to keep at your house.


I have two...and now neither one is working! My newer one gave up the ghost last night...not even two years old. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get a new one, but it sure won't be a @#$% Brother. And of course I have projects half finished. :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, Melody! Good to see you. Healing energy to you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes for Tim's birthday.

He is slowly adjusting to the fact that his mother is trying to go back to work full time because we are all operating under a financial strain trying to keep Take Flight afloat and finishing a few likely properties to bring in future funds to Heiens & Co. which, in turn, will donate funding to keep Take Flight to keep our bills paid. It has been a long road and a heavy & stressful burden for her to carry for so long. Unless her DH Ben gets this promotion he's applied for, his wages are rather limited in scope. And then there is the child support he must pay out for children several years shy of no longer being considered minors. Given the current political scene and the likelihood of cuts to Social Security and perhaps to pension funds, there is not much more we can do to increase the support to the non-profit AND to the families in our household.

But trusting that God is not going to create embarrassments to His works, we will continue to trust and rely on His provisions to these ministries He's begun through us.

Have a time time at whatever you are hoping to do today.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, do pray for a miracle for finances. You all have put so much work, money, compassion in, you deserve a miracle.

Didn’t o much, a little vacuuming, shower, shampoo. Went to Medical Records at Hosp to get results of type and cross match they did for surgery. Asked explicitly for blood type results I.e. A+, from type and cross match. Waited 10 minutes and got print outs. Then went to library. Got home and read papers from Medical Records. NO TYPE AND CROSS MATCH. Just other blood work. Called and explained what I got and what I asked for. Woman said she thought those results were in printout. She would print them out and I could pick them up anytime. I said I couldn’t do it today I was too tired from going out , humidity and smoke (from fire near Mt. Whitney). Will pick it up tomorrow before I see Iresha.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What must you do to do this? Is there an advantage to giving up British citizenship or can you do both? Inquiring minds want to know.
> Still hot and dry here today, 104 as we did a quick walk around the block. Still no rain.


I must make application to Internal Affairs- and front up with around $600- I don't foresee problems, as I'm not intending to move to live in Australia.
I am not at all sure there will be an advantage to a British Passport after/if Brexit happens. When I was in Europe in 2011, I had entry through Europe with no question, but with what is devolving after the Referendum I'd rather travel as a New Zealander, if in fact I ever did travel again. Within New Zealand there are a lot of pluses having the Passport for ID.
We had little to share today. (Rain)
A large load of wood is now on the building site to the south of me- be interesting to see if anything happens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry i have been absent.
> Lots going on but I am still here.
> Currently I am laid up with an ear infection and sinus infection.
> Hope all are doing well and that all who attended the kap had a great time.
> ...


Oh yuck! I hope that you are much better quickly, sinus infections on their own are no fun, and ear infection on top of it makes it so much worse. 
Great to see you though!!
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> another truckload of weeds, roots and trimmings gone this a.m. Bought 2 wagon loads of plants yesterday and again this morning along with 6 Christmas ferns. The boys are planting now and watering in, then 2 inches of mulch on top.
> I have a couple more things to pull from the cellar and then 1/3 of the yard is done. My DH was almost in tears as they have uncovered a lot of his Dad' gardens and it is starting to shine again. My dear FIL had made many meditation spots in the edges of the slope with ledge and trees. DH is very happy.


Definitely making great progress from the sounds of it. 
It's so nice that the yard work is making him so happy, he'll enjoy sitting out there often, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We're having the leftovers with steak on the grill for supper


 :sm24: That sounds good, I cooked a ribeye in my cast iron skillet and sauted up some mushrooms to go with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> We aren't farmers but DH grows so much in our yard! We have about 1/3rd of an acre and it's amazing how much stuff is planted....I won't let him plant more tho - he wants to plant more grapes in either the side yard or the front yard, but no way says I! I. Trying to get him to cut back as I'm getting tired of canning and freezing and then giving it all away....love to help my kids out but after a while....


It's a lot of work to then give most away, I agree, helping the kids is great, up to a point, canning is hot sticky work, I need to pickle cucks and jalapenos this weekend or Monday, probably Monday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That doesn't sound appealing to me, either.


 :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have two...and now neither one is working! My newer one gave up the ghost last night...not even two years old. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get a new one, but it sure won't be a @#$% Brother. And of course I have projects half finished. :sm16:


That's not good at all. No, I wouldn't buy a brother either, we were reading consumer reports about sewing machines 2 yrs ago when we had decided to get Christopher one for Christmas and it said not to buy from box stores, as they get machines that are made to be sold at a lower price and replaced after a year or two of use, to purchase from sewing shops or the factory themselves. Not always an option though, for many. We are lucky to have a really good shop close by that does layaway, and trade ins. I hope that you are able to get one of them working somehow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Tim's birthday.
> 
> He is slowly adjusting to the fact that his mother is trying to go back to work full time because we are all operating under a financial strain trying to keep Take Flight afloat and finishing a few likely properties to bring in future funds to Heiens & Co. which, in turn, will donate funding to keep Take Flight to keep our bills paid. It has been a long road and a heavy & stressful burden for her to carry for so long. Unless her DH Ben gets this promotion he's applied for, his wages are rather limited in scope. And then there is the child support he must pay out for children several years shy of no longer being considered minors. Given the current political scene and the likelihood of cuts to Social Security and perhaps to pension funds, there is not much more we can do to increase the support to the non-profit AND to the families in our household.
> 
> ...


It will be an adjustment for him, but with all of you all around, I'm sure he'll be fine with it in time. 
Did she get the position that she'd interviewed for? 
God willing, finances will balance out sooner than later, but it will out in Gods own time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, do pray for a miracle for finances. You all have put so much work, money, compassion in, you deserve a miracle.
> 
> Didn't o much, a little vacuuming, shower, shampoo. Went to Medical Records at Hosp to get results of type and cross match they did for surgery. Asked explicitly for blood type results I.e. A+, from type and cross match. Waited 10 minutes and got print outs. Then went to library. Got home and read papers from Medical Records. NO TYPE AND CROSS MATCH. Just other blood work. Called and explained what I got and what I asked for. Woman said she thought those results were in printout. She would print them out and I could pick them up anytime. I said I couldn't do it today I was too tired from going out , humidity and smoke (from fire near Mt. Whitney). Will pick it up tomorrow before I see Iresha.


Goodness, at least you can pick them up anytime.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just heard on the news where an apartment complex about a mile from us has been on fire for the past 5 hours. So many will be left with nothing. Please pray for all of the residents and firefighters.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard on the news where an apartment complex about a mile from us has been on fire for the past 5 hours. So many will be left with nothing. Please pray for all of the residents and firefighters.


That is so sad, I hope that they get it out soon. All those poor people, definitely praying for all, and that they had renters insurance to help with things, that doesn't help with family photos and memories, but at least it helps with the financial stress of starting over.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is so sad, I hope that they get it out soon. All those poor people, definitely praying for all, and that they had renters insurance to help with things, that doesn't help with family photos and memories, but at least it helps with the financial stress of starting over.


The complex is within the HS district where DH works so we're getting updates through the district and from the HS staff. We'll head over there tomorrow with coffee and donuts, etc. and then stop by the churches to see what we can do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have two...and now neither one is working! My newer one gave up the ghost last night...not even two years old. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get a new one, but it sure won't be a @#$% Brother. And of course I have projects half finished. :sm16:


How frustrating. I'm not sure what's wrong with yours but last winter I was having trouble with my one machine & my friends DH looked at it, he repairs machines. He said it was an electrical "glitch " & just turned the fly heel backwards a few turns, then it works fine????, if you think it's electrical, you could try that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Tim's birthday.
> 
> He is slowly adjusting to the fact that his mother is trying to go back to work full time because we are all operating under a financial strain trying to keep Take Flight afloat and finishing a few likely properties to bring in future funds to Heiens & Co. which, in turn, will donate funding to keep Take Flight to keep our bills paid. It has been a long road and a heavy & stressful burden for her to carry for so long. Unless her DH Ben gets this promotion he's applied for, his wages are rather limited in scope. And then there is the child support he must pay out for children several years shy of no longer being considered minors. Given the current political scene and the likelihood of cuts to Social Security and perhaps to pension funds, there is not much more we can do to increase the support to the non-profit AND to the families in our household.
> 
> ...


I think it's totally ridiculous that you have to worry about cuts to your pensions so the rich can get richer. 
Happy birthday, Tim.
Hope Susan gets the job & Ben gets a promotion so things will be a little easier


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The complex is within the HS district where DH works so we're getting updates through the district and from the HS staff. We'll head over there tomorrow with coffee and donuts, etc. and then stop by the churches to see what we can do.


Good that they are passing on updates, the coffee and donuts and things will be greatly appreciated. 
I imagine they'll be needing plenty of blankets, clothing, shoes, and such. Thank goodness it's warm outside, so no winter wear needed right now, but definitely in need of shelter and food also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard on the news where an apartment complex about a mile from us has been on fire for the past 5 hours. So many will be left with nothing. Please pray for all of the residents and firefighters.


That's awful, I hope everyone is safe. Terrible to be without homes & things but so much worse if anyone is hurt


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's not good at all. No, I wouldn't buy a brother either, we were reading consumer reports about sewing machines 2 yrs ago when we had decided to get Christopher one for Christmas and it said not to buy from box stores, as they get machines that are made to be sold at a lower price and replaced after a year or two of use, to purchase from sewing shops or the factory themselves. Not always an option though, for many. We are lucky to have a really good shop close by that does layaway, and trade ins. I hope that you are able to get one of them working somehow.


I'm persistent...and think I see where it's hanging up, but will have to wait until tomorrow to test my idea.

Bonnie, I rocked the wheel (which unstuck it before) but suspect something in the bobbin assembly has gotten clogged. If this is the case, and I can fix it, I might take another crack at the other one. We shall see. If my daddy were close by, I'll bet he could fix it. So I'll just hope I got the gene. :sm09: I did fix my old mechanical Singer more than once.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We heard about the fire. Terrible. I hope everyone is okay.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, prayers for those affected by fire.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm persistent...and think I see where it's hanging up, but will have to wait until tomorrow to test my idea.
> 
> Bonnie, I rocked the wheel (which unstuck it before) but suspect something in the bobbin assembly has gotten clogged. If this is the case, and I can fix it, I might take another crack at the other one. We shall see. If my daddy were close by, I'll bet he could fix it. So I'll just hope I got the gene. :sm09: I did fix my old mechanical Singer more than once.


 :sm24: 
Hopefully it will work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, prayers for those affected by fire.


Thank you.

http://abc7chicago.com/prospect-heights-fire-massive-blaze-at-condominium-complex-hundreds-displaced/3783562/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm persistent...and think I see where it's hanging up, but will have to wait until tomorrow to test my idea.
> 
> Bonnie, I rocked the wheel (which unstuck it before) but suspect something in the bobbin assembly has gotten clogged. If this is the case, and I can fix it, I might take another crack at the other one. We shall see. If my daddy were close by, I'll bet he could fix it. So I'll just hope I got the gene. :sm09: I did fix my old mechanical Singer more than once.


Hope you can get it running


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just read where the volcano at Yellowstone has opened up a fissure, scary, I don’t live far enough from there.????& Kaye is even closer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just read where the volcano at Yellowstone has opened up a fissure, scary, I don't live far enough from there.????& Kaye is even closer.


That's wild. 
If it ever goes, it'll take out the whole west and north part of the U.S. and parts of Canada.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow such wild goings on, both natural and terrible fire. Thinking of all affected by it, just hope the fissure doesn’t expand into an eruption, as what old Kīlauea is getting upto. 
Just about to watch evening news so it maybe on there.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Had a health scare for DM who had a very mild heart turn. Home again now but under strict orders and back to Doc's again Saturday. DM is on waiting list for stents. This may jump her a bit up list, I hope. I was at work when I got told this and by then, they were ready to send DM home.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just read where the volcano at Yellowstone has opened up a fissure, scary, I don't live far enough from there.????& Kaye is even closer.


Fingers crossed


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sure. He has worked hard-ly.


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry i have been absent.
> Lots going on but I am still here.
> Currently I am laid up with an ear infection and sinus infection.
> Hope all are doing well and that all who attended the kap had a great time.
> ...


Good to hear from you but sorry you're suffering. Get well soon!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> another truckload of weeds, roots and trimmings gone this a.m. Bought 2 wagon loads of plants yesterday and again this morning along with 6 Christmas ferns. The boys are planting now and watering in, then 2 inches of mulch on top.
> I have a couple more things to pull from the cellar and then 1/3 of the yard is done. My DH was almost in tears as they have uncovered a lot of his Dad' gardens and it is starting to shine again. My dear FIL had made many meditation spots in the edges of the slope with ledge and trees. DH is very happy.


It's good that DH has connections to his old memories, guess this is a common feature of dementia. Maybe it will help him feel less confused by all the activity.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had a health scare for DM who had a very mild heart turn. Home again now but under strict orders and back to Doc's again Saturday. DM is on waiting list for stents. This may jump her a bit up list, I hope. I was at work when I got told this and by then, they were ready to send DM home.


So sorry to hear about DM. Prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Offered E some afternoon tea and suggested fruit. So she went to the box I keep food for them in. I said not a pouch (hold fruit purees long term and unrefrigerated) we will keep them for going out. Meaning some other day. Anyway near time for Daddy to come she said "can we go out now?" I guess so we go to the park, so she said pouch. She clearly thought I meant later today which was reasonable so we got a pouch.
> The she was saying will we go in the car? Will I get in the pusher? And I kept saying no we are just going across the road as Daddy is coming soon. After a few attempts to explain she suddenly said "are we going to your park?". We have a small park across the road from us which is clearly our park. Last week we couldn't have our picnic there so now I know why- it isn't going anywhere it is a part of Grandmas place!


Awww precious. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Good morning all, another hot day yesterday and warm last night, makes it hard to sleep.... got to 68 so could open windows for a bit. Still severe heat for our region with fire warnings....stayed inside the afternoon. I think my sister is setting up a flight for my father to stay with us for 6 weeks.... hopefully the heat won't be quite so bad in August, although that usually isn't the case. I actually got to some knitting yesterday.. I find making blankets can be tedious so listening to a book or podcast helps....right now listening to Jacqueline Winspears book, Maisie Dobbs.....pretty good actually and the reader does a good job....I find I hear so many more things going on when I listen to a reader....guess I tend to skip over stuff when reading....have a hair appointment and chiro appt today and need to get a few groceries. Have a good day all and stay either warm or cool as your temperature warrants!


Warm for us- I know to some of you this is crazy but it is 10.4 (50) at 3.30pm a very cold day for us. Also wet. Around 11am it felt like 6.8 (44) a warm 9.4 now. No wonder I was cold when I was out with my brother.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's depends how long it says wet. If too long mould starts to grow in it . We got another noisy storm just after 8, it's now 9:30 & still rumbling, woke up both GD & me????
> I don't think anyone has ever admired my drawing skills, even the stick men look sick????


That was what I would have thought. So time for the rain to stop- how long is needed for it dry from wet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have never had it over 100 here & rarely in the low 90's


In the middle of summer low 30s (low 90sF) are reasonable days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Do they play if scheduled on a day of 111? Oh yes, and would you go watch them??


Yes and yes (probably not if I hadn't already paid for the tickets). But I now know where the best places to sit are so try to get tickets in those areas to get the least sun. And lots of water. The players get extra drinks breaks when it is that hot now (and drinks are also available for them at the edge of play).But as a summer sport hard to avoid heat here, though that is extreme.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Sure. He has worked hard-ly.


 :sm02: good word play there


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I said I would post the recipe for the loaded potatoes in the crock pot. Here is the link.
> 
> https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a50007/slow-cooker-loaded-potatoes/


So no liquid for cooking? or did I miss it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to see you Mel- hope you soon feeling better again. How is Gage going?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> What must you do to do this? Is there an advantage to giving up British citizenship or can you do both? Inquiring minds want to know.
> Still hot and dry here today, 104 as we did a quick walk around the block. Still no rain.


I have both- and it enabled us to live in the UK for 3 years with no hassles. But last time I went back just used my Australian passport as don't need Visas for short visits.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must make application to Internal Affairs- and front up with around $600- I don't foresee problems, as I'm not intending to move to live in Australia.
> I am not at all sure there will be an advantage to a British Passport after/if Brexit happens. When I was in Europe in 2011, I had entry through Europe with no question, but with what is devolving after the Referendum I'd rather travel as a New Zealander, if in fact I ever did travel again. Within New Zealand there are a lot of pluses having the Passport for ID.
> We had little to share today. (Rain)
> A large load of wood is now on the building site to the south of me- be interesting to see if anything happens.


Yes when we lived there the ease was good- David needed to get Visas for some places we went to. But often as an Alien he got through Passport control quicker than us on out UK passports as with the EU members as well so many more using those lines.

The wood sounds promising-not something you would want lying round in the winter rains so hopefully they will quickly use it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you.
> 
> http://abc7chicago.com/prospect-heights-fire-massive-blaze-at-condominium-complex-hundreds-displaced/3783562/


How awful- likely just as well it was 1.30pm as I guess time when least number of people likely to be home so less to get out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LoL! Thanks, it's not a long journey at the best of times, but she's definitely a challenge. lol
> It will, it always does, just not as quickly as I'd like. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm persistent...and think I see where it's hanging up, but will have to wait until tomorrow to test my idea.
> 
> Bonnie, I rocked the wheel (which unstuck it before) but suspect something in the bobbin assembly has gotten clogged. If this is the case, and I can fix it, I might take another crack at the other one. We shall see. If my daddy were close by, I'll bet he could fix it. So I'll just hope I got the gene. :sm09: I did fix my old mechanical Singer more than once.


My sister used to fix sewing machines at the fabric store. She said that the first thing to do is to take out the bobbin case and with a little brush get all the lint and tiny threads out of that area of the machine, take off the throat plate so you can see in there. Perhaps you can try her trick. She said that most often this and a good oil job, oiling every part that moves, both on top and under neath, was all that most machines needed. Perhaps this will work for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Husband just made me laugh , had a problem this morning after the very heavy rain and flooding last night the drain at the bottom of our drive and the one opposite at the bottom of neighbours drive didn't cope with all the water and over flowed with sewage really thick yuk , we were out there hours cleaning it all up , the men are coming out first thing to clear out the drains , I showered and showered, scrubbed and scrubbed , and I'm now sat wiping my hands and feet with wet wipes , husband looked at me and said you should weigh yourself I think you have scrubbed away a few pounds ????


 :sm06: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brrrr way too cold in SE Qld this morning. Thank goodness the company supplied an efficient winter jacket.


Jeepers, you look like you belong down this end of the country., I hope it warmed up throughout the day which I gather it did up there in Qld. Glad they supply warm jackets for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Tami (and others) as this will be a long process. Today was really good with her. We made two kinds of body butter, one with cocoa butter & coconut oil and the other using shea butter, coconut butter & jojoba butter. She scented the coco butter one with Geranium EO and the other one with Rose EO. She seemed to really enjoy herself. Her oldest sister (Mya) came around 5:30 to pick her up and we ordered pizza and the two of them ate with us. Tomorrow Mya is coming over to make soap and Ellie wants to come one day next week and make lip balm and maybe some lotion bars. Lots of smiles.


Great that she had such a nice day with you. :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, those ceramics are wonderful. I think you should be featured in that magazine my aunt used to get. Can't remember the name but it featured the women from the provinces out West and it gave their recipes and crafts. Hard to imagine that you weren't featured. Love the things you do. So many talented women on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just read where the volcano at Yellowstone has opened up a fissure, scary, I don't live far enough from there.????& Kaye is even closer.


My goodness, I hadn't heard this. I've seen documentaries on the danger of Yellowstone. Won't add to your concerns but do hope it won't be anything serious and maybe good if the fissure allows pressure out that would have continued to build up if not released. Sure do understand your concerns. When my sister was in Indonesia the same time we were traveling, a volcano actually exploded but it was nothing anyone worried about, thank goodness. They didn't have to evacuate or anything, so hoping when pressure gets released like that it makes things better. I'm laughing at myself because I sure don't know, but just hoping.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wild.
> If it ever goes, it'll take out the whole west and north part of the U.S. and parts of Canada.


Yes, that's what I was thinking but didn't say. I have 4 bedrooms so you and Bonnie are welcome if it comes to that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had a health scare for DM who had a very mild heart turn. Home again now but under strict orders and back to Doc's again Saturday. DM is on waiting list for stents. This may jump her a bit up list, I hope. I was at work when I got told this and by then, they were ready to send DM home.


How scary for you and for her too. Hope she gets moved up the list and that this will do the trick when she gets it done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Brrrr way too cold in SE Qld this morning. Thank goodness the company supplied an efficient winter jacket.


Brrrrrrr Glad they kept you warm in that jacket. Love your scarf!! One of your knits I suspect.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Warm for us- I know to some of you this is crazy but it is 10.4 (50) at 3.30pm a very cold day for us. Also wet. Around 11am it felt like 6.8 (44) a warm 9.4 now. No wonder I was cold when I was out with my brother.


After your summers and your body adjusting to that, that would be really cold. Now all the knitting you have done will really help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard on the news where an apartment complex about a mile from us has been on fire for the past 5 hours. So many will be left with nothing. Please pray for all of the residents and firefighters.


So sad. There will probably be some without insurance if they were renting. Prayers that nobody is hurt and all will have the strength to make it through this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The complex is within the HS district where DH works so we're getting updates through the district and from the HS staff. We'll head over there tomorrow with coffee and donuts, etc. and then stop by the churches to see what we can do.


What a great thing to do. Just knowing people care will help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How frustrating. I'm not sure what's wrong with yours but last winter I was having trouble with my one machine & my friends DH looked at it, he repairs machines. He said it was an electrical "glitch " & just turned the fly heel backwards a few turns, then it works fine????, if you think it's electrical, you could try that.


Sorlenna, sure hope you can get your machine working.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's totally ridiculous that you have to worry about cuts to your pensions so the rich can get richer.
> Happy birthday, Tim.
> Hope Susan gets the job & Ben gets a promotion so things will be a little easier


Joy, Happy Birthday to Tim. I too hope Susan gets the position that will be best for her and that Ben gets a promotion. I do hope you will still have the money you need to live. I know you are both retired. Well, retired from your paid jobs, but certainly not sitting at home and possibly worker harder than ever before.

Have you had your next Dr. appointment yet for further investigation?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard on the news where an apartment complex about a mile from us has been on fire for the past 5 hours. So many will be left with nothing. Please pray for all of the residents and firefighters.


That is terrible , hope no one was killed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just read where the volcano at Yellowstone has opened up a fissure, scary, I don't live far enough from there.????& Kaye is even closer.


Definitely scary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had a health scare for DM who had a very mild heart turn. Home again now but under strict orders and back to Doc's again Saturday. DM is on waiting list for stents. This may jump her a bit up list, I hope. I was at work when I got told this and by then, they were ready to send DM home.


Glad to hear your mother is back home Heather , hopefully she is now top of the list


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up; sending prayers for all in need. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, all the canning, etc. Is a lot of work, sometimes I'm almost glad when it freezes in fall????????


The farmer I buy things from asked me to give her an opinion. She gave me the same thing frozen and canned and asked me to tell her which I liked better. I was shocked that I liked the frozen flavor better. Even I could freeze things if I just had a freezer and I would want to get a Food Saver vacuum sealing machine. I canned once and was being too careful by filling already sterilized jars with boiling water till I filled them. One jar broke and boiling water all over tummy and both thighs and a bit more, if you know what I mean. I feel the pain again just thinking of it. Anyway, I know I added an extra step with the jars on the counter full of boiling water, but I hesitate to can after that. Hurts just thinking of it. I do admire those who can though and think it must be so beautiful to walk in where all the jars are after canning and see the beauty of the prepared food.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> How awful- likely just as well it was 1.30pm as I guess time when least number of people likely to be home so less to get out.


It's very sad and I'll be over there today. The air still smells of smoke.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> What must you do to do this? Is there an advantage to giving up British citizenship or can you do both? Inquiring minds want to know.
> Still hot and dry here today, 104 as we did a quick walk around the block. Still no rain.


Oh my goodness, that sure is hot. I'm afraid I would have been crawling around the block in that heat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Saw that volcanic activity has increased all over the world. I had noticed that the planets were aligning on my Sky app. and just saw a film as I was researching the new fissure Bonnie mentioned, and they said that the last time the planets aligned there was increased volcanic activity. No idea if this is true or not but perhaps there could be some gravitational effect.

Well, time to give someone else a chance to post. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw that volcanic activity has increased all over the world. I had noticed that the planets were aligning on my Sky app. and just saw a film as I was researching the new fissure Bonnie mentioned, and they said that the last time the planets aligned there was increased volcanic activity. No idea if this is true or not but perhaps there could be some gravitational effect.
> 
> Well, time to give someone else a chance to post. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I won't keep sharing as I am heading off to bed.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My sister used to fix sewing machines at the fabric store. She said that the first thing to do is to take out the bobbin case and with a little brush get all the lint and tiny threads out of that area of the machine, take off the throat plate so you can see in there. Perhaps you can try her trick. She said that most often this and a good oil job, oiling every part that moves, both on top and under neath, was all that most machines needed. Perhaps this will work for you.


That was the first thing I did; I think it is something in the plate the bobbin case sits on (affecting the gear shaft that drives the bobbin assembly). I've been going through and checking each moving part.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am coughing quite a bit, but feeling a lot better, thanks. Nothing further has surfaced, but neither have I seen Rotorua since early May. I definitely won't be going this year- my priority is to get NZ Citizenship, having lived here more than 62 years. (Don't like what is happening in Britain with Brexit)


Sorry about the cough...coughing is especially tiring especially if you cough a lot at night. Will it cost you a lot to get citizenship? It's one of the things holding me back from getting my American. And the only reason I would get it is for ease of travel - otherwise I'd just as soon stay Canadian. Which reminds me, need to renew my passport. ????


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I have two...and now neither one is working! My newer one gave up the ghost last night...not even two years old. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get a new one, but it sure won't be a @#$% Brother. And of course I have projects half finished. :sm16:


Do they just need a good cleaning? 
Can it be repaired?
I gave a used one to a friend 3 years ago she had it cleaned and serviced and it is still going strong.
I used to collect good used machines....lol. I taught 4 Hers and they were not careful with my machine, so friends donated to the cause.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Most of our peas get sent to India
> No GMO's
> We've now had lots of rain, probably close to 7" in the last month
> No, not an organic farm


Wow Bonnie, that's a boatload of rain! We've had 4" since January 1!


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Tim's birthday.
> 
> He is slowly adjusting to the fact that his mother is trying to go back to work full time because we are all operating under a financial strain trying to keep Take Flight afloat and finishing a few likely properties to bring in future funds to Heiens & Co. which, in turn, will donate funding to keep Take Flight to keep our bills paid. It has been a long road and a heavy & stressful burden for her to carry for so long. Unless her DH Ben gets this promotion he's applied for, his wages are rather limited in scope. And then there is the child support he must pay out for children several years shy of no longer being considered minors. Given the current political scene and the likelihood of cuts to Social Security and perhaps to pension funds, there is not much more we can do to increase the support to the non-profit AND to the families in our household.
> 
> ...


God will not stop in the middle. He always provides. Praying for your situations


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, all the canning, etc. Is a lot of work, sometimes I'm almost glad when it freezes in fall????????


I remember that feeling well! When our children we all at home and money was tight we grew a huge garden and by the time the frost came it was a relief. Now we are empty nesters and don't need all that produce, but it is difficult to downsize quantities grown in the garden. I'm still trying to figure out why DH planted 12 red cabbage! I like red cabbage but 12?! One is already a good size, so trying to figure out what to do with it. I usually pickle it and then in the winter cook it up with onions and apples. But that doesn't sound like a summer meal - saw lots of good recipes for slaw so might try that.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> What must you do to do this? Is there an advantage to giving up British citizenship or can you do both? Inquiring minds want to know.
> Still hot and dry here today, 104 as we did a quick walk around the block. Still no rain.


Sounds like our weather...we've had a full week now of over 100! And very dry.....the worst thing has been the afternoon breeze that's been popping up which makes everything dry out the more.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Tim's birthday.
> 
> He is slowly adjusting to the fact that his mother is trying to go back to work full time because we are all operating under a financial strain trying to keep Take Flight afloat and finishing a few likely properties to bring in future funds to Heiens & Co. which, in turn, will donate funding to keep Take Flight to keep our bills paid. It has been a long road and a heavy & stressful burden for her to carry for so long. Unless her DH Ben gets this promotion he's applied for, his wages are rather limited in scope. And then there is the child support he must pay out for children several years shy of no longer being considered minors. Given the current political scene and the likelihood of cuts to Social Security and perhaps to pension funds, there is not much more we can do to increase the support to the non-profit AND to the families in our household.
> 
> ...


Blessings for all of you


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must make application to Internal Affairs- and front up with around $600- I don't foresee problems, as I'm not intending to move to live in Australia.
> I am not at all sure there will be an advantage to a British Passport after/if Brexit happens. When I was in Europe in 2011, I had entry through Europe with no question, but with what is devolving after the Referendum I'd rather travel as a New Zealander, if in fact I ever did travel again. Within New Zealand there are a lot of pluses having the Passport for ID.
> We had little to share today. (Rain)
> A large load of wood is now on the building site to the south of me- be interesting to see if anything happens.


Very interesting indeed. Is this the same building they've been working on forever?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Do they just need a good cleaning?
> Can it be repaired?
> I gave a used one to a friend 3 years ago she had it cleaned and serviced and it is still going strong.
> I used to collect good used machines....lol. I taught 4 Hers and they were not careful with my machine, so friends donated to the cause.


Cleaning won't do it--I clean regularly, but no go. After the second one (same model) did the exact thing the first one did, I conducted some research to find that quite a few people have had the same issue with this model, which leads me to believe the manufacturer has known about it and didn't bother to resolve the issue (don't even get me started on how the dealer treated me when I took it in to have them fix it--some of our folks here have heard that story and know I won't ever go back!). So the brand is now on my "Boycott for Life" list (I do not believe a sewing machine should be considered "disposable" after just a short time), and I figure since for all intents and purposes, the machine is busted anyhow, I might as well try everything I can think of--if I can't fix it, hard lesson learned. I do feel lost without a working machine, though, and I'd have to save up for a long time for the one I really want, which would mean going without one for quite a while, something I don't want to do. Eh, I'll figure it out one way or another. I'm just ranting. :sm23:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a lot of work to then give most away, I agree, helping the kids is great, up to a point, canning is hot sticky work, I need to pickle cucks and jalapenos this weekend or Monday, probably Monday.


I need to do the beets, but I keep putting it off.....what do you do with the jalapeños?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard on the news where an apartment complex about a mile from us has been on fire for the past 5 hours. So many will be left with nothing. Please pray for all of the residents and firefighters.


How sad.....


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> Yes when we lived there the ease was good- David needed to get Visas for some places we went to. But often as an Alien he got through Passport control quicker than us on out UK passports as with the EU members as well so many more using those lines.
> 
> The wood sounds promising-not something you would want lying round in the winter rains so hopefully they will quickly use it.


Funny how every time I See the word "Alien" spelt out I Think of green people. lol "One horn, one eyed, flying, purple people eater", or someone that landed on a flying saucer.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I remember that feeling well! When our children we all at home and money was tight we grew a huge garden and by the time the frost came it was a relief. Now we are empty nesters and don't need all that produce, but it is difficult to downsize quantities grown in the garden. I'm still trying to figure out why DH planted 12 red cabbage! I like red cabbage but 12?! One is already a good size, so trying to figure out what to do with it. I usually pickle it and then in the winter cook it up with onions and apples. But that doesn't sound like a summer meal - saw lots of good recipes for slaw so might try that.....


DD and I like it sauteed in butter with a little black pepper--simple but yummy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I need to do the beets, but I keep putting it off.....what do you do with the jalapeños?


cowboy candy?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Julie, I hope you are feeling better & the cough is leaving; interesting that the pile of wood appeared--perhaps now they will get on with the job that should have been done months ago?!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wild.
> If it ever goes, it'll take out the whole west and north part of the U.S. and parts of Canada.


Checked out information in Snopes and they are saying the closure was due to danger of falling rock, also that there's no imminent danger of eruption as there's not near enough magna present for a large scale eruption. Seems like a lot of misinformation on this subject is coming from either the Daily Mail or the Daily Express.....so we are safe for now Kayjo!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> Funny how every time I See the word "Alien" spelt out I Think of green people. lol "One horn, one eyed, flying, purple people eater", or someone that landed on a flying saucer.


David had a lovely time telling us he was an alien :sm02: Because like you that is what we think of when we think of aliens.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> That was the first thing I did; I think it is something in the plate the bobbin case sits on (affecting the gear shaft that drives the bobbin assembly). I've been going through and checking each moving part.


In some of my machines, one can drop the entire bobbin race out of the machine to make sure there is no thread or dust and oil the race before putting back in. Best wishes. I don't know what I would do without a working sewing machine even if I chose not to sew that day.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> Funny how every time I See the word "Alien" spelt out I Think of green people. lol "One horn, one eyed, flying, purple people eater", or someone that landed on a flying saucer.


Ha! That's how I feel every time I cross a border and show my resident alien card....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> cowboy candy?


???? Not sure I know what that is! I either can jalapeños in a vinegar solution or else just throw them whole into freezer and use as needed....or jelly is good too.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had a health scare for DM who had a very mild heart turn. Home again now but under strict orders and back to Doc's again Saturday. DM is on waiting list for stents. This may jump her a bit up list, I hope. I was at work when I got told this and by then, they were ready to send DM home.


I hope they move her up the list & it's done soon


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:25 am here and i am heading back to bed. 
Was up early to callvthe drs office. Was scheduled for Gage and myself to get needles today. But being as i am sick already and on antibiotics they just rescheduled. Actually got a bit of knitting in last night. Cast on for..Levi the super easy lovie by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. First time i have knit in 2 weeks ????

Going back to bed for a bit. Pressure us a bit less in my sinuses but my ear is sure paining today. 

This is what i wake up to this morning. 
Silly boy ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was what I would have thought. So time for the rain to stop- how long is needed for it dry from wet?


Depends on how hot it is & right now it's been humid, which is unusual for us, so several days at least. The forcast is for very unsettled until next week so he won't cut anymore until it straightens out


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> ???? Not sure I know what that is! I either can jalapeños in a vinegar solution or else just throw them whole into freezer and use as needed....or jelly is good too.....


It's probably the same thing:
http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/candied-jalapeno-or-cowboy-candy-453141


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok for whatever reason it wont let me send a pic. 
To tired. Will try again later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, those ceramics are wonderful. I think you should be featured in that magazine my aunt used to get. Can't remember the name but it featured the women from the provinces out West and it gave their recipes and crafts. Hard to imagine that you weren't featured. Love the things you do. So many talented women on here.


????????, not hardly????????????the magazine is called Country Woman, I get it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, that's what I was thinking but didn't say. I have 4 bedrooms so you and Bonnie are welcome if it comes to that.


Thank you Daralene but I sure hope it doesn't come to that. I haven't looked this morning to see if any new news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The farmer I buy things from asked me to give her an opinion. She gave me the same thing frozen and canned and asked me to tell her which I liked better. I was shocked that I liked the frozen flavor better. Even I could freeze things if I just had a freezer and I would want to get a Food Saver vacuum sealing machine. I canned once and was being too careful by filling already sterilized jars with boiling water till I filled them. One jar broke and boiling water all over tummy and both thighs and a bit more, if you know what I mean. I feel the pain again just thinking of it. Anyway, I know I added an extra step with the jars on the counter full of boiling water, but I hesitate to can after that. Hurts just thinking of it. I do admire those who can though and think it must be so beautiful to walk in where all the jars are after canning and see the beauty of the prepared food.


Terrible that you got burned, it can happen so easily . I once had 4 jars of Christmas pudding burst but they were in the water bath, it was an awful mess but not dangerous. Until then, I didn't realize you could only use hrs so long. I was canning it in straight sided jars that made it easy to get out. The jars had been given to me & after that episode I discovered on the bottom of the jars they were made in 1958????
It depends on the item, some are better canned, others better frozen. We don't like frozen beans so I can them but I freeze the corn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw that volcanic activity has increased all over the world. I had noticed that the planets were aligning on my Sky app. and just saw a film as I was researching the new fissure Bonnie mentioned, and they said that the last time the planets aligned there was increased volcanic activity. No idea if this is true or not but perhaps there could be some gravitational effect.
> 
> Well, time to give someone else a chance to post. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I wouldn't be surprised if gravity affects it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Sorry about the cough...coughing is especially tiring especially if you cough a lot at night. Will it cost you a lot to get citizenship? It's one of the things holding me back from getting my American. And the only reason I would get it is for ease of travel - otherwise I'd just as soon stay Canadian. Which reminds me, need to renew my passport. ????


So do you have some sort of US residency card? My cousin married someone from the US & couldn't come home for several years until she got her ??citizenship papers or she wouldn't be allowed back in th US


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Cleaning won't do it--I clean regularly, but no go. After the second one (same model) did the exact thing the first one did, I conducted some research to find that quite a few people have had the same issue with this model, which leads me to believe the manufacturer has known about it and didn't bother to resolve the issue (don't even get me started on how the dealer treated me when I took it in to have them fix it--some of our folks here have heard that story and know I won't ever go back!). So the brand is now on my "Boycott for Life" list (I do not believe a sewing machine should be considered "disposable" after just a short time), and I figure since for all intents and purposes, the machine is busted anyhow, I might as well try everything I can think of--if I can't fix it, hard lesson learned. I do feel lost without a working machine, though, and I'd have to save up for a long time for the one I really want, which would mean going without one for quite a while, something I don't want to do. Eh, I'll figure it out one way or another. I'm just ranting. :sm23:


I understand now that there are different qualities of machines sold through dealers and open market. My DH shopped through my DD while she was in college and bought me a viking for Christmas many years ago, I still have it.
The machine still sealed in its box turned out to be a "Lemon". It should have been opened and checked before delivery, It wasn't. My DD only came home every 2 months or so. She had to take it back and then bring it back on another trip. Didn't work right the whole 1st year. Within 6 months she was closed. . .out of business. I had to find another dealer in another state to fix it. Then the computer went on the machine. They wanted an arm and a leg to fix it. I found someone who thought I had been treated very un-fairly who fixed it for cost of a new mother board and made sure it worked. Then he retired. My husband later bought me a White serger and a Bernina quilting machine. Next week she put up a "Going out of Business Sign". The service from a dealer is most important when considering purchasing any machine. I can commiserate with your disappointment.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I remember that feeling well! When our children we all at home and money was tight we grew a huge garden and by the time the frost came it was a relief. Now we are empty nesters and don't need all that produce, but it is difficult to downsize quantities grown in the garden. I'm still trying to figure out why DH planted 12 red cabbage! I like red cabbage but 12?! One is already a good size, so trying to figure out what to do with it. I usually pickle it and then in the winter cook it up with onions and apples. But that doesn't sound like a summer meal - saw lots of good recipes for slaw so might try that.....


My MIL always made salad with shredded red cabbage & oil & vinegar dressing, it keeps in the fridge for at least a week. I had 10 red cabbage last year, 1 spoiled but I still have 1/2 of one in my fridge, they kept really well in my cold room. I make sweet & sour red cabbage, add apples, brown sugar, vinegar & a little water, it's really good & im told you can freeze it but I haven't tried that since the cabbage keep well for me. I've never pickled it

Every spring I say I will downsize but....????????actually except for tomatoes, I didn't plant as much. I have a lot of potatoes but at least 30 Hills have been planted later so we will extend the season of baby potatoes, I did the last 6 Hills just day before yesterday


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

darowil said:


> David had a lovely time telling us he was an alien :sm02: Because like you that is what we think of when we think of aliens.


We must collectively be out of touch with reality. lol, lol How times have changed.... :sm02: Or is it age ? :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Maatje said:


> Ha! That's how I feel every time I cross a border and show my resident alien card....


They do inspect you for green color, don't they?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Cleaning won't do it--I clean regularly, but no go. After the second one (same model) did the exact thing the first one did, I conducted some research to find that quite a few people have had the same issue with this model, which leads me to believe the manufacturer has known about it and didn't bother to resolve the issue (don't even get me started on how the dealer treated me when I took it in to have them fix it--some of our folks here have heard that story and know I won't ever go back!). So the brand is now on my "Boycott for Life" list (I do not believe a sewing machine should be considered "disposable" after just a short time), and I figure since for all intents and purposes, the machine is busted anyhow, I might as well try everything I can think of--if I can't fix it, hard lesson learned. I do feel lost without a working machine, though, and I'd have to save up for a long time for the one I really want, which would mean going without one for quite a while, something I don't want to do. Eh, I'll figure it out one way or another. I'm just ranting. :sm23:


Seems manufacturers think everything is disposable now days. It drives me nuts. I still have my original Singer from 40 years ago but it is on its last legs, I love it because it's lightweight to take to Quilting but I think I sewed too much leather with the poor little thing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I need to do the beets, but I keep putting it off.....what do you do with the jalapeños?


Thanks to the deer, my beets aren't ready yet. As well as doing them for us, I usually do a 5 gallon pail of honeyed beets for the fall supper, then they just have to be heated up for the supper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Checked out information in Snopes and they are saying the closure was due to danger of falling rock, also that there's no imminent danger of eruption as there's not near enough magna present for a large scale eruption. Seems like a lot of misinformation on this subject is coming from either the Daily Mail or the Daily Express.....so we are safe for now Kayjo!


That's good to know. The article I read said some geysers that had only erupted 3 times in the last 28 years have erupted several times in the last month.. why do they have to make up stories. I just tried to look that up on Snopes but found nthing????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ha! That's how I feel every time I cross a border and show my resident alien card....


???????? I see I should have read farther as you've answered my question


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> ???? Not sure I know what that is! I either can jalapeños in a vinegar solution or else just throw them whole into freezer and use as needed....or jelly is good too.....


One thing I don't have to deal with as I'm alergic to all peppers so don't bother to grow them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:25 am here and i am heading back to bed.
> Was up early to callvthe drs office. Was scheduled for Gage and myself to get needles today. But being as i am sick already and on antibiotics they just rescheduled. Actually got a bit of knitting in last night. Cast on for..Levi the super easy lovie by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. First time i have knit in 2 weeks ????
> 
> Going back to bed for a bit. Pressure us a bit less in my sinuses but my ear is sure paining today.
> ...


Hope you are better soon. If your pharmacy sells essential oils, Mint oil dabbed on the temples, the bridge of the nose & untermyou nostrils works amazingly well to relieve the sinuses. Hope you are better soon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:25 am here and i am heading back to bed.
> Was up early to callvthe drs office. Was scheduled for Gage and myself to get needles today. But being as i am sick already and on antibiotics they just rescheduled. Actually got a bit of knitting in last night. Cast on for..Levi the super easy lovie by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. First time i have knit in 2 weeks ????
> 
> Going back to bed for a bit. Pressure us a bit less in my sinuses but my ear is sure paining today.
> ...


Wow, you must be feeling bad not to knit. Hugs & healing energy coming atcha.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> I didn't want to offend anyone with gout, so I always call it Bishops weed to tease my DH. Since he was a minister for 40 years I think it is the bishop's job to pull it all out. It can be taken to the landfill 1 1/2 miles away and grow its roots back under ground and come up again in my yard If there is one1/4 inch of root it multiplies like crazy.


I'd never heard of goutweed so looked it up. It's what we call Ground Elder and yes, it's a menace. I've been doing battle with mine for years. The only way to get rid of it is to get all the roots out and that is well nigh impossible.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems manufacturers think everything is disposable now days. It drives me nuts. I still have my original Singer from 40 years ago but it is on its last legs, I love it because it's lightweight to take to Quilting but I think I sewed too much leather with the poor little thing.


When I had my old mechanical Singer, I could take it apart and put it back together no problem--then it got to where I had to adjust it at least once just to finish one project, so I replaced it. I don't regret getting rid of it, but I would rather, I think, have an all mechanical one now instead of the computerized one. And good luck trying to find one! I'll keep an eye out in the thrift stores--one never knows. A friend of mine has found a couple of really great ones in the indoor flea market.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I said I would post the recipe for the loaded potatoes in the crock pot. Here is the link.
> 
> https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a50007/slow-cooker-loaded-potatoes/


Sounds yummy, but I'd have to eat it all by myself! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry i have been absent.
> Lots going on but I am still here.
> Currently I am laid up with an ear infection and sinus infection.
> Hope all are doing well and that all who attended the kap had a great time.
> ...


Hi Mel. Good to hear from you. I hope you feel better soon and that Gage is well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must make application to Internal Affairs- and front up with around $600- I don't foresee problems, as I'm not intending to move to live in Australia.
> I am not at all sure there will be an advantage to a British Passport after/if Brexit happens. When I was in Europe in 2011, I had entry through Europe with no question, but with what is devolving after the Referendum I'd rather travel as a New Zealander, if in fact I ever did travel again. Within New Zealand there are a lot of pluses having the Passport for ID.
> We had little to share today. (Rain)
> A large load of wood is now on the building site to the south of me- be interesting to see if anything happens.


Hope the arrival of the wood is a sign of impending action!?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you.
> 
> http://abc7chicago.com/prospect-heights-fire-massive-blaze-at-condominium-complex-hundreds-displaced/3783562/


Terrible. It brought back memories of a tower block fire in London last year. So many people trapped and unable to get out. It was the help of local people and churches that got them through afterwards not the local authorities. Donations filled many church halls with food, water, clothing etc. and they were handed out by volunteers. 
I hope there was no loss of life in this fire.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just read where the volcano at Yellowstone has opened up a fissure, scary, I don't live far enough from there.????& Kaye is even closer.


Scary. :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had a health scare for DM who had a very mild heart turn. Home again now but under strict orders and back to Doc's again Saturday. DM is on waiting list for stents. This may jump her a bit up list, I hope. I was at work when I got told this and by then, they were ready to send DM home.


Hope your DM is feeling better and resting at home and gets a stent in soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Terrible. It brought back memories of a tower block fire in London last year. So many people trapped and unable to get out. It was the help of local people and churches that got them through afterwards not the local authorities. Donations filled many church halls with food, water, clothing etc. and they were handed out by volunteers.
> I hope there was no loss of life in this fire.


None that I've heard. PTL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Terrible. It brought back memories of a tower block fire in London last year. So many people trapped and unable to get out. It was the help of local people and churches that got them through afterwards not the local authorities. Donations filled many church halls with food, water, clothing etc. and they were handed out by volunteers.
> I hope there was no loss of life in this fire.


I remember that fire; so horrible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

speaking of Christoper - have you visited him lately? how is he holding up? do they have an exercize yard that he can at least get outside. has there been a settlement yet? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's not good at all. No, I wouldn't buy a brother either, we were reading consumer reports about sewing machines 2 yrs ago when we had decided to get Christopher one for Christmas and it said not to buy from box stores, as they get machines that are made to be sold at a lower price and replaced after a year or two of use, to purchase from sewing shops or the factory themselves. Not always an option though, for many. We are lucky to have a really good shop close by that does layaway, and trade ins. I hope that you are able to get one of them working somehow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you kidding - that is a big area. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's wild.
> If it ever goes, it'll take out the whole west and north part of the U.S. and parts of Canada.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Angelam and Grannypeg, you have me beat. Wasn't it just yesterday that we were that age. :sm06: :sm23:


when I think of my grandchilden (all boys) being 22,23,24 and 26 this year, I really feel old.

I Love spending time with them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard on the news where an apartment complex about a mile from us has been on fire for the past 5 hours. So many will be left with nothing. Please pray for all of the residents and firefighters.


That is terrible. Do they know what caused it? Praying that all stay safe.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I'd never heard of goutweed so looked it up. It's what we call Ground Elder and yes, it's a menace. I've been doing battle with mine for years. The only way to get rid of it is to get all the roots out and that is well nigh impossible.


Round up? I know that's a dirty word some places


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wild.
> If it ever goes, it'll take out the whole west and north part of the U.S. and parts of Canada.


What a catastrophe that would be! Let's hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had a health scare for DM who had a very mild heart turn. Home again now but under strict orders and back to Doc's again Saturday. DM is on waiting list for stents. This may jump her a bit up list, I hope. I was at work when I got told this and by then, they were ready to send DM home.


I hope she will be okay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When I had my old mechanical Singer, I could take it apart and put it back together no problem--then it got to where I had to adjust it at least once just to finish one project, so I replaced it. I don't regret getting rid of it, but I would rather, I think, have an all mechanical one now instead of the computerized one. And good luck trying to find one! I'll keep an eye out in the thrift stores--one never knows. A friend of mine has found a couple of really great ones in the indoor flea market.


My friend just bought a Singer featherweight machine that she's very impressed with. If you look on eBay quite a few are listed. They were built in the 40's-50's & seem to be very popular & most aren't too expensive, just the shipping is nuts to Canada


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Terrible. It brought back memories of a tower block fire in London last year. So many people trapped and unable to get out. It was the help of local people and churches that got them through afterwards not the local authorities. Donations filled many church halls with food, water, clothing etc. and they were handed out by volunteers.
> I hope there was no loss of life in this fire.


That was so awful


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So do you have some sort of US residency card? My cousin married someone from the US & couldn't come home for several years until she got her ??citizenship papers or she wouldn't be allowed back in th US


My brother is like that. He can't visit us because he's afraid they won't allow him back in the U.S. He doesn't have a Canadian passport but I don't believe he's a U.S. citizen either. I'm not quite sure how that works because he's lived there over 60 years.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

marking my spot


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wild.
> If it ever goes, it'll take out the whole west and north part of the U.S. and parts of Canada.


And we down here will not be immune!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mmmmm, sweet sour red cabbage. Love it! I used to use a recipe that called for all the usual ingredients but added some currant jelly. Delicious and added a little glaze.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had a health scare for DM who had a very mild heart turn. Home again now but under strict orders and back to Doc's again Saturday. DM is on waiting list for stents. This may jump her a bit up list, I hope. I was at work when I got told this and by then, they were ready to send DM home.


Hoping it does indeed speed things up!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> My brother is like that. He can't visit us because he's afraid they won't allow him back in the U.S. He doesn't have a Canadian passport but I don't believe he's a U.S. citizen either. I'm not quite sure how that works because he's lived there over 60 years.


If he's there illegally that means he doesn't have a valid green card. If he has a valid green card he could get back into the States. It must be difficult not being able to visit Canada. He can still apply for a Canadian passport if that where he was born. He's probably ok but he sure doesn't want to bring himself to the attention of anyone unless he wants to apply and get citizenship like I did, but I had a green card. He might talk to an immigration lawyer if he wants to pursue things. I would certainly be stressed if I were him.

Wow, I'd better go get dressed. DGS #2 will be here momentarily. :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a catastrophe that would be! Let's hope it doesn't happen.


Sounds like the volcano story was BS, a fissure has opened in Grand Teton park but not related to the volcano, Area was closed due to danger of falling rocks. I don't understand why someone would invent such a story. What do they gain? Totally nuts


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like the volcano story was BS, a fissure has opened in Grand Teton park but not related to the volcano, Area was closed due to danger of falling rocks. I don't understand why someone would invent such a story. What do they gain? Totally nuts


It is crazy and I don't know why but I do remember after 9/11 hearing all sorts of fake stories. In Germany I saw postings for people that had supposedly died but hadn't and they gave fake obituaries, saying things like, she liked to shop and nothing nice about the person. Just terrible. There was one that someone road the top of the building antenna down to the ground and survived. Online a photo of the side of the building looking like Satan just before it happened. I think it is strange that people want to do this and probably many different reasons, some power to influence so many be it for good or for bad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have two...and now neither one is working! My newer one gave up the ghost last night...not even two years old. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get a new one, but it sure won't be a @#$% Brother. And of course I have projects half finished. :sm16:


 :sm22:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, do pray for a miracle for finances. You all have put so much work, money, compassion in, you deserve a miracle.
> 
> Didn't o much, a little vacuuming, shower, shampoo. Went to Medical Records at Hosp to get results of type and cross match they did for surgery. Asked explicitly for blood type results I.e. A+, from type and cross match. Waited 10 minutes and got print outs. Then went to library. Got home and read papers from Medical Records. NO TYPE AND CROSS MATCH. Just other blood work. Called and explained what I got and what I asked for. Woman said she thought those results were in printout. She would print them out and I could pick them up anytime. I said I couldn't do it today I was too tired from going out , humidity and smoke (from fire near Mt. Whitney). Will pick it up tomorrow before I see Iresha.


Isn't that the way things go? Grr. Sorry you need to make an extra stop tomorrow. Be sure to check the print outs when you pick them up. Hope the fires are soon out. Everywhere.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must make application to Internal Affairs- and front up with around $600- I don't foresee problems, as I'm not intending to move to live in Australia.
> I am not at all sure there will be an advantage to a British Passport after/if Brexit happens. When I was in Europe in 2011, I had entry through Europe with no question, but with what is devolving after the Referendum I'd rather travel as a New Zealander, if in fact I ever did travel again. Within New Zealand there are a lot of pluses having the Passport for ID.
> We had little to share today. (Rain)
> A large load of wood is now on the building site to the south of me- be interesting to see if anything happens.


May everything go smoothly and quickly for you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm24: That sounds good, I cooked a ribeye in my cast iron skillet and sauted up some mushrooms to go with.


Yum! We will be going out tonight. I picked up a few things at Walmart this afternoon and started putting things away and find I am missing 2 items. Of course the things I went for! And paid cash. Called and was told to come back and go to customer service and they would have me go get them again. Might as well do supper at the same time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just heard on the news where an apartment complex about a mile from us has been on fire for the past 5 hours. So many will be left with nothing. Please pray for all of the residents and firefighters.


Said


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm persistent...and think I see where it's hanging up, but will have to wait until tomorrow to test my idea.
> 
> Bonnie, I rocked the wheel (which unstuck it before) but suspect something in the bobbin assembly has gotten clogged. If this is the case, and I can fix it, I might take another crack at the other one. We shall see. If my daddy were close by, I'll bet he could fix it. So I'll just hope I got the gene. :sm09: I did fix my old mechanical Singer more than once.


And maybe YouTube can help. If you can figure out what the problem is.

Edit: you might watch estate sales, also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had a health scare for DM who had a very mild heart turn. Home again now but under strict orders and back to Doc's again Saturday. DM is on waiting list for stents. This may jump her a bit up list, I hope. I was at work when I got told this and by then, they were ready to send DM home.


Prayers for your DM. Hugs for you. Hope it moves her up the list.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> So no liquid for cooking? or did I miss it


No added liquid. I sprayed the crock, and layered the potatoes, bacon and cheese, oh and green onions. That was all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Cleaning won't do it--I clean regularly, but no go. After the second one (same model) did the exact thing the first one did, I conducted some research to find that quite a few people have had the same issue with this model, which leads me to believe the manufacturer has known about it and didn't bother to resolve the issue (don't even get me started on how the dealer treated me when I took it in to have them fix it--some of our folks here have heard that story and know I won't ever go back!). So the brand is now on my "Boycott for Life" list (I do not believe a sewing machine should be considered "disposable" after just a short time), and I figure since for all intents and purposes, the machine is busted anyhow, I might as well try everything I can think of--if I can't fix it, hard lesson learned. I do feel lost without a working machine, though, and I'd have to save up for a long time for the one I really want, which would mean going without one for quite a while, something I don't want to do. Eh, I'll figure it out one way or another. I'm just ranting. :sm23:


Can you Google the machine and a general description of the problem? Maybe there will be an easy fix that someone has posted somewhere. I hope so!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DD and I like it sauteed in butter with a little black pepper--simple but yummy!


Yum! Or ,as I do with green cabbage, slice 1" think"steaks", salt & pepper, then drizzle with olive oil and roast.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When I had my old mechanical Singer, I could take it apart and put it back together no problem--then it got to where I had to adjust it at least once just to finish one project, so I replaced it. I don't regret getting rid of it, but I would rather, I think, have an all mechanical one now instead of the computerized one. And good luck trying to find one! I'll keep an eye out in the thrift stores--one never knows. A friend of mine has found a couple of really great ones in the indoor flea market.


Too bad we are so far apart. I have 2 old ones that were given to me by my aunt. I have never tried to use them, so don't really know if they would work, though. I hate the thought of just putting them in the garbage, but that's probably what will happen. :sm03:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds yummy, but I'd have to eat it all by myself! :sm23: :sm23:


I will make a half batch in my smaller crock pot for the 2 of us, then have leftovers. I think I'll try them with regular potatoes cut in small cubes instead of the more expensive ones that are called for.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I've used that with some success but it's in ground where other plants are growing.

re Round up


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok you sock knitters - here is a sock you haven't knit yet - and if you scroll down they even have a mystery sock club. --- sam seriously - even if you don't knit socks you really need to look at this one.

http://biscotteyarns.com/products/free-brioche-sock-pattern?utm_source=Biscotte+Newsletter&utm_campaign=81ccc5b643-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_07_19_02_13&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4df387b026-81ccc5b643-191472657&goal=0_4df387b026-81ccc5b643-191472657&mc_cid=81ccc5b643&mc_eid=5282b65550


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, prayers for your DM.
Daralene, ohh ouch that must have been excruciating pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but i bet it will get rid of the gout weed. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Round up? I know that's a dirty word some places


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are some sites online that do nothing but report false news. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like the volcano story was BS, a fissure has opened in Grand Teton park but not related to the volcano, Area was closed due to danger of falling rocks. I don't understand why someone would invent such a story. What do they gain? Totally nuts


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, a beautiful sock but looks hard.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My friend just bought a Singer featherweight machine that she's very impressed with. If you look on eBay quite a few are listed. They were built in the 40's-50's & seem to be very popular & most aren't too expensive, just the shipping is nuts to Canada


I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And maybe YouTube can help. If you can figure out what the problem is.
> 
> Edit: you might watch estate sales, also!


I watched a lot of videos last night but none were my issue. I'll give it another go this evening.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That is quite a sock, Sam! Are you going to knit them?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.

However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam, I downloaded the pattern. Have never used the brioche stitch before,
but sure looks ineresting. Oh dear, now to find time to go and play in my
stash.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


That is beautiful. I'm sorry that you have someone horrible to deal with on the job. Hopefully, it's a short term assignment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busybeeworker, sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is way beyond my capabilities. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> That is quite a sock, Sam! Are you going to knit them?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sunrise picture heather. working with a person like that is tiring. hope this is a short assignment. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


That is a beautiful sunrise.

Sorry to hear of your work problems.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, a beautiful sock but looks hard.


Yes it looks rather challenging but is a smashing pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally googled goutweed and did you know it is edible! http://www.eattheweeds.com/gout-weed/



angelam said:


> I'd never heard of goutweed so looked it up. It's what we call Ground Elder and yes, it's a menace. I've been doing battle with mine for years. The only way to get rid of it is to get all the roots out and that is well nigh impossible.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish you lived close; I have extra 3 machines that I KNOW all they need is a good cleaning and I'd gladly give you one.


Sorlenna said:


> When I had my old mechanical Singer, I could take it apart and put it back together no problem--then it got to where I had to adjust it at least once just to finish one project, so I replaced it. I don't regret getting rid of it, but I would rather, I think, have an all mechanical one now instead of the computerized one. And good luck trying to find one! I'll keep an eye out in the thrift stores--one never knows. A friend of mine has found a couple of really great ones in the indoor flea market.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yesterday spent 9 hours with oldest granddaughter Mya age 18. It was so delightful. Today though I am worn out! Haven't gotten much of anything accomplished. She said she'd be back again next week. Also hoping youngest one will be back next week. 
Her mom said she is already doing so much better. Thank God! I know there will be "steps backwards" most likely but oh my it was so wonderful seeing her being so positive and smiling.


Grannypeg said:


> when I think of my grandchilden (all boys) being 22,23,24 and 26 this year, I really feel old.
> 
> I Love spending time with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are gorgeous but brioche & I are not friends....LOL!


thewren said:


> ok you sock knitters - here is a sock you haven't knit yet - and if you scroll down they even have a mystery sock club. --- sam seriously - even if you don't knit socks you really need to look at this one.
> 
> http://biscotteyarns.com/products/free-brioche-sock-pattern?utm_source=Biscotte+Newsletter&utm_campaign=81ccc5b643-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_07_19_02_13&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4df387b026-81ccc5b643-191472657&goal=0_4df387b026-81ccc5b643-191472657&mc_cid=81ccc5b643&mc_eid=5282b65550


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! That is a beautiful sky. Sorry the co-worker is being a pain; hopefully this particular job will end soon or that they will move on or miraculously stop bringing personal problems to work.


busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


Lovely sunrise

Hope you don't have to work in this site too much longer, doesn't sound like fun


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday spent 9 hours with oldest granddaughter Mya age 18. It was so delightful. Today though I am worn out! Haven't gotten much of anything accomplished. She said she'd be back again next week. Also hoping youngest one will be back next week.
> Her mom said she is already doing so much better. Thank God! I know there will be "steps backwards" most likely but oh my it was so wonderful seeing her being so positive and smiling.


Great you are getting quality time with GDs & so good the young one is improving


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wish you lived close; I have extra 3 machines that I KNOW all they need is a good cleaning and I'd gladly give you one.


I have heard that from more than one person! And the eyelet tool for the drawstring bags I was making came today, though of course now I can't finish the bags. Ha. Ah well. I'm going to tackle that machine again in a bit.

I also got my lye so I can use up the rest of the oils I have, though won't work on that until this weekend most likely.

Your DGD has been in my thoughts & heart. Such a tough age to get through, and I'm glad to hear she's improving. Blessings on all y'all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, those are great socks. I’m not sure I’m brave enough to try them. I tried Brioche last winter, I think it would take forever to do them

Sad news from our area the past few weeks, 2 young men, one 19, the other 15, drowned in 2 different lakes in the area. The older was apparently caught in a storm on the lake in a canoe, no idea why no life jacket. The younger feel out of a boat & didn’t surface for some reason. So awful for the families.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have heard that from more than one person! And the eyelet tool for the drawstring bags I was making came today, though of course now I can't finish the bags. Ha. Ah well. I'm going to tackle that machine again in a bit.
> 
> I also got my lye so I can use up the rest of the oils I have, though won't work on that until this weekend most likely.
> 
> Your DGD has been in my thoughts & heart. Such a tough age to get through, and I'm glad to hear she's improving. Blessings on all y'all.


I finally found some lye, at the lumber yard if all places, so I can soon try making soap. I have a big pot I gave to DIL, if she's not using it, I think I will ask for it back to use for this project. You would think you could just use a pot & wash it well, I'm sure our ancestors didn't have a separate pot only for soap making


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, those are great socks. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to try them. I tried Brioche last winter, I think it would take forever to do them
> 
> Sad news from our area the past few weeks, 2 young men, one 19, the other 15, drowned in 2 different lakes in the area. The older was apparently caught in a storm on the lake in a canoe, no idea why no life jacket. The younger feel out of a boat & didn't surface for some reason. So awful for the families.


We just had a very similar thing happen this week on an Auckland beach. An Asian husband and wife went fishing off the rocks in stormy weather, he slipped and fell, the wife tried to save him and she too drowned in the heavy seas. They have 9 children now bereft. No life jackets were worn despite lots of signs saying to wear them. They are not recent immigrants, been here 10 years so should know better. Our west coast beaches are renowned for being quite dangerous.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had a health scare for DM who had a very mild heart turn. Home again now but under strict orders and back to Doc's again Saturday. DM is on waiting list for stents. This may jump her a bit up list, I hope. I was at work when I got told this and by then, they were ready to send DM home.


Oh no, I hope that they are able to get her in sooner for the stents. Glad that she's been released home though, that's a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, that's what I was thinking but didn't say. I have 4 bedrooms so you and Bonnie are welcome if it comes to that.


Lol! Thank you for the offer though. 
:sm24: 
Instead of a hurricane party, it'd be an eruption party. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I need to do the beets, but I keep putting it off.....what do you do with the jalapeños?


I either freeze or pickle them, I have 4-1 gallon bags in the freezer, so I'll pickle these the same way I do dill pickles, they come out really well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Checked out information in Snopes and they are saying the closure was due to danger of falling rock, also that there's no imminent danger of eruption as there's not near enough magna present for a large scale eruption. Seems like a lot of misinformation on this subject is coming from either the Daily Mail or the Daily Express.....so we are safe for now Kayjo!


I wasn't too worried, Old Faithful hasn't been giving off near the steam that it used to when it goes off, so I figure that it can't be too too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:25 am here and i am heading back to bed.
> Was up early to callvthe drs office. Was scheduled for Gage and myself to get needles today. But being as i am sick already and on antibiotics they just rescheduled. Actually got a bit of knitting in last night. Cast on for..Levi the super easy lovie by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. First time i have knit in 2 weeks ????
> 
> Going back to bed for a bit. Pressure us a bit less in my sinuses but my ear is sure paining today.
> ...


I sure hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wonderful news youngest DGD doing so much better. Happy day with Amya.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen: this place was right next to where we had dinner last night with DD#1 last night.
http://www.thegwenchicago.com/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes when we lived there the ease was good- David needed to get Visas for some places we went to. But often as an Alien he got through Passport control quicker than us on out UK passports as with the EU members as well so many more using those lines.
> 
> The wood sounds promising-not something you would want lying round in the winter rains so hopefully they will quickly use it.


I did get held up in Dusseldorf on the way home from Neuenrade, but that was because of exceptional thunderstorm activity- when we finally made it to Schipholle (?sp), fortunately I was able to make the connection using one of those Airport Scooter/Mobile thingies they have- I would never have made it on foot!!!!!

No sign of activity today- all that has happened is that they have picked up the plans and metal fasteners that were dropped off along with all the lumber, yesterday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> We just had a very similar thing happen this week on an Auckland beach. An Asian husband and wife went fishing off the rocks in stormy weather, he slipped and fell, the wife tried to save him and she too drowned in the heavy seas. They have 9 children now bereft. No life jackets were worn despite lots of signs saying to wear them. They are not recent immigrants, been here 10 years so should know better. Our west coast beaches are renowned for being quite dangerous.


Those poor kids


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, so sad about drownings.
Fan, so sad to leave 9 children.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hope the arrival of the wood is a sign of impending action!?


Who knows!?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am quite far behind as work and life have me busy as well as some knitting, laundry, cooking, washing dishes and some sleeping. I wanted to share a touching moment regarding Bella...the family was praying so Bella was joining the family. She took her good arm and grabbed her weak one (from the stroke) and clasped her hands together and then bowed her head in prayer with her family. That is pure determination on her part. I admire her strength and determination.

I hope everyone is staying healthy and having a good week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> May everything go smoothly and quickly for you


 :sm24: Hope so!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, so sad about drownings.
> Fan, so sad to leave 9 children.


They are being supported by our Victim Support unit and will receive money from the Asian Community and Give a little website.'
The older children are I think 19-20 so will no doubt have to take on the role of parenting. 3 of the children were on the beach with parents, 
what is really tragic they were only a few metres away from steps back up off the rocks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tomorrow will be Julie’s ???? ???? BIRTHDAY so let’s remember tomorrow as it won’t show up for us in the States until a day later since she is in New Zealand. It would be best if I told you tomorrow morning but I am afraid I will forget as DH is home on summer vacation and we often spend mornings together. So tomorrow let’s all remember Julie.

Hugs all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tomorrow will be Julie's ???? ???? BIRTHDAY so let's remember tomorrow as it won't show up for us in the States until a day later since she is in New Zealand. It would be best if I told you tomorrow morning but I am afraid I will forget as DH is home on summer vacation and we often spend mornings together. So tomorrow let's all remember Julie.
> 
> Hugs all.


Already given her, my gift earlier this week. She shares her day with our adopted family, 
wee Ella turning 4, so tomorrow will be a busy one. The family have 4 birthdays all in this week!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


Wow, that is gorgeous.

Oh no. It's so awful when you have a co-worker like that. It causes so much stress. Hope through some miracle she changes, but since that's not likely, here's to an end to this job and one with a new and better colleague.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Round up? I know that's a dirty word some places


It doesn't matter how dirty the word is. . . it will not kill it all, Believe me, I've tried. Mixed, straight in a syringe straight in the stem, etc. Still trying years later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Already given her, my gift earlier this week. She shares her day with our adopted family,
> wee Ella turning 4, so tomorrow will be a busy one. The family have 4 birthdays all in this week!


She mentioned you giving her a gift and card and was thrilled with it. How nice you are close enough to see her personally. Wow, 4 birthdays in one week.... :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan and Bonnie, so sad about the drownings. Sounds like those in Canada also were without life vests??


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday spent 9 hours with oldest granddaughter Mya age 18. It was so delightful. Today though I am worn out! Haven't gotten much of anything accomplished. She said she'd be back again next week. Also hoping youngest one will be back next week.
> Her mom said she is already doing so much better. Thank God! I know there will be "steps backwards" most likely but oh my it was so wonderful seeing her being so positive and smiling.


Good news! Rest today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, those are great socks. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to try them. I tried Brioche last winter, I think it would take forever to do them
> 
> Sad news from our area the past few weeks, 2 young men, one 19, the other 15, drowned in 2 different lakes in the area. The older was apparently caught in a storm on the lake in a canoe, no idea why no life jacket. The younger feel out of a boat & didn't surface for some reason. So awful for the families.


So sad such young men. Prayers for their families.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally found some lye, at the lumber yard if all places, so I can soon try making soap. I have a big pot I gave to DIL, if she's not using it, I think I will ask for it back to use for this project. You would think you could just use a pot & wash it well, I'm sure our ancestors didn't have a separate pot only for soap making


I'm sure our ancestors didn't have a separate pot! If DIL is using it, try a yard sale or thrift shop for one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> We just had a very similar thing happen this week on an Auckland beach. An Asian husband and wife went fishing off the rocks in stormy weather, he slipped and fell, the wife tried to save him and she too drowned in the heavy seas. They have 9 children now bereft. No life jackets were worn despite lots of signs saying to wear them. They are not recent immigrants, been here 10 years so should know better. Our west coast beaches are renowned for being quite dangerous.


Poor kids


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am quite far behind as work and life have me busy as well as some knitting, laundry, cooking, washing dishes and some sleeping. I wanted to share a touching moment regarding Bella...the family was praying so Bella was joining the family. She took her good arm and grabbed her weak one (from the stroke) and clasped her hands together and then bowed her head in prayer with her family. That is pure determination on her part. I admire her strength and determination.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying healthy and having a good week.


I saw that on Facebook. I cried. I am so happy for her!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> They are being supported by our Victim Support unit and will receive money from the Asian Community and Give a little website.'
> The older children are I think 19-20 so will no doubt have to take on the role of parenting. 3 of the children were on the beach with parents,
> what is really tragic they were only a few metres away from steps back up off the rocks.


 :sm03:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She mentioned you giving her a gift and card and was thrilled with it. How nice you are close enough to see her personally. Wow, 4 birthdays in one week.... :sm06:


The children's grandmother says she is not enthusiastic about July, with her son-in-law, 2 granddaughters and 1 grandsons birthdays from 21st-27th.
Then there is me starting things off on July 4th lol! We don't give gifts between adults anymore, it's too expensive for everyone. However we exchange gifts at Christmas. We give them all a cash gift, and they in turn give us a lovely food hamper as we usually go travelling at Christmas.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This morning I received a wee pot of a natural skin problem cream. It has grape seed oil, olive oil, Kawakawa (a native bush I make tea from leaves)
Oil of lavender, Mānuka, kanuka, and something called vibrational essences. Just hope I don’t end up shaking all over lol! ????Must google that one!
I have sundamaged skin on face so need to try and sort it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


It's a shame how one person can ruin a work place- but the up side is one person can change it for good as well. But somehow it is so often the negative that dominates for some reason.

Wonderful sun rise- did you have a bad day weather wise? Red sky in the morning?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok you sock knitters - here is a sock you haven't knit yet - and if you scroll down they even have a mystery sock club. --- sam seriously - even if you don't knit socks you really need to look at this one.
> 
> http://biscotteyarns.com/products/free-brioche-sock-pattern?utm_source=Biscotte+Newsletter&utm_campaign=81ccc5b643-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_07_19_02_13&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4df387b026-81ccc5b643-191472657&goal=0_4df387b026-81ccc5b643-191472657&mc_cid=81ccc5b643&mc_eid=5282b65550


That looks good thanks Sam. I'm wanting to learn to brioche socks this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, those are great socks. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to try them. I tried Brioche last winter, I think it would take forever to do them
> 
> Sad news from our area the past few weeks, 2 young men, one 19, the other 15, drowned in 2 different lakes in the area. The older was apparently caught in a storm on the lake in a canoe, no idea why no life jacket. The younger feel out of a boat & didn't surface for some reason. So awful for the families.


That is terrible- and two has a stronger impact on the wider community as well than one incident.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> We just had a very similar thing happen this week on an Auckland beach. An Asian husband and wife went fishing off the rocks in stormy weather, he slipped and fell, the wife tried to save him and she too drowned in the heavy seas. They have 9 children now bereft. No life jackets were worn despite lots of signs saying to wear them. They are not recent immigrants, been here 10 years so should know better. Our west coast beaches are renowned for being quite dangerous.


We are always told not to try to save someone unless we know we can do so- but how hard would it be to stand by and not try? And what guilt you would feel if you didn't try. But those kids to lose both parents at once- what type of age do you know? Seen your answer. A lot to put on the oldest kids- and the impact on the 3 with them what must that be doing to them? Hope the support they are getting lasts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now to neaten up my summary to date and send it to Julie early. She will need to do both lots till tomorrows KTP starts as I am heading of for the night to a friends place. They came a few weekends ago and Andrew did some finishing of of electrical work for us. SO we are going to them for David to do some pruning for them!
I may get back or I may not till tomorrow evening but couldn't rely on it. David will drop me off at my football match on the way home tomorrow and will get my usual toot-toot home. Handy that the game is at our home ground which just happens to be almost on the route home. When they came here they picked me up from the football so worked well both times. Only half our games are played there so just good timing.
David's chest is playing up again so he will get my friend to check it out and write him a script- he did try to get in to see her as a patient but she had no more vacancies. So he messaged and asked whether she wanted him to go to the clinic or at home. Home. Normally only once a year and this is the second. I have started wondering if it is the trees.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be an adjustment for him, but with all of you all around, I'm sure he'll be fine with it in time.
> Did she get the position that she'd interviewed for?
> God willing, finances will balance out sooner than later, but it will out in Gods own time.


Susan had a call yesterday from the HR head who really liked Susan's responses to her points and questions during the face-to-face interview. Unfortunately, for those waiting for hiring decisions, there is a delay. Some unspecified emergency at the business has prevented those who must make the final decision on hiring have not been able to meet and discuss. They were anticipating coming to a decision by Friday afternoon. Susan is now calmer and not stressed as she had been until the phone call. Thanks for caring.

Ohi Joy :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> It doesn't matter how dirty the word is. . . it will not kill it all, Believe me, I've tried. Mixed, straight in a syringe straight in the stem, etc. Still trying years later.


Wow! That must be tough stuff


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan and Bonnie, so sad about the drownings. Sounds like those in Canada also were without life vests??


Yes, fools


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm sure our ancestors didn't have a separate pot! If DIL is using it, try a yard sale or thrift shop for one.


I just took GD home & she gave me the pot. I got it at a garage sale a few years ago for $2 & it was brand new, couldn't walk past it as I was sure someone would make use of it.
DS was to pick up GD but came home from work with the stomach flu, not sure if it's the flu or too much heat


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's totally ridiculous that you have to worry about cuts to your pensions so the rich can get richer.
> Happy birthday, Tim.
> Hope Susan gets the job & Ben gets a promotion so things will be a little easier


Thanks for caring, Bonnie. Sometimes I wonder if whatever news I have to share is of interest to y'all or just something to skip over and read the next post. However, each of you is an important connection for support and friendship which have not been readily available to me here in NE Ohio. Because we are not related to half of the community, we are seldom included in any activities or occasions outside of general church activities--even though all of us have significant areas of ''official'' service to the congregational business and ministry.

My folks at Elm comprise the large majority of social relationships that I have outside of the immediate family circle. I care about each of them but must needs remember at every interaction, that they are Susan's clients in the spheres of Take Flight.

I'm not always successful at those efforts to remember and must be reminded from time to time. :sm12:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This morning I received a wee pot of a natural skin problem cream. It has grape seed oil, olive oil, Kawakawa (a native bush I make tea from leaves)
> Oil of lavender, Mānuka, kanuka, and something called vibrational essences. Just hope I don't end up shaking all over lol! ????Must google that one!
> I have sundamaged skin on face so need to try and sort it.


Does it smell nice? I make a lotion bar of olive oil, coconut oil & beeswax that is really good for chapped hands, feet & lips but I don't add any scent


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now to neaten up my summary to date and send it to Julie early. She will need to do both lots till tomorrows KTP starts as I am heading of for the night to a friends place. They came a few weekends ago and Andrew did some finishing of of electrical work for us. SO we are going to them for David to do some pruning for them!
> I may get back or I may not till tomorrow evening but couldn't rely on it. David will drop me off at my football match on the way home tomorrow and will get my usual toot-toot home. Handy that the game is at our home ground which just happens to be almost on the route home. When they came here they picked me up from the football so worked well both times. Only half our games are played there so just good timing.
> David's chest is playing up again so he will get my friend to check it out and write him a script- he did try to get in to see her as a patient but she had no more vacancies. So he messaged and asked whether she wanted him to go to the clinic or at home. Home. Normally only once a year and this is the second. I have started wondering if it is the trees.


Have fun with your friends. Hope David is feeling better soon. Could he get some kind of allergy shots if it's from the trees?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Joy, Happy Birthday to Tim. I too hope Susan gets the position that will be best for her and that Ben gets a promotion. I do hope you will still have the money you need to live. I know you are both retired. Well, retired from your paid jobs, but certainly not sitting at home and possibly worker harder than ever before.
> 
> Have you had your next Dr. appointment yet for further investigation?


Daralene, I will see the Dr. for the further breast exam later in this month as well as the urologist regarding the procedure done last month on the 23rd of this month.

The funds Susan has borrowed over these last few years to keep Take Flight functioning will be repaid when and as God sees fit. Otherwise, it has become a standing joke within the family that she will be paying mightily for our care when/if we become incapable of caring/paying for our own needs. :sm09: :sm09: lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does it smell nice? I make a lotion bar of olive oil, coconut oil & beeswax that is really good for chapped hands, feet & lips but I don't add any scent


Yes it smells lovely, can pick up a slight honey scent, which will be the Mānuka oil I think. Mānuka honey tastes very similar. 
It is a light easily absorbed cream. I looked up vibrational essence and it is based on Bach flower essences, a holistic remedy capturing the essence of plants on a vibrational level. A bit out there, but I understand what they mean it is the energy emitted by all living things, plant and human.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Daralene, I will see theDr. for the further breast exam later in this month as well as the urologist regarding the procedure done last month on the 23rd of this month.
> 
> The funds Susan has borrowed over these last few years to keep Take Flight functioning will be repaid when and as God sees fit. Otherwise, it has become a standing joke within the family that she will be paying mightily for our care when/if we become incapable of caring/paying for our own needs. :sm09: :sm09: lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


????????for good results

I just went out to let Kimber in, the sun was shining on the canola & it looks so pretty I had to take a picture


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> speaking of Christoper - have you visited him lately? how is he holding up? do they have an exercize yard that he can at least get outside. has there been a settlement yet? --- sam


Went and visited him today, he looks better than he's looked in a long time, he's bulked up with some decent muscle. He's doing well, and working now, so that's good. 
He got his sentencing, the judge gave him 4-9yrs, the girl said in her statement, that it was accidental, and that she did not believe he'd done it on purpose, but the judge disregarded it. The state can't even find her now, they have no idea where she has disappeared to. Anyway, he can go before the parole board at 18 months, he's hoping that he can get on working with the forest service putting out forest fires, they have low risk inmates do that, so we'll see how that works out. I told him that he can't go back and change anything now, so to just focus on doing everything he needs to do to make the rest of his life once released, as positive and successful as he can. 
No, I'm not stressed or upset over it, hopefully he won't be in that long, but he did make the bad choices himself, so has to live with the repercussions of them, I love him, but I can't boohoo and tell him that it's all society or anyone else's fault. Onward and upward from here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you kidding - that is a big area. --- sam


Lol, yes, and Yellowstone is a huge volcano, if it blows, it'll take out a huge chunk of the US and Canada, but I'm not too worried about that happening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And we down here will not be immune!


True, the effects and repercussions would be world spanning, in one way or another.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like the volcano story was BS, a fissure has opened in Grand Teton park but not related to the volcano, Area was closed due to danger of falling rocks. I don't understand why someone would invent such a story. What do they gain? Totally nuts


Yes, most of them are, people just like to create panic and sit back and watch people freak out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally found some lye, at the lumber yard if all places, so I can soon try making soap. I have a big pot I gave to DIL, if she's not using it, I think I will ask for it back to use for this project. You would think you could just use a pot & wash it well, I'm sure our ancestors didn't have a separate pot only for soap making


One reason I miss the farm store! I know they'd have it but none here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Too bad we are so far apart. I have 2 old ones that were given to me by my aunt. I have never tried to use them, so don't really know if they would work, though. I hate the thought of just putting them in the garbage, but that's probably what will happen. :sm03:


Shoot, if she were closer, I'd give her Christopher's, he won't be using it anytime. 
Will you be going to the New Mexico area in your travels at anytime?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


Lovely sunrise, too bad that the person you are working with is being such a pain, wonder what's happened in her life that she's decided that misery loves company. Hopefully you'll be onto another job site with a much more congenial coworker.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday spent 9 hours with oldest granddaughter Mya age 18. It was so delightful. Today though I am worn out! Haven't gotten much of anything accomplished. She said she'd be back again next week. Also hoping youngest one will be back next week.
> Her mom said she is already doing so much better. Thank God! I know there will be "steps backwards" most likely but oh my it was so wonderful seeing her being so positive and smiling.


That's great! Mya is so sweet. 
It will be great to have them both back next week. I stick by my assumption that she just needs some grandma time mixed in with the therapy. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One reason I miss the farm store! I know they'd have it but none here.


When I was looking at soap recipes a few days ago, it said that lye used to be available in the laundry section of stores but no so anymore as it's used in the making of crystal meth so most don't have it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now to neaten up my summary to date and send it to Julie early. She will need to do both lots till tomorrows KTP starts as I am heading of for the night to a friends place. They came a few weekends ago and Andrew did some finishing of of electrical work for us. SO we are going to them for David to do some pruning for them!
> I may get back or I may not till tomorrow evening but couldn't rely on it. David will drop me off at my football match on the way home tomorrow and will get my usual toot-toot home. Handy that the game is at our home ground which just happens to be almost on the route home. When they came here they picked me up from the football so worked well both times. Only half our games are played there so just good timing.
> David's chest is playing up again so he will get my friend to check it out and write him a script- he did try to get in to see her as a patient but she had no more vacancies. So he messaged and asked whether she wanted him to go to the clinic or at home. Home. Normally only once a year and this is the second. I have started wondering if it is the trees.


Enjoy your time with your friends. Hope David won't get to sick. Might he be allergic to the tree's?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Susan had a call yesterday from the HR head who really liked Susan's responses to her points and questions during the face-to-face interview. Unfortunately, for those waiting for hiring decisions, there is a delay. Some unspecified emergency at the business has prevented those who must make the final decision on hiring have not been able to meet and discuss. They were anticipating coming to a decision by Friday afternoon. Susan is now calmer and not stressed as she had been until the phone call. Thanks for caring.
> 
> Ohi Joy :sm24:


Continuing prayers for Susan and the job.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just took GD home & she gave me the pot. I got it at a garage sale a few years ago for $2 & it was brand new, couldn't walk past it as I was sure someone would make use of it.
> DS was to pick up GD but came home from work with the stomach flu, not sure if it's the flu or too much heat


See, you knew you would need that pot for something! Hope DS is better soon. And doesn't share.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I was looking at soap recipes a few days ago, it said that lye used to be available in the laundry section of stores but no so anymore as it's used in the making of crystal meth so most don't have it.


That I didn't know. Explains why the grocery stopped carrying it (used to be in the drain cleaner aisle).

I couldn't make any progress with the machine. It's not the bobbin gear, but I don't know what it is. So.

Sending healing thoughts for folks who need them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for caring, Bonnie. Sometimes I wonder if whatever news I have to share is of interest to y'all or just something to skip over and read the next post. However, each of you is an important connection for support and friendship which have not been readily available to me here in NE Ohio. Because we are not related to half of the community, we are seldom included in any activities or occasions outside of general church activities--even though all of us have significant areas of ''official'' service to the congregational business and ministry.
> 
> My folks at Elm comprise the large majority of social relationships that I have outside of the immediate family circle. I care about each of them but must needs remember at every interaction, that they are Susan's clients in the spheres of Take Flight.
> 
> ...


Each of your posts are valued by us! I may not comment, but always read. Love and hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????for good results
> 
> I just went out to let Kimber in, the sun was shining on the canola & it looks so pretty I had to take a picture


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Shoot, if she were closer, I'd give her Christopher's, he won't be using it anytime.
> Will you be going to the New Mexico area in your travels at anytime?


I don't know. DH's boss was not happy this last trip. DH has a partner who is only motivated to do the things he is interested in, and work is not one of them. So not much gets done while we are gone. I could take one with me if we go.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Each of your posts are valued by us! I may not comment, but always read. Love and hugs.


Thanks to each of your the hugs and love sent our way.Each one of y'all is a valuable asset to my life and service.

Love and hugs back to each one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


Yay!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, those are great socks. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to try them. I tried Brioche last winter, I think it would take forever to do them
> 
> Sad news from our area the past few weeks, 2 young men, one 19, the other 15, drowned in 2 different lakes in the area. The older was apparently caught in a storm on the lake in a canoe, no idea why no life jacket. The younger feel out of a boat & didn't surface for some reason. So awful for the families.


That is sad, you'd think that everyone would be smart enough to have life jackets handy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> We just had a very similar thing happen this week on an Auckland beach. An Asian husband and wife went fishing off the rocks in stormy weather, he slipped and fell, the wife tried to save him and she too drowned in the heavy seas. They have 9 children now bereft. No life jackets were worn despite lots of signs saying to wear them. They are not recent immigrants, been here 10 years so should know better. Our west coast beaches are renowned for being quite dangerous.


That's so very sad, those poor children, left alone because of a bad decision.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen: this place was right next to where we had dinner last night with DD#1 last night.
> http://www.thegwenchicago.com/


Wow! That's so cool.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


Further to earlier, turns out this woman is now a single, found out when she suddenly had no access to some stuff and now ex partner phone is off. Unfortunately she is not good at leaving personal problems at home. I sincerely hope that his family is not taking advantage of his mental deterioration due to terminal brain cancer.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear about DM. Prayers.


Thanks. Waiting to hear what dog says tomorrow


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tomorrow will be Julie's ???? ???? BIRTHDAY so let's remember tomorrow as it won't show up for us in the States until a day later since she is in New Zealand. It would be best if I told you tomorrow morning but I am afraid I will forget as DH is home on summer vacation and we often spend mornings together. So tomorrow let's all remember Julie.
> 
> Hugs all.


Oh! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!!*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know. DH's boss was not happy this last trip. DH has a partner who is only motivated to do the things he is interested in, and work is not one of them. So not much gets done while we are gone. I could take one with me if we go.


It's a lovely thought, but please don't worry about it. I'll figure something out. :sm01:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Brrrrrrr Glad they kept you warm in that jacket. Love your scarf!! One of your knits I suspect.


Yes it is. It has a short section that is double layer so tail of other end feeds through to keep secure and the short length tucks in beautifully


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


Georgous picture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This morning I received a wee pot of a natural skin problem cream. It has grape seed oil, olive oil, Kawakawa (a native bush I make tea from leaves)
> Oil of lavender, Mānuka, kanuka, and something called vibrational essences. Just hope I don't end up shaking all over lol! ????Must google that one!
> I have sundamaged skin on face so need to try and sort it.


Now that's a mouthful of ingredients. lolol
Hopefully it will do the job.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The farmer I buy things from asked me to give her an opinion. She gave me the same thing frozen and canned and asked me to tell her which I liked better. I was shocked that I liked the frozen flavor better. Even I could freeze things if I just had a freezer and I would want to get a Food Saver vacuum sealing machine. I canned once and was being too careful by filling already sterilized jars with boiling water till I filled them. One jar broke and boiling water all over tummy and both thighs and a bit more, if you know what I mean. I feel the pain again just thinking of it. Anyway, I know I added an extra step with the jars on the counter full of boiling water, but I hesitate to can after that. Hurts just thinking of it. I do admire those who can though and think it must be so beautiful to walk in where all the jars are after canning and see the beauty of the prepared food.


Did something similar when making DM a cuppa. Didn't pay full attention to putting jug onto raised stand properly. Owie indeed a


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now to neaten up my summary to date and send it to Julie early. She will need to do both lots till tomorrows KTP starts as I am heading of for the night to a friends place. They came a few weekends ago and Andrew did some finishing of of electrical work for us. SO we are going to them for David to do some pruning for them!
> I may get back or I may not till tomorrow evening but couldn't rely on it. David will drop me off at my football match on the way home tomorrow and will get my usual toot-toot home. Handy that the game is at our home ground which just happens to be almost on the route home. When they came here they picked me up from the football so worked well both times. Only half our games are played there so just good timing.
> David's chest is playing up again so he will get my friend to check it out and write him a script- he did try to get in to see her as a patient but she had no more vacancies. So he messaged and asked whether she wanted him to go to the clinic or at home. Home. Normally only once a year and this is the second. I have started wondering if it is the trees.


That would be very inconvenient if it's the trees, but not completely surprising, keeping my fingers crossed that it's not, but if it is, that it's an easy fix with an allergy med of some sort. 
Have a good time at your friends, nice that you all can trade out work.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy birthday, Julie????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Susan had a call yesterday from the HR head who really liked Susan's responses to her points and questions during the face-to-face interview. Unfortunately, for those waiting for hiring decisions, there is a delay. Some unspecified emergency at the business has prevented those who must make the final decision on hiring have not been able to meet and discuss. They were anticipating coming to a decision by Friday afternoon. Susan is now calmer and not stressed as she had been until the phone call. Thanks for caring.
> 
> Ohi Joy :sm24:


Good that they called, that is a good sign, glad that she's much more relaxed now about it all. Keeping everything crossed and prayers that it's an affirmative on Friday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for caring, Bonnie. Sometimes I wonder if whatever news I have to share is of interest to y'all or just something to skip over and read the next post. However, each of you is an important connection for support and friendship which have not been readily available to me here in NE Ohio. Because we are not related to half of the community, we are seldom included in any activities or occasions outside of general church activities--even though all of us have significant areas of ''official'' service to the congregational business and ministry.
> 
> My folks at Elm comprise the large majority of social relationships that I have outside of the immediate family circle. I care about each of them but must needs remember at every interaction, that they are Susan's clients in the spheres of Take Flight.
> 
> ...


I personally, look for your posts every week, it's so interesting the people you interact with on a daily basis, and of course I love to hear how Tim is doing also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that they called, that is a good sign, glad that she's much more relaxed now about it all. Keeping everything crossed and prayers that it's an affirmative on Friday.


I'm glad they let her know about the delay; still keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????for good results
> 
> I just went out to let Kimber in, the sun was shining on the canola & it looks so pretty I had to take a picture


It's beautiful! Your flowers are lovely too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


That's fabulous!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know. DH's boss was not happy this last trip. DH has a partner who is only motivated to do the things he is interested in, and work is not one of them. So not much gets done while we are gone. I could take one with me if we go.


That's too bad. But yes, taking one with would be a great thing. :sm24:
Of course if David went that way ever, I could send one with him, but he has yet to go that way, ever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Further to earlier, turns out this woman is now a single, found out when she suddenly had no access to some stuff and now ex partner phone is off. Unfortunately she is not good at leaving personal problems at home. I sincerely hope that his family is not taking advantage of his mental deterioration due to terminal brain cancer.


Oh, that's really sad, how horrible to suddenly find out that you have no access. I wonder if she has anyone else that she can talk too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Thanks. Waiting to hear what dog says tomorrow


Hopefully the dog doesn't say anything, but if it did, you'd be rich, lol, sorry, couldn't resist. 
I do hope though, that the doctor gives you all favorable news, one way or another. 
HUGS!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


What wonderful news.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Marking my place


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gotta love Miss Marple, especially when she exclaims "Lucy, I need you to find a body". LOLOL!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Well the boy has done it again! He bought a race car today for the track. This one is a properly set up car with seats and roll cage which the bmw doesn’t have.
He and Doug are flying down to Hastings next Saturday to get it and drive back to Auckland in it. The flight will be about an hour or so I think so somebody is a very happy DH this late afternoon. That brings our vehicle collection to 7. Ouch with registrations, insurance, warrant of fitness! I am forever going to the post office to do yearly registrations. Oh well we can’t take it with us, and have worked many years to have a good lifestyle so enjoyment is what it is all about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it smells lovely, can pick up a slight honey scent, which will be the Mānuka oil I think. Mānuka honey tastes very similar.
> It is a light easily absorbed cream. I looked up vibrational essence and it is based on Bach flower essences, a holistic remedy capturing the essence of plants on a vibrational level. A bit out there, but I understand what they mean it is the energy emitted by all living things, plant and human.


I find Bach Rescue Remedy to be excellent.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find Bach Rescue Remedy to be excellent.


Me too it is excellent in stressful situations. I have some in lozenge form.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> True, the effects and repercussions would be world spanning, in one way or another.


Indeed- BTW, our Lake Taupo Eruption was one of the largest known- but I am sure Yellowstone was far bigger.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find Bach Rescue Remedy to be excellent.


Me too, it's fantastic for a plethora of things, we've used it on everything from ourselves, to horses and dogs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Each of your posts are valued by us! I may not comment, but always read. Love and hugs.


Same for me, Joy- I am usually too overwhelmed by what you do, to have many words.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


That is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!!*


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, Julie????


Why thank you, Ma'am!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too it is excellent in stressful situations. I have some in lozenge form.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, it's fantastic for a plethora of things, we've used it on everything from ourselves, to horses and dogs.


Yes, I've read of that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


Great news


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Julie, hope you are feeling well enough to enjoy the day.

Ohio Joy, it’s good the people called Susan to tell her about the delay so she won’t think they hired someone else. ????????she gets the job

Fan, I think your DH definitely qualifies as a “car nut”. Enjoy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Julie.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Warm wishes for a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did get held up in Dusseldorf on the way home from Neuenrade, but that was because of exceptional thunderstorm activity- when we finally made it to Schipholle (?sp), fortunately I was able to make the connection using one of those Airport Scooter/Mobile thingies they have- I would never have made it on foot!!!!!
> 
> No sign of activity today- all that has happened is that they have picked up the plans and metal fasteners that were dropped off along with all the lumber, yesterday.


Just about to head to Schipholle (no, I've no idea how you spell it either!) airport for our flight home. I'll post more photos on next week's KTP.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Julie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for caring, Bonnie. Sometimes I wonder if whatever news I have to share is of interest to y'all or just something to skip over and read the next post. However, each of you is an important connection for support and friendship which have not been readily available to me here in NE Ohio. Because we are not related to half of the community, we are seldom included in any activities or occasions outside of general church activities--even though all of us have significant areas of ''official'' service to the congregational business and ministry.
> 
> My folks at Elm comprise the large majority of social relationships that I have outside of the immediate family circle. I care about each of them but must needs remember at every interaction, that they are Susan's clients in the spheres of Take Flight.
> 
> ...


Always interested in your posts Joy, never have doubts about that! Often hard not to get too close to those you help, I had to step back often with the kids I worked with - some I could have brought home, others not so much!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Went and visited him today, he looks better than he's looked in a long time, he's bulked up with some decent muscle. He's doing well, and working now, so that's good.
> He got his sentencing, the judge gave him 4-9yrs, the girl said in her statement, that it was accidental, and that she did not believe he'd done it on purpose, but the judge disregarded it. The state can't even find her now, they have no idea where she has disappeared to. Anyway, he can go before the parole board at 18 months, he's hoping that he can get on working with the forest service putting out forest fires, they have low risk inmates do that, so we'll see how that works out. I told him that he can't go back and change anything now, so to just focus on doing everything he needs to do to make the rest of his life once released, as positive and successful as he can.
> No, I'm not stressed or upset over it, hopefully he won't be in that long, but he did make the bad choices himself, so has to live with the repercussions of them, I love him, but I can't boohoo and tell him that it's all society or anyone else's fault. Onward and upward from here.


You are a good mum! I'm sure it's more difficult for you than you are admitting, but I really admire the way you have dealt/are dealing with this situation.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

May you have the happiest if days and hope you are feeling better to enjoy it. 

Happy birthday Julie ????????????????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Susan had a call yesterday from the HR head who really liked Susan's responses to her points and questions during the face-to-face interview. Unfortunately, for those waiting for hiring decisions, there is a delay. Some unspecified emergency at the business has prevented those who must make the final decision on hiring have not been able to meet and discuss. They were anticipating coming to a decision by Friday afternoon. Susan is now calmer and not stressed as she had been until the phone call. Thanks for caring.
> 
> Ohi Joy :sm24:


Sounds hopeful and good for all of you that Susan is calmer I'm sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> You are a good mum! I'm sure it's more difficult for you than you are admitting, but I really admire the way you have dealt/are dealing with this situation.


Me, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Went and visited him today, he looks better than he's looked in a long time, he's bulked up with some decent muscle. He's doing well, and working now, so that's good.
> He got his sentencing, the judge gave him 4-9yrs, the girl said in her statement, that it was accidental, and that she did not believe he'd done it on purpose, but the judge disregarded it. The state can't even find her now, they have no idea where she has disappeared to. Anyway, he can go before the parole board at 18 months, he's hoping that he can get on working with the forest service putting out forest fires, they have low risk inmates do that, so we'll see how that works out. I told him that he can't go back and change anything now, so to just focus on doing everything he needs to do to make the rest of his life once released, as positive and successful as he can.
> No, I'm not stressed or upset over it, hopefully he won't be in that long, but he did make the bad choices himself, so has to live with the repercussions of them, I love him, but I can't boohoo and tell him that it's all society or anyone else's fault. Onward and upward from here.


It's a tough way to pay for bad choices but he has to make this situation work for his good. Hopefully the prison setting will allow this to happen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Further to earlier, turns out this woman is now a single, found out when she suddenly had no access to some stuff and now ex partner phone is off. Unfortunately she is not good at leaving personal problems at home. I sincerely hope that his family is not taking advantage of his mental deterioration due to terminal brain cancer.


So she is dealing with major issues. Even when you understand it is still hard to deal with though


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I hope anyone anywhere near today's tornadoes in Iowa? is safe


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Julie, hope you are feeling well enough to enjoy the day.
> 
> Ohio Joy, it's good the people called Susan to tell her about the delay so she won't think they hired someone else. ????????she gets the job
> 
> Fan, I think your DH definitely qualifies as a "car nut". Enjoy


Maybe Fan's DH would qualify as a 'petrol head' here :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Julie!


Kate you are amazing! A corgi for Julie! How do you find such appropriate cards? Especially when on holiday!

I'm still not knitting anything but decided to "organise" all my leftover balls of wool, started with grand ideas of glass vases but don't have any suitable so am using tall glass spaghetti jars. However I need more than I have unless (oh no!) I get rid of lots of spare wool.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am quite far behind as work and life have me busy as well as some knitting, laundry, cooking, washing dishes and some sleeping. I wanted to share a touching moment regarding Bella...the family was praying so Bella was joining the family. She took her good arm and grabbed her weak one (from the stroke) and clasped her hands together and then bowed her head in prayer with her family. That is pure determination on her part. I admire her strength and determination.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying healthy and having a good week.


Saw this on FB Mary , such a beautiful moment


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for caring, Bonnie. Sometimes I wonder if whatever news I have to share is of interest to y'all or just something to skip over and read the next post. However, each of you is an important connection for support and friendship which have not been readily available to me here in NE Ohio. Because we are not related to half of the community, we are seldom included in any activities or occasions outside of general church activities--even though all of us have significant areas of ''official'' service to the congregational business and ministry.
> 
> My folks at Elm comprise the large majority of social relationships that I have outside of the immediate family circle. I care about each of them but must needs remember at every interaction, that they are Susan's clients in the spheres of Take Flight.
> 
> ...


I really enjoy reading your posts Joy , I like hearing about your days at Elm , Tim and your little great granddaughter, just wish you had more help and lots more money , fingers are still crossed that Susan will get the job


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????for good results
> 
> I just went out to let Kimber in, the sun was shining on the canola & it looks so pretty I had to take a picture


Beautiful pictures Bonnie , flowers are looking fantastic , we have lovely yellow rapeseed fields all around us , I sure know when I'm getting near them as the sneezing and sputtering starts ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Went and visited him today, he looks better than he's looked in a long time, he's bulked up with some decent muscle. He's doing well, and working now, so that's good.
> He got his sentencing, the judge gave him 4-9yrs, the girl said in her statement, that it was accidental, and that she did not believe he'd done it on purpose, but the judge disregarded it. The state can't even find her now, they have no idea where she has disappeared to. Anyway, he can go before the parole board at 18 months, he's hoping that he can get on working with the forest service putting out forest fires, they have low risk inmates do that, so we'll see how that works out. I told him that he can't go back and change anything now, so to just focus on doing everything he needs to do to make the rest of his life once released, as positive and successful as he can.
> No, I'm not stressed or upset over it, hopefully he won't be in that long, but he did make the bad choices himself, so has to live with the repercussions of them, I love him, but I can't boohoo and tell him that it's all society or anyone else's fault. Onward and upward from here.


That shocked me Kaye Jo I was thinking months , do hope it's nearer the 4 years


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


That is good news


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That shocked me Kaye Jo I was thinking months , do hope it's nearer the 4 years


Me too, very harsh according to what happens here. I do hope you all get through it without any further extra stress.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

A very happy, Happy Birthday Julie.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

JHeiens, I enjoy reading all of the tea party while around the table, especially about the mission you started and are keeping going. I'm not sure about who Tim is ? Is he handicapped? I'm happy that your daughter got the job.
There are many needy for different reasons. Thank you for reaching out & up for them, that can't without guidance.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She's done some nice things.
> There are the similar style ones I did at ceramics . The flower pot is my own design & done with "sand" paint, it's gritty, the Christmas cactus is so big you can't see it very well. The photo with the first one is DHs grandpa standing proudly in front of his homestead cabin in 1911


They are really good Bonnie., you have talent. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> A very happy, Happy Birthday Julie.


Oh and a very Happy Birthday Julie from me too. I hope you are feeling better and have had a nice day. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> It's so sad when siblings quarrel and don't make up in time, but I'm sure you will be his saving grace, at least linking him back into family he's only just discovered thru' you. Hugs back


RE Daralene.... ditto from me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Mel, feel better soon. Love and hugs ???? for you too.


From me too...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be sure the pot is stainless steel...NO ALUMINIUM


Bonnie7591 said:


> I finally found some lye, at the lumber yard if all places, so I can soon try making soap. I have a big pot I gave to DIL, if she's not using it, I think I will ask for it back to use for this project. You would think you could just use a pot & wash it well, I'm sure our ancestors didn't have a separate pot only for soap making


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes....that is my building. Didn't I tell you I inherited a fortune and have started collecting building and naming them after myself? 
LOLOL


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen: this place was right next to where we had dinner last night with DD#1 last night.
> http://www.thegwenchicago.com/


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....that is my building. Didn't I tell you I inherited a fortune and have started collecting building and naming them after myself?
> LOLOL


You are a big fibber, :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....since I haven't been on as much I will say HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE today for tomorrow so she will get wishes from me early and maybe she will get them again from me tomorrow! My brain has been so unreliable lately I keep forgetting important stuff...like to pay a bill!. Hope your actual birthday will be filled with well wishes!


Cashmeregma said:


> Tomorrow will be Julie's ???? ???? BIRTHDAY so let's remember tomorrow as it won't show up for us in the States until a day later since she is in New Zealand. It would be best if I told you tomorrow morning but I am afraid I will forget as DH is home on summer vacation and we often spend mornings together. So tomorrow let's all remember Julie.
> 
> Hugs all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news of Bella. 
Sorry Christopher got such a long sentence.
Hope you get a better co worker soon, Busyworker Bee. 
A very Happy Birthday Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I might not always comment but I do read and look forward to your posts. Have been praying for Susan and her DH per the job situations. And of course, I ALWAYS have you in my nightly prayers!


jheiens said:


> Thanks for caring, Bonnie. Sometimes I wonder if whatever news I have to share is of interest to y'all or just something to skip over and read the next post. However, each of you is an important connection for support and friendship which have not been readily available to me here in NE Ohio. Because we are not related to half of the community, we are seldom included in any activities or occasions outside of general church activities--even though all of us have significant areas of ''official'' service to the congregational business and ministry.
> 
> My folks at Elm comprise the large majority of social relationships that I have outside of the immediate family circle. I care about each of them but must needs remember at every interaction, that they are Susan's clients in the spheres of Take Flight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The canola field looks like a field of sunshine. All your flowers look lovely, too.



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????for good results
> 
> I just went out to let Kimber in, the sun was shining on the canola & it looks so pretty I had to take a picture


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if anyone needs lye I highly recomment www.thelyeguy.com. He offers a good price and ships quickly.


Sorlenna said:


> One reason I miss the farm store! I know they'd have it but none here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm thinking (A rare uccurence this week ????) that it's about 1 am your time so officially your birthday hopefully you are asleep but when you wake up I hope you have a wonderful day Julie . Happy Birthday ????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...you have a talking dog!!! Girlfriend, you should be rich then!!!


busyworkerbee said:


> Thanks. Waiting to hear what dog says tomorrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh do post a picture when he gets it.


Fan said:


> Well the boy has done it again! He bought a race car today for the track. This one is a properly set up car with seats and roll cage which the bmw doesn't have.
> He and Doug are flying down to Hastings next Saturday to get it and drive back to Auckland in it. The flight will be about an hour or so I think so somebody is a very happy DH this late afternoon. That brings our vehicle collection to 7. Ouch with registrations, insurance, warrant of fitness! I am forever going to the post office to do yearly registrations. Oh well we can't take it with us, and have worked many years to have a good lifestyle so enjoyment is what it is all about.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


KateB said:


> You are a good mum! I'm sure it's more difficult for you than you are admitting, but I really admire the way you have dealt/are dealing with this situation.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Warm for us- I know to some of you this is crazy but it is 10.4 (50) at 3.30pm a very cold day for us. Also wet. Around 11am it felt like 6.8 (44) a warm 9.4 now. No wonder I was cold when I was out with my brother.


You must have sent it my way... that's what we had today. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Only up to page 68 so will have to try and catch up later tomorrow. Goodnight all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Further to earlier, turns out this woman is now a single, found out when she suddenly had no access to some stuff and now ex partner phone is off. Unfortunately she is not good at leaving personal problems at home. I sincerely hope that his family is not taking advantage of his mental deterioration due to terminal brain cancer.


Sad. Prayers. Unfortunately she has chosen to bring personal problems to work, but perhaps she just really needs someone to talk to and has no one but you. Hope everything turns out as they should for her and ex, and you don't have to work with her for long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!!*


Happy Birthday Julie!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's a lovely thought, but please don't worry about it. I'll figure something out. :sm01:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well the boy has done it again! He bought a race car today for the track. This one is a properly set up car with seats and roll cage which the bmw doesn't have.
> He and Doug are flying down to Hastings next Saturday to get it and drive back to Auckland in it. The flight will be about an hour or so I think so somebody is a very happy DH this late afternoon. That brings our vehicle collection to 7. Ouch with registrations, insurance, warrant of fitness! I am forever going to the post office to do yearly registrations. Oh well we can't take it with us, and have worked many years to have a good lifestyle so enjoyment is what it is all about.


Boys and their toys! Kind of like our yarn stash........ :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> You are a good mum! I'm sure it's more difficult for you than you are admitting, but I really admire the way you have dealt/are dealing with this situation.


Well said!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I hope anyone anywhere near today's tornadoes in Iowa? is safe


It sounds quite devastating. I have several families and friends in the area. I've heard from the friends, who were very close, but no damages and are fine. I'm pretty sure all the family aren't too close, and should be fine. Keeping them in my thoughts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....that is my building. Didn't I tell you I inherited a fortune and have started collecting building and naming them after myself?
> LOLOL


 :sm09:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????, not hardly????????????the magazine is called Country Woman, I get it


Yes!!! I used to have that magazine! Yes, Bonnie, I think we should recommend you for them to follow for a month! I wonder if they still do that? Or if the magazine is still up and running?edit...duh, I see it's still going....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible that you got burned, it can happen so easily . I once had 4 jars of Christmas pudding burst but they were in the water bath, it was an awful mess but not dangerous. Until then, I didn't realize you could only use hrs so long. I was canning it in straight sided jars that made it easy to get out. The jars had been given to me & after that episode I discovered on the bottom of the jars they were made in 1958????
> It depends on the item, some are better canned, others better frozen. We don't like frozen beans so I can them but I freeze the corn.


Hmmm used to can the beans but not freeze them as we prefer that......


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I really enjoy reading your posts Joy , I like hearing about your days at Elm , Tim and your little great granddaughter, just wish you had more help and lots more money , fingers are still crossed that Susan will get the job


Well said, of course we all love hearing what you & your family are doing, Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Bonnie , flowers are looking fantastic , we have lovely yellow rapeseed fields all around us , I sure know when I'm getting near them as the sneezing and sputtering starts ????


I'm ???? night all the rain we've been having is keeping the smell of the pollen down this year as I haven't had to live on my allergy meds.

The sound of pouring rain woke me up about 45 minutes ago & it's still pouring????here I thought I was going to till the garden this morning and get the potatoes hilled again. We've had so much rain the dirt has washed away so I need to do it again????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That shocked me Kaye Jo I was thinking months , do hope it's nearer the 4 years


Me too. I hope it isn't a real rough place. Can he use his time there to upgrade his education in any way?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Be sure the pot is stainless steel...NO ALUMINIUM


I checked that, it's not a heavy pot but the label says stainless steel. Ãs I said, new, the label was still on it & the $40 price tag. I paid $2 or $3 m not sure why you go out & buy something & never use it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Boys and their toys! Kind of like our yarn stash........ :sm02:


Yes, but their toys are so much more expensive than our hobbies????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmm used to can the beans but not freeze them as we prefer that......


Maatje, do you freeze corn? I cut it off the cobs & do it in the oven, it comes out tasting like Niblets corn. Quick & easy.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Boys and their toys! Kind of like our yarn stash........ :sm02:


Except it costs them more and keeps on doing so....
As I've just seen Bonnie has already said, so it must be true.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....that is my building. Didn't I tell you I inherited a fortune and have started collecting building and naming them after myself?
> LOLOL


Next KAP site.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> We just had a very similar thing happen this week on an Auckland beach. An Asian husband and wife went fishing off the rocks in stormy weather, he slipped and fell, the wife tried to save him and she too drowned in the heavy seas. They have 9 children now bereft. No life jackets were worn despite lots of signs saying to wear them. They are not recent immigrants, been here 10 years so should know better. Our west coast beaches are renowned for being quite dangerous.


Such sad accidents, both in NZ and Canada. Some people have no respect for water and what could happen.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am quite far behind as work and life have me busy as well as some knitting, laundry, cooking, washing dishes and some sleeping. I wanted to share a touching moment regarding Bella...the family was praying so Bella was joining the family. She took her good arm and grabbed her weak one (from the stroke) and clasped her hands together and then bowed her head in prayer with her family. That is pure determination on her part. I admire her strength and determination.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying healthy and having a good week.


I'm sure that brought a tear to everyone's eyes. How wonderful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Susan had a call yesterday from the HR head who really liked Susan's responses to her points and questions during the face-to-face interview. Unfortunately, for those waiting for hiring decisions, there is a delay. Some unspecified emergency at the business has prevented those who must make the final decision on hiring have not been able to meet and discuss. They were anticipating coming to a decision by Friday afternoon. Susan is now calmer and not stressed as she had been until the phone call. Thanks for caring.
> 
> Ohi Joy :sm24:


That was good of them to call her and let her know there was a delay. I hear of so many people applying for jobs, getting an interview and never hearing a thing, just left wondering.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for caring, Bonnie. Sometimes I wonder if whatever news I have to share is of interest to y'all or just something to skip over and read the next post. However, each of you is an important connection for support and friendship which have not been readily available to me here in NE Ohio. Because we are not related to half of the community, we are seldom included in any activities or occasions outside of general church activities--even though all of us have significant areas of ''official'' service to the congregational business and ministry.
> 
> My folks at Elm comprise the large majority of social relationships that I have outside of the immediate family circle. I care about each of them but must needs remember at every interaction, that they are Susan's clients in the spheres of Take Flight.
> 
> ...


Joy, I'm as guilty as anyone else of reading quickly through when I'm trying to catch up and not responding, but I love hearing of all your goings on at Take Flight. Please don't give up posting, when you have the time, we all love to hear from you but appreciate all the demands on your time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


Good news. :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Well the boy has done it again! He bought a race car today for the track. This one is a properly set up car with seats and roll cage which the bmw doesn't have.
> He and Doug are flying down to Hastings next Saturday to get it and drive back to Auckland in it. The flight will be about an hour or so I think so somebody is a very happy DH this late afternoon. That brings our vehicle collection to 7. Ouch with registrations, insurance, warrant of fitness! I am forever going to the post office to do yearly registrations. Oh well we can't take it with us, and have worked many years to have a good lifestyle so enjoyment is what it is all about.


You're right, you can't take it with you so enjoy!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....that is my building. Didn't I tell you I inherited a fortune and have started collecting building and naming them after myself?
> LOLOL


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So do you have some sort of US residency card? My cousin married someone from the US & couldn't come home for several years until she got her ??citizenship papers or she wouldn't be allowed back in th US


Yes, I am a resident alien, allowed to live and work ( and pay taxes ????) in the U.S. but still have a Canadian passport. My card doesn't have an expiration date - there were only a certain number of these issued between 1980and 1982. That's where Daralene started getting into trouble I assume because she spent more time out of the u.s. than allowed. ( you can correct me Daralene) last time I travelled the agent said oh you have a very old green card and off I went to another agent to be specially processed...yup I felt special ???? but it was easy peasy - time before it took longer. Just need to allow extra time. Usually we drive across the border which seems to make it easier. For now I'm not going to apply for a permanent one nor my American citizenship. Might do that in the future though.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Pearls Girls said:


> They do inspect you for green color, don't they?


Yes! And it turns out I'm very green!! ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all. 12 noon here and getting motivated. Need to do grocery shopping and pay a bill. 

I think the meds are staring to work. I have my moments if nausea from the ear infection but otherwise feeling better then i did 3 days ago. 

Hope it lets me post pics today


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Round up? I know that's a dirty word some places


A four letter word some places actually! But I did use some roundup on the goutweed....took a paint brush and painted it on some the last sprigs...I was so done with going out there every week and starting the battle over again. Sometimes you do what ya gotta do.....
Edit to say it's the indiscriminate use of chemicals that cause problems.... but there, don't want to stir the pot.....


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Yum! Or ,as I do with green cabbage, slice 1" think"steaks", salt & pepper, then drizzle with olive oil and roast.


I do that with green cabbage, but wonder how it would work with red?


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


Oh dear, miserable co workers make life miserable for all...hope the job gets over soon or you get a better partner


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finally googled goutweed and did you know it is edible! http://www.eattheweeds.com/gout-weed/


Hmmm have enough trouble eating the yummy things in my garden without going for the weeds.... ????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, those are great socks. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to try them. I tried Brioche last winter, I think it would take forever to do them
> 
> Sad news from our area the past few weeks, 2 young men, one 19, the other 15, drowned in 2 different lakes in the area. The older was apparently caught in a storm on the lake in a canoe, no idea why no life jacket. The younger feel out of a boat & didn't surface for some reason. So awful for the families.


So sad for the families. We have drownings frequently here on the Columbia. Never understand why folks don't wear life jackets. Seems so many just don't respect the river. It's fast flowing and cold!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> We just had a very similar thing happen this week on an Auckland beach. An Asian husband and wife went fishing off the rocks in stormy weather, he slipped and fell, the wife tried to save him and she too drowned in the heavy seas. They have 9 children now bereft. No life jackets were worn despite lots of signs saying to wear them. They are not recent immigrants, been here 10 years so should know better. Our west coast beaches are renowned for being quite dangerous.


So sad for those children...our beaches along the river even have free life jackets hanging for people to use while on the river.....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, glad you got to visit DS. Sounds like he is making the best of situation. Prayers for him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, enjoyed pics of canola field and garden.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Next KAP site.


Great idea, and then a site in each of our respective countries!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Melanie, wonderful to see your post. Glad you are feeling better. Maya sleeps with me, so I wake up with her every morning.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all. 12 noon here and getting motivated. Need to do grocery shopping and pay a bill.
> 
> I think the meds are staring to work. I have my moments if nausea from the ear infection but otherwise feeling better then i did 3 days ago.
> 
> Hope it lets me post pics today


Good to have you back, Mel. Hope you continue to feel better. Beautiful work as always????

Want to add my feelings of admiration, KayeJo. It's got to be difficult making those visits to Christopher. Sending warm thoughts to him too. Sounds like he is managing his tough situation. I am hoping his parole comes thru the earliest possible.

Gwen, can I assume we can all get a discount at your lovely restaurant in Chicago?????

Have a good weekend, everyone; I am off to the lake. DGS and I are going to try a new ice cream recipe using frozen bananas, cocoa powder, milk, vanilla and salt. I will let you know whether we like it, or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Many many thanks to all who've wished me a Happy Birthday! Kate's card is spectacularly like Ringo! Off to type up the summary!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Great idea, and then a site in each of our respective countries!


We'll take full use of access to The Gwen Hotels! Just kdding of course, the nightly rate that one I shared is horrendous.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love reading your posts - don't you ever stop. my friendship is always there and is the support for the job you are doing. i've been places where if you haven't lived that for a hundred years you are mostly overlooked. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks for caring, Bonnie. Sometimes I wonder if whatever news I have to share is of interest to y'all or just something to skip over and read the next post. However, each of you is an important connection for support and friendship which have not been readily available to me here in NE Ohio. Because we are not related to half of the community, we are seldom included in any activities or occasions outside of general church activities--even though all of us have significant areas of ''official'' service to the congregational business and ministry.
> 
> My folks at Elm comprise the large majority of social relationships that I have outside of the immediate family circle. I care about each of them but must needs remember at every interaction, that they are Susan's clients in the spheres of Take Flight.
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


And you supply your own soap and lotions? (The Gwen hotel)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful field of canola - how soon can it be harvested? your flowers are beautiful. i have three pots of bare dirt and one pot that has single moss rose growing. 
--- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????for good results
> 
> I just went out to let Kimber in, the sun was shining on the canola & it looks so pretty I had to take a picture


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry - i was hoping he would get away with time served. will he be close enough that you can still visit him? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Went and visited him today, he looks better than he's looked in a long time, he's bulked up with some decent muscle. He's doing well, and working now, so that's good.
> He got his sentencing, the judge gave him 4-9yrs, the girl said in her statement, that it was accidental, and that she did not believe he'd done it on purpose, but the judge disregarded it. The state can't even find her now, they have no idea where she has disappeared to. Anyway, he can go before the parole board at 18 months, he's hoping that he can get on working with the forest service putting out forest fires, they have low risk inmates do that, so we'll see how that works out. I told him that he can't go back and change anything now, so to just focus on doing everything he needs to do to make the rest of his life once released, as positive and successful as he can.
> No, I'm not stressed or upset over it, hopefully he won't be in that long, but he did make the bad choices himself, so has to live with the repercussions of them, I love him, but I can't boohoo and tell him that it's all society or anyone else's fault. Onward and upward from here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news Sorlenna. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

life if just one big soap opera. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Further to earlier, turns out this woman is now a single, found out when she suddenly had no access to some stuff and now ex partner phone is off. Unfortunately she is not good at leaving personal problems at home. I sincerely hope that his family is not taking advantage of his mental deterioration due to terminal brain cancer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i forgot - happy birthday Julie and many more. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh! *HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!!*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i forgot - happy birthday Julie and many more. --- sam


Thank you so much Sam!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> And you supply your own soap and lotions? (The Gwen hotel)


Even more reason to stay there.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

machriste said:


> ????Happy birthday, Julie????


Happy birthday! Hope u are feeling better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Maatje said:


> So sad for the families. We have drownings frequently here on the Columbia. Never understand why folks don't wear life jackets. Seems so many just don't respect the river. It's fast flowing and cold!


We have a big tourist lake area in Branson, Mo and they have the amphibean rides, "the Ducks". One capsized yesterday and 17 people have died. A classmate and some of my family live there. My classmate's DH is a retired Duck driver so this has hit "family". Plus there were devasting tornadoes in Iowa yesterday. I've heard from family and they are all fine. Those two things plus the condo/apt fire here makes three things in a very short period of time.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that they called, that is a good sign, glad that she's much more relaxed now about it all. Keeping everything crossed and prayers that it's an affirmative on Friday.


Oh good and hope she gets the job!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Happy birthday! Hope u are feeling better.


Thanks Maatje, definitely getting there.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I saw that on Facebook. I cried. I am so happy for her!


Amazing little girl!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just took GD home & she gave me the pot. I got it at a garage sale a few years ago for $2 & it was brand new, couldn't walk past it as I was sure someone would make use of it.
> DS was to pick up GD but came home from work with the stomach flu, not sure if it's the flu or too much heat


Hope it's the heat! Stomach flu is awful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great layette set. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hello all. 12 noon here and getting motivated. Need to do grocery shopping and pay a bill.
> 
> I think the meds are staring to work. I have my moments if nausea from the ear infection but otherwise feeling better then i did 3 days ago.
> 
> Hope it lets me post pics today


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Maybe Fan's DH would qualify as a 'petrol head' here :sm23: :sm24: :sm24:


That is what we call them, and I reckon he drinks 98octane fuel lol! Well it is good that he has hobbies and doesn't sit around
doing nothing like his deceased brother did. He still works a full day at our company at 70, so he is doing pretty well.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????for good results
> 
> I just went out to let Kimber in, the sun was shining on the canola & it looks so pretty I had to take a picture


Very pretty!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Went and visited him today, he looks better than he's looked in a long time, he's bulked up with some decent muscle. He's doing well, and working now, so that's good.
> He got his sentencing, the judge gave him 4-9yrs, the girl said in her statement, that it was accidental, and that she did not believe he'd done it on purpose, but the judge disregarded it. The state can't even find her now, they have no idea where she has disappeared to. Anyway, he can go before the parole board at 18 months, he's hoping that he can get on working with the forest service putting out forest fires, they have low risk inmates do that, so we'll see how that works out. I told him that he can't go back and change anything now, so to just focus on doing everything he needs to do to make the rest of his life once released, as positive and successful as he can.
> No, I'm not stressed or upset over it, hopefully he won't be in that long, but he did make the bad choices himself, so has to live with the repercussions of them, I love him, but I can't boohoo and tell him that it's all society or anyone else's fault. Onward and upward from here.


You have a great attitude Kayjo. Here's hoping good comes out of this situation for your son and that he learns from this. Onward and upward is right! Hopefully he will get the fire fighting job....blessings


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Each of your posts are valued by us! I may not comment, but always read. Love and hugs.


Same here.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, forgot to tell y'all my mammogram results came today --all good!


Yay!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Further to earlier, turns out this woman is now a single, found out when she suddenly had no access to some stuff and now ex partner phone is off. Unfortunately she is not good at leaving personal problems at home. I sincerely hope that his family is not taking advantage of his mental deterioration due to terminal brain cancer.


A tough situation and she's probably stressed. But shouldn't take it out on you or other fellow co workers . Hope it sorts out soon for you.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find Bach Rescue Remedy to be excellent.


Never heard of it...will have to ask mr google!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now i am getting advertisements for The Gwen Hotel. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Never heard of it...will have to ask mr google!


 :sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maatje, do you freeze corn? I cut it off the cobs & do it in the oven, it comes out tasting like Niblets corn. Quick & easy.


I used to but don't anymore.... we don't even grow it now...crazy how things change over time....used to be s9 busy canning, freezing and baking....not so much now


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all. 12 noon here and getting motivated. Need to do grocery shopping and pay a bill.
> 
> I think the meds are staring to work. I have my moments if nausea from the ear infection but otherwise feeling better then i did 3 days ago.
> 
> Hope it lets me post pics today


Nice things. glad you are starting to feel better.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a big tourist lake area in Branson, Mo and they have the amphibean rides, "the Ducks". One capsized yesterday and 17 people have died. A classmate and some of my family live there. My classmate's DH is a retired Duck driver so this has hit "family". Plus there were devasting tornadoes in Iowa yesterday. I've heard from family and they are all fine. Those two things plus the condo/apt fire here makes three things in a very short period of time.


Saw that on my news feed this morning..horrific accident for sure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all. 12 noon here and getting motivated. Need to do grocery shopping and pay a bill.
> 
> I think the meds are staring to work. I have my moments if nausea from the ear infection but otherwise feeling better then i did 3 days ago.
> 
> Hope it lets me post pics today


Glad you're feeling better. That's a cute little set. Nice to be able sell some things, the extra pennies are always useful


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Julie, Happy Birthday. With all the chat I'm not sure if it's today or tomorrow, your time or our time but whichever day it is I hope you are well enough to enjoy it. Have a great day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Julie, Happy Birthday. With all the chat I'm not sure if it's today or tomorrow, your time or our time but whichever day it is I hope you are well enough to enjoy it. Have a great day!


Thanks so much, Angela- today our time, tomorrow yours! 
The morning looks great but the forecast is rain in the afternoon!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful field of canola - how soon can it be harvested? your flowers are beautiful. i have three pots of bare dirt and one pot that has single moss rose growing.
> --- sam


Canola is swathed in late August && then has to ".cure"for at least 3 weeks but usually longer, it's usually the first thing swathed & the last combined


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for caring, Bonnie. Sometimes I wonder if whatever news I have to share is of interest to y'all or just something to skip over and read the next post. However, each of you is an important connection for support and friendship which have not been readily available to me here in NE Ohio. Because we are not related to half of the community, we are seldom included in any activities or occasions outside of general church activities--even though all of us have significant areas of ''official'' service to the congregational business and ministry.
> 
> My folks at Elm comprise the large majority of social relationships that I have outside of the immediate family circle. I care about each of them but must needs remember at every interaction, that they are Susan's clients in the spheres of Take Flight.
> 
> ...


I think you must be missing our responses. I also don't get to read the whole KTP so miss a lot of posts for sure, but I think we all really care. I'm often not on and when I do get on I only get a few pages read and don't think I'm the only one. Please forgive me if I've missed your posts and perhaps others too but it is often a few pages or days later when people see posts and sometimes even the new KTP of the following week thank you to our ladies who go above and beyond to summarize. Hugs and Love to you in your efforts and please keep posting. 
We love to hear from you!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry - i was hoping he would get away with time served. will he be close enough that you can still visit him? --- sam


Yes, seems like a long sentence for dealing with a lunatic woman. Hopefully parole will come sooner


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, and I'll offer my private jet to fly everyone from everywhere in too!


RookieRetiree said:


> Next KAP site.


 :sm17:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a big tourist lake area in Branson, Mo and they have the amphibean rides, "the Ducks". One capsized yesterday and 17 people have died. A classmate and some of my family live there. My classmate's DH is a retired Duck driver so this has hit "family". Plus there were devasting tornadoes in Iowa yesterday. I've heard from family and they are all fine. Those two things plus the condo/apt fire here makes three things in a very short period of time.


I heard about the boat accident, terrible. I wonder if it was hit by the same storm that spawned the tornadoes? I heard it was swamped by a sudden storm. Tornados are so,terrible, glad you family are all safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a few minutes early but meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-555054-1.html#12689628


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....that is my building. Didn't I tell you I inherited a fortune and have started collecting building and naming them after myself?
> LOLOL


Definitely KP tea party headquarters!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hope it's the heat! Stomach flu is awful.


I talked to DS this morning, he was fine when he got up & was at work. I think a lot of the time he just doesn't get enough sleep. He works 12 hr days, 8 on, 6 off but when he's working he often gets called out at night if a well stops pumping so his sleep gets disturbed. He's recently been working several extra shifts in his days off too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well of course machriste! Not just a discount...for all you lovely folk it will be free!


machriste said:


> Good to have you back, Mel. Hope you continue to feel better. Beautiful work as always????
> 
> Want to add my feelings of admiration, KayeJo. It's got to be difficult making those visits to Christopher. Sending warm thoughts to him too. Sounds like he is managing his tough situation. I am hoping his parole comes thru the earliest possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well of course!


TNS said:


> And you supply your own soap and lotions? (The Gwen hotel)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I used to but don't anymore.... we don't even grow it now...crazy how things change over time....used to be s9 busy canning, freezing and baking....not so much now


I noticed I don't have to do as many things this year, still lots in the cold room. One thing I have to make again is a big batch of beef( or moose????????) barley soup, I canned a bunch of it last year &we enjoyed it & the Borscht all winter. Still several quarts of Borscht left but I will make more of that when the vegetables are all ready. So much better to Han store bought


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, lovely set, I’m sure the person who bought it is thrilled.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto Melody. Hope you're feeling better.


thewren said:


> that is a great layette set. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yes, I am a resident alien, allowed to live and work ( and pay taxes ????) in the U.S. but still have a Canadian passport. My card doesn't have an expiration date - there were only a certain number of these issued between 1980and 1982. That's where Daralene started getting into trouble I assume because she spent more time out of the u.s. than allowed. ( you can correct me Daralene) last time I travelled the agent said oh you have a very old green card and off I went to another agent to be specially processed...yup I felt special ???? but it was easy peasy - time before it took longer. Just need to allow extra time. Usually we drive across the border which seems to make it easier. For now I'm not going to apply for a permanent one nor my American citizenship. Might do that in the future though.


Yes, I had the green card without the expiration date until a border guard got mad at me and said I had to get a new one with an expiration date. That didn't have to do with my break in stay in the States but because I had lived here since 55 and not become a citizen. I was a child and then I actually felt like an American as I had been raised here and had nothing to do with all the applications to come here. I was so surprised when I was treated differently when we traveled internationally, but then with the living in Germany I had real problems. Had permission for part of the time but we were there longer. DH told me we were going to retire there and we were planning to move to a job in Austria, so I didn't re-apply. Therein lies the rub. No problem now. I'm so proud of my American citizenship and also still have Canadian, so dual. Glad you aren't having any real problems.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, Wishing you a wonderful birthday.

For those that got confused, Julie is a day ahead of us in New Zealand. It’s Friday here but she is already Saturday, so perhaps she will get to celebrate 2 days. When she told me she has no plans for her birthday, I thought it would be nice for her if she gave her the birthday posts on her New Zealand time.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Went and visited him today, he looks better than he's looked in a long time, he's bulked up with some decent muscle. He's doing well, and working now, so that's good.
> He got his sentencing, the judge gave him 4-9yrs, the girl said in her statement, that it was accidental, and that she did not believe he'd done it on purpose, but the judge disregarded it. The state can't even find her now, they have no idea where she has disappeared to. Anyway, he can go before the parole board at 18 months, he's hoping that he can get on working with the forest service putting out forest fires, they have low risk inmates do that, so we'll see how that works out. I told him that he can't go back and change anything now, so to just focus on doing everything he needs to do to make the rest of his life once released, as positive and successful as he can.
> No, I'm not stressed or upset over it, hopefully he won't be in that long, but he did make the bad choices himself, so has to live with the repercussions of them, I love him, but I can't boohoo and tell him that it's all society or anyone else's fault. Onward and upward from here.


So sorry to hear about the amount of time and that the girl later admitted that it was an accident but that is too late. I love your attitude though and do hope this will be positive for him in the long run and that he gets early release if that is what is meant to be. Because you have the attitude you do, I think it will help him to learn from his actions and punishment. Prayers for him.

OOPS. I see we are on the new week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, but their toys are so much more expensive than our hobbies????????


Yep!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think you must be missing our responses. I also don't get to read the whole KTP so miss a lot of posts for sure, but I think we all really care. I'm often not on and when I do get on I only get a few pages read and don't think I'm the only one. Please forgive me if I've missed your posts and perhaps others too but it is often a few pages or days later when people see posts and sometimes even the new KTP of the following week thank you to our ladies who go above and beyond to summarize. Hugs and Love to you in your efforts and please keep posting.
> We love to hear from you!!!!


I agree, I always try to read all posts but sometimes miss things. I'm still interested though. This week I've beeen working at Jamie's two or three times a day, sometimes at short notice, so haven't had much time spare really.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all. 12 noon here and getting motivated. Need to do grocery shopping and pay a bill.
> 
> I think the meds are staring to work. I have my moments if nausea from the ear infection but otherwise feeling better then i did 3 days ago.
> 
> Hope it lets me post pics today


I'm glad you're feeling better! I'd say that's a pretty good bed partner! Nice set.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Wishing you a wonderful birthday.
> 
> For those that got confused, Julie is a day ahead of us in New Zealand. It's Friday here but she is already Saturday, so perhaps she will get to celebrate 2 days. When she told me she has no plans for her birthday, I thought it would be nice for her if she gave her the birthday posts on her New Zealand time.
> 
> Hugs to all.


And thanks so much, for thinking of that, Daralene! I have had some lovely phone calls this morning, although nothing as yet from you can guess who.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Maatje said:


> I do that with green cabbage, but wonder how it would work with red?


I would think it would work just fine. I don't eat much red cabbage, as my tummy doesn't like that any better than it does red onion, so don't know for sure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a big tourist lake area in Branson, Mo and they have the amphibean rides, "the Ducks". One capsized yesterday and 17 people have died. A classmate and some of my family live there. My classmate's DH is a retired Duck driver so this has hit "family". Plus there were devasting tornadoes in Iowa yesterday. I've heard from family and they are all fine. Those two things plus the condo/apt fire here makes three things in a very short period of time.


We rode that duck boat a few years ago. Sad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Happy, Happy Birthday ????????????.
Sam, thank you for starting our week. Way too hot and humid to have hot food. We’re having salad tonight.
Julie, thank you for summaries.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Pearls Girls said:


> JHeiens, I enjoy reading all of the tea party while around the table, especially about the mission you started and are keeping going. I'm not sure about who Tim is ? Is he handicapped? I'm happy that your daughter got the job.
> There are many needy for different reasons. Thank you for reaching out & up for them, that can't without guidance.


Our Tim is my youngest grandson. He was stillborn 6+weeks early and was in the neonatal intensive care unit for over 2 1/2 months before released to come home. One of the doctors in the NICU told my SIL that if he lived, he would be a vegetable. Tim was diagnosed with cerebral palsy as a result of the loss of heart beat for nearly an hour before delivery, resulting from the cord becoming wrapped 2x around his neck. His life has not been without struggles but he has proved that doctor wrong in his suppositions about the child's future in nearly every aspect of his development.

In the ensuing years, Tim overcame more obstacles than most adults with typical abilities can even imagine. With the very special and specific assistance of his one-on-one aide, beginning in the middle of the 4th grade, Tim began to make almost unbelievable progress academically, socially, and personally. She worked with him for almost 10 years, until he graduated as one of 4 valedictorians of the class of 2017 of our local high school. His efforts were acknowledged with certificates recognizing his years of effort to achieve consistent grade points of 3.5 to 4.0 in every grading period.

In his junior year, Tim was chosen by his classmates to be named Prom King and was crowned by the previous King. His valedictory speech was a poem he'd written for a creative writing class which was shared through the printed program of the graduation event.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Joy, I'm as guilty as anyone else of reading quickly through when I'm trying to catch up and not responding, but I love hearing of all your goings on at Take Flight. Please don't give up posting, when you have the time, we all love to hear from you but appreciate all the demands on your time.


I am so surprised by the compliments from so many of you here around the table. You know, flattery from the heart will get you a standing invitation to join us at Take Flight anytime for lunch. We have such a good time here during lunch. You'll always be welcome and I'll even let you help in any ways you're comfortable. :sm17:

I never expect a response from everyone around the table. If we were all sitting around the same very large table at the same time, there is no way we could all participate in every conversation. Right? I just did not want to bore y'all with the posts I do have time to share while trying to keep up what is going on in your lives. I'm so grateful for each of you and the parts you contribute to sanity and joy in my life.

Thank you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, Happy, Happy Birthday ????????????.
> Sam, thank you for starting our week. Way too hot and humid to have hot food. We're having salad tonight.
> Julie, thank you for summaries.


Thank you on both counts, Joy- but Margaret did do her part as well!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!


Thank you, so much!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes....that is my building. Didn't I tell you I inherited a fortune and have started collecting building and naming them after myself?
> LOLOL


And you always tell us you will collect us all together if you get a fortune. You disappoint me Gwen :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Beautiful sunrise over the rail yards at my current site.
> 
> However the Ute driver I am working with has turned into an utter biotch. Will be glad to see end of this job simply so i can work with someone else. What was a good job has turned shite because this female is not leaving personal problems at home and things I have done since start of job are suddenly wrong.


Gorgeous sunrise., hope you will be finished with this woman soon and on to a new site.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday spent 9 hours with oldest granddaughter Mya age 18. It was so delightful. Today though I am worn out! Haven't gotten much of anything accomplished. She said she'd be back again next week. Also hoping youngest one will be back next week.
> Her mom said she is already doing so much better. Thank God! I know there will be "steps backwards" most likely but oh my it was so wonderful seeing her being so positive and smiling.


Great news! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, those are great socks. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to try them. I tried Brioche last winter, I think it would take forever to do them
> 
> Sad news from our area the past few weeks, 2 young men, one 19, the other 15, drowned in 2 different lakes in the area. The older was apparently caught in a storm on the lake in a canoe, no idea why no life jacket. The younger feel out of a boat & didn't surface for some reason. So awful for the families.


Very sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> We just had a very similar thing happen this week on an Auckland beach. An Asian husband and wife went fishing off the rocks in stormy weather, he slipped and fell, the wife tried to save him and she too drowned in the heavy seas. They have 9 children now bereft. No life jackets were worn despite lots of signs saying to wear them. They are not recent immigrants, been here 10 years so should know better. Our west coast beaches are renowned for being quite dangerous.


Oh no. :sm13:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Just trying something out* to see if it works.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

It doesn't!????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It doesn't!????


Bother! Oh well Kate- don't worry- I will see what I CAN do!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If he's there illegally that means he doesn't have a valid green card. If he has a valid green card he could get back into the States. It must be difficult not being able to visit Canada. He can still apply for a Canadian passport if that where he was born. He's probably ok but he sure doesn't want to bring himself to the attention of anyone unless he wants to apply and get citizenship like I did, but I had a green card. He might talk to an immigration lawyer if he wants to pursue things. I would certainly be stressed if I were him.
> 
> Wow, I'd better go get dressed. DGS #2 will be here momentarily. :sm06:


I'm sure he had a green card because he's worked there since he moved to the U.S. I have no idea why he doesn't apply for a Canadian passport. Most of his family live in the U.S. (except for me and my brother and his family) so I don't suppose he really cares about coming back to Canada.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Our Tim is my youngest grandson. He was stillborn 6+weeks early and was in the neonatal intensive care unit for over 2 1/2 months before released to come home. One of the doctors in the NICU told my SIL that if he lived, he would be a vegetable. Tim was diagnosed with cerebral palsy as a result of the loss of heart beat for nearly an hour before delivery, resulting from the cord becoming wrapped 2x around his neck. His life has not been without struggles but he has proved that doctor wrong in his suppositions about the child's future in nearly every aspect of his development.
> 
> In the ensuing years, Tim overcame more obstacles than most adults with typical abilities can even imagine. With the very special and specific assistance of his one-on-one aide, beginning in the middle of the 4th grade, Tim began to make almost unbelievable progress academically, socially, and personally. She worked with him for almost 10 years, until he graduated as one of 4 valedictorians of the class of 2017 of our local high school. His efforts were acknowledged with certificates recognizing his years of effort to achieve consistent grade points of 3.5 to 4.0 in every grading period.
> 
> ...


Tim sounds like a very special person.


----------

